# =][= Rumours Roundup : Necrons - Released



## MadCowCrazy

Predictions Section

1 Year Prognosis
2011
May : Tomb Kings 100%
June : Dark Eldar 2nd Wave 100%
July : Fantasy Storm of Magic 100%
August : Codex: Sisters of Battle WD update part 1, Vampire Counts monster model 100%
September : Codex: Sisters of Battle WD update part 2 100%, Ogre Kingdoms 100%, Mystery Box (Specialists Release)
October : Dreadfleet
November : Necrons
December : Nothing as usual

2012
Q2 or Q3: 40K 6th Edition, Black Templars and Chaos Legions (new chaos daemons codex) starter sets


Necrons
Author : Mat Ward for the bulk of the codex, but two others were involved before him.

Release Schedule
Wave 1:
Plastic Boxes:
Necron Catacomb Command/Annihilation Barge
Necron Doomsday/Ghost Barge
Triarch Praetorians/Lychguard
Immortals/Deathmarks

Finecast Box:
Flayed Ones

Finecast Blisters:
Imotekh the Stormlord
Trazyn, the Infinite
Necron Overlord
Cryptek 

Wave 1.5: It is said there will be a second release in week 3 of November, these may or may not be part of it.
Night Scythe/Doom Scythe: flyer/skimmer 
Triarch Stalker Giant scorpion walker
Canoptek Wraiths (possibly new)
Tomb Blades: Jetbikes
Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers (possibly new)
Tomb Spyders: flying and more nimble. 

By Yakface
Source
There is a dramatic change in the fluff in this codex from the previous incarnation of the Necrons. The Necrontyr's empire was massive at one point, but the different Lords in the empire started to turn against each other in civil war. To prevent this from happening the overall ruler of the Necrons (the Silent King) started the war against the Old Ones specifically to give them a common enemy to fight against to prevent his empire from destroying itself. Of course, the Old Ones ended up kicking their butts and in desperation, the Silent King found the C'Tan and agreed to the Deceiver's pact without realizing what he was doing. However, after the Necrons helped the C'Tan to kill off the last Old Ones, the Silent King then ordered the Necrons to turn on the C'Tan in vengeance and utterly destroyed the C'Tan into tiny shards. This war agains the C'Tan weakened the Necrons overall so much they decided to go into stasis to avoid the vengeance of the Eldar (the C'Tan had killed the Old Ones, but not all their children).

Now that the Necrons have reawakened in the 41st millennium, their goal is no longer to 'harvest' souls for the C'Tan (the C'Tan shards are now their slaves) as it was in the old book, but rather to reestablish the great Necron empire that spanned the galaxy before the war with the Old Ones began. However, the overall hierarchy of the Necron people is gone for the most part, leaving each individual Empire to once again rule for itself. This means each Tomb World (or cluster of Necron worlds) is essentially a separate little empire to itself, with a full backstory and idiosyncrasies. While Necron warriors are pretty much just automatons and Immortals not too much better, every other higher Necron being is now much more like an actual person, as their essence is simply trapped inside a metal body.

So there is lots of crazy nuance to Necron culture that was never present before. The codex now has plenty of 'quote' boxes featuring memorable quotes from Necron Lords like other races have in their books. There are some Necron Lords who honor valor in battle, there are a few Necron Lords who trade with other races, and although an uneasy alliance apparently, yes Necrons and Blood Angels did end up fighting against a Tyranid Hive Fleet together. Oh, and there is definitely plenty of reason to have Necron vs. Necron action now (as the old feuds between competing Necron Lords flare back up again).

All in all, it is a major tonal shift. While part of me recoils from it, the other part of me thinks that Necrons as they were had no distinct 'character' that each player could choose to get behind. Yes, the race as a whole had 'character' in how it was organized and functioned, but there was never any really good reason that a player should have his Necron force painted and modeled 'X' way as opposed to another player with his Necron army looking 'Y' way. People certainly painted their Necrons in different (neat) ways, but there was never really any good fluff giving players inspiration to do so.

The only real 'personality' in the old book was the Deceiver, and that frankly wasn't the Necrons, it was their god. The mindless mission that all Necrons were on was basically really similar to Tyranids...the Necrons were coming to harvest every living thing in the galaxy (yawn).

This new incarnation, love it or hate it, gives the Necrons a whole wide array of personality and every single empire has different goals and motives (not to mention paint schemes, markings, etc). Some Necron Lords are obsessed with finding the perfect flesh bodies to transfer their sentience back into. One Necron Tomb World was damaged during the great sleep and erased all the Necron sentience and has started basically commanding its Necrons like true robots (and is actively attacking other Necron worlds to take them over and keep growing), and there are of course dozens more little stories. The Silent King, who put himself into exile (for his unforgivable crime against his people) by leaving the galaxy after defeating the C'Tan encountered the Tyranids in the void between galaxies and has returned to spur the Necrons into action against the Tyranids (realizing that if the Tyranids wipe the galaxy clean of biological matter, then the Necrons will never find a form to transfer their minds back into).

Oh, and the biggest rival of the Necrons is now actually the Altaoic (sp?) Craftworld. Apparently they are the only Eldar who stayed true on the original path to seek out and destroy Necron Tomb Worlds while the rest of the Eldar got all caught up and destroyed in their decadence and then the Fall. Altaoic rangers have traveled the galaxy far and wide over the millennia (ever since the Necrons went to sleep) to track down and destroy or hamper Tomb Worlds from reawakening.

So with this new direction there is now tons of different possibilities for players to make Necrons forces different from each other and there are neat new takes on 'nemesis' races like Eldar & Tyranids to drive gaming plots as well as good reason for Necron on Necron battles.

And as for totally destroying the background of the C'Tan, the codex does allude to the fact that there are lots of unaccounted for C'Tan shards still allegedly cast around the galaxy. The Necron are always trying to hunt them down and imprison them (in pocket dimension prisons), but this does still leave the door totally wide open for a shard of 'The Dragon' to be on Mars and for shards of 'The Deceiver' to have done all the crazy things that's been written about him in novels. Essentially, the full power C'Tan were massively, massively powerful, and the 'shard' versions of them are closer to the idea of what we had in the last codex anyway (something that can be killed/banished on a battlefield).

So while it is a little shocking to have such a massive fluff change hit, I do think it is probably the right way forward to create a more fully realized faction. But I do think it is probably going to be a massive turn-off to those players who absolutely adored the old fluff for the army.

----

Regarding the previous fluff saying that Necrons went into hibernation due to a massive 'Enslavers' invasion, in the new fluff they only really briefly mention that the wars unleashed some nasty things from the Warp, but they literally do not mention the Enslavers anymore. It is very clear that the Eldar empire is the main reason they go into hibernation, having some sort of premonition that the Eldar can and will eventually crumble as all living beings and empires do.

It was a fairly solid plan, except a lot can go wrong when you're sleeping for 60 million years, and apparently billions of Necrons have been killed by simple, normal shifts in the galaxy in that time (stars going supernova, tectonics crushing tombs, etc)...but what they didn't predict was how poorly they'd all awake from the sleep. All Necrons were supposed to wake up at once, but that didn't happen. Some Necrons woke up during all periods of history (including the Horus Heresy) and many still haven't woken up. And in some cases those that wake up have suffered terrible afflictions (like the Flayer disease).

Since there are any number of strange and undocumented Tomb Worlds now, there is totally space for you to come up with whatever backstory and motivations you want for your personal Tomb World, much like every other codex allows players. Of course, there are also dozens of tiny little story snippets (as there are in every new codex) that give you plenty of inspiration to create and play armies as well. For example, say you really like the whole 'automaton' feeling the army had in the old codex. Well, in the codex they have a story telling of one Tomb World that during hibernation accidentally erased all the sentience from the sleeping Necrons and decided to 'take them over' and has since decided this is the way forward for the Necron race and is actively attacking other Necron Tomb Worlds to collect more bodies for the cause. Basically the only sentient brain in that whole army is the Tomb World itself (it even has given itself a name). So you could definitely use this backstory as 'your' Necron force and stick with more of a simple, robotic feel to your army.

----

Bits of the fluff talk about other races & systems paying 'tribute' to the Necrons...here's my speculation based on what I read:

Necrons have always felt like they got the short end of the stick. When they were Necrontyr, they had a crappy planet and that drove them to invent technology and get the hell off their planet...but they still wanted to prove they were the best so they set about trying to creat the greatest galactic empire. And they did...but then as always happens, their empire started to creak and moan, so the war against the Old Ones started with naturally the belief that the Necrontyr would destroy the Old Ones and emerge even greater than before, the true heirs to the galaxy. And in fact they hated the Old Ones if for no other reason than because they had the secret for immortality (what the Necrontyr wanted more than anything) but wouldn't share it. And once the war started, naturally the Necrontyr couldn't beat the Old Ones despite their superior technology, as the Old Ones had access to the Webway which meant they could escape anytime they needed.

So eventually the Old Ones (and the races they created) were kicking the crap out of the Necrontyr. And so in the frustration of again getting the short end of the stick, they made the pact wit the Deceiver and sold their souls for immortality and power. But again, they felt shafted because they had essentially been tricked into doing this. So after the C'Tan had killed the Old Ones, they again wanted to take their rightful place as rules of the galaxy but they knew that would never happen as long as they were slaves to the C'Tan, so they turned on them as this is the only way they'd ever be free.

But of course that battle against the C'Tan did tremendous damage to them and thus they decided to use their immortality to 'outlast' the Eldar empire (which they did).

So now that they're back awake (mostly), although they've lost their main command structure as a people that sort of drove them forward towards any single goal, I think their goal is still to do what they always wanted...to rule the galaxy, to be the supreme beings. And this isn't exactly the same as humans, who basically want to eradicate all Xenos and populate all the planets themselves. Necrons more than anything (I think) want to be in control. They want to be worshipped by others. They finally want to get their due as being the rulers. So while they most certainly plan to destroy any force that gets in their way, I also get the distinct feeling from the new fluff that (with at least some of the Lords) they are perfectly okay with leaving existing planets/systems under alien control, as long as those people pay them tribute. Even though I have a hard time imagining what tribute the Necrons would really need (being robots and all), I don't think that's the point. The point is that the other races are paying them fealty and recognizing the mastery of the Necrons, which is precisely what they've always wanted.



NECRON ARMY-WIDE SPECIAL RULES

• We'll Be Back from the previous codex has been replaced by Reanimation Protocols (sorry I keep accidentally calling it Resurrection Protocols in some of these teasers). It now works at the end of each phase, but only on a 5+. You now remove models and place a token or marker next to the unit to remind you how many rolls to make (although you could just use the downed models as markers, but the important thing is you know that these markers don't affect gameplay at all). The rules are very clear about when/how models that return to play via RP are placed and if the entire unit is wiped out then the unit is gone and no RP rolls can be taken. Similarly, if the only model left in the unit is a character (such as a joined IC or a Cryptek/Lord) then these models alone are not sufficient to allow the other models to attempt their RP rolls. Nearly every non-vehicle unit in the game benefits from RP (as opposed to the old WBB, which only worked for 'Necrons'), except for the C'Tan shards.

Reanimation Protocols returns the model to play with a single wound unless they have a Phylactery in which case they come back (the first time they get back up) with D3 wounds.


• Ever-Living. This is basically just an additional Reanimation Protocol rule that characters have to describe how they're placed back on the table. Only characters (including basic Lords & Crypteks) have this rule, no squads do. The only real thing to note about it is that if the model wasn't joined to a unit when it went down, then if it returns to play it must be placed within 3" of the spot it fell. So characters are the only models it really matters where their 'marker' is placed when they are removed. So in some situations, such as an enemy unit killing a character with Ever-Living in CC and then consolidating on top of his marker, it would be entirely possible to prevent him from returning to play (as they can't if you are unable to place them within 3" of the spot they went down).


• Entropic Strike. This is mainly a Scarab rule, but it also applies to a few close combat weapons in the army as well. Basically if a model suffers an unsaved wound from an Entropic weapon then it has it armor save immediately changed to '-'. Obviously this would only apply to multi-wound models as any other type of model would be dead if it suffered an unsaved wound (ignoring the argument about whether a wound stopped by 'Feel No Pain' still counts as an unsaved Wound or not). Against vehicles, for each hit by this weapon type means at the end of the phase you roll a D6 and on a 4+ the vehicle's armor value is reduced by '1' on all facings. If a vehicle is reduced to '0' on any facing then it becomes wrecked immediately.


• Living-Metal. Not just for the Monolith anymore! Many vehicles in the codex have this and it basically allows the vehicle to ignore a Shaken result on a 2+ and a Stunned result on a 4+. These rolls are made immediately when the vehicle is damaged so this is nowhere near as good as the Grey Knights ability to remove Shaken/Stunned results.


• Phase out is gone (good riddance, I say ).


• There doesn't appear to be any Force Org shifting around in this codex at all unlike most other recent codexes (so taking any special character doesn't allow you to take a unit in a different section of the Force Org chart at all).



NECRON ARMY-WIDE WEAPON NOTES

• Gauss Weaponry does NOT have rending. It retains the 'auto-glance' on a penetration roll of a '6' rule, but has otherwise has lost the 'auto-wound' on a roll of a '6' regardless of Toughness that it used to have. The Gauss Cannon is now apparently Assault 2 & AP3 (I'm assuming the Strength is still 6).


• Telsa Weapons. With these weapons for every '6' rolled to hit the 'target suffers 2 additional automatic hits'. Whether or not that means the target suffers 2 or 3 hits in this case is a bit ambiguous, but I think the word 'additional' means that its actually 3 (one for the original hit for rolling the '6' to hit and then another additional two for a grand total of 3). The big daddy version of this weapon found on a lot of the heavier vehicles is the Tesla Destructor (and is almost always twin-linked to really maximize the chance to get those extra '6's to hit). All Tesla weapons are 24" and AP '-', but the Destructor is S7, Assault 4 and 'Arc' (which means you roll a D6 each unit, friendly and enemy, within 6" of your target and on a '6' they are struck with D6 S5 AP- hits as well). While the AP '-' keeps this weapon from being a premiere light vehicle killer, I think with all the potential S7 shots this can theoretically kick out, it still going to be pretty good at zapping vehicles.

The weapons go in order from lightest to heaviest as: Tesla Carbine -> Cannon -> Destructor.


• Particle Weapons. These are basically the blast weapons of the Necron army (with the exception of the pistol variant) with no special rules. They all have a pretty high Strength and a mid-range AP.

The weapons go in order from lightest to heaviest as: Particle Caster (pistol) -> Beamer -> Shredder -> Whip.


• There aren't any weapons that ignore invulnerable saves in the codex either...however there are quite a few little special abilities scattered about that simply remove models from play if they fail a certain kind of test, which does effectively ignore invulnerable saves (and any other kind of save too).



OVERALL ARMY ORGANIZATION



HQ

• Imotekh the Stormlord (Lord of the Sau): The most powerful Necron Overlord currently. A master strategist whose nemesis is the Orks (since their random nature is the only thing that can accidentally disrupt his flawless plans).

The Stormlord has a special rule that makes the first turn of the game be night fighting no matter what the mission and he can try to extend the rule into further turns by rolling higher than the current turn number on a D6...in addition, while the Night Fighting rules are in effect at the start of the Necron Shooting phase you roll a D6 for each unengaged enemy unit and on a roll of '6' suffer D6 S8 AP5 hits (as they are hit by lightning strikes). Vehicles get hit on their side armor.

And as a nice combo to this there is a Cryptek ability called 'solar pulse' which allows (once per game) at the start of any turn (friend or foe) for the Night Fighting rules to be cancelled for that turn (or apply if the Night Fighting rules weren't in effect when the pulse was launched...although Night Fighting created by a Solar Pulse does not generate Lightning Strikes against enemy units).

So I could see an army based around this using Night Fight (with Lighting Strikes, of course), and then any turn they REALLY need to shoot, you can use the Solar Pulse to cancel out the Night Fighting effects on your own turn, which still leaves them affecting enemy shooting on their turn! Seems like it could be quite nasty indeed! Oh, and he can try to seize the Initiative on a 4+ except against Orks (who confound his logic). But of course, he is also over 200 points naturally...basically the big uber-Ghazghkull style guy in the codex.


• Nemesor Zahndrekh: Overlord damaged in the great sleep who still thinks he is flesh and blood fighting the war of secession against his brother Necrontyr. Therefore, he is one of the few Necron Lords who still fights with honor and valor towards his enemies. Has a bodyguard named Vargard Obryron.


• Illuminor Szeras: The Necrontyr who took the C'Tan's knowledge to do bio-transfer and actually made it a reality...so he's the chief architect within the Necrons for actually making the bio-transference happen. He is a master of technology and can augment D3 units in the army with an augmentation.


• Orikan the Diviner: A master astromancer (a Cryptek specializing in tech that can predict the future), he is renown for knowing what will happen and when. During the game he is able to achieve a 'powered up' state that gives him a greatly increases statline, but this boost can randomly end on any turn dropping him back down to his regular stats.


• Anrakyr the Traveller: A Necron Lord whose goal is to unite the Necron Empires again. He travels to Tomb Worlds still sleeping and kills the 'lesser' inhabitants that may live there unaware they are on a Tomb World, the 'price' for this service is to claim a tithe from the newly awakened legions. Some Necrons see him as a golden crusader others don't want reunification and would rather see him dead.

He has a special rule that allows the Necron player to pick an enemy vehicle each shooting phase within 18" and on a D6 roll of 3+, the Necron player is able to fire with that vehicle as if it were his (counting as not moving for the shooting attack and ignoring any shaken/stunned results on it)...in other words he 'hacks' into the vehicle and momentarily takes control!

He also has a Tachyon Arrow, which is like a super hunter-killer missile. A one-time use S10 AP1 single shot that has unlimited range (Overlords & Destroyer Lords have the option to take this as well).

I can't imagine too many people ever taking this guy over the Stormlord (although he is 50 pts cheaper), but that ability could just do some crazy things, especially in Apocalypse games where you could shoot with an enemy titan or other super-heavy vehicle!


• Trazyn the Infinite: He is a Necron who woke very early and is fascinated with studying and collecting history. His tomb world is filled with secret trinkets including (I quote) 'a giant of a man clad in baroque power armor' (start your wild theories here!). He even will attack other Necron tomb worlds to capture artifacts from them that he doesn't think they deserve.

He has a special weapon whose affect happens after a round of combat in which he has killed an enemy and after all blows have been struck on both sides. Given that this is not a power weapon (and he just has 3 Attacks), it is not a sure thing that he will kill anybody in combat!

But if he does, roll a D6 for every model (friend or enemy) that has the same name on their characteristic profile as one of the models that he killed that turn. On a 4+ those models take a wound (armor/inv saves can be taken as normal).

Example: If the he kills an Ork Boy in close combat, roll for all other Boyz in the same combat, and on a 4+ those models suffer a wound, but NOT the nob (as he has a different name on his profile). It would seem that if he was fighting against another Necron player, then this rule has the potential to hurt his own forces if the same type of units were facing off; if he was attached to a unit of warriors that was fighting against an enemy unit of warriors, for example.

He is also a scoring unit (because in reality when he's 'claiming' an objective he's really seeking to claim a hidden Necron artifact nearby, it says).

Also, anytime he is removed as a casualty, roll a D6. On a 1, he is removed as normal (but would still get a chance to use Reanimation Protocols as usual I presume as he has that special rule too), but on a 2+ you randomly choose another model from all the friendly Lychguards, Crypteks, Necron Lords and Overlords on the table (not counting named versions of those) and remove that model and replace it with Trazyn, who counts as returning to play with the same amount of wounds the model he replaces had. And it even specifies that he only gives out Kill Points when he doesn't return this way.

He also has Mindshackle Scarabs (which is a piece of wargear that other character-type models in the army have access to). These allow the bearer to randomly pick one enemy model in base contact before any attacks are made in CC that turn. That model must pass a Ld test on 3D6. If it fails the test, it instead does D3 attacks on its own unit using the weapons/special rules of the Necron player's choice (if the model has different weapons or kinds of attacks).

So while not a powerhouse or a character that boosts the ability of your army, he is a HQ that is a scoring unit which can give you a few different tactical options.


• Necron Overlord: Generic DIY Necron Overlord (guy who rules a Tomb World) with plenty of options. Can ride on a Catacomb Command Barge (which is a one man transport) as can all the named 'Lords' above, but not those that are Crypteks in their fluff (Illuminor Szeras & Orikan the Diviner).


• Destroyer Lord: Basically the same as an Overlord but with Preferred Eenemy against everything (Destroyers now hate everybody). Has a few less wargear options as well, but can still take a Rez Orb (for example).


• Royal Court: 0-5 regular Necron Lords (lieutenants to the Overlords) as well as 0-5 Crypteks. Crypteks are masters of Necron technology, whose abilities sometimes appear like sorcery to other races, but they do not have any psychic powers...all their abilities do not require a psychic test or anything like that (nor are they ever referred to as psychic powers in any way). Any member of the Court (Lord or Cryptek) can be split off at the start of the game to lead a unit of Warriors, Immortals, Lychguard or Deathmarks (but only one per unit).

The Royal Court does not take up a HQ slot but may only be taken one per each Overlord (including the named ones) you take in the army.

Crypteks vs. (basic) Lords in the 'Royal Court': both have more like squad leader stats then character stats (1 wound each for example) with both of their base points are in the exact same range as an IG Commissar, for example. However, all of the upgrades for these guys clock in the 5 to 45 point range (each option) with probably a 15 point median for their gear, so you can imagine that these guys will very quickly eat up your points if you give them many (or any) upgrades.

The Lords have access to 4 Weapon upgrade options (Warschythe, Gauntlet of Fire, Hyperphase Sword & Voidblade) and 5 wargear-esque options (Sempirternal Weave, Mindshackle Scarabs, Tesseract Labyrinth, Ressurection Orb & Phase Shifter). Of all those weapons and upgrades only the Rez Orb benefits the unit. The rest of the upgrades just give the Lord extra benefits in combat or armor save.

So really, if you're looking to make the Lord improve a unit by leading it, besides adding some CC punch to the unit your only real choice is the Rez Orb and the Rez Orb is on the high end of the points scale for their wargear so it isn't exactly a steal to get a Rez Orb into a unit (which for those who aren't keeping up boosts that unit's, and only that unit's, Reanimation Protocols to a 4+).

Crypteks can be taken plain jane if you wanted (with only a Staff of Light), but if you want to upgrade them at all, then you have to select a 'discipline' that they follow. There are five disciplines to pick from and each one costs some amount of points to take, with the only benefit being that you get an upgraded weapon instead of the staff of light that fits into that discipline's role (all but one of these upgraded weapons are improved shooting attacks).

The 5 Disciplines are: Harbinger of Destruction (described as 'plasmancers', weapon is Eldritch Lance, wargear choices are Gaze of Flame & Solar Pulse), Harbinger of Eternity (able to read the future, weapon is Aeonstave, weargear choices are Chronometron & Timesplinter Cloak), Harbinger of Transmogrification (described as 'geomancers', weapon is Harp of Dissonance, options are Seismic Cruicble & Tremorstave), Harbringer of the Storm (described as 'ethermancers', weapon is Voltaic Staff, options are Ether Crystal & Lightning Field) & Harbringer of Despair (described as 'psychomancers', weapon is Abyssal Staff, options are Nightmare Shroud & Veil of Darkness).

Now, once you've chosen a discipline to upgrade to, you're allowed to give the Cryptek one (or both) of the listed wargear options. HOWEVER, the rules state that 'each of the wargear options can only be chosen once in each Royal Court'. So the only way you're going to get more than one Veil of Death (for example) is to take a second Royal Court and even then you're only getting a second one. So it does not look like you will be able to spam these items (and just FYI, the Veil of Darkness definitely does not allow units to be pulled out of combat).

Although there are some exceptions, for the most part these wargear options tend to benefit the unit they're leading, or affect enemy units that are trying to do something to the unit. Like giving the unit assault and defensive grenades (Gaze of Flame), you already know about Solar Pulse if you've been reading my posts closely, causing damage on enemy units Deep Striking near or assaulting that Necron unit (Ether Crystal & Lightning Field respectively), reducing one enemy unit's assault move against that Necron unit by D3" (Seismic Crucible), etc. And all of the upgraded Cryptek weapons are ranged weapons.

So in general I think the basic Lord is what you take if you're trying to give the Royal Court some CC punch (or give a unit some CC punch)...besides the obvious Rez Orb choice, of course! Instead, if you're wanting to upgrade your unit to have some unique abilities and a specialty shooting weapon in it, then the Cryptek is the way to go.

As for Cryptek anti-tank shooting, the Eldritch Lance is 36" range S8 AP2, Assault 1, The Voltaic Staff is a 12" Assault 4 attack that hits like Haywire Grenades on vehicles (2-5 = glancing hit, 6 = penetrating hit), while the Harp of Dissonance is a S6 single shot with unlimited range that is an Entropic attack (so will reduce enemy vehicle armor by 1 if it hits).

Neither Lords nor Crypteks are ICs.



DEDICATED TRANSPORTS


• Night Scythe: Fast, skimmer (not open-topped). A variant of the Doom Scythe fighter that is a 15 model flyer transport with the 'supersonic' 36" flat-out move that the new flyers (that are really skimmers) have. Can carry jump infantry models (taking up 2 spots each) and fire all its weapons even when moving at cruising speed. Has living metal (chance to ignore crew shaken & stunned) but not quantum shielding (which gives +2 armor until the vehicle suffers its first glancing or penetrating hit). AV 11/11/11 like most Necron vehicles. Has a Twin-linked Tesla Desructor as its weapon.


• Ghost Ark: Open-topped, non-fast skimmer. 10 model transport (Warriors only), AV11 with quantum shielding and living metal. Also is able to regenerate D3 Warrior models to one unit within 6" each Necron movement phase (but cannot take the unit above its starting size). Has a Guass Flayer array (5 Flayers) on each side is allowed to fire at different enemy targets. Not entirely clear whether a weapon destroyed takes out a whole array or not, but I'm leaning towards yes.


• Catacomb Command Barge: Open-topped fast skimmer that is a one-man vehicle for most ICs. AV11 with quantum shielding & living metal. Also the character can lose wounds to negate immobilized or weapon destroyed results. Also has a Tesla Cannon (which can be upgraded to a Gauss Cannon). Can make 3 sweep attacks over a single enemy unit it passes over when it moves (vehicles are hit on their back armor). When you combine this Sweep Attack with the S7 attacks most ICs have with a Warscythe (for example), this could potentially be a bit nasty.



ELITES

• Deathmarks: 24" range rapid-fire AP 5 sniper unit that can choose to Deep Strike in immediately after any enemy unit arrives from Reserves (which just allows the enemy to fire at them first?)...teleporting in from a pocket dimension to target their prey. They can also mark a single unit as their 'target' which allows them to roll to wound on a 2+. Beautiful models from the pics leaked, but at the point cost listed I can't see them ever being used except to see those great models on the table. 5-10 in a unit and can be transported on a Night Scythe.


• Lychguard: Traditionally these have been the bodyguards for the Overlords. 5-10 in a unit. Come standard with Warscythes (+2 Strength Power weapon...there is no built-in shooting weapon on the Warscythe anymore) and can replace them with Hyperphase swords (power weapon) and Dispersion Shields (gives them a 4+ invuln and when passed, reflects wounds caused by shooting onto any enemy unit within 6". They can be transported on a Night Scythe. 40 pts per model.


• Triarch Ptaetorians: These used to be effectively the 'police' (my term) of the main Necron ruler (the last of which was the Silent King) to help enforce his will onto the Lords of the Empire. They are known to respect great warriors and honor valor and have sometimes ordered Necron Overlords to stop attacking a foe they deemed worthy of respect (much to the Lord's chagrin). 5-10 in a unit. They are Jump Infantry with a 6" AP2 S5 weapon that is also a power weapon. They can swap that out for Void Blades (a weapon with Rending and the same Entriopic ability that Scarabs have) and Particle Casters (a pistol weapon). No transport option. 40 pts per model.


• C'Tan Shard: Fluff-wise, these are shards effectively controlled by the Necron (even though they have most shards locked away in pocket dimensions). Each shard represents only a portion of the power and consciousness of the C'Tan and therefore in battle the C'Tan may not even think to utilize some of its power because the portion of it that knows it has 'X' power simply isn't there. This is essentially what explains why they only have access to 2 special abilities in battle.

Basically, the Necrons know they cannot fully destroy the C'Tan (only shatter them into shards) and are deathly afraid one of them will get their full power back together and take their revenge back on the Necrons for betraying them. So the Necrons are generally hunting down the shards and locking them in inter-dimensional prisons. However they somehow have the ability to force these shards to fight for them (presumably through the Necodermis the shards reside in), although in gameplay terms there are no additional rules to represent that the shard is essentially a prisoner.

1 per FOC slot taken. Each shard must take 2 of the 11 listed ability choices that basically shape what kind of C'Tan shard you're fielding. No ability can be taken more than once in the army (even if you take 3 C'Tan shards in the army). The statline is slightly less impressive than previous incarnations of the C'Tan, but still pretty decent. Also has Eternal Warrior and ignores all terrain penalties. Still explodes D6" when they die.

These abilities each cost a different point value (between 10 & 50 points) are in line with a lot of the things we've seen in the last few codexes, things like: within 6" of the C'Tan counts as dangerous terrain for enemy vehicles & auto-mishap for Deep Strikers, making ALL difficult terrain on the table count as dangerous for the enemy army (you read that right), allowing the Necron player to change some of his deployment, making one enemy model in base contact have to pass an Initiative test or be removed from the table, etc, as well as 3 different flavors of shooting attacks one of which is a S9 AP2 24" anti-tank blast. There are even several powers which are clearly new interpretations of the old powers the Nightbringer and the Deceiver had.

As awesome as some of this suonds, you have to temper that with the fact that shards are nearly 200 points with no options, and once you factor in the two manifestation upgrades, you're talking about a unit that is somewhere between 200-300 points (depending on which two manifestations you take).

Every indication I get from the codex is that you'll just use the existing models to represent C'Tan shards, because if you think about how they're described now, a 'shard' is really much closer to what the old codex's power-level was for a C'Tan.


• Flayed Ones: 3 Attacks base (and no additional CC weapons). Can infiltrate or Deep Strike. No transport options. 5-20 in a unit.


• Triarch Stalker: Concept Sketch shows a Triarch Praetorian sitting in an open-topped cockpit that is riding on a Necron-style giant almost scorpion walker set of legs. Very cool looking IMHO.

1 per FOC slot chosen. Has a variable heat ray (which can be upgraded to a couple of other weapons) that can either be fired as a template or as an Assault 2 S8 24" Heavy2 Melta weapon. Has a Targeting relay which means that any enemy unit hit by the Stalker gets a counter placed by it that allows all other Necron units shooting at the same unit that phase to count as being twin-linked. AV11 & open-topped, but does have Quantum shielding, Living Metal & Move Through Cover. Can upgrade its Heat Ray for a Particle Shredder or twin-linked Heavy Gauss Cannon (both of which cost more points).



TROOPS

• Warriors: You know them, you love them. Described as being basically automatons, with very little (if any) sentience.

5-20 per squad and can be transported on a Ghost Ark or Night Scythe (as long as the squad is small enough to fit into those respective transports.

They have the same basic statline they had before except they now have a 4+ save. Now before you go crazy, also note that their points cost is 12 points, which is a 1/3 price drop (down from 18 points). That means you get 1/3 more Warrior models in the army for the same amount of points...it also makes losing an entire unit due to sweeping advance, not nearly as painful.

I know a lot of cynical people will hate this and accuse GW from simply making the change to sell more Warrior models, and you could be right. But personally I was always hoping they were going to make Necron Warriors not quite as tough and dump the points cost on them, so you could really take a ton of them...given in my mind they are supposed to be more like a shambling horde of undead robots than some sort of small elite force of super-warriors (but that could just be me).

So this change alone totally changes the army from out of the 'MEQ' umbrella and makes their base statline unique in the game (which is good, IMHO).


• Immortals: Immortals are said to have the ability to at least speak, but still aren't too much brighter than Warriors. These were Elite warriors of the Necrontyr before the conversion (not sure who the rank and file troops were if the Warriors were the non-combatants and the Immortals were the Elite soldiers?).

5-10 per unit. Immortals have lost their T5 (down to T4), but keep their 3+ save. However, their points cost has dropped to 17 pts a model, which is an 11 point drop (more than 1/3 a drop from the previous cost of 28 pts)! Can exchange their Gauss Blasters (which are now a rapid fire weapon) for Tesla Carbines (24" S5 Assault1, 'Tesla') Can be transported on a Night Scythe.





FAST ATTACK

• Canoptek Wraiths: Protectors of the Tombs while the hosts slumber.

1-6 in a unit. Jump Infantry who ignore terrain (don't take tests). Still have a 3+ invulnerable save and 3A base with Rending. All models can take one of a few different upgrades including a Whip Coil (nearly identical to a Tyranid Lash Whip), particle caster (pistol) or a Exile Beamer (12" ranged heavy weapon that kills a randomly chosen model in the target unit unless it passes a Strength test). Roughly the same amount of points they used to be.


• Canoptek Scarabs: Scarabs are only a few more points then they used to be. 3-10 in a unit. They are now Fearless Swarms, have Entropic Strike as well as getting Reanimation Protocols. They are also beasts now. I can see this unit being spammed in a lot of armies because it can literally tear apart any vehicle if enough of them get into combat with it. Basically any vehicle that didn't move the previous turn that finds itself within charge range of a full Scarab squad is absolutely dead (since they have 3 Attaks, 4 on the charge and each hit reduces the vehicle's armor by 1 on a 4+)!

And even if they don't manage to wipe out a vehicle with their attacks (say they get unlucky or the swarm has been whittled down), then you're still looking at a vehicle with severely weakened armor that can then likely be taken out by any shooting unit in your army in a following shooting phase.


• Tomb Blades: Jet Bikes. From the artwork, these look like Necron warriors fused into a flying crescent throne carrying a weapon harness in their arms that is base twin-linked Tesla Carbines. The fluff says that they are pre-programmed with a bunch of different flight patterns and vectors that the onboard Warrior chooses from on the fly. this mitigates the fact that a Warrior has poor coordination, but since the programs are so advanced, in reality they act basically like any other similar unit in an enemy army despite the fact that their 'pilots' are much slower to react.

1-5 in a unit. The entire unit can upgrade their weapons (Twin-linked Tesla Carbine) to a couple different choices (twin-linked Gauss Blaster or Particle Beamer). The entire unit can take any of the 3 options: Nebuloscope (increases BS to 5), Shield Vanes (increased armor save to 3+) & Shadowloom (Stealth).


• Destroyers: New fluff that says Destroyers are infected with some kind of degenerative virus that causes their sole purpose in life to be to kill their enemies. As such they hate everyone and have the Preferred Enemy special rule against everyone (as do Destroyer Lords).

First the good news: Destroyers have gone down in price like a lot of the units that were previously in the codex. The bad news is that you can only have 1-3 in a unit (yes you read that right). They are Jump Infantry now. Any model in the unit can upgrade to a Heavy Destroyer (nearly doubling its points cost)...so there is no longer a separate unit for Heavy Destroyers you just choose to upgrade some or all of them within the existing Destroyer unit. The Gauss Cannon and Heavy Gauss Cannon are now Assault weapons (to correspond with Destroyers now being JI). The Gauss Cannon has had its AP improved to 3, but lost one shot (down to 2). The Heavy Gauss Cannon is effectively the same (except for being an Assault weapon).

And let's not forget, before Destroyers tended to be the only mid to long-ranged threat in the army. That doesn't have to be the case anymore so I'm guessing that it won't be quite as big a problem to have the smaller units as it would have been fielding them at that size with the old codex.



HEAVY SUPPORT

• Doomsday Ark: Variant of the Ghost Ark transport. One per FOC slot taken. Open-topped, non-fast skimmer, AV11, Quantum Shielding, Living Metal. The Doomsday cannon has two profiles, one for if the vehicle did or didn't move that turn (with the non-moving one being 72" range S9 AP1 Large Blast). The moving profile only has a 24" range and a S7 blast. Basically described as gunboat whose strategy is to hit first and destroy the enemy before they can fire back. Also has the same two Gauss Flux Arrays that the Ghost Ark does, which can be fired at different targets than each other and the Doomsday Cannon.


• Annihilation Barge: Described as anti-infantry support platforms. Variant of the Catacomb Command Barge. One per FOC slot taken. Open-topped, non-fast skimmer, AV11, Quantum Shielding, Living Metal. Has a twin-linked Tesla Destructor & a Tesla Cannon, but can upgrade the cannon to a Gauss Cannon. Not exactly sure why you'd want to do that except for the extra range (36" for the Gauss Cannon as opposed to all Tesla weapons which are 24" range).


• Monolith: One Monolith per FOC slot. It is a new vehicle type called 'Heavy' which means the vehicle cannot move faster than combat speed but always counts as stationary when firing.The Gaus Flux Arc on the Monolith no longer automatically hits every unit within range, instead each one fires separately and can hit four different targets (which can be different targets from the rest of its shooting). Each Flux Arc is now just a straight up 3 shot weapon (instead of a random number of hits). Particle whip is now just a straight up S8 AP3 24" large blast. Oh, and if the Monolith is put into Reserves, it must arrive via Deep Strike.

35 Point reduction along with corresponding nerf in invulnerability (were you not expecting that?). Still AV 14 and still has Living Metal (although again that only helps remove Crew Stunned/Shaken now). Can still Deep Strike but no longer has invulnerability from Mishaps. Has 4 Gauss Flux Arcs (which are now just Heavy 3 instead of randomly rolled). The portal can be used to either transport any non-vehicle friendly Necron unit (that isn't engaged in combat) through it or to suck enemy models within 6" to instant death who fail a Strength Test (one or the other can be done each shooting phase). No bonus to reanimation protocols is present. Although, at the end of the day, this is still an AV14 vehicle all around, which is pretty imposing in the current game. Unfortunately all of its weapons are really close range, which means it will also now tend to be in Melta range...


• Doom Scythe: Pure fighter variant of the Night Scythe. One per FOC slot taken. Non-open topped fast skimmer. AV11 with Living Metal (but no Quantum Shielding). Is supersonic (36" flat-out) and can fire all its weapons when moving at cruising speed. Has a twin-linked Tesla Destructor & a Death Ray, which allows a 3D6" line to be drawn (with one end of the line being within 12" of the vehicle) and causes a number of hits on every unit crossed by the line equal to the number of MODELS in the unit that are under the line (so if the unit has 5 models crossed by the line, it would suffer 5 hits). Oh and did I mention that these hits are S10 AP1? Nasty indeed! And the Tesla Destructor is no slouch either! But at nearly 200 pts for an AV11 vehicle, to get within 12" to unleash this beast will probably be a bit rough.


• Tomb Spyders: The artwork makes them look much more flying and nimble, like giant Scarabs.

1-3 can be taken per FOC slot (but only together as a unit, they aren't individuals like they were in the last codex). They can now repair vehicles like a Techmarine, Big Mek, etc. Can take an anti-psychic defense against any power targeting a friendly unit within 3" (nullified on a 4+). Can still create Scarab Swarms, but only into existing swarms on the table (they no longer form a unit with the Spyder) and it can still take damage if it rolls a '1' while doing so. Can take Whip Coils (by giving up a close combat weapon and a +1 to repair vehicles) which is like a Tyranid Lash Whip. Can take 1 or 2 Particle Beamers (by removing its CC/fixer arms) to do so.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Necrons
DD/MM/YYYY
18/08/2011
Some more rumours from BOLS
Source


> Updated Necron Background
> Necrons have now fully awakened. All previously encountered Necrons were "bugs" in the reawakening program and were under the sway of the two rogue C'tan. Now fully awakened, the Necrons are ready for their advancing story arc in the codex. That said, they are effectively "Space Tomb King" with strong parallels in both unit back story and visual appearance linking them to that Warhammer Fantasy army book.
> 
> Updated Scarabs
> Fast Attack choice. Three models in base unit at 45 pts, with up to seven more at 15 pts per model. Fearless, Swarms, Beast, Entropic Strike. Fout attacks on the charge with 3+ cover save in terrain (which they ignore for movement purposes - like Harlequins) . Entropic Strike is a new rules accessable to several units in the codex. Against infantry on to-wound rolls of 4+, armor saves are ignored (Invulnerables allowed). Against vehicles on armor penetration rolls, each die that rolls a 4+, reduces the vehicle's armor by 1 pt on ALL sides for the rest of the game. Vehicles are destroyed when any of its armor values reach 0.


09/08/2011
Saw this over at BoLS, some interesting stuff in there.
Source


> Reanimation: - An updated variant of We'll Be Back. Models with this rule who were killed last turn roll a d6 at the end of each phase, regardless of what caused the wound (thunder hammer, etc...); standing back up on a 5+. Res Orbs makes this a 4+ roll if within 6".
> 
> Eternal Life: - for ICs, this grants a Reanimation roll after the model loses its last wound. If successful, the IC stands back up with 1 wound and, if within 1"of enemy models is placed in assault with them.
> 
> Living Metal: - Crew Shaken results are ignored on a 2+, Crew Stunned results are ignored on a 4+. All other current codex benefits are removed.
> 
> Gauss Weapons: - Armor penetration rolls of 6 auto-glance, to-wound rolls of 6 auto wound.


07/08/2011
This popped up on 4Chan today, if true would be the first time we'd see a female Necron


> I have seen the Necron Codex and there will be a named, female Lord who lets you take Scarabs as Troops and Fast Attack.












01/08/2011
Some Vehicle rumours has popped up today, saw these at BOLS.
Source


> Lets take a look at the purported Necron transports...
> 
> Transport ALPHA: Open-topped, Skimmer, 10 model capacity, AV:11 all round.
> @120 pts
> 
> Transport BETA: Fast, Skimmer, 15 model capacity, AV:11 all round.
> @150 pts
> 
> Transport GAMMA: Jetbike, 1 model capacity (for HQ-ICs), Gause Flayers/Blasters.
> @60 pts
> 
> Vehicle Upgrade: Quantum Shielding (cost based on vehicle) - AV of vehicle Front and Sides is +2 until a Glancing or Penetrating hit is scored. Also grants Living Metal benefits.


28/07/2011
It seems the Necron codex has been removed from some of the GW pages. I checked the US, UK, Fin and Australia websites and it's gone from all but the Australia one. With Ogres in September could we see Necrons as early as October?

26/07/2011
Some rumours from The Eternal Warriors podcast


> Scarab swarms, 12pts, Enthropic Effect: Rolls on 4+ to hit the target vehicles armour is reduced by 1, if it reaches 0 the vehicle is destroyed.


03/07/2011
Some Necron rumours popped up today


> Necron Heavy support
> Fast Skimmer
> Armor 11-11-10
> Living metal
> 36" move
> two kinds of weapons
> Strength 10 AP 1 12 inch range
> Strenth 7 AP -, can hit multiple targets


28/06/2011
Some new Necron rumours at last :crazy:
Source


SK5556838528 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just seen a plastic Necron Spyder sprue.
> 
> Accidentally caught a glimpse, don't want to say where because I'm still there, but it should be obvious.
> 
> Quick details:
> 
> Definitely larger; probably closer to a rhino size (in terms of volume)
> 
> More elegant design (limbs), but clearly a Spyder. I think I saw some scarabs, not sure.
> 
> I saw claw parts and what was either a gun or something that looks a lot like one. Could have been an under-spine or something.
> 
> 90% sure that's what I saw.
> 
> (Yeah, ok, first poster, salt, whatever)


We are having another rumours drought in anticipation of people getting their hands on the next issue of WD. Here are some small tidbits though.


Captain Ventris said:


> Sisters will be getting a standard book, but it will certainly be coming well after the Necron book. Talked to my source this last weekend. The WD codex for sisters is simply a holdover till 6th ed. for now. Also its apparently a "filler" codex because the necron book and models were delayed in
> Production and wouldn't get released till november (this was apparently decided 6 months ago). The WD sisters codex was rushed btw and wasn't thoroughly playtested... Two waves of Necrons are supposed to be released the weekends of Nov. 12 and Dec. 3rd. What models will be in what release is still being discussed, obviously the codex is in the first wave, but he also mentioned that warriors were getting re-cut with the scarabs removed and options added in their place. Scarab swarms are apparently going to a multi-part finecast kit that is more dynamicly posed than just scarabs hovering in place (I'd already done something similar where my scarabs are actuallt bursting from the ground)
> 
> Also on an off-topic note, some minor waves are supposed to be released for various armies with 6th ed. One of note that he mentioned was a new eldar jetbike kit with parts to make either 3 guardian jetbikes or 3 Shining Spears.
> 
> Take with whatever salt you feel is necessary.


19/06/2011
Some rumours, not much new but still


> Fast Attack slot:
> - Scarabs
> - Destroyers (+Heavy Destroyers)
> - Wraiths
> - New Jetbikes (Tomb Blades, from Yakface)
> 
> Destroyers
> - Only one army list entry
> - Fast Attack slot
> - Upgrades to Heavy Destroyer (All, just one? No mention)
> - Jump Infantry instead of Jetbikes.
> 
> Wraiths
> - Statline has not changed much
> - Strength 6 ("same as a Dreadnought's without its fist")
> - 2 Wounds
> - Can use wound allocation trickery to a small degree (Upgrades are individual)
> - Costs 40 points each ("same as a Terminator")
> - 3++ save ("same as a terminator with shield")
> - 2 Attacks that Rend
> - Moves through terrain without taking a test
> - Max unit size is 6
> - Fearless
> - Jump Infantry
> 
> - Wraith squad can fit in a transport (He said Razorback, I'm guessing it was a slip)
> - Can have whips that help with the low Initiative problem (Whips? Like the Tyranid Lash Ship I guess.)
> 
> Can equip one of two guns:
> - Exiler: Heavy single shot, pistol range. Unit must pass strength test of be removed. Costs 15 points ("same as a Grey Hunter").
> - Pistol: Same strength as the Wraith melee attacks. Costs 10 points ("Costs 25% of a Terminator").
> 
> Scarabs:
> - Apparently puts the Wraiths to serious shame.
> 
> C'tan
> - Correction about the "makes all terrain dangerous" upgrade: All difficult terrain becomes dangerous


08/06/2011
Some new rumours has popped up
Source


> A lot has been said recently, and talked about, whether or not Sisters or Necrons will be here first. While we do not have any announcement, the rumors that Sister's will slip into July/ Sept seems like it was pulled out of thin air. Today we have yet another rumor about the timeline, declaring Necrons the next codex.
> 
> We all really know its necrons next, so here is another source declaring that we will see a huge "dark eldar" style release the first week of September. Do not fear Sisters players, your codex will be here before years end.
> 
> Like all rumors, take with a grain of salt.
> 
> via GrottoKnight
> 
> Necrons drop fist week of Sept. They could push up to last week of August. July white dwarf backside and sneaks inside. August release issue. All models redone entirely. Warriors new package and option but same mold. Think Dark Eldar launch.


29/05/2011
Some C'tan rumours


> This time we've got a break down on the customisable C'tan found in the elites section.
> 
> To Summarise:
> -Monstrous Creature,Eternal Warrior,Fearless
> -Goes from just under 200pts base to 505pts with all the trimmings.
> -12 abilites ranging in cost from 10 to 50pts each
> -Fluffwise this is one of the C'tan enslaved in the Necron uprising.
> 
> Purchasable abilities include:
> -some kind of armour degradation,probably like the scarab rumours.
> -large blast centred on C'tan anything under takes S3 hit no armour saves, wounds inflicted regenerate C'tan
> -Deceiver style 1d3 unit redeploy after scout moves
> -The ability to make melta/flamer weapons 'get hot' like plasma
> -3 shooting attacks, 2 at S4 with either a large blast or assault 8 the other is a half range lascannon.
> -everything with assault range of C'tan is in difficult/dangerous terrain
> -assault grenades,defensive grenades,stealth[all in one option]
> -assault based Jaws of the World Worlf[initiative test or die]
> -make the entire battlefield difficult and dangerous terrain.


15/05/2011
A compilation by a person named Kelvan has been posted, some interesting things in there that I did not know before.
Source


Kelvan said:


> Compiled by Kelvan
> Rumours are based on Harry, Ghost 21, Tabitha, Bindi Baji and Yakface posts.
> 
> Release date: August/September
> 
> First wave:
> 5 plastic kits:
> - Warriors (upgraded sprue with new options + orange, red, green rods - 10 per box)
> - Immortals (40mm base, bigger with "bling" - 5 per box)
> - Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers (torso is changed, one kit with lots of options - 1 per box)
> - Necromancer (Eldar Wraithlord style - 1 per box)
> - Tomb Spyders (3 different builds - 1 per box)
> few blisters:
> - metal lord on foot with staff of light
> 
> Second wave:
> - Lord retinue
> - Wraiths (plastic kit - 5 per box)
> - Gauss artillery platform with crew or MC/Vehicle type thing (plastic kit)
> 
> Rules:
> WBB - the name is gone, now it is save 5+ working like FNP without influence of double strength and AP2 or AP1. However, save is made at the END of the phase after morale tests are taken.
> 
> Ever-Living - unit can make 5+ WBB/FNP/Whatever save even if wiped out.
> 
> Quantum Shielding - gives open topped skimmers 2+ save for front & side armor until vehicle takes its first glance/pen.
> 
> Phase out is redone/gone.
> 
> Necrons are a lot cheaper.
> 
> Necrons teleporting abilities are far more superior than GK.
> 
> Necron vehicles besides the Monolith are open-topped skimmers.
> 
> Weapons:
> Heat Ray - working like melta or flamer depending which is needed.
> 
> Gauss - this type of weapons on a roll of 6' to hit cause auto-glance on a penetration roll. There is no auto-wound regardless of T. No rending.
> 
> Gauss Cannon - Assault 2 S6 AP3.
> 
> Gauss Flux Arc - Each Arc fires separately and can hit four different targets.
> 
> Tesla - this type of weapons on a roll of 6' to hit cause two more hits.
> 
> Tesla Heavy Cannon - has a chance of hitting all other units close to the target; both friend and foe.
> 
> Doomsday Cannon - 72" S9 AP1 Heavy1 Large Blast.
> 
> HQ
> No C'tans
> There are 6 named characters.
> 
> Special Character Lords:
> The Enfleshed - Flayed Ones become Troops
> 
> The Undying - Immortals become Troops
> 
> The Silent King ? (from SM codex)
> 
> The Voidbringer ? (from FoD)
> 
> The Stormcaller ? (from FoD)
> 
> The Harbinger of Night ? (from apo formations)
> (one of them is 240 pts worth, cc specialist vs 2+)
> 
> Special Character - this guy can use electrical discharge towards enemy Psykers.
> 
> Special Character - Cryptek can have technological upgrades, rulewise is close to old Pariahs.
> 
> Necron Overlord - can have bodyguard unit.
> 
> Random Lords - new wargear will be similar to DE HQ
> 
> Lot of the old wargear options were removed. However, now they act as special abilities or items owned by special characters.
> 
> Resurrection orb is more powerful.
> 
> Warscythes remain unchanged.
> 
> Elites - nasty special rules
> Flayed Ones
> 
> Immortals - s2+
> 
> Pariahs - overhaul into Lord retinue, however they are not working like wolf guards
> 
> C'tan Avatars -?
> 
> Troops
> Warriors - no sergeants, primes and so on, special rules for whole squads, possible C'tans mark system accordingly to colourful rods. Minions of Outsider are tainted by his insanity.
> 
> Scarab Swarms
> 
> Fast Attack
> Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers - significant drop of point cost, several weapon options (vs s2+, vs hordes)
> 
> Wraiths - jump infantry, 18" charge, are harsh.
> 
> Tomb Blades - Jetbike unit.
> 
> Heavy Support
> Monolith - remains expensive. However, Living metal rule is changing towards better.
> 
> Tomb Spyders - MC, 3 different builds (CC, Shooting, Support).
> 
> Necromancer - MC, no squadrons, can be fielded as Elite or HS, high T but not enough vs plasma or melta, Resurrection, Warscythe, lot of weapon options, Heat Ray. Any unit hit by Necromancer is marked. All other Necrons shooting at this target count as having twin-linked weapons for that turn. It has a mechanised skeletal torso housing a suspended crystal.
> 
> Sky Barge/Chariot - Heavy support platform, which can be mounted by character. Provides bonus to character.
> 
> MC/Vehicle type thing (Obelisk/Gauss Obliterator/Gauss artillery platform with crew) - 48” range, less powerful than Manticore, looks stupid and out of Necron theme.
> 
> Vehicle which carry Doomsday Cannon.
> 
> From mine point of view:
> We were told that one lord with staff was done long time ago but was unreleased. IMO it would be that one: http://kelvan.w.interii.pl/Necron Lord.jpg
> 
> We were told there will be about 3-6 new Necron vehicles. My first though was about Obelisk which has rules however, dont have model yet. You can see ready homemade model here: http://kelvan.w.interii.pl/Obelisk.JPG.
> 
> My second though was related to two informations that Necrons are basically Tomb Kings in space (theme) and two of new vehicles were based on Jes Goodwin sketches. Lets find out which.
> 
> 1. First one is Death Barque with one big cannon and two minor guns. http://kelvan.w.interii.pl/1. Death Barque.jpg
> 
> IMO it looks stupid, especially this big skull at the front. This sketch could fit with Tabitha rumours of MC/Vehicle type thing which is out of Necron theme.
> 
> 2. Second one is War Barque which looks like hovering Rhino which portal at its front. http://kelvan.w.interii.pl/2. War Barque.jpg
> 
> From known reasons I trust Ghost21 more than Yakface so we won't see any transport vehicles.
> 
> 3. Here we have War Altars with guns and portals at their front. http://kelvan.w.interii.pl/3. War Altars.jpg I think it was prototype of the Monolith an we won't see it.
> 
> 4. Funeral Barque. This one looks like combination of heavy support and mobile portal warmachine. http://kelvan.w.interii.pl/4. Warm...h Portal.jpg Here is the ready homemade model http://storage.canalblog.com/11/30/731795/53057450.jpg
> 
> 5. Last one is simple Barge style warmachine with crew. This one looks like Fast Heavy Support platform with crew mentioned in FOD.http://kelvan.w.interii.pl/5. Warmachine.jpg
> 
> Due to Monolith we all used to think that Necrons vehicles don't have any crew or mounted steermans. However, first sketches say something else and if we combine this knowledge with informations obtained from FOD I think we can expect that few vehicles from these sketches for sure would be at new Necron codex.


05/05/2011
Some more interesting rumours from Yakface
Source


yakface said:


> Okay continuing on here with some nice stuff:
> 
> 13) Necron Warriors have the same basic statline they had before _except_ they now have a 4+ save. Now before you go crazy, also note that their points cost is 12 points, which is a 1/3 price drop (down from 18 points). That means you get 1/3 more Warrior models in the army for the same amount of points...it also makes losing an entire unit due to sweeping advance, not nearly as painful.
> 
> I know a lot of cynical people will hate this and accuse GW from simply making the change to sell more Warrior models, and you could be right. But personally I was always hoping they were going to make Necron Warriors not quite as tough and dump the points cost on them, so you could really take a ton of them...given in my mind they are supposed to be more like a shambling horde of undead robots than some sort of small elite force of super-warriors (but that could just be me).
> 
> So this change alone totally changes the army from out of the 'MEQ' umbrella and makes their base statline unique in the game (which is good, IMHO).
> 
> 14) Immortals have lost their T5 (down to T4), but keep their 3+ save. However, their points cost has dropped to 17 pts a model, which is an 11 point drop (more than 1/3 a drop from the previous cost of 28 pts)!
> 
> 15) All units in the army benefit from the new WBB rule, _not_ just the units that were formerly classified as 'Necrons' in the current codex (even Scarabs!). So although you're only getting a 5+ save in many cases, you're still getting it on some of the more expensive stuff in the army as well (and there are some pricey new units to counterbalance the relatively cheap Warriors and Immortals). Also the vehicle that can add models back into the unit is also able to use this ability on any unit.
> 
> 15) Rez Orb is still in the game and boosts the new WBB rule to a 4+ instead of a 5+, but only affects the unit it is in. I have a strong suspicion that this is an upgrade that Crypteks can take (I'll confirm if I find out), so I'd imagine you can get quite a few units in the game getting the 4+ bonus save if you want to pay the points to take them for your Crypteks and then split those Crypteks off to lead units.
> 
> 16) Veil of Darkness is now definitely something Crypteks can take (so you can have a bunch of 'em in the army), but it no longer allows a unit to be pulled out of combat (and neither does the Monolith), except in the case of the Veil carried by one of the named Lords.
> 
> 17) In the new fluff it sounds like the C'Tan were mainly killed off by the Necrons (or something like that), so the C'Tan that you field in the game are just remaining shards of their power. They're naturally still a really mean Monstrous Creature who rocks in combat, but you can also purchase a bunch of different abilities. These abilities are in line with a lot of the things we've seen in the last few codexes, things like: messing around with Deep Striking enemy units, making enemies moving through terrain differently, and allowing the Necron player to change some of his deployment, etc. So it sounds like you have a lot of different options with the C'Tan that really mess with the enemy army and/or supplement your own. And they are not one per army (so you can have 3 if you want to use up all your Elites on them, although it sounds like the other Elites choices are pretty awesome as well).
> 
> 18) Some of those six new vehicles include flyers (not sure how many), which can move at cruising speed and fire all their weapons.
> 
> 19) Besides a few units that are Fearless (Wraiths, Tomb Spyders and Scarabs), the army doesn't have any sort of blanket immunity to morale. They are still Ld10, but obviously we know that still leaves them very vulnerable to being run down in combat, and it looks like that will remain a big Achilles heel.
> 
> 20) Scarabs sound great. They are cheap, have the new WBB rule, move like beasts and have an ability that erodes enemy armor when they get into combat with it. Any non-vehicle model they wound, but don't kill, has its armor save turned to a dash (i.e. nothing) for the rest of the game. If they hit a vehicle, on a 4+ the vehicle loses a point of armor value on ALL facings, and if any facing is reduced to zero, then the vehicle is destroyed (I'm not sure if this ability kicks in for each hit they get on the vehicle, or just once no matter how many hits they cause). There are some items in the army that also have a similar ability to erode armor, including one of the C'Tan powers.
> 
> So it sounds like Scarabs may play a major role in most Necron armies!
> 
> 21) Overall, CC is definitely still the weak point of the army, but it looks like they've got a lot of different places they can take special rules to slow down or screw with approaching enemy, including some of the C'Tan powers, but also some of the different gear they can take. But they also have some different potential counter-assault units, which mainly come out of the Elites section (besides the new Walker, the C'Tan and the flayed ones in Elites there are 3 OTHER brand new units in there as well, for a grand total of 6 Elites choices). The Flayed ones are, being consistent, cheaper than they were and now have 3 Attacks base (but their save is now 4+ as with standard Warriors). One of the other new Elite units is also CC oriented, but is very pricey points wise (but is S5/T5/3+save). This unit can wield a Warscythe, but they are not called Pariahs (no idea if that's what Pariahs have 'turned into' or not).
> 
> Another new Elites choice is a sniper style unit that can Deep Strike into play normally or it can choose to immediately Deep Strike immediately after the opponent brings an enemy unit on from Reserves, and they have some nasty additional damage ability against one nominated unit...obviously we need more info to know how useful this will really be, but the concept of countering an opponent's Reserve deployment immediately sounds interesting at least.
> 
> The last new Elites choice is an Elite Jump Infantry unit with very close range shooting and some decent CC ability (and are also S5/T5/3+save).
> 
> 22) Fast Attack has 4 choices...Wraiths, Tomb Blades (jetbikes), Scarabs & Destroyers.
> 
> No the replacement rule for WBB is only negated if the unit is wiped out or falls back. Power Weapons, Instant Death, etc, now do not prevent it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Necrons
DD/MM/YYYY
02/05/2011
Some fresh new rumours have surfaced, some really interesting stuff in here. Now with ghost21s comments in yellow.
Source


yakface said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have gotten my hands on some fairly solid Necron rumors. I say they are fairly solid because the source I got them from has proved reliable in the past, however the rumors themselves are indeed 2nd hand (I didn't see the codex myself), and therefore I can't personally verify any of this. That also means if you have any more questions on anything I (probably) won't be able to provide you with any more details (as I don't have them).
> 
> Anyway here goes:
> 
> 1) No surprise here, but Necrons are still essentially Tomb Kings in space fluff wise. A shift in fluff is now that all of the higher up necrons are intelligent while the lower level ones are still basically automatons. I guess that's roughly the same as it used to be, but apparently there is more emphasis in the sentience of the higher Necrons now (hence the named Lords).
> 
> Yup thats nailed that one
> 
> 2) C'Tan are still in the codex...sort of. They have been moved to the Elites section and are now a single unit choice, but with variable upgrade powers you can take.
> 
> no honestly there not otherwise youll see khorne in the csm dex next
> 
> 3) We'll be Back is no longer called that and it is NOT Feel No Pain. Basically it is a 5+ bonus save similar to Feel No Pain, but doesn't get cancelled out by double strength, AP1/2, etc. In addition, this save is made at the END of the phase after morale tests are taken. If the unit is wiped out or is falling back at the end of the phase, then the save cannot be used. So as an opponent, if you manage to wipe the unit out or make them fall back, then you prevent any Necrons from getting back up...unless the unit has something called the 'ever-living' rule, in which case it gets to attempt this save even if the unit is wiped out.
> 
> 4) Gauss Weaponry does NOT have rending. It retains the 'auto-glance' on a penetration roll of a '6' rule, but apparently otherwise has lost the 'auto-wound' on a roll of a '6' regardless of Toughness that it used to have. The Gauss Cannon is now apparently Assault 2 & AP3 (I'm assuming the Strength is still 6). The Gaus Flux Arc on the Monolith no longer automatically hits every unit within range, instead each one fires separately and can hit four different targets.
> 
> 5) Phase out is gone.
> 
> 6) Destroyers now count as jump infantry and there is a new Fast Attack Jetbike unit called Tomb Blades.
> 
> not unles they get a masive redsesign and as the sprues are done n dusted im not sure thats acurate
> 
> 7) Immortals are now a Troops choice. Pariahs are gone. Flayed Ones are Elites.
> 
> only with a charecter
> 
> 8) There are indeed 6 named characters (although I have no more info on them). There is also a Necron Overlord and a bodyguard unit called Crypteks. Crypteks can be split off before the game to lead units of Necrons, very similar to Wolf Guard in the Space Wolves codex. Crypteks can take a bunch of different technology upgrades, so there is kind of a way now to have personalized squad leaders in a Necron army.
> 
> thats really odd that was called pariahs.... so im inclined to agree, there was quite a few charecters though
> 
> 9) They army is much more mobile now in general. They have several units of jump troops, and 2 new transport vehicles. 1 transport can carry 15 necrons while another can carry 10. Jump pack units count as 2 models and jetbikes count as 5. The one that holds 10 is able to recover casualties to a unit (although can't take it beyond its starting strength). Necron vehicles besides the monolith are open-topped skimmers. However they have something called 'Quantum shielding' which gives their front & side armor +2 until the vehicle takes its first glance/pen, at which point it loses the shielding. One of these two transports (not sure which one) is apparently a personal transport for the Lord (and his retinue).
> 
> 10) There are six new vehicles in the codex (including the two transports mentioned above). Two of which seem to be based around this old Jes Goodwin design: http://storage.canalblog.com/29/28/731795/53057637.jpg
> 
> ....all ill say is sky chariot ... but transports.....not sure since they can teleport everywhere they need any, but nothing in ive read says they get so many
> 
> 11) In general Necrons have a lot more long ranged fire support. There is also a new weapon type called Tesla weapons. These weapons, on a roll of '6' to hit automatically cause two more hits. The biggest version of the Tesla weapons has a chance of hitting all other units close to the target; both friend and foe. One of the new vehicles carries the doomsday cannon: 72" S9 AP1 Heavy 1 large blast. BS4.
> 
> 12) In the Elites section there is a big new walker. It has a heat ray that that is either a melta or flamer depending on what you want to do. Any unit hit by this vehicle is marked (as in: laser targeted), which means that all other necrons count as being twin-linked for shooting at the marked enemy unit that turn.
> 
> he was heavy support last time i saw it
> 
> And that's it! Kind of all over the place and certainly not a full snapshot of the codex, but a lot of these things are completely opposite from many of the other rumors I've seen out there.


01/05/2011
First of May and some interesting rumours, will we see a Necron flier since all 5E armies except for SW has received one?
Source


ghost21 said:


> Scarey Nerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOO OOO OOO Just remembered something!
> 
> If this Summer of Fliers thing goes ahead, Fall of Damnos gave a hint as to what the Necron flier would be!
> 
> 
> 
> The Undying tells Ankh to bring him his *Sky Chariot*, before Ankh tells him that it is long since turned to dust.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I got way too excited about that...
> 
> 
> 
> id stay excited if i were you
Click to expand...

Some speculation to what this flier might look like has surfaced. Remember it's all just speculation so dont take it too seriously. The model is just a home made conversion so dont take it as fact.
Source

















28/04/2011
Todays rumours are about the first and second wave of releases for the Necrons.
Source


Vhalyar said:


> Bringing you today's dose of rumors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabitha, replying to someone who mentioned the Warriors + new sprue & rods being part of wave 1:
> 
> 
> 
> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurgash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarey Nerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Necron warriors will not likely be first wave.
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying the Troop choice for Necrons, their iconic unit, won't be in the first wave? Ok...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new box with all the gubbins yes. The old box with the standard 12 and 3 scarabs, I can see them trying to sell out all the old stuff before ushering in the new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, from the rumors we have, the waves for plastic models would look like this...
> Wave 1: Immortals, Tomb Spyders, Destroyers (+Heavy Destroyers) and the giant MC.
> Wave 2: Wraiths, Warriors + new sprue & rods, whatever else.
Click to expand...

22/04/2011
First wave of Necrons will apparently be :


ghost21 said:


> immortals, tomb spiders, destroyers (parts are new), necromancer , repackaged warriors


In regards to the new Warrior box. Said to be just 10models now with extra coloured rods.


ghost21 said:


> ive not seen the " upgrade sprue " ive said this a few times i keep hearing it but no i havent seen it , i know that they will have the coloured rods and have less to a box


20/04/2011
Some rather peculiar rumours from Dakka, consensus seems to be these are false
Source


bob_from_marketing said:


> Warriors, now come with a squad leader 'Prime' - eh , like a sergeant, PW (think staff of light - but A2), stat line now looks like a Boy... a 3+ boy... 80 squad 10.
> Gauss. Same rules but counts as AP1 on a 6 - only on vehicle.
> Phase out: will now be once a unit is reduced to 25% of its initital numbers, it phases out
> WBB: basically a 4+ fnp, Str 8 wont auto kill, str 9+ does. ap1 does, ap2, 3 no effect
> Flayed are troops, 2a, reduce ld to 5! also DS into cover
> Wraiths, cost 4 pts more, have pw
> 
> many weapons have Nec at the start, guess who wrote the dex.
> 
> 1 New vehicles, Pylon. Pylon is a AV12 turrnet which can pile plate or move 'Necrons' next to it
> 
> mon is now LR price, but better...
> Destroyers now pick as a group to fire S6AP4H3 or S9AP2H1
> 
> Tomb spiders have 4 variants, 40pt base. 1variant is basically a tervi but only produces base scarabs
> 
> army is very very mobile, but not is a get in a box and move way.


18/04/2011
ghost21 is at it again, this time with a release month. I will be keeping a close eye on his/her rumours since if true could be a new source of good information


Ghost21 said:


> when?, aug
> 
> res orbs are overpowered normally there's a sc that has an even MORE POWERFUL ONE! (hope that clears things up)
> 
> the version i read had s&p ( for some )


17/04/2011
Some rumours that just popped up
Rumour time



ghost21 said:


> probably shouldn't say this but at least 2 of the named lords there are supposedly characters in the dex (from the names at least , though only found out that after reading fod) at least 1 will get a figure (i ve seen it its had a version before but he was never released)
> 
> and wraiths are not the new fast attack (there wasn't one in the version ive seen, ) but that was at least 1 or 2 before the printed dex ,(wraiths are harsh now)
> 
> there is a lord that makes flayed ones troops





Kelvan said:


> Time for small summary:
> 
> HQ
> 
> Named Lords:
> 100% The Enfleshed - making Flayed Ones Troops
> The Undying - making Immortals Troops
> The Silent King ?
> The Voidbringer ?
> The Stormcaller ?
> 
> Random Lords
> No C'tans
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Elites - nasty special rules
> 
> Flayed Ones (Harlequins counterpart?)
> Immortals - large (35mm) base; they are redesigned as larger, bulkier and more dynamic (plastic kit)
> Pariahs - overhaul into Lord retinue (second wave)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Troops - squad upgrades
> 
> Warriors (no re-cut, possible additional sprue)
> Scarab Swarms
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Fast Attack
> 
> Destroyers - redone, new weapon options (plastic kit)
> Wraiths (are nasty)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Heavy Support
> Necromancer - Resurrection, Warscythe, Gauss smthn... (plastic kit)
> Tomb Spyders - 3 different builds (plastic kit)
> Pylon/Obelisk/Gauss Obliterator/Heavy Gauss Cannon platform (plastic kit)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If C'tan are removed from codex, would be C'tan models useful or will be gathering the dust on the shelf?



10/04/2011
More Necron rumours


> From our local poster, Bindi Baji:
> 
> - September release/"Before October".
> - Author is Mat Ward for the bulk of the codex, but two others were involved before him.
> - We'll Be Back was still trying to be saved, last he knew.
> - Warriors are not changing, but doesn't preclude a new weapon/option sprue.
> - Spyders redone in plastic.
> - Destroyers redone in plastic.
> - Immortals redone, in plastic? Unsure of the material.
> - Flayed Ones redone, unsure of the material.
> 
> 
> About the recent rumor that Necrons have been pushed back:
> 
> 
> 
> BramGaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectral Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am re-iterating what I said before but necrons are getting pushed back till 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, yes. According to someone whom I trust more, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally, Harry believes that Necrons will see the first resin models in 40k (but Fantasy will get the first batch of resin).
Click to expand...

07/04/2011
Source
Some interesting Necron rumours, I doubt they are true but interesting none the less. Necrons in June-July? Yes please but highly doubtful.


> He went on to note that Tomb Kings were solidified for May and that between June and July we should see Necrons back in business for 5th Edition. I inquired as to what his source was. He was hesitant at the beginning of our conversation, but later revealed that he has a friend in the UK who's friends with someone working at GW. While his friend isn't the nerdiest of people out there, he does gather some tidbits for Bill here and there.


05/04/2011
Small compilation of the most recent rumours regarding the Necrons.
Source


Tabitha said:


> Ok.
> 
> Take this with Salt, and don’t believe me if you don’t want to but here goes:
> 
> So first things first. There is a lot that can and will change, but this is what I know for now:
> 
> New kits done in plastic:
> Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers. This will be released as one kit with lots of options. They look like the old hybrid kits, but in plastic with fancier torso’s. The skimmer body things don’t look much changed, actually. But I don’t think that’s a bad thing. With the hefty price drop from their current points cost, expect to be buying a lot of these to deal with your enemy termies and the like, since with the exception of one of the Special Character Lords they are your best option for dealing with 2+ saves, though there is an option for a lawn mower (lown mower as in a gun that has alot of shots, to mow throw hordes) type weapon too if you want to deal with hordes, though considering the other weapon options you have with these guys and the number of other units in the new codex with slaughter hordes better, its sort of a waste. You get 1 per box.
> 
> Immortals – These look coolish…kinda. I think I liked the simpler look of the old ones, but if you are a fan of all the “bling” that GW has started throwing on with remakes like the BA and GK, then you will like the new Immortals. I don’t really find that they fit with the Necron look, but time will tell, and maybe they will look better painted. They are also bigger. One of the Special Character ‘Cron lords makes them troops. Will come in boxes of 5, can be in units of up to 10.
> 
> Tomb spider is getting a nice remake, haven’t seen the model yet but I hear it looks cool. Like the Destroyers, the rumor is that this will have several options and be able to fulfill a Varity of roles in the army. 1 per box.
> 
> New MC/Vehicle type thing that can throw down some long range hurt but is still underwhelming compared to things like the Manticore, and will likely be unpopular. 48” range I believe. It looks really stupid and out of place in the Necron force. 1 per box
> 
> New giant MC guy with either ranged or melee options. Has a very Wraith Lord feel all around. One of the guns looks similar (maybe the same?) to the new gun the destroyer guys are getting which works well against hordes. He has a lot of weapon options and looks….ok. I am not a big fan of giants though so maybe it’s me. Defiantly a MC like a wraith lord and not a vehicle like a dreadnaught/sentinel however. I think people will either build lists around 3 of these guys (you can’t take them in squadrons, so they really eat up your HS slots, which honestly surprised me since GW seems to be letting people take walkers in groups of 3 so they can sell more) or won’t take them at all. Still in the age where half the guardsman and space marines in the galaxy seem to run around packing plasma or melta guns, I don’t expect these guys will be that competitive even with their high toughness just because to kit them out with the best weapon options makes them a bit more expensive then they are worth, and giant models tend to attract a lot of fire power. I think I saw something about a way to make them available in elite slots as well as HS slots. Maybe through a special character? 1 per box.
> 
> New fast attack unit that finally gives Necron’s some non MC melee options. Look kinda like flayed ones. They have an 18” charge with their special ability. Think jump infantry with special rules. 5 per box
> 
> 
> Warriors will come 10 to a box; have some new options and also other colors of rod (orange and red I think? Orange is not bright orange, but sort of dark, kinda like a beer color almost) Otherwise look the same.
> 
> Didn’t see a plastic lord, but didn’t hear that there wasn’t one. Still, I can’t really say either way, though it would be nice if they put one out I don’t really have any evidence that this is the case.
> 
> I didn’t see or hear anything about an LED kit for the Monolith. I am not saying that something like that isn’t going to happen, but I haven’t heard even the slightest hint of something like that happening, or seen any evidence to suggest it other then what people post on forums like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Blisters:
> There is a new metal lord on foot, has a staff. Looks really cool, but I don’t like painting metal, so I don’t know if I will be picking him up.
> 
> 
> 
> Rules:
> WBB is basically FNP for most guys. Not saying its FNP exactly, but well…it pretty much comes out to being FNP. The way Res orbs work has, obviously, been reworked as well.
> 
> Phase out is…well phased out. Not saying the rule is completely gone, but you won’t have to buy a ton of unit X to keep your enemy from just destroying your “Necrons” units and causing your army to get removed.
> 
> C’tan are gone, and are replaced with powerful named Necron lords and special characters.
> 
> One of the Lords makes Immortals troops, though I am not sure if they are scoring.
> 
> Another Special Character has some really nice anti psyker abilities. I don’t think he is a lord, some other sort of Necron maybe? I don’t play Necrons myself, but I didn’t get the impression that he was a boss ‘Cron.
> 
> Unlike what people have been saying, not all gauss weapons are rending.
> 
> Living metal is changing, but if anything its getting better. Kinda.
> 
> A lot of the weird complicated rules from the codex are getting simplified and a lot of the war gear options are vanishing, though many of them will be back in slightly altered form as special abilities or items owned by some of the new special characters.
> 
> Necrons will have their magic power guy, but no he isn’t a psyker. I mean he is LIKE a psyker, but is not actually, you know, a psyker. Even if he plays and feels…well you know, just like a psyker.
> 
> While the Ctan are themselves out of the codex ( a good thing, since they were way underpowered for gods) look to see their influence still in place.
> 
> Over all Necrons are a lot cheaper across the board point wise, though that’s to be expected (GW wants you to buy more little plastic men, and the best way to do this is make it so it takes more of them to fill up an army). Monoliths remain expensive though, and one of the lords was something crazy, like 240 points or somewhere around there. He looks like he has potential to be beastly in CC though.
> 
> I didn’t see any rules for a transport for the warriors, though I was really hoping they would get something to bring them into the age of 5th edition mech. I wish I could tell you they had a necrhino or nechimera but I just didn’t see anything like that, and I didn’t hear about anything like that either. They have been giving some interesting new fast attack and CC options, but it looks like, at least to me, that they still won’t be at the power level of BA/SW/GK. Still, they will get a much needed boost from their current state, and should be a lot less confusing to play.
> 
> I don’t have a release date, but I am expecting an October release. That’s a guess though.
> 
> Again I fully expect at least some of this to change, so take this with all the salt you want, but I thought maybe some folks might want some more rumors, and since no one else seemed to want to put this stuff out, I figured I would. Likewise I am only human and it’s possible I remembered something wrong. Anyway, Enjoy.


Source


Beasts of War said:


> Word is reaching us that the Necron range (or at least parts of) is being run down now (i.e. not available to the independant stockists) which can mean only one thing… expect Necrons in about 6 months!!!
> 
> So, we could be looking at a July/August release for your favourite army of unstoppable death machines?
> 
> A couple of tidbits that we received:
> 
> The Obvious
> 
> We’ll be back is definitely gone (Feel no Pain has took over)
> We’re hearing that Gauss weapons are rending (which makes sense and will please Darrell no end)
> There will be a ton of Psychic powers listed as ‘Tech Upgrades’
> 
> The more ‘out there’ stuff that we have trouble believing
> 
> There will be a more ornate vehicle (maybe monolith?) with moulded glyphs
> The feel of the range has been re-skinned to make it less ‘Terminator’
> Spyders have been redone
> We hear they are getting a reboot on the scale to rival the Dark Eldar!
> 
> We’re not hearing that its gonna take the same ‘feel’ as Forgeworld’s Tomb Stalker, apparently it was created and released completely independantly of the core design team. This seems a little bit like disinformation – but knowing GW I would not be entirely surprised.


----------



## Vhalyar

From our local poster, Bindi Baji:

- September release/"Before October". (1, 2, 3)
- Author is Mat Ward for the bulk of the codex, but two others were involved before him. (4, 5)
- We'll Be Back was still trying to be saved, last he knew. (6)
- Warriors are not changing, but doesn't preclude a new weapon/option sprue. (7, 8)
- Spyders redone in plastic. (9)
- Destroyers redone in plastic. (10)
- Immortals redone, in plastic? Unsure of the material. (11)
- Flayed Ones redone, unsure of the material. (12)


About the recent rumor that Necrons have been pushed back:



BramGaunt said:


> Spectral Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am re-iterating what I said before but necrons are getting pushed back till 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, yes. According to someone whom I trust more, no.
Click to expand...

Finally, Harry believes that Necrons will see the first resin models in 40k (but Fantasy will get the first batch of resin).


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Please post a link to where you saw this


----------



## Vhalyar

Sure! I edited the post to link to Bindi's comments directly.
As for a link to the Harry/BramGaunt stuff... right now isn't a good time to visit Warseer


----------



## hungryugolino

A Ward codex. Joy.


----------



## Vhalyar

It'd be nice if we could avoid that kind of things in the rumor thread, no?
For what it's worth though, Ward's efforts before Codex: Space Marines were Wood Elves and Fantasy Daemons, and people seemed to like the fluff in those quite well.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Vhalyar said:


> For what it's worth though, Ward's efforts before Codex: Space Marines were Wood Elves and Fantasy Daemons, and people seemed to like the fluff in those quite well.


The fluff in Fantasy Daemons is _a lot_ better then the equivalent in 40k Daemons for sure*, but that still doesnt mean that codex "Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blitz, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blitz, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, [insert other word here], Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blitz, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blitz, Blood, Blood, Blood, Blood, [insert other word here]..." has good fluff.

Matt need to learn when "less is more" to get his fluff straightened out. The level he was at in Fantasy Daemons was good. He is generally way overdoing it atm and that only makes it silly.

*Then again with Gav+Alessio writing a book there sure aint much hopes to be had....


----------



## micgao

I'm excited... But I just pray to god my NBs model will still be useable in some way :/ I love it so much and spent so much time painting it


----------



## StalkerZero

micgao said:


> I'm excited... But I just pray to god my NBs model will still be useable in some way :/ I love it so much and spent so much time painting it


I'm with you all the way. Although with the release of Mexican themed Ork heads I may just give up on Necrons altogether.


----------



## Serpion5

I wonder how the phase out rule has changed, whether it will still affect the army as a whole or whether it will be on a lesser scale. Maybe on a squad basis like KD suggested in another thread somewhere. 

Also sad to think that WBB could be nerfed into FNP, but if them`s the breaks...


----------



## Mathai

Just my musing, but wouldnt it be neat if phase out worked where the indavidual unit would phase out when reduced to say 20% strength, then when enough of the same unit type phases out so that you have minimum numbers for a base unit or some such number, they merge into a new unit that must come in from reserve. (With a Monolith providing the same reserve point as it does these days)


----------



## exsulis

FNP isn't really a nerf compared to the current WBB. Granted, it is way less flavorful compared to the current WBB.


----------



## StalkerZero

Mathai said:


> Just my musing, but wouldnt it be neat if phase out worked where the indavidual unit would phase out when reduced to say 20% strength, then when enough of the same unit type phases out so that you have minimum numbers for a base unit or some such number, they merge into a new unit that must come in from reserve. (With a Monolith providing the same reserve point as it does these days)


Sounds way too much like a perk to the army rather than a drawback.

The FNP vs WBB is still a toss up. All depends on what situation you're in to see which is better.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

The new WBB will probably be a rerollable FNP (if a rez orb is nearby, or maybe a rez orb will make it a 3+ FNP), isn't this better than the old WBB with rez orb as you get to do the rolls as the wounds happen instead of at the end of the phase meaning as if before a completely destroyed unit couldn't get back up (with some exceptions) while with this they would make their saves there and then.


----------



## StalkerZero

MadCowCrazy said:


> The new WBB will probably be a rerollable FNP (if a rez orb is nearby, or maybe a rez orb will make it a 3+ FNP), isn't this better than the old WBB with rez orb as you get to do the rolls as the wounds happen instead of at the end of the phase meaning as if before a completely destroyed unit couldn't get back up (with some exceptions) while with this they would make their saves there and then.


The WBB vs FNP debate could have this thread at 20 pages in a month (since there are only a handful of Necron posters) with just that.

But my opinion is, WBB can go as long as FNP helps balance the codex and allows them to make Necrons stronger in other areas (or less costly).

I really hope Wraiths stay in. I do love the models but a new rumored fast attack CC unit seems to be redundant. I'd love to see Wraiths given an option for a power weapon and 1-5 squad size instead of the current.


----------



## ashikenshin

I have changed my mind in the whole WBB debacle. I don't care anymore as long as the necrons are fun to play and don't have only 4 viable units while the rest are useless.

FNP WBB whatever man


----------



## Vhalyar

Someone reminded me that Nick Kyme, who wrote Fall of Damnos, also wrote Salamander… which contained interesting hints about the new Dark Eldar before their release.

I thought it’d be interesting to sum up the Necron side of things from the book:


- The command structure of the tomb world revolves around a royarch (leader lord), his court (other lords), and the automaton managers also in charge of awakening the other Necrons and making sure everything is working (crypteks).
- Crypteks have extremely powerful time-based powers.
- Unlike the Tyranids and their Hive Mind, the lords and royarch don’t have absolute control over the others, only the baser necrons. They’re willingly subservient and nothing stops them from scheming and betraying each other.
- Royalty and politics are very prevalent, with lords looking down on the crypteks and crypteks trying to rise through the ranks. Pretty much what you’d expect out of a royal court (see: backstabbing, bargaining, lies!).

- Everyone in the command structure pretty much has their own free will. They experience emotions (strong enough to be visible in the warp), have their own unique personalities, and so on. And they do experience fear.
- Flayed Ones suffer from a malady. They are obsessed with the idea of returning to their non-Necron form. Other Necrons are scared of being even near them because they fear a possible contagion.
- Destroyers too suffer from a malady. In their case they’re obsessed with the idea of destroying everything and cast away their Necrontyr pride by attaching weapons and armaments to themselves, aka losing their humanoid shape. Reviled, pitied, and so on by the other Necrons.
- Lords are not immune from these maladies. One of the Lords is reduced to staying in the company of Flayed Ones because he’s degenerated, and another one is slowly losing his senses to the Destroyer malady.
- The way it's presented, we can more or less assume that even the base Necrons have something akin to a personality, even though they're only presented as automatons. At least something that can be corrupted by the Flayed One/Destroyer curses.

I only dwelt on the big changes compared to the current codex, in other words the stuff that you don't expect an author to be able to invent without at least some basis in the new fluff.


----------



## StalkerZero

Great summary.

Personally, my play style at the moment is to use the two of the most difficult things to kill in the book as a huge focal point of my army and of my wins. 

I really hope that remains possible after the new codex.

If I can't march a Nightbringer behind a Monolith up the field watching Lascannons bounce off a Monolith I'll probably shed a single tear.


----------



## smitty23

hows about FNP, then if a res orb is within 12 inches it removes the restrictions on FNP, (insta death, ap 1 or 2) giving it to them no matter the circumstances. That would be powerful but not too op.


----------



## aboytervigon

Dang, Im still reading fall of damnos (Fantastic book) I was gonna summarise it when I was done but Don't forget the Immortals seem to have more personality than the warriors one even spoke to insult the ultra smurfs.



- The Immortal remarked out how the Ultramarines the "Immortals" were not immortal
"You are not Immortal Flesh-thing"


----------



## Gorgontech

My necron army finally hits 3000 and they change the codex and the units. Damn it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Gorgontech said:


> My necron army finally hits 3000 and they change the codex and the units. Damn it.


I'd be happy if I had a million points and they updated the codex, the least one can hope for is that they make stuff viable. I really love the flayed ones but currently it's just not something one would use. Warrior and destroyer spam gets old really fast. 3 Monoliths in a 1000pt game is also one of the few builds that work vs any 5e dex :crazy:


----------



## CardShark

ive got a big necron army but im waiting for them to be remade to make them competitive.


----------



## Xela

Idk if this has been brought up or discussed before, but my friend bought some Destroyers and the symbol on the packaging had been changed from a Lightning bolt (Fast Attack) to a Triangle thingy (troops). Any thoughts?


----------



## micgao

To illustrate the above posters point

And I think it's always been that way but Im far from being sure :-/


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Here is a picture of the old Destroyer Box


----------



## BrainFreeze

MadCowCrazy said:


> 3 Monoliths in a 1000pt game is also one of the few builds that work vs any 5e dex :crazy:


You just hurt my brain there a bit..

Though I cant say much running 1 Mono and 2 Tomb Stalkers in 1k


----------



## aboytervigon

Ahem, 3 monoliths plus a bare bones necron lord and this minimum troops adds up to 1150 points.

and brain freeze your list is over by 80 points.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

aboytervigon said:


> Ahem, 3 monoliths plus a bare bones necron lord and this minimum troops adds up to 1150 points.
> 
> and brain freeze your list is over by 80 points.


1165 Actually


----------



## mcmuffin

From what i have seen around the net so far, i will give a brief summary of big points
-Flayed ones are going to be an extremely powerful unit by all accounts, with some nasty special rules that involve leadership tests and the like, released in plastic and taking up an elites slot.
-Pariahs are being completely changed rules-wise, but will be usable for once
-Warscythes will still ignore invuls ( thank god if this is true)
-A bodyguard unit for the lord, most likely released in a second wave as plastics
-wraiths are going to be pretty mental in CC
-named lord that makes flayed ones troops
-c'tan models may still be usable in the dex, but c'tan are gone

so thats basically what is circulating. if phil kelly were writing this codex, i would jizz, but its matt, so we can only hope that everyone doesnt cry cheese as soon as this army is released.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught

I thought that the dark eldar has already had a second wave with the blood angels ya know the beasties and that scubus thingy. I think that it will be good for the sisters of battle to get a remake as that they are a bit more effective-affordable-plastic-cooler-easier-popular and the necrons are pretty cool and will al ways have some fan of those crazy metal warriors and I don't think plastic warriors is necessary but a kit that is like the grey knights 4 units in one might do.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

That was wave 1.5 as it was basically one unit entry release. Wave 2 is said to have all the plastic goodies like talos, flier, venom etc.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Rumour time



ghost21 said:


> probably shouldn't say this but at least 2 of the named lords there are supposedly characters in the dex (from the names at least , though only found out that after reading fod) at least 1 will get a figure (i ve seen it its had a version before but he was never released)
> 
> and wraiths are not the new fast attack (there wasn't one in the version ive seen, ) but that was at least 1 or 2 before the printed dex ,(wraiths are harsh now)
> 
> there is a lord that makes flayed ones troops





Kelvan said:


> Time for small summary:
> 
> HQ
> 
> Named Lords:
> 100% The Enfleshed - making Flayed Ones Troops
> The Undying - making Immortals Troops
> The Silent King ?
> The Voidbringer ?
> The Stormcaller ?
> 
> Random Lords
> No C'tans
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Elites - nasty special rules
> 
> Flayed Ones (Harlequins counterpart?)
> Immortals - large (35mm) base; they are redesigned as larger, bulkier and more dynamic (plastic kit)
> Pariahs - overhaul into Lord retinue (second wave)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Troops - squad upgrades
> 
> Warriors (no re-cut, possible additional sprue)
> Scarab Swarms
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Fast Attack
> 
> Destroyers - redone, new weapon options (plastic kit)
> Wraiths (are nasty)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Heavy Support
> Necromancer - Resurrection, Warscythe, Gauss smthn... (plastic kit)
> Tomb Spyders - 3 different builds (plastic kit)
> Pylon/Obelisk/Gauss Obliterator/Heavy Gauss Cannon platform (plastic kit)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If C'tan are removed from codex, would be C'tan models useful or will be gathering the dust on the shelf?


----------



## Necrosis

What happened to the monolith?


----------



## Azkaellon

Im thinking the C'tans will be in forgeworlds department now! Which would be neat since i really want to see a Void Dragon model.


----------



## Vhalyar

I was going to call bullshit since every Lord from Fall of Damnos got killed on top of having their whole tomb world obliterated, so it'd be pretty retarded to feature the whole bunch of them... (instead of a just one, like Tycho or Eldrad, before anyone points them out) but then Harry posted this:



Harry said:


> ghost21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i probably shouldn't say this but...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you go for your life mate ... you are on a roll.
Click to expand...


----------



## StalkerZero

Sounds good. I've made it pretty clear that I don't like the no C'tan but as long as the named Lords are solid and have a good model I suppose that'll work.

Very excited to see what's done with Wraiths, Pariahs, and Flayed Ones to make them things you really want to put in your army. Some of them don't need much work but a little tweak here and there.

I definitely foresee this as a massive overhaul.


----------



## Serpion5

Vhalyar said:


> I was going to call bullshit since every Lord from Fall of Damnos got killed on top of having their whole tomb world obliterated, so it'd be pretty retarded to feature the whole bunch of them... (instead of a just one, like Tycho or Eldrad, before anyone points them out) but then Harry posted this:


I agree the lords from that book are unlikely to be in it, but you have your fluff wrong. 

The necrons won Damnos. That world remains firmly in their hands.


----------



## aboytervigon

It's unlikely but possible Necrons are impossible to destroy but I would love Sahtah to come back .


----------



## mcmuffin

any hints whether wraiths will be redone in plastic as well? they really need it just because of the price of them in metal. i like the sound of the pylon or obelisk


----------



## StalkerZero

I don't really mind the price tag on Wraiths as much as Destroyers since they are so limited in the amount you can field.

Definitely hoping to see them in the new codex with a plastic model and ability to take more than 9.

I would really love to see a teleportation device outside of a Monolith/Lord but doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Bindi Baji

MadCowCrazy said:


> If C'tan are removed from codex, would be C'tan models useful or will be gathering the dust on the shelf?
Click to expand...

C'tan models will most definately still be usable


----------



## Vhalyar

Serpion5 said:


> The necrons won Damnos. That world remains firmly in their hands.


The book is only fleshing out part of a battle that has existed in the timeline for a while now. What happens after the book is that the Necrons kick ass and the Ultramarines retreat... but they blow up the planet on their way out and the Necrons are pretty much annihilated. See: Codex: Space Marines and the 5th Ed. Rulebook.

So all the foreshadowing at the end of the book serves nothing and most of the lords barely did anything of importance before being killed. And those who did, well, it's a far cry from the likes of Eldrad.

"Hey Necrons! You super duper named Lord is... this guy, who battled Sicarius for a few minutes and then got killed by his retinue. And he failed to kill Sicarius. Then his tomb world got destroyed."

Why include something like that? Might as well come up with an entirely new bunch of named characters that actually have a legacy and are still around to threaten the universe.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Will we see Necrons in Aug?

Well that's what ghost21 says



Ghost21 said:


> when?, aug
> 
> res orbs are overpowered normally there's a sc that has an even MORE POWERFUL ONE! (hope that clears things up)
> 
> the version i read had s&p ( for some )


----------



## StalkerZero

I know this may come off as pretty odd but I was hoping they'd come out around September/October to give me a little bit more time to save up. I blew too much on non-Necron army pieces in the beginning of the year that I was hoping to hold off on any major purchases until much later in the year.

Well, suppose I better start adding more money per week. I don't want to not have at least $750 saved up to order things.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I just bought 60 more warriors from ebay so I will now have around 120-150 warriors. Should be more than enough 
Only got a few Destroyers and that's about it.

I love the flayed ones but can't stand the metal models, hoping for plastic ones.


----------



## aboytervigon

August...... I want june!!!!!! or may!!!!! I love necrons can't wait for the update.


----------



## StalkerZero

MadCowCrazy said:


> I just bought 60 more warriors from ebay so I will now have around 120-150 warriors. Should be more than enough
> Only got a few Destroyers and that's about it.
> 
> I love the flayed ones but can't stand the metal models, hoping for plastic ones.


I'm waiting on a battleforce that'll put me at about 40 functional Warriors and 13 Destroyers. I have a handful of Flayed Ones but I too despise the metal model (picking out the detail is so hard on it and they're a pretty detailed model) that I'm hoping for plastic. 

I couldn't imagine having 120-150 Warriors. It takes me about two hours to fully paint one Warrior....

Now that I've thought about it though, money saved or not, bring on new rules as soon as possible.


----------



## Bindi Baji

MadCowCrazy said:


> Will we see Necrons in Aug?





StalkerZero said:


> I know this may come off as pretty odd but I was hoping they'd come out around September/October to give me a little bit more time to save up.


I'm hearing very close to games day if all goes according to plan


----------



## StalkerZero

I hope that everything goes off without a hitch. I'll just ask for nothing but cash for my birthday in June.

Damn shame that people of my age seldom get birthday presents from many other than their significant other, their children, and if you're very lucky their parents.


----------



## Serpion5

Vhalyar said:


> The book is only fleshing out part of a battle that has existed in the timeline for a while now. What happens after the book is that the Necrons kick ass and the Ultramarines retreat... but they blow up the planet on their way out and the Necrons are pretty much annihilated. See: Codex: Space Marines and the 5th Ed. Rulebook.
> 
> So all the foreshadowing at the end of the book serves nothing and most of the lords barely did anything of importance before being killed. And those who did, well, it's a far cry from the likes of Eldrad.
> 
> "Hey Necrons! You super duper named Lord is... this guy, who battled Sicarius for a few minutes and then got killed by his retinue. And he failed to kill Sicarius. Then his tomb world got destroyed."
> 
> Why include something like that? Might as well come up with an entirely new bunch of named characters that actually have a legacy and are still around to threaten the universe.


Erm, no, your fluff is still wrong. The necrons won Damnos. The UM all but fled. Nowhere in any of the three sources you cited does it say the UM made exterminatus. Have you even read this, or did you just glance at some of it and assume the rest? 



Bindi Baji said:


> I'm hearing very close to games day if all goes according to plan


That would be fantastic. It would be even better if I could make it to this Gamesday as well.


----------



## Morgankell

Hello this is my first post after the presentation one.
First I've to thank all the work that implies searching all this information.

I have to say that Necrons are my second army and I'm very exited with all of this rumours. The new sprue with the new rods will introduce an interesting concept to the army, if the rods makes diferent weapons profiles this will be interesting but I prefer a more fisical weapon sprue adition.

After seeing the summary in the first post, the part that says : Necron August release, will mean that will be one more room for another W40K codex?? 
That will mean that the "summer of flyers" expansion will not exists??

I hope that Sisters see the light in November, they have a lot of metal models and needs a huge update, someone said that he heared at the School league that Wayde Price that the nuns will be in 2011.

I hope that will happen!!


----------



## TheSpore

Morgankell said:


> Hello this is my first post after the presentation one.
> First I've to thank all the work that implies searching all this information.
> 
> I have to say that Necrons are my second army and I'm very exited with all of this rumours. The new sprue with the new rods will introduce an interesting concept to the army, if the rods makes diferent weapons profiles this will be interesting but I prefer a more fisical weapon sprue adition.
> 
> After seeing the summary in the first post, the part that says : Necron August release, will mean that will be one more room for another W40K codex??
> That will mean that the "summer of flyers" expansion will not exists??
> 
> I hope that Sisters see the light in November, they have a lot of metal models and needs a huge update, someone said that he heared at the School league that Wayde Price that the nuns will be in 2011.
> 
> I hope that will happen!!


Where is your source for this information and where did it come form.


----------



## Morgankell

Hi, well the colours of the rods from the first page on this threat and there:
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=298391&page=17 

It seems that Ghost21 has a lot of information about the new crons on warseer's threat, and for the School League here:

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/357235.page

I will take the two links with a lot of salt but it's interesting, no one is sure if will be a 40K expansion this year, there is an anounced Storm of Magic expansion for Fantasy for July. 

And I don't think that GW will release two expansions in two months.
July : Fantasy Storm of Magic 100%
August : Summer of Fliers (Called : Wartorn Skies?) 50%

If memory serves me well this wouldn't happened, GW released different expansions for his games, alterning every year with Fantasy and 40K. With this thinking on hand, it's not madness that a necron release this august would happen and the sisters on November


----------



## TheSpore

Morgankell said:


> Hi, well the colours of the rods from the first page on this threat and there:
> http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=298391&page=17
> 
> It seems that Ghost21 has a lot of information about the new crons on warseer's threat, and for the School League here:
> 
> http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/357235.page
> 
> I will take the two links with a lot of salt but it's interesting, no one is sure if will be a 40K expansion this year, there is an anounced Storm of Magic expansion for Fantasy for July.
> 
> And I don't think that GW will release two expansions in two months.
> July : Fantasy Storm of Magic 100%
> August : Summer of Fliers (Called : Wartorn Skies?) 50%
> 
> If memory serves me well this wouldn't happened.


Well i will investigate further into this


----------



## Morgankell

I forgot one thing, and is this link that Darnok in Warseer says that Nuns will hit back late this year, I don't know if Darnok is a good rumour monger, but there is his link anyway :

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5396847&postcount=12

See you!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Welcome to the forum.
There is a rumour that there will be a dark orange coloured rod sprue in the warriors box, if this means a different weapons profile or just for flavour hasn't been revealed yet.
There are many different coloured rods out there you can buy right now but they all basically come in the same 4 colours; Green, Yellow, Blue and Red. I have looked everywhere for other colours but these seems to be the only colours for fluorescent coloured rods. Plastruct sells some but I dont know of a single EU distributor with a webshop that sells them. Had to order mine from the US, cost me 15$ for the products I wanted but was slapped with a 45$ shipping cost I couldn't even cancel my order. They basically didn't tell me the shipping cost until after they posted and charged me for it.

As for summer of fliers/Wartorn Skies it's up in the air right now. Will we see a release or will the models get distributed when dexes receive their updates?
It is said that there is something more to come in July together with the Fantasy expansion, maybe they will throw in the fliers there? In either case, if Necrons are in August that would leave enough time for another dex release this year but it all depends on how they do the fliers release and when.

Another problem is the rumoured Tyranids release with the Tervigon, Harpy, YGenestealers and the rest. That also has to fit in somewhere.


----------



## mcmuffin

just a small update here from Ghost21 on warseer, who says that warscythe, at least in the pre-print dex, will remain the same. this is the best rumour i have heard so far in the necron rumours. Slow and purposeful also seems to be a very likely USR for necrons, however not all units will have it. i have a feeling that Immortals will just be relentless.


----------



## StalkerZero

Could be interesting to see a warscthe packing Lord with a retinue of better-than-they-are-now Pariahs rolling around the field (or teleporting maybe).

Wraiths not getting a model intrigues me.

I definitely hope that after Destroyer spam has been one of the only viable builds for a long while that we can all go out and buy a bunch of Flayed Ones and go nuts with them.


----------



## Bindi Baji

StalkerZero said:


> Wraiths not getting a model intrigues me.


2nd/3rd wave should sort that out


----------



## Morgankell

Hi MadCow, Thanks for the explanation about the rods. At this point I prefer that the colours would be the marks of the C'tan that they serve. It will be more awesome to see the warriors carrying a huge weapon in my opinion, time will tell.

Yeah, I forgot the rumoured Tyranid 2ond wave. I don't know where to fit it in the scale time and about the Summer of Flyers I think that will be new models with the rules implemented in the WD like the NightSpinner to see the light to a future codex. Well, with GW ho knows... Like I said I don't remember that GW has released before two expansions for diferent games in the same year, but I could be wrong by the way!

Ow, the WarScythe remains the same?? I'm glad to know that if its true! Good news for me. And It seems that Ghost21 has a good source of information. When is going to be the new mail with the next coming article?? May?

If it's for help the Games Day in Spain is the 3 of July, may be will be there some information...


----------



## Necron Warrior

I have just started a necron army and have warriors on the way!!!Have i picked a bad time to start this army? I am pretty new to 40k!!!


----------



## TheSpore

it sounds more lately that you picked just the right time to play necrons


----------



## StalkerZero

Necron Warrior said:


> I have just started a necron army and have warriors on the way!!!Have i picked a bad time to start this army? I am pretty new to 40k!!!


Yes and no.

New Necrons are on their way pretty soon (maybe as soon as 3-6 months) with a lot of promise of new models because a good portion of our army is still metal. 

So, it's a good time to be very interested in Necrons. A great time actually.

But, if I were you I may hold off slightly on expanding too far. There's no way I'd rush out now and purchase 2000 points of Necrons. But I'd definitely think Warriors and a few Monoliths are a solid pick up.


----------



## Necron Warrior

Yeah. my plan is this 2 squads of warriors, 3 destroyers, destroyer lord, necron lord with resurrection orb and a monolith. I think that should be ok for now, i think.


----------



## MidnightSun

I don't like the notion of other rod colours: the sickly green is what's been in the background for ages and it just fits. The green crystals (Both in terrain and on a Monolith) wouldn't look right if they were red or orange. And the Silent King will make Blood Angels available as allies .

Midnight


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Personally I'm going to use different coloured rods to differentiate between squads. 

I've seen a really good looking Necron army using red rods and red armour glow and red eyes. Looked really cool but couldn't find a link to it. Only found this on youtube, doesn't look as cool but still.


----------



## Morgankell

These red rods fits good. Makes an evil look to the warrior's weapons. But I don't know...I prefer the green ones, looks more like ghostly. Using diferent colour rods to differentiate squats is a good idea. May be I gonna steal your idea.... :wink:
I'm still thinking that if is true that the warrior box comes with aditional colours, this "sprue" doesn't gonna change the rules. If GW wants to improve the squat options, they will choose for a "representative" equipment one


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some rumours from Dakka
Source


bob_from_marketing said:


> Warriors, now come with a squad leader 'Prime' - eh , like a sergeant, PW (think staff of light - but A2), stat line now looks like a Boy... a 3+ boy... 80 squad 10.
> Gauss. Same rules but counts as AP1 on a 6 - only on vehicle.
> Phase out: will now be once a unit is reduced to 25% of its initital numbers, it phases out
> WBB: basically a 4+ fnp, Str 8 wont auto kill, str 9+ does. ap1 does, ap2, 3 no effect
> Flayed are troops, 2a, reduce ld to 5! also DS into cover
> Wraiths, cost 4 pts more, have pw
> 
> many weapons have Nec at the start, guess who wrote the dex.
> 
> 1 New vehicles, Pylon. Pylon is a AV12 turrnet which can pile plate or move 'Necrons' next to it
> 
> mon is now LR price, but better...
> Destroyers now pick as a group to fire S6AP4H3 or S9AP2H1
> 
> Tomb spiders have 4 variants, 40pt base. 1variant is basically a tervi but only produces base scarabs
> 
> army is very very mobile, but not is a get in a box and move way.


----------



## aboytervigon

Again just what I wanted.
:goodpost:


----------



## ashikenshin

pretty cool "playtest"


----------



## StalkerZero

Sounds incredible.

Definitely hope this has more than a bit of truth behind it.

I am definitely hoping to be able to build an entire list without the use of Destroyers due to the fact that they're all I field now. 

Would be great if the Pylon + improved Flayed Ones + improved Wraiths + Flayed HQ would make for a very mobile, deadly CC army.

I figure since I'm bored I'll post my opinions in detai:
Warriors - Lowering the cost and stats a bit seems to make sense. Necrons have been an elite type army for 8 years but their strategy seems to be based around numbers. Definitely makes sense to NOT give them relentless or something akin to it if they are dropping to that cheap.

Gauss - so no more using Warriors to stop Land Raiders. Not a bad change. I can definitely see how it would need a huge change to allow large scale changes to the codex.

Phase out - very fair. I love that it's sticking around in some form.

WBB - If it had to be changed I couldn't has asked for anything better. No mention of requiring a similar Necron unit within 6" is interesting and bodes well.

Flayed - conflicts with our rumors about a Flayed One HQ unlocking (which would be what I put my bets on as that is the style of newer codexes). Leadership 5 is insanely buffed. An option for a squad leader with a power weapon would make these perfect. Or a big drop in point costs to enable mass attacks like Boyz.

Wraiths - If they keep the 3++ with power weapons they will definitely be one of the better options in the new codex. Especially for the rumored point cost.

many weapons have Nec at the start, guess who wrote the dex - This one makes me worry about the validity of these rumors. Gauss is the Necron prefix. 

Pylon - Exactly what I wanted most in the codex.

Monolith - How do you make a Monolith better? Again, raises suspicions for me.

Destroyers - great change for Destroyers.

Tomb spiders - Hope I can continue to avoid using them. The Tervigon-like ability sounds good but I'm not as impressed as the other units.


----------



## Vhalyar

ghost21 seems incredulous about that last round of rumors.
Considering he's got a thumbs up from Harry, I'm going to agree and assume these are fake.


----------



## StalkerZero

Vhalyar said:


> ghost21 seems incredulous about that last round of rumors.
> Considering he's got a thumbs up from Harry, I'm going to agree and assume these are fake.


It does read pretty much as a "too good to be 100% true" list.


----------



## TheSpore

its seems a lil wishlisting honestly


----------



## mcmuffin

necrons cannot end up with the same stats as a boy. that means they will be BS 2 and Ld 7? i kind of doubt it. i trust ghost 21 more than i trust these rumours, and they seem very flimsy and look like a lot of speculative guesswork


----------



## StalkerZero

mcmuffin said:


> necrons cannot end up with the same stats as a boy. that means they will be BS 2 and Ld 7? i kind of doubt it. i trust ghost 21 more than i trust these rumours, and they seem very flimsy and look like a lot of speculative guesswork


I could see it going something along the stats of an Ork Boy with the BS/WS swapped though.

I got caught up in the excitement of seeing new rumors for a minute and really considered them. But definitely think it's false now.


----------



## Morgankell

I think that last round of rumours are false. I belive more in Harry and Ghost21.
Warriors with the stats of a Boy?? No way, Necrons are an elite army not a horde one. A sargeant and nine warriors for 80 points? How cost a single warrior? 8? I recall that in the actual codex costs 18 for one basic 'Cron.
Don't remember where I readed it, but Harry stated that Warriors will return like one of the most hard troops in 40K...

I pass.


----------



## mcmuffin

well, ghost has given these rumours the thumbs down, and i tend to believe her more than some random aussie dude ( not that i have anything against aussies). there are some scraps of truth in there, but honestly, i came up with similar rules on my own a few months ago, proving that even matt ward could come up with something better.


----------



## StalkerZero

Morgankell said:


> I think that last round of rumours are false. I belive more in Harry and Ghost21.
> Warriors with the stats of a Boy?? No way, Necrons are an elite army not a horde one. A sargeant and nine warriors for 80 points? How cost a single warrior? 8? I recall that in the actual codex costs 18 for one basic 'Cron.
> Don't remember where I readed it, but Harry stated that Warriors will return like one of the most hard troops in 40K...
> 
> I pass.


It's a tough call. Really Necrons in the lore aren't described as an elite army or a horde army. They're an army that attacks with massive numbers of troops who are hard as shit to kill and are very killy.

It's the codex points cost that lead us to believe they are an elite army.

Personally I think making Warriors more horde-esque fits more in line with the game lore than making them extreme elites.


----------



## Morgankell

You're right Stalker I was blinded for the boy stats idea, but all that special rules (Gauuss, WBB) and a save of 3+ for 8 points? I doubt in this point.

But I don't think that GW would nerf the stats of the warriors in that way, one point in one place ok, but not almost everywhere.

I'm beginning to think that only we have to wait for rumours posted by Harry, Ghost21 and some other good rumour monger. There's a lot of "new" stuff out there in a short time.


----------



## aboytervigon

Necrons will never go lower than 16 points they are a marine with FNP basicly for 2 more points. Chaos players pay 23 points for what we got and we got gauss to boot.


----------



## StalkerZero

aboytervigon said:


> Necrons will never go lower than 16 points they are a marine with FNP basicly for 2 more points. Chaos players pay 23 points for what we got and we got gauss to boot.


As radical as it sounds their stats can change.

Edit: You can't compare points with the older books really. It's a bad starting point. Look at how much better than a standard marine a Grey Knight is for just a few points more. If there is anything to compare with it's the GK and DE books.


----------



## Vhalyar

aboytervigon said:


> Necrons will never go lower than 16 points they are a marine with FNP basicly for 2 more points. Chaos players pay 23 points for what we got and we got gauss to boot.


And they don't have the drawback of Phase Out, but Necrons do.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

aboytervigon said:


> Necrons will never go lower than 16 points they are a marine with FNP basicly for 2 more points. Chaos players pay 23 points for what we got and we got gauss to boot.


Yet for 4 more points a GK gets a stormbolter, psychic powers, force weapons, psyk-out grenades, can deep strike, preferred enemy daemons, the aegis.
You telling me all that is worth no more than 4 points?
Heck my sisters have to pay 10pt for a basic power weapon, 8pt for just a storm bolter. I'd gladly pay 15pt per sister if they got stormbolters and powerweapons, frag, krak and their acts of faith.

I wouldn't be surprised if they were just 12pt or some such because compared to what the GKs got for 4 pts warriors phasing out could reduce their points cost by 2-4pt.
Then again Necron players probably have loads of warriors so they wont sell that many boxes so they might just make them worthless just to sell some new kit that comes out.


----------



## Vhalyar

MadCowCrazy said:


> Then again Necron players probably have loads of warriors so they wont sell that many boxes so they might just make them worthless just to sell some new kit that comes out.


Or add a new weapon sprue and make these superior to the ubiquitous Gauss gun. Suddenly your hundred warriors need a hundred new weapon arms. Shades of Tyranids.


----------



## ashikenshin

and we will have to camp sites like bits and kits


----------



## Winterous

Vhalyar said:


> Or add a new weapon sprue and make these superior to the ubiquitous Gauss gun. Suddenly your hundred warriors need a hundred new weapon arms. Shades of Tyranids.


To be fair that was ENTIRELY the fault of people who took Spinegaunts, a far worse gun for a slight point decrease, I never thought it worth it.

However, they could have at least made them worth taking in the new codex, I mean really, why are they MORE expensive than a Fleshborer? At least make them 2 shots!


----------



## Morgankell

Well, another post from bob_from_marketing on DakkaDakka
_
"morning, sorry about bad typo's, i do need to be quick on this. 
typos happen, its 18 not 8. but includes 'Prime' 

they shoot a lot better than ork boys, and 1 in 36 a LR. 
(well, 1*squad*=if(rapid)2,1)/72)) 

TS is 40 base.. come on its clear. 


more soon."_

The source ; http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/60/362772.page#top

18 points the Warrior, it's seems that was mistake. Now, this cost doesn't explain the attribute reducction. A Boy with BS 4?? It seems not likely.
The Gauss and WBB rules have to be very good for this cost assuming that the boy's attributes are right.
80 points with nine warriors and a Prime?? What's the maximum cost of the unit assuming that 20 is the maximum without "new" upgrades, 260 points? 100 points less...
Well...
And regarding Bob it seems that he was to be quick writing on DakkaDakka, leaking information about the codex or the playtest?

Salt??


----------



## bitsandkits

ashikenshin said:


> and we will have to camp sites like bits and kits


who you calling camp? what my limp wrist and devotion to musical theater do at the weekends is no ones business :biggrin:


----------



## mcmuffin

i still doubt the validity of the DakkaDakka poster, but here is what he states the statline for the crons will be

Warriors: WS2, BS4, S3, T4, W1, I2, A1, Ld 10, 3+ = 18pts 
Flayed Ones: WS4, BS0, S4, T4, W1, I4, A2, Ld 10, 3+ = 15 pts 

that looks fine to me, and he also stated that units destroyed by sweeping advance can re-enter play through the monolith or pylon

my mouth is so dry from the amount of salt i am taking with this, but make of it what you will.


----------



## StalkerZero

Well, I suppose those stats work.

I think it would definitely take the FNP version he posted to make that Warrior worth it (the Flayed Ones aren't bad as they are written there - maybe a point or two high without his changed FNP).

The sweeping advance change sounds a bit fishy to me. I mean, that's really pretty powerful.


----------



## Karnax

Is it worth getting a battleforce for my birthday (June) or should I wait, as the new battleforce might be terrible compared to this one (if they do a new one).


----------



## StalkerZero

Karnax said:


> Is it worth getting a battleforce for my birthday (June) or should I wait, as the new battleforce might be terrible compared to this one (if they do a new one).


I haven't been around long but just looking at the recent armies they haven't gotten battleforces quickly.

Sounds like Warriors aren't changing a ton so having them already sounds pretty safe.

Destroyers are getting new models sounds like but the battleforce is only three.

Scarabs are and will always be Scarabs.

I'd say a battleforce is a pretty safe buy.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Seeing its Mat Ward that writes the codex I predict a HQ called Necrofiston that aint an IC but have insanely high stats for his model type...

sorry :blush:


----------



## StalkerZero

MaidenManiac said:


> Seeing its Mat Ward that writes the codex I predict a HQ called Necrofiston that aint an IC but have insanely high stats for his model type...
> 
> sorry :blush:


You mean C'tan are in????

Oh wait, they are independent characters.....they're just _above all others_.


----------



## Bindi Baji

mcmuffin said:


> my mouth is so dry from the amount of salt i am taking with this, but make of it what you will.


I'd recommend reading some of these rumours whilst in salt plains, 
it would save the inevitable time it would otherwise take searching for enough salt


----------



## mcmuffin

well, i was right in my suspicions, bobs rumours are horseshit, so back to the more reliable rumours...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

First wave of Necrons will apparently be :



ghost21 said:


> immortals, tomb spiders, destroyers (parts are new), necromancer , repackaged warriors


In regards to the new Warrior box. Said to be just 10models now with extra coloured rods.


ghost21 said:


> ive not seen the " upgrade sprue " ive said this a few times i keep hearing it but no i havent seen it , i know that they will have the coloured rods and have less to a box


----------



## aboytervigon

What is the necromancer suppose to do again?


----------



## micgao

Does that mean I should buy a few box of warriors while they come with more and with Scarabs?

And talking about Scarabs, is there any words about them?


----------



## mcmuffin

It seems guaranteed now that necrons will take the august to october window, with them being the main army on show at Games Day uk, similar to the way DE were at last year's Games day 
some sort of jump infantry unit has also been heavily rumoured, however i would put my money on a unit that can teleport ( similar to warp spiders) if such a unit were to materialise. however, no first wave appearance will be made by this rumoured unit, which leads me to believe that they are unfounded. Unfortunately, wraiths and flayed ones will not see new models in the fist wave, which is disappointing, because, even though the wraith models are nice, they are expensive, and plastic is so much easier to work with. Flayed ones are the major disappointment for me, because, with their rumoured new ungodly abilities, i would have liked some new models to grace the tabletop.
there is no news on scarabs except for a tomb spider build that creates scarab swarms. oh, and there was a rumour that they may become a troops choice, although i dont know how accurate that is.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

micgao said:


> Does that mean I should buy a few box of warriors while they come with more and with Scarabs?
> 
> And talking about Scarabs, is there any words about them?


It all depends really, you can get warriors dirt cheap from ebay. My 120+ warriors I got for more than 50% off RRP, all on sprue and unbuilt.
The built Necrons I have I also got from ebay and there were even cheaper.

The only thing I've seen on ebay that has been really expansive are the monoliths, I could have bought one for 99pence the other day but didn't receive an email from the seller before the auction ended and I didn't want to get boned on shipping.


My suggestion? Buy 40 warriors from ebay and built/paint them, then if there is something special about the new edition you can either buy more from ebay or got the new kits.


----------



## Vhalyar

An update to Tabitha's rumors, concerning the new "jump infantry" in the FA slot:



Tabitha said:


> To be honest I don't play necrons, and I think the jump like infantry guys are...um plastic wraiths. Actually pretty sure of it. My mistake.





Tabitha said:


> I was just wrong.
> 
> Its plastic wraiths.


So plastic wraiths, five to a box. 18" charge range. Fuck yeah! I love wraiths and this is looking very nice for them.


----------



## mcmuffin

if those rumours of wraiths are true, i will be buying 3 boxes of them. 18" charge? is this just the charge range or does that include movement and running? but with 5 power weapon attacks on the charge, at S6 and I6 and a 3+ invul, i can see them being one of the dominant CC units in the game, blowing TH/SS termies out of the water.


----------



## StalkerZero

If that first wave information turns out right looks like I'll need to start stocking up on some metal models or conversion boxes of Warriors.


----------



## Vhalyar

More from ghost:


ghost21 said:


> as warseer is dead first ill say hello , second i do have it on authority necrons are way before haloween thats when ogres are pegged in


Meshes well with what BB said, so we can probably rule off October as the release month.
If it's August then we'll see the Incoming! article in a few short weeks.


----------



## JeremyKyle

Vhalyar said:


> More from ghost:
> 
> Meshes well with what BB said, so we can probably rule off October as the release month.
> If it's August then we'll see the Incoming! article in a few short weeks.


This is awesome news, can't wait to see how well necrons turn out.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

My guess would be first week of may or some such. I still think they might have something in store for the other half of July. If I had to place the summer of fliers expansion anywhere it would be there or at the end of June tied in with the DE fliers release.


----------



## Vhalyar

I don't see the flyer deal happening before August at the earliest. The other expansions were hyped quite a bit and so far we've had zilch of that. There's the Murderous Skies DE wave, but it really doesn't look like it's tied to the flyers.

My guess is, if the flyer expansion is even happening anymore, that it and the Necrons will be in August and September, though who knows which will come first.


----------



## Vhalyar

Small update, someone's noticed an interesting fact about the Citadel Hall of Minatures over at Dakka.

To sum it up, the Imperial Guard, Necron, Sisters of Battle and Tyranid armies are either missing or have very few models on display. This means that they are being used, usually for photography and battle reports. It further cements that Necrons & SoB are the next two codices.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I believe someone also said that you could read in that WD that a few armies are being refurbished until May or some such.
Not sure why they would remove the Sisters, if there are new models wouldn't they paint those up and then replace the old ones after release? Why remove the sisters now? Upcoming battle report vs Necrons perhaps? or maybe in any of the combinations speculated about over at Dakka.


----------



## ashikenshin

well, if they are doing a battle report for necrons vs sob then releasing necrons afterwards, it would make sense to use the old sob models. Since they don't want to show the new sob until later this year. If that makes sense.


----------



## Vhalyar

Hard to say why exactly they've been removed, but it's not like the entire ranges will be replaced with new kits, so they'll need to showcase some of the older models anyway.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Well for Sisters I'd say the ENTIRE range is getting replaced  Heck even the Immolator might get an update if they aren't too lazy, or at the least repackaged with a side sponson sprue from the baal or something.


----------



## TheSpore

I just wanna see plastics in there range. The metal minis although didnt look bad left you with some many limited choices for posing them that you have to do major conversion work just to make a unique army and the exo may look good but those metal bitz just suck assembeling


----------



## jondoe297

I apologise if this has already been mentioned, rushing before work etc. Read in to it what you will but my local club/store (independent) proclaimed last night he can no longer order any of the necron range?? This kinda makes no sense unless they are redoing most of the range! probably nothing unusual but thought I'd sling it up here!


----------



## effigy22

jondoe297 said:


> I apologise if this has already been mentioned, rushing before work etc. Read in to it what you will but my local club/store (independent) proclaimed last night he can no longer order any of the necron range?? This kinda makes no sense unless they are redoing most of the range! probably nothing unusual but thought I'd sling it up here!


Didnt you hear? They are killing off the Necrons... :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

effigy22 said:


> Didnt you hear? They are killing off the Necrons... :laugh:


Yeah, they're all returning to their tombs, awaiting cheaper price on tin. :security:


----------



## TheSpore

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yeah, they're all returning to their tombs, awaiting cheaper price on tin. :security:


Pretty much they said they don't wanna be made of stinkin resin


----------



## Winterous

My store (non-GW) can't order any metal models any more, so it's possible they're either changing something (making them internet-buy only), or making them all resin.


----------



## TheSpore

I read ealier from that faciet 121 site that many of the metals are being put back in stock


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I read on another site that this was only in the US and that it was all the spare stock from the UK.


----------



## Vhalyar

Bringing you today's dose of rumors!

Tabitha, replying to someone who mentioned the Warriors + new sprue & rods being part of wave 1:



Tabitha said:


> Kurgash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarey Nerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Necron warriors will not likely be first wave.
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying the Troop choice for Necrons, their iconic unit, won't be in the first wave? Ok...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new box with all the gubbins yes. The old box with the standard 12 and 3 scarabs, I can see them trying to sell out all the old stuff before ushering in the new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> This.
Click to expand...

So, from the rumors we have, the waves for plastic models would look like this...
Wave 1: Immortals, Tomb Spyders, Destroyers (+Heavy Destroyers) and the giant MC.
Wave 2: Wraiths, Warriors + new sprue & rods, whatever else.


----------



## mcmuffin

Wave 2 will have Wraiths, Pariahs, Warriors and Flayed ones.


----------



## Bindi Baji

mcmuffin said:


> Wave 2 will have Wraiths, Pariahs, Warriors and Flayed ones.


one of those is very definately going to be in the first wave


----------



## mcmuffin

Bindi Baji said:


> one of those is very definately going to be in the first wave


Flayed ones then? Its between them and warriors, isn't it?


----------



## aboytervigon

Since flayed ones are metal and expensive to field an army of Id say there going first wave.


----------



## ashikenshin

I would rather have wraiths come in the first wave, something to play in assault like the rest of the big boys. or flayed ones too


----------



## Vhalyar

mcmuffin said:


> Flayed ones then? Its between them and warriors, isn't it?


Tabitha mentioned Wraiths as a second wave, she just mentioned Warriors as a second wave too, so it's either Pariahs or Flayed Ones. Since FO could become Troops through a SC, I'm guessing it's them. Neat, though I hope they'll be more interesting visually.


----------



## aboytervigon

CC Necrons what ive always wanted.

Bindi when can we start seeing rule leaks and things?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Updated the Predictions section based on the latest rumours.

Predictions Section

1 Year Prognosis
2011
May : Tomb Kings 100%
June : Dark Eldar 2nd Wave 100%
July : Fantasy Storm of Magic 100%
August : Necrons
September : Ogre Kingdoms
October : Sisters of Battle?
November : Knights of Bretonnia
December : Nothing as usual

Summer of Fliers (Wartorn Skies?), Tyranid Wave 2, plastic Pathfinders and Vespids are rumoured release candidates for 2011, but where?
Bindi Baji: Necron September release/"Before October"
ghost21: Necron August release
ghost21: I do have it on authority necrons are way before haloween thats when ogres are pegged in 
Warmongergameday: Q4 Bretonnian Knights Link


----------



## Vhalyar

One thing you could add... there's a GK wave (Inquisition-focused) supposed to come out this year, before autumn. Since you included Tyranid wave 2, you could add that one to the prognosis since they're both from Stickmonkey.


----------



## aboytervigon

Im so excited playable necrons!!!!!!!

Also Madcowcrazy halloween is in October not September.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I know, Halloween is on the 31st of October if I'm not mistaken but as far as I know GW has never done 2 40k releases 2 months in a row. It's getting harder and harder to fit things in.

If we have Tyranids 2nd wave, Summer of Fliers, plastic tau and GK 2nd wave this year there is just not enough months left. Only way it would be possible to see all this year is if there were no more 40k codicies released this year.

If we had another Fantasy release in August and Necrons in September then OK could fit into October, then again they could just as well be in November as that's close to Halloween as well.

Hmm, there has to be a LotR release in there somewhere, if not this doesn't really make sense. But we have had 0 rumours about LotR releases this year afaik.


----------



## Vhalyar

More interesting tidbits.



Tabitha said:


> Necrons (and sisters) will be like DE in terms of kits. Eldar and Tau are more like BA / wolves in terms of new stuff and BT, well they are getting some nice love too in an entirely different light.
> 
> But I think Necron players will not find themselves waiting forever to get most of the cool toys from their codex, and will be pleasantly surprised with some of the new stuff. There are some cool things now one has mentioned yet too.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some interesting rumours 
Does this mean the Summer of Fliers release?


ghost21 said:


> in September you get the "mystery box" ooooooooooo


Predictions Section

1 Year Prognosis
2011
May : Tomb Kings 100%
June : Dark Eldar 2nd Wave 100%
July : Fantasy Storm of Magic 100%
August : Necrons
September : Mystery Box (Summer of Fliers? aka Wartorn Skies?)
October : Ogre Kingdoms
November : Sisters of Battle?
December : Nothing as usual

Summer of Fliers (Wartorn Skies?), Tyranid Wave 2, plastic Pathfinders and Vespids are rumoured release candidates for 2011, but where?
10/04/2011 - Bindi Baji: Necron September release/"Before October"
18/04/2011 - ghost21: Necron August release
ghost21: I do have it on authority necrons are way before haloween thats when ogres are pegged in 
26/04/2011 - Warmongergameday: Q4 Bretonnian Knights Link
28/04/2011 - ghost21: in September you get the "mystery box" ooooooooooo


----------



## Vhalyar

Apparently it's not that, but I'm sure you've already seen his reply since you posted.


ghost21 said:


> nope its not that its an actual boxed game ala space hulk


Wasn't someone recently talking about BFG being given the Space Hulk treatment?


----------



## ashikenshin

BFG getting the space hulk treatment would be very hurtful to my wallet


----------



## Bindi Baji

mcmuffin said:


> Flayed ones then? Its between them and warriors, isn't it?


it's not warriors



aboytervigon said:


> Bindi when can we start seeing rule leaks and things?


it varies between each release, 
others will probably have a better idea then me in regards to this



Vhalyar said:


> Wasn't someone recently talking about BFG being given the Space Hulk treatment?


I haven't heard a thing about BFG being redone but after the success of space hulk it's possible (I'd rather blood bowl or manowar personally)


----------



## aboytervigon

Woo flayed one army!!!!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

aboytervigon said:


> Woo flayed one army!!!!


This is what I'm hoping for


----------



## mcmuffin

Bye bye bank account then, 30€ per week for 3 months will get me all the crons i need when they are released.


----------



## HereticHammer01

Having scoured the internet for rumours there does seem to be some substantial stuff on necrons now, especially with the removal of models from stores. I think they do pull IIRC armies from independent stockists a considerable time before, not sure if this was the case with grey knights? I'm waiting for the Incoming! article.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I'm expecting us to see it in the first or second week of May, if it isn't the first week that might be for summer of fliers or LotR.


----------



## mcmuffin

Ghost 21 on DakkaDakka has just pretty much confirmed that necrons will be receiving a flyer, similar to the Sky Chariot that was mentioned in FoD. If this comes true, my god will i buy one. But it could also be a flying throne, which i think would be easily as awesome http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/1260/350475.page.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

You mean this?



ghost21 said:


> Scarey Nerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOO OOO OOO Just remembered something!
> 
> If this Summer of Fliers thing goes ahead, Fall of Damnos gave a hint as to what the Necron flier would be!
> 
> 
> 
> The Undying tells Ankh to bring him his *Sky Chariot*, before Ankh tells him that it is long since turned to dust.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I got way too excited about that...
> 
> 
> 
> id stay excited if i were you
Click to expand...


----------



## Vhalyar

Blood of Kittens is throwing his lot in the Necrons Are Next camp:



> With true consciousness and a new hunger to make flesh immortal, the Star-Gods will once again devour worlds. The countdown begins for the true end of Imperium of Man...
> 
> From Dead Worlds they are getting ready to rise…


Very much looking forward to their rumors, if it's on the same level of content as the GK ones!


----------



## Bindi Baji

Vhalyar said:


> Blood of Kittens is throwing his lot in the Necrons Are Next camp:


Every single blood of kittens rumour so far (without exception) has been almost a word for word copy of other peoples rumours dressed up as their own, 
at least other places admit this


----------



## Kettu

Just saw this by Big Red at Bell of Lost Souls.
Who in turn took it from Yakface from DakkaDakka.

To repeat it:


> 1) No surprise here, but Necrons are still essentially Tomb Kings in space fluff wise. A shift in fluff is now that all of the higher up necrons are intelligent while the lower level ones are still basically automatons. I guess that's roughly the same as it used to be, but apparently there is more emphasis in the sentience of the higher Necrons now (hence the named Lords).
> 
> 
> 2) C'Tan are still in the codex...sort of. They have been moved to the Elites section and are now a single unit choice, but with variable upgrade powers you can take.
> 
> 
> 3) We'll be Back is no longer called that and it is NOT Feel No Pain. Basically it is a 5+ bonus save similar to Feel No Pain, but doesn't get cancelled out by double strength, AP1/2, etc. In addition, this save is made at the END of the phase after morale tests are taken. If the unit is wiped out or is falling back at the end of the phase, then the save cannot be used. So as an opponent, if you manage to wipe the unit out or make them fall back, then you prevent any Necrons from getting back up...unless the unit has something called the 'ever-living' rule, in which case it gets to attempt this save even if the unit is wiped out.
> 
> 
> 4) Gauss Weaponry does NOT have rending. It retains the 'auto-glance' on a penetration roll of a '6' rule, but apparently otherwise has lost the 'auto-wound' on a roll of a '6' regardless of Toughness that it used to have. The Gauss Cannon is now apparently Assault 2 & AP3 (I'm assuming the Strength is still 6). The Gaus Flux Arc on the Monolith no longer automatically hits every unit within range, instead each one fires separately and can hit four different targets.
> 
> 
> 5) Phase out is gone.
> 
> 
> 6) Destroyers now count as jump infantry and there is a new Fast Attack Jetbike unit called Tomb Blades.
> 
> 
> 7) Immortals are now a Troops choice. Pariahs are gone. Flayed Ones are Elites.
> 
> 
> 8) There are indeed 6 named characters (although I have no more info on them). There is also a Necron Overlord and a bodyguard unit called Crypteks. Crypteks can be split off before the game to lead units of Necrons, very similar to Wolf Guard in the Space Wolves codex. Crypteks can take a bunch of different technology upgrades, so there is kind of a way now to have personalized squad leaders in a Necron army.
> 
> 
> 9) They army is much more mobile now in general. They have several units of jump troops, and 2 new transport vehicles. 1 transport can carry 15 necrons while another can carry 10. Jump pack units count as 2 models and jetbikes count as 5. The one that holds 10 is able to recover casualties to a unit (although can't take it beyond its starting strength). Necron vehicles besides the monolith are open-topped skimmers. However they have something called 'Quantum shielding' which gives their front & side armor +2 until the vehicle takes its first glance/pen, at which point it loses the shielding. One of these two transports (not sure which one) is apparently a personal transport for the Lord (and his retinue).
> 
> 
> 10) There are six new vehicles in the codex (including the two transports mentioned above). Two of which seem to be based around this old Jes Goodwin design: http://storage.canalblog.com/29/28/731795/53057637.jpg
> 
> 
> 11) In general Necrons have a lot more long ranged fire support. There is also a new weapon type called Tesla weapons. These weapons, on a roll of '6' to hit automatically cause two more hits. The biggest version of the Tesla weapons has a chance of hitting all other units close to the target; both friend and foe. One of the new vehicles carries the doomsday cannon: 72" S9 AP1 Heavy 1 large blast. BS4.
> 
> 
> 12) In the Elites section there is a big new walker. It has a heat ray that that is either a melta or flamer depending on what you want to do. Any unit hit by this vehicle is marked (as in: laser targeted), which means that all other necrons count as being twin-linked for shooting at the marked enemy unit that turn.


----------



## r9a9g9e

if any of this is true...

1- sounds good 2 me

2- Why would the leader of your army, um, not be the leader of your army??

3- sounds like a epic fail at an attempt to mesh phase out with WBB

4- balancing the weapons, ok

5- (see #3)

6- will still be taking plenty of destroyers, as long as the other option is not an obviously better choice.

7- better be some plastic immortals; flayed ones in elites = no one taking them when u can field a lot of other things, or give them an assault vehicle/ heroic intervention; Parias are gone is sad times indeed, I would have liked to see them come into their own especially if they could get a transport. could have been devastating to portal them into the fight, and watch the TH SS terminators all die in one assault phase.

8- I do not care about a named lord anymore than i would about a named monolith. The Criptechs need to be the new Parias, one in every troop would be nice.

9- good, as much as everyone is going to tank based army, and high mobility, it is nice to have the option. I would like to see a warrior spawner.

10 drawling looks like a coffin. neet.

11- 6 causing more hits could be good, but if I hafe to choose between that and a doomsday anything... DOOMSDAY THING PLEASE! 

12- 2 giant walkers and a C'tan in the elite, and as much doomsday gun one can bring to the table! and of course as little troops as possible because their is no way they will ever live through an assault from anything with the WBB getting slathered with worthless.

kinda sounds like a C:SM ripoff to me. #3 has got me a little worried about the Dex. If any of this is to be believed.


----------



## aboytervigon

I call folly on all of that.


----------



## mcmuffin

Bigred said:


> Via DakkaDakka's Yakface
> 
> 1) No surprise here, but Necrons are still essentially Tomb Kings in space fluff wise. A shift in fluff is now that all of the higher up necrons are intelligent while the lower level ones are still basically automatons. I guess that's roughly the same as it used to be, but apparently there is more emphasis in the sentience of the higher Necrons now (hence the named Lords).
> 
> 
> 2) C'Tan are still in the codex...sort of. They have been moved to the Elites section and are now a single unit choice, but with variable upgrade powers you can take.this contradicts everything we have been told by reliable rumour mongers. i call bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) We'll be Back is no longer called that and it is NOT Feel No Pain. Basically it is a 5+ bonus save similar to Feel No Pain, but doesn't get cancelled out by double strength, AP1/2, etc. In addition, this save is made at the END of the phase after morale tests are taken. If the unit is wiped out or is falling back at the end of the phase, then the save cannot be used. So as an opponent, if you manage to wipe the unit out or make them fall back, then you prevent any Necrons from getting back up...unless the unit has something called the 'ever-living' rule, in which case it gets to attempt this save even if the unit is wiped out.
> this sounds believable, but if it is the case then I will be expecting a downgrade in cost
> 
> 4) Gauss Weaponry does NOT have rending. It retains the 'auto-glance' on a penetration roll of a '6' rule, but apparently otherwise has lost the 'auto-wound' on a roll of a '6' regardless of Toughness that it used to have. The Gauss Cannon is now apparently Assault 2 & AP3 (I'm assuming the Strength is still 6). The Gaus Flux Arc on the Monolith no longer automatically hits every unit within range, instead each one fires separately and can hit four different targets.
> hmm, i really dont buy this unless gauss counts as AP1 vs vehicles
> 
> 5) Phase out is gone.
> again, contradictiong all reliable rumours
> 
> 6) Destroyers now count as jump infantry and there is a new Fast Attack Jetbike unit called Tomb Blades.
> why why would they be jump infantry, that means they cant move and shoot? Tomb blades, further info needed to make a judgement
> 
> 7) Immortals are now a Troops choice. Pariahs are gone. Flayed Ones are Elites.
> if this is true, it makes no sense. Immortals are elite necrons, why would they be troops. I know for a fact that they won't remove pariahs
> 
> 8) There are indeed 6 named characters (although I have no more info on them). There is also a Necron Overlord and a bodyguard unit called Crypteks. Crypteks can be split off before the game to lead units of Necrons, very similar to Wolf Guard in the Space Wolves codex. Crypteks can take a bunch of different technology upgrades, so there is kind of a way now to have personalized squad leaders in a Necron army.nothing new there, this has been stated already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) They army is much more mobile now in general. They have several units of jump troops, and 2 new transport vehicles. 1 transport can carry 15 necrons while another can carry 10. Jump pack units count as 2 models and jetbikes count as 5. The one that holds 10 is able to recover casualties to a unit (although can't take it beyond its starting strength). Necron vehicles besides the monolith are open-topped skimmers. However they have something called 'Quantum shielding' which gives their front & side armor +2 until the vehicle takes its first glance/pen, at which point it loses the shielding. One of these two transports (not sure which one) is apparently a personal transport for the Lord (and his retinue).
> transports, in a necron army?, this makes no sense.
> 
> 10) There are six new vehicles in the codex (including the two transports mentioned above). Two of which seem to be based around this old Jes Goodwin design: http://storage.canalblog.com/29/28/731795/53057637.jpg
> six vehicles huh, i always thought necrons were shambling automatons with the monolith as a central power core.
> 
> 11) In general Necrons have a lot more long ranged fire support. There is also a new weapon type called Tesla weapons. These weapons, on a roll of '6' to hit automatically cause two more hits. The biggest version of the Tesla weapons has a chance of hitting all other units close to the target; both friend and foe. One of the new vehicles carries the doomsday cannon: 72" S9 AP1 Heavy 1 large blast. BS4.
> Now, i have heard tesla before, and it sounds very gimmicky. Wow, what a necronish name, a doomsday cannon. this is believable seeing as captain "nemesis doom bloodfist of death" is writing it
> 
> 12) In the Elites section there is a big new walker. It has a heat ray that that is either a melta or flamer depending on what you want to do. Any unit hit by this vehicle is marked (as in: laser targeted), which means that all other necrons count as being twin-linked for shooting at the marked enemy unit that turn.
> This sounds normal enough, and quite cool, but since i doubt the validity of these rumours, i wont get my hopes up




well, some interesting stuff there, but its not really that believable. I am going to wait for info from ghost21, tabitha and Bindi Baji.


----------



## Winterous

A lot of it is believable, but I will be PISSED if they remove Pariahs.


----------



## ANARCHY

2 day ago a WHHQ source told me Necrons will NOT be launched in August, most likely September.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

ANARCHY said:


> 2 day ago a WHHQ source told me Necrons will NOT be launched in August, most likely September.


All I ever heard about August was plastic Pathfinders and Vespid, I already assumed Nec's would be in sept.

Anyway, if Pariahs dissappear, I will be very angry.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

When was the last time GW squatted a unit in the game that has both a model and rules?


----------



## aboytervigon

Squats?Zoats?Chaos androids? 

All a long time ago.


----------



## Iron Angel

A lot of this sounds like bullshit. In the event its all true, they have taken Necrons and stripped them of everything that makes them unique and fun. Thats what you get when you give the Necron Codex to a Space Marines codex author...

Some things I take particular qualms with:
Transports. FUck transports. You morons can hide in your metal boxes all you like, I'll chase you down with destroyers and deepstrike a monolith right on top of your asses.

Changing WBB to a shitter FNP. This is absolute garbage, and its something all true necron fans are fighting with every ounce of willpower they have. The rumor that WBB was being replaced with FNP is certainly not new, and its something that is being universally rejected by necron players. Of course, GW is not notorious for listening to their userbase...

Removing pariahs. I doubt this one is true but goddamn, pariahs are essential to the fluff, even if they are currently useless. I just hope they make them useful again, like give them higher initiative and make them retinue, and give them Fleet or something. SOmething to make them less horrible for everything except turning powerfist termies into soup.

Vehicles. MCs or walkers I can see, but not an abundance of vehicles. Necrons are a footslogging army that gets around via teleportation, not the rank-and-file "Herp, my whole army is in transports derpa derpa derp" bullshit you see with every-fucking-thing else, like Tau packed into devilfish, Eldar crammed into Wave Serpents, Space Marines stuffed into Rhinos, Orks squeezed into trukks (THough admittedly this is usually just to get them into assault faster).

Gauss changes. Originally Gauss was supposed to scare the shit out of vehicles, because you could pop a land raider with a single long range shot from a warrior (A feat I accomplished once, much to my Ultramarines foe's horror and rage), but this new rule sounds like its going to take Gauss and make it about as intimidating as shooting soap bubbles. They might as well just offer super soakers as a weapons choice at that point, they'll probably have better AP and will be way more fun at picnics, especially considering I am paying EIGHTEEN GODDAMN POINTS FOR A SINGLE WARRIOR. Want to make gauss better? Make it like it was in fourth.

I know a few of these come off as ranting form someone stuck in fourth ed, but honestly, thats the last time Necrons were properly balanced, and it seems like the way people want to "balance" them is turn them into shitty versions of every other shitty "pack my whole fucking army into transports" garbage. Not that I hate transports- Blowing a devilfish apart and dropping a monolith squarely atop its contents never gets old. But its just not what Necrons do. Necrons get around by teleportation from a few select and extraordinarily expensive vehicles or wargear powers that grant them the abiloity to rape anything, any time, anywhere they like. Transports are beyond redundant considering the teleportation options available. Plus, I'll say it again, transports are not something Necrons do.

EDIT:
Well shit, all those rumors were from DakkaDakka, you can rest assured that none of them are based on any sort of information that can be relied upon. You can always count on DakkaDakka to talk out of their asses.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

MadCowCrazy said:


> When was the last time GW squatted a unit in the game that has both a model and rules?


They do it all the time with Special Characters. Red Terror, Aun'Shi, Anghkor Prok etc.

And hopefully soon Aun'Va, what the hell is he for anyway.


----------



## Bindi Baji

aboytervigon said:


> Chaos androids?


they only ever had rules in space crusade and space marine



pariahs squatted?, :rofl:

they may as well have said that monolith's will be replaced with tomb shrubberys


----------



## ashikenshin

Most of these rumors made me sad. The earlier rumors sounded like they were going to bring the awesome to necrons. Transports  flayed ones elites  destroyers being jump infantry 

/sigh


----------



## mcmuffin

> 1) No surprise here, but Necrons are still essentially Tomb Kings in space fluff wise. A shift in fluff is now that all of the higher up necrons are intelligent while the lower level ones are still basically automatons. I guess that's roughly the same as it used to be, but apparently there is more emphasis in the sentience of the higher Necrons now (hence the named Lords).
> 
> Yup thats nailed that one
> 
> 2) C'Tan are still in the codex...sort of. They have been moved to the Elites section and are now a single unit choice, but with variable upgrade powers you can take.
> 
> no honestly there not otherwise youll see khorne in the csm dex next
> 
> 
> wont coment on rules
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Destroyers now count as jump infantry and there is a new Fast Attack Jetbike unit called Tomb Blades.
> 
> 
> not unles they get a masive redsesign and as the sprues are done n dusted im
> not sure thats acurate
> 
> 
> 7) Immortals are now a Troops choice. Pariahs are gone. Flayed Ones are Elites.
> 
> only with a charecter
> 
> 8) There are indeed 6 named characters (although I have no more info on them). There is also a Necron Overlord and a bodyguard unit called Crypteks. Crypteks can be split off before the game to lead units of Necrons, very similar to Wolf Guard in the Space Wolves codex. Crypteks can take a bunch of different technology upgrades, so there is kind of a way now to have personalized squad leaders in a Necron army.
> 
> thats really odd that was called pariahs.... so im inclined to agree, there was quite a few charecters though
> 
> 10) There are six new vehicles in the codex (including the two transports mentioned above). Two of which seem to be based around this old Jes Goodwin design: http://storage.canalblog.com/29/28/731795/53057637.jpg
> 
> ....all ill say is sky chariot ... but transports.....not sure since they can teleport everywhere they need any, but nothing in ive read says they get so many
> 
> 
> 12) In the Elites section there is a big new walker. It has a heat ray that that is either a melta or flamer depending on what you want to do. Any unit hit by this vehicle is marked (as in: laser targeted), which means that all other necrons count as being twin-linked for shooting at the marked enemy unit that turn.
> 
> he was heavy support last time i saw it
> 
> 
> noyt trying to say your wrong or anything or come across a arogant, its just in the version i have seen


This is good news, fresh from Ghost21. This makes me much happier.


----------



## aboytervigon

Me too.

Limit


----------



## micgao

Today marks the beginning of the 1st week of may... My 6th sense tells me Huge Fleets of yet unknown robots that slept a few years too long are going to announce their arrival soon...


----------



## HereticHammer01

Yeah, lucky that ghost21 stepped in there. Seeing as much of this goes against what most other sources are saying, a lot of these are unlikely which is good since it definitely seems too C:SM to me. Can't see them ditching Pariahs.

I'm thinking, if indeed true, maybe the jump troops move with teleportation? Like the grey knights interceptor squads.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

More rumours from Yakface 



yakface said:


> Okay continuing on here with some nice stuff:
> 
> 
> 13) Necron Warriors have the same basic statline they had before _except_ they now have a 4+ save. Now before you go crazy, also note that their points cost is 12 points, which is a 1/3 price drop (down from 18 points). That means you get 1/3 more Warrior models in the army for the same amount of points...it also makes losing an entire unit due to sweeping advance, not nearly as painful.
> 
> I know a lot of cynical people will hate this and accuse GW from simply making the change to sell more Warrior models, and you could be right. But personally I was always hoping they were going to make Necron Warriors not quite as tough and dump the points cost on them, so you could really take a ton of them...given in my mind they are supposed to be more like a shambling horde of undead robots than some sort of small elite force of super-warriors (but that could just be me).
> 
> So this change alone totally changes the army from out of the 'MEQ' umbrella and makes their base statline unique in the game (which is good, IMHO).
> 
> 
> 14) Immortals have lost their T5 (down to T4), but keep their 3+ save. However, their points cost has dropped to 17 pts a model, which is an 11 point drop (more than 1/3 a drop from the previous cost of 28 pts)!
> 
> 
> 15) All units in the army benefit from the new WBB rule, _not_ just the units that were formerly classified as 'Necrons' in the current codex (even Scarabs!). So although you're only getting a 5+ save in many cases, you're still getting it on some of the more expensive stuff in the army as well (and there are some pricey new units to counterbalance the relatively cheap Warriors and Immortals). Also the vehicle that can add models back into the unit is also able to use this ability on any unit.
> 
> 
> 15) Rez Orb is still in the game and boosts the new WBB rule to a 4+ instead of a 5+, but only affects the unit it is in. I have a strong suspicion that this is an upgrade that Crypteks can take (I'll confirm if I find out), so I'd imagine you can get quite a few units in the game getting the 4+ bonus save if you want to pay the points to take them for your Crypteks and then split those Crypteks off to lead units.
> 
> 
> 16) Veil of Darkness is now definitely something Crypteks can take (so you can have a bunch of 'em in the army), but it no longer allows a unit to be pulled out of combat (and neither does the Monolith), except in the case of the Veil carried by one of the named Lords.
> 
> 
> 17) In the new fluff it sounds like the C'Tan were mainly killed off by the Necrons (or something like that), so the C'Tan that you field in the game are just remaining shards of their power. They're naturally still a really mean Monstrous Creature who rocks in combat, but you can also purchase a bunch of different abilities. These abilities are in line with a lot of the things we've seen in the last few codexes, things like: messing around with Deep Striking enemy units, making enemies moving through terrain differently, and allowing the Necron player to change some of his deployment, etc. So it sounds like you have a lot of different options with the C'Tan that really mess with the enemy army and/or supplement your own. And they are not one per army (so you can have 3 if you want to use up all your Elites on them, although it sounds like the other Elites choices are pretty awesome as well).
> 
> 
> 18) Some of those six new vehicles include flyers (not sure how many), which can move at cruising speed and fire all their weapons.
> 
> 
> 19) Besides a few units that are Fearless (Wraiths, Tomb Spyders and Scarabs), the army doesn't have any sort of blanket immunity to morale. They are still Ld10, but obviously we know that still leaves them very vulnerable to being run down in combat, and it looks like that will remain a big Achilles heel.
> 
> 
> 20) Scarabs sound great. They are cheap, have the new WBB rule, move like beasts and have an ability that erodes enemy armor when they get into combat with it. Any non-vehicle model they wound, but don't kill, has its armor save turned to a dash (i.e. nothing) for the rest of the game. If they hit a vehicle, on a 4+ the vehicle loses a point of armor value on ALL facings, and if any facing is reduced to zero, then the vehicle is destroyed (I'm not sure if this ability kicks in for each hit they get on the vehicle, or just once no matter how many hits they cause). There are some items in the army that also have a similar ability to erode armor, including one of the C'Tan powers.
> 
> So it sounds like Scarabs may play a major role in most Necron armies!
> 
> 
> 21) Overall, CC is definitely still the weak point of the army, but it looks like they've got a lot of different places they can take special rules to slow down or screw with approaching enemy, including some of the C'Tan powers, but also some of the different gear they can take. But they also have some different potential counter-assault units, which mainly come out of the Elites section (besides the new Walker, the C'Tan and the flayed ones in Elites there are 3 OTHER brand new units in there as well, for a grand total of 6 Elites choices). The Flayed ones are, being consistent, cheaper than they were and now have 3 Attacks base (but their save is now 4+ as with standard Warriors). One of the other new Elite units is also CC oriented, but is very pricey points wise (but is S5/T5/3+save). This unit can wield a Warscythe, but they are not called Pariahs (no idea if that's what Pariahs have 'turned into' or not).
> 
> Another new Elites choice is a sniper style unit that can Deep Strike into play normally or it can choose to immediately Deep Strike immediately after the opponent brings an enemy unit on from Reserves, and they have some nasty additional damage ability against one nominated unit...obviously we need more info to know how useful this will really be, but the concept of countering an opponent's Reserve deployment immediately sounds interesting at least.
> 
> The last new Elites choice is an Elite Jump Infantry unit with very close range shooting and some decent CC ability (and are also S5/T5/3+save).
> 
> 
> 22) Fast Attack has 4 choices...Wraiths, Tomb Blades (jetbikes), Scarabs & Destroyers.


----------



## Khargoth

I'm hoping that the emphasis swap to more unique Lords leading the 'crons means some more tasty Wargear options.

The logical design step with more 'transports' for Necrons is lightly armed, fast vehicles with a portal strapped to the front of it. Similarly there's the lingering rumours of a more dedicated weapons platform; the Monolith still has pedigree as it can do _both_.

The Tomb Blades are probably assault Destroyers, as a heavy assault unit. Wraiths have tasty abilities to make up for their lack of punch, whereas these guys more likely operate like a rocket-propelled Tomb Spyder.


----------



## asianavatar

> 20) Scarabs sound great. They are cheap, have the new WBB rule, move like beasts and have an ability that erodes enemy armor when they get into combat with it. Any non-vehicle model they wound, but don't kill, has its armor save turned to a dash (i.e. nothing) for the rest of the game. If they hit a vehicle, on a 4+ the vehicle loses a point of armor value on ALL facings, and if any facing is reduced to zero, then the vehicle is destroyed (I'm not sure if this ability kicks in for each hit they get on the vehicle, or just once no matter how many hits they cause). There are some items in the army that also have a similar ability to erode armor, including one of the C'Tan powers


That is crazy and an awesome power, but seems like it requires a lot of score keeping and could get confusing really quickly.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

asianavatar said:


> That is crazy and an awesome power, but seems like it requires a lot of score keeping and could get confusing really quickly.


Unless GW comes out with some new limited edition markers, I think it would be really simple just to add a token next to the vehicle or unit. Like those coloured glass stones they use in warmachine. Also it wont get complicated as most units are 1w and would simply die, I guess a large warrior brood, nobs or paladins would be the only case where you could get confused but it is still less than 10 units in each of these.


----------



## aboytervigon

So the rumor we have been hearing for ages about Immortals having a 2+ isn't true?


----------



## gally912

Almost all of those sound counter to the existing way necrons operate, and horribly counter-fluff.

'Crons was probably the first army I really got into. For all the reasons that they aren't what is being described. 

NERDRAGE


----------



## OIIIIIIO

If this shit is true I am so going to build an all Scarab army just to fuck shit up.


----------



## ashikenshin

After reading this, my decision to get a lot of scarabs last year will have paid off. As I don't have room for scarabs in my current lists 

I just want to say that this new batch of rumors made me very eager to see the new stuff and try it out. I will hold off to build my remaining 30 warriors to see if I can add some bits from the new cryptek/immortal/destroyer/flayed ones/etc plastic kits 

<< very excited necron player


----------



## mcmuffin

This is actually quite good in mo opinion. Scarabs are going to be great, i will have to hit ebay today. I have enough warriors to play maybe 750 pts judging by this, so i am definitely going to load up on 3 more boxes. The drop in points cost sounds great, because i have always wanted to field a horde cron army. I still dont like the idea of transports, but hopefully the dex will contain at least 1 infantry based build that is competitive. these new rumours give me some hope


----------



## Bindi Baji

aboytervigon said:


> So the rumor we have been hearing for ages about Immortals having a 2+ isn't true?


I think I missed that rumour, first time I've heard it anyway


----------



## aboytervigon

Bindi can you say anything on the validity of these rumours? E.g is the walker really elites?


----------



## Bindi Baji

aboytervigon said:


> Bindi can you say anything on the validity of these rumours? E.g is the walker really elites?


I know absolute bugger all about the walker at all, this at least means it's unlikely to be in the first wave.

There is one thing that is very wrong but the rest sounds plausible.
bare in mind since the 'nid codex I am slowly hearing less and less about upcoming releases (especially rule-wise) and even then I can only give so much.


----------



## aboytervigon

Where do you get this info anyway?


----------



## Vhalyar

I'm loving these, they sound way more interesting than the whole previous batch.


----------



## Underground Heretic

I sent some to MCC, but I remembered other rumors that Tastetaste posted and later removed.

Scarabs move as beasts and have a 'corroding rule.' If they hit a vehicle they reduce the armor value of *all facings* by one per hit. If they wound but do not kill a model that model loses its armor save.

Also the statline for warriors should be changing minimally and their cost drastically.


----------



## Alessander

woohoo! the fact that I accidently have some 35 scarab bases will finally have a benefit instead of making me just a fucking idiot!


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

Man those BoK guys are a bunch of tools. I just read that article by badtaste and not only does he trash other rumours and the rumour mongers, he adds nothing to the equation. 

MCC I am glad you took it in stride. Those blighters just really give rumour mills a bad name.


----------



## Serpion5

> In the new fluff it sounds like the C'Tan were mainly killed off by the Necrons (or something like that)


Strictly from a fluff perspective, this is huge. This is a massive change to established lore. The implications of this are staggering. :shok:

But it could be innacurate, so whatever.


----------



## ashikenshin

advancement in story? yes, please! Kill those guys, they aren't that good on the field, and just enslave my favorite robots


----------



## mcmuffin

aboytervigon said:


> Where do you get this info anyway?


The one question you never ask a rumour monger, or else they end up losing their source.


----------



## MaidenManiac

If the T4 4+ save (and WBB ofc) is true and 12 pts warriors then it will be a massive change in how the army works.
They will end up in a new own niche of the game which would be cool 

Necrons needs a "fresh overhaul" and that could very well be a solid start to that.


----------



## Winterous

MaidenManiac said:


> If the T4 4+ save (and WBB ofc) is true and 12 pts warriors then it will be a massive change in how the army works.
> They will end up in a new own niche of the game which would be cool
> 
> Necrons needs a "fresh overhaul" and that could very well be a solid start to that.


I also like 4+ Armour saves being more common, it means Heavy Bolters become less inviable.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Isn't Tau the only race to currently have 4+ armour? I can't think of anyone else with 4+ for anything.


----------



## Katie Drake

MadCowCrazy said:


> Isn't Tau the only race to currently have 4+ armour? I can't think of anyone else with 4+ for anything.


A lot of Aspect Warriors have a 4+ save too, though a good number run 3+ instead.


----------



## Winterous

Also Scouts, Storm Troopers, Veterans with the Grenadiers doctrine, Dark Eldar Scourges, heaps of shit from Tyranids, Orks with 'Eavy Armour.

That's most if not all of the significant things though.


----------



## Khargoth

I guess it all hinges on how Phase Out works. 12pts a pop means more Warriors to try and kill, but a 4+ save means they will also die in droves to Heavy Bolter spam.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Khargoth said:


> Heavy Bolter spam.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, good one 
I'm sure all SW players will switch from Missile Spam to HB spam just because Necrons now have a 4+ save 

We will never see HB spam, maybe if HB were Heavy 4 but as it is a Missile Launcher is far superior since you can use it both for anti tank and anti infantry.

The only army I could see spamming HBs would be Sisters but only if they could get Blessed Ammo for Retributor squads. I've used the Immolator with HB and Blessed Ammo, it's good but no where near worth the point's cost.

A Rhino with 2 storm bolters with blessed ammo is cheaper and fires more shots, shorter range but still...


----------



## Katie Drake

MadCowCrazy said:


> The only army I could see spamming HBs would be Sisters but only if they could get Blessed Ammo for Retributor squads. I've used the Immolator with HB and Blessed Ammo, it's good but no where near worth the point's cost.
> 
> A Rhino with 2 storm bolters with blessed ammo is cheaper and fires more shots, shorter range but still...


Actually, Grey Knights can take a metric shitton of heavy bolters (it's just that theirs are on Razorbacks with psybolt ammo). Other lists like Blood Angels and Guard can pump out a scary amount of AP4 shooting also.

I expect the new Necron Warriors to die in droves to that sort of shooting, but since they can get back up and are so much cheaper in points per model I don't think it'll matter very much in the end. 12 point Necron Warriors sounds like a steal, even without the 3+ save.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I'm not disputing that many armies can take loads of HB, just that people are unlikely to do so. You have to factor in things like cover saves which everyone seems to be getting all the time in 5e and also how viable the list is vs MEQ.

In friendly games it's easy to tailor lists to annihilate your opponent but when you think about tournament lists it's not that clear cut. You can take a list that would completely annihilate Necrons but how good would the same list be vs MEQ? You also have to ask yourself if you are more likely to face MEQ or Necrons in this case?

If I were to face SW I would rather spam missile launchers than heavy bolters, heck I'd do that vs any SM army, IG, DE, Tyranid, in fact vs every army out there because in the end I feel a missile launcher would be more viable than the heavy bolter.


----------



## Morgankell

Hi again!

The Yakface's rumours sounds plausible, but I don't belive the rumours about the Necron Warriors.

The same statline but with a 4+ save and a WWB of 5+ ? Really? For 12 points?

No, I don't think so. Take the example from the Space Marine, his statline are almost the same, and have a save of 3+, ASKNF, Pistol, Frak and Krak and bolter, for 16 points. IMO, the Warrior would be more expensive int he new codex, with Gauss and WBB, 16 - 18 points will fit, and for this point cost GW will remain the 3+ save and the WBB rule of 4+, in the past the necrons was the most resilent army of W40K, why to make the changes?

The Fire Warrior from Tau Empire has worst stats and a point cost of 12... And doesn't looks like a Necron Warrior in any way...

Immortals with T4?

I'm not complaining, but I disagree with this round of rumours.

Time will tell, bud I still belive that the Statline for the Necron warriors and Immortals wouldn't be changed. May be a save improvement of 2+ for the big ones.


----------



## aboytervigon

Because with all the new cheese there adding a we'll be back of 5+ will balance them.


----------



## mcmuffin

Morgankell said:


> Hi again!
> 
> The Yakface's rumours sounds plausible, but I don't belive the rumours about the Necron Warriors.
> 
> The same statline but with a 4+ save and a WWB of 5+ ? Really? For 12 points?
> 
> No, I don't think so. Take the example from the Space Marine, his statline are almost the same, and have a save of 3+, ASKNF, Pistol, Frak and Krak and bolter, for 16 points. IMO, the Warrior would be more expensive int he new codex, with Gauss and WBB, 16 - 18 points will fit, and for this point cost GW will remain the 3+ save and the WBB rule of 4+, in the past the necrons was the most resilent army of W40K, why to make the changes?Space marines have ATSKNF, which really helps stop sweeping advance, necrons greatest weakness. Space marines have 2 more points of initiative, which is pretty massive. Space marines have a 3+ save, so they will fail 1/3 of the time, necrons will fail 1/2 the time. We'll be back is going to 5+. so they will pass that 1/3 of the time. now, necrons have good shooting, with a slightly better bolter. they fail in combat. space marines have assault grenades, better saves, a bolt pistol which can be shot before a charge and immunity to SA and regrouping tests, necrons have a good gun and a second 5+ invul, but can be destroyed easily in combat. if they charged me 16 points for a 4+/5+++, with I2, i would shove the codex so far up Mat Ward's ass that he would be tasting necrons for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fire Warrior from Tau Empire has worst stats and a point cost of 12... And doesn't looks like a Necron Warrior in any way...a fire warrior is 10 points
> 
> 
> Immortals with T4?but for 17 points, yes please.
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining, but I disagree with this round of rumours.
> 
> Time will tell, bud I still belive that the Statline for the Necron warriors and Immortals wouldn't be changed. May be a save improvement of 2+ for the big ones.regardless of what you believe, GW will do what they want and people will buy the army.


I love the sound of horde necrons, it has grown on me a lot, but i still disagree with transports and i will not be buying them, regardless of how uber competitive they are, unless they are mobile portals and not a little necrodermis box. If its fluffy, i will buy it, if not, they can forget about it


----------



## mcmuffin

Sorry for a double post, but I just found some news. Yak has told us that the Necron lord bodyguard, S5, T5, 3+ save, who will wield Warscythes are called Lyche Guard, and will be very similar to pariahs. This sounds excellent to me, provided warscythes remain as dangerous as they are currently.


----------



## Necrosis

Warscythe will probably be like a C'tan phase sword. A power weapon that causes instant death.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

mcmuffin said:


> Sorry for a double post, but I just found some news. Yak has told us that the Necron lord bodyguard, S5, T5, 3+ save, who will wield Warscythes are called Lyche Guard, and will be very similar to pariahs. This sounds excellent to me, provided warscythes remain as dangerous as they are currently.


Not exactly, he said that the Elite unit that carries Warscythes might be called that. If you can buy them as a retinue for your lord or not he did not say.


----------



## micgao

Morgankell said:


> Time will tell, bud I still belive that the Statline for the Necron warriors and Immortals wouldn't be changed. May be a save improvement of 2+ for the big ones.


I won't dwell on the rest of what you said since muffin already told you but it sounds like GW are reworking the Necrons completely so I doubt Warriors and Immortals are not changed especially because they are way overpriced right now for what they bring.

And simply changing a save to 2+ for the big guys won't solve any of the Necrons issues.


----------



## aboytervigon

True, but necrons need a 2+ save not a single model in the army has one.


----------



## mcmuffin

MadCowCrazy said:


> Not exactly, he said that the Elite unit that carries Warscythes might be called that. If you can buy them as a retinue for your lord or not he did not say.


Sorry, my bad, it was like 2:30 in the morning or something, i tend to misinterpret stuff 

@ Necrosis, C'tan phase swords were never the same as Warscythes, so why would they be now? From all counts, warscythes are remaining the Termicide that they always have been.


----------



## Serpion5

aboytervigon said:


> True, but necrons need a 2+ save not a single model in the army has one.


They don`t need it. Plenty of armies survive without one. Eldar, nids and orks for example. Sure they have the option, but how often is it used? 



mcmuffin said:


> Sorry, my bad, it was like 2:30 in the morning or something, i tend to misinterpret stuff
> 
> @ Necrosis, C'tan phase swords were never the same as Warscythes, so why would they be now? From all counts, warscythes are remaining the Termicide that they always have been.


C`tan phase swords in the old edition ignored armour and invulnerable saves, just like warscythes do now.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I don't think they need a 2+ save.

If they have a 4+ save with FNP, then it will actually be BETTER than a standard 3+ save anyway.

I would love to see Necrons play in a similar style to Dire Avengers on foot, just with the extra T and FNP instead of the initiative.

As for the people mentioning Heavy Bolter spam, i don't think it will happen.
About all it will do is make Autocannons that little bit more effective than they already are thanks to the AP4.
Mmmmmm.... Hydras.....


----------



## smitty23

lol. I love how one of the main points of conversation here is how to kill basic necron warriors....really? I think the main focus should be how to deal with the rest of the army. Im sure that this codex will include some of the hardest units in 40k. Im talking monstrous creatures with toughness 7 with a 3+/5++ WBB and the ability to buff surrounding units. Transports with living metal....and we still dont have any info on wraiths really, but im gonna throw out a guess and say 3+ invuln and multi wounded with wbb toting s6 power weapons. Even with half of these rumors being untrue im sure everyone has it in their minds that this codex is going to be fucking insane and i cant wait to see it in action. (and personally with regards to matt ward, i think he did a great job on grey knights and i dont think necron players have anything to worry about when it comes to being competetive. If anything he will make it somewhat OP for the time being.)


----------



## mcmuffin

Serpion5 said:


> They don`t need it. Plenty of armies survive without one. Eldar, nids and orks for example. Sure they have the option, but how often is it used?
> 
> 
> 
> C`tan phase swords in the old edition ignored armour and invulnerable saves, just like warscythes do now.


Arse, i am so confused :wink: they better not nerf warscythes, or else i will not be re-collecting the crons. Warscythes were my favourite part of necrons, laughing at TH/SS termies as the otherwise useless pariahs hacked them to pieces.

@ Smitty, wraiths wont be multi-wound, or else they will be about 65 points each, hell, i would say we might get 4+ rending instead of power weapons.


----------



## micgao

smitty23 said:


> lol. I love how one of the main points of conversation here is how to kill basic necron warriors....really? I think the main focus should be how to deal with the rest of the army. Im sure that this codex will include some of the hardest units in 40k. Im talking monstrous creatures with toughness 7 with a 3+/5++ WBB and the ability to buff surrounding units. Transports with living metal....and we still dont have any info on wraiths really, but im gonna throw out a guess and say 3+ invuln and multi wounded with wbb toting s6 power weapons. Even with half of these rumors being untrue im sure everyone has it in their minds that this codex is going to be fucking insane and i cant wait to see it in action. (and personally with regards to matt ward, i think he did a great job on grey knights and i dont think necron players have anything to worry about when it comes to being competetive. If anything he will make it somewhat OP for the time being.)


Why would a SM player complain about the possibility Necrons could actually become playable? We all know SM are still gonna be better anyways


----------



## Vanchet

The Book (for me) will be fine as long as the character fluff is not over the top (Draigo carving his master's name on Mortarion  ) or the timeline fluff (Blood Angels an Necrons working together)The only thing I thiink I'll see as different is there bein more necrons, but not as hard as before.

P.S also-no complainers about how the Gauss weapons should be killing eberything and how better the guns are an ba bla bla


----------



## Khargoth

Well, look at it this way. If Necrons are dropped to a 4+ save and 12pts a pop, people are going to field large chunks of them. Even more so than the traditional 30+ to ward off Phase Out. Which means even players with 'complete' Necron armies will have to buy more Warriors, since they aren't one of the units which will rely on "WE ARE NEW, YOU WILL BUY US" like the hyped new Immortals and Destroyers. This _is_ GW we're talking about...

Regarding missile spam vs HB's, missile launchers are the overall better weapon, but Predators and Leman Russ tanks can't take missile launcher sponsons :suicide:


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

ok so i was talking to my local manager today about the up-coming Necrons, he's pretty certain that they'll be released around September, he's also told me that it seems unlikely that there will be much change in the plastic mini's but the metals are all getting done, he also said that he's pretty certain that the Pariahs won't be removed from the codex but will be getting a name change, probably becoming the Lord's bodyguard retinue, the most interesting thing he told me though was that they are looking at getting a heavy choice that will resemble or work similar to the doomsday monolith, take from this what you will and as always take it with a pinch of salt, i know not much new but a bit more confirmation maybe?
Chris


----------



## MadCowCrazy

If this is true we should expect to see the Necron incoming newsletter next week, either Monday or Friday should be safe bets.



Captain Ventris said:


> New Incoming Article should be here by end of this month (I've heard 19th...) Labeled Undying machines... Picture of the left half of the large picture depicting necrons fighting Ultramarines (which I've been told will also be the Codex Picture...) No models, rules or other info will be included, just a fluff piece about Necrons and a "they are coming" statement...
> 
> With regards to save, I've been told that Warriors do indeed have a 4+ save, BUT that WBB works just like 4+ FNP, (taken immediately after a failed save) with the exception that you are allowed to take it against AP2 weapons. Ap1, PW and Instant Death still negates it unless there is a Crypteks with a Resorb in the unit. Also was told that Warrior Str. going down to a 3...
> 
> We are getting close to more info from GW, just gotta wait 2 months for the Full Incoming Article with all the lovely model Pictures


----------



## TheSpore

Ive been keepin my eyes open!!! Looks like im gonna have pull out the old neckies and dust em off.


----------



## aboytervigon

MUST COME SOONER! They got to be ready to pre-order by june 7th cause thats my B-day.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

aboytervigon said:


> MUST COME SOONER! They got to be ready to pre-order by june 7th cause thats my B-day.


Haha, mine is august 18th and that would be prime spot for them plastic pathfinders (and Blehspids)


----------



## micgao

Khargoth said:


> Well, look at it this way. If Necrons are dropped to a 4+ save and 12pts a pop, people are going to field large chunks of them. Even more so than the traditional 30+ to ward off Phase Out. Which means even players with 'complete' Necron armies will have to buy more Warriors, since they aren't one of the units which will rely on "WE ARE NEW, YOU WILL BUY US" like the hyped new Immortals and Destroyers. This _is_ GW we're talking about...
> 
> Regarding missile spam vs HB's, missile launchers are the overall better weapon, but Predators and Leman Russ tanks can't take missile launcher sponsons :suicide:


The whole point of Necrons is revolved around thousands of Necron warriors walking towards you so a possibility of Warrior spam list is a great thing IMO.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Pfft, my birthday is Sep 19... the official "Talk like a Pirate Day"...


----------



## Winterous

Is it just me, or does AP1, but not AP2 negating WBB seem like a BAD thing?
Ohai there Melta, YOU ARE INFINITELY GOOD, LET'S GIVE PEOPLE MORE REASON TO TAKE YOU!

It should be AP1/2 and PW negate it, but not Instant Death, gives Lascannon that little extra function over Missile Launchers.


----------



## MrPete

Heres hoping we get some official confirmation soonish, since I find myself considering starting up a Necron army more and more lately. Hopefully the option will be open to take ridiculous amounts of Destroyers. 

The new WBB could be interesting, I can see some races/lists having a tough time negating it somewhat.


----------



## micgao

For those who might have an answer: Would it be a good idea to buy another C'Tan right now? If the models are going to be discontinued, I'd like to buy another one for modellings sake.


----------



## Katie Drake

micgao said:


> For those who might have an answer: Would it be a good idea to buy another C'Tan right now? If the models are going to be discontinued, I'd like to buy another one for modellings sake.


If you like the model then yeah I'd buy it. GW has a habit of repacking things for more money when it comes to new Codex releases, so now is the time to buy anything for Necrons I would think.


----------



## micgao

I do love it... I think the NB's model is the one that looks the most evil/powerful out of all the models currently.


----------



## Khargoth

micgao said:


> The whole point of Necrons is revolved around thousands of Necron warriors walking towards you so a possibility of Warrior spam list is a great thing IMO.


Oh I love the idea too (apart from buying more Warriors:alcoholic but going from undying legion to cannon fodder is a little harsh. T3 3+ save would be interesting, easier to get Instant Death for negating WBB, but shrugs off most small-arms fire. Would work nicely with the fluff that you have to practically obliterate a Necron to stop them self-repairing.


----------



## TheSpore

T3 necrons are you out of your mind GW is gonna keep em T4. There is no way they will do that


----------



## Iron Angel

A lot of people are lauding the whole "Necrons cheaper but at the same time shittier- We can take lots of them!" thing like its, you know, a GOOD thing, when ALL fluff contradicts this.

1: Necrons are, currently, not that numerous. There arent huge hordes of them wandering around. You want to play a swarm army thats filled to the brim with super cheap throwaway units? Go play Orks. Go play IG. Go play Nids. There are already horde armies out there, and their fluff says they are numerous.

2: I am baffled as to how no one has realized this yet but Necrons are, by lightyears, the most advanced race in the galaxy. They have metal that fixes itself, weapons that pry atoms apart, and technology capable of harvesting life force from dying bodies. Their technology is so advanced not even time can erode it. They've been around, with space travel and energy weapons. since long before we were hitting each other with wooden clubs and sacrificing each other to the sun. Their technology outstrips ours so much that scientists cant even figure out how the miniscule amount of technology we have captured WORKS. Tiny fragments of living metal swelling in size, its atoms self replicating as it forms an entire monolith, warping warriors in, now fully functional, to kill all the studying scientists. A single blast from a skimmer piercing a Land Raider clean through with no loss in force. Mere artificers tearing Space Marines in half, and dozens of other horrifying feats of technology.

The Necrons are a non-numerous, super-advanced, super-high-cost army that has few models but a staggering amount of power per model. Thats what they do. The more I look at this, the more these rumors seem to be simply nerfing anything that is, one-for-one, better than a space marine. Its also promoting the purchase of extra models, which is putting the product's profit ahead of the product itself, and I find it deplorable that they would strip Necrons as such, and even more deplorable that so many people are rejoicing over the fact that the army is getting it in the ass this way.


----------



## KingOfCheese

If GW are going to re-do most of the Fluff anyway, it would be in their best interest to make the Necrons more numerous and slightly less powerful per model.

Think about it... The cheaper they are in points, the more of them you need to buy to run the typical 1500-2000 point list.
Less powerful models = more models = more sales = more money.


----------



## Iron Angel

me said:


> Its also promoting the purchase of extra models, which is putting the product's profit ahead of the product itself, and I find it deplorable that they would strip Necrons as such


Covered this.


----------



## Katie Drake

Iron Angel said:


> A lot of people are lauding the whole "Necrons cheaper but at the same time shittier- We can take lots of them!" thing like its, you know, a GOOD thing, when ALL fluff contradicts this.
> 
> Fanboy stuff.


"*Their number is Legion*, their name is Death."

No, I'm going to go with there being a lot of them. Fall of Damnos supports this.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Would you guys really want necrons to be on the GK side of things? 10-20 Necron warriors max in a 2000pt list?

If we had models that were as strong as they are in the fluff a single space marine would cost 600pts because they are said to be stronger and better than 100 guardsmen.


----------



## Iron Angel

Its generally accepted that "Movie Marines" as they are called aren't generally very playable. But the game, generally, does a semi-accurate job of depicting how the armies are in their fluff. IE, you dont se Ork armies composed of four models that are all unkillable and have super powerful weapons than can destroy everything- Their fluff states there are lots of them and thier tech blows. Conversely, theres no swarm of Grey Knights charging around the board in droves, as their fluff says they are an elite few.

All I'm saying is do whatever you want with the army, but don't defy the fluff. Necron fluff is too unique to go messing it up in such a way.


----------



## gally912

Iron Angel said:


> A lot of people are lauding the whole "Necrons cheaper but at the same time shittier- We can take lots of them!" thing like its, you know, a GOOD thing, when ALL fluff contradicts this.
> 
> 1: Necrons are, currently, not that numerous. There arent huge hordes of them wandering around. You want to play a swarm army thats filled to the brim with super cheap throwaway units? Go play Orks. Go play IG. Go play Nids. There are already horde armies out there, and their fluff says they are numerous.
> 
> 2: I am baffled as to how no one has realized this yet but Necrons are, by lightyears, the most advanced race in the galaxy. They have metal that fixes itself, weapons that pry atoms apart, and technology capable of harvesting life force from dying bodies. Their technology is so advanced not even time can erode it. They've been around, with space travel and energy weapons. since long before we were hitting each other with wooden clubs and sacrificing each other to the sun. Their technology outstrips ours so much that scientists cant even figure out how the miniscule amount of technology we have captured WORKS. Tiny fragments of living metal swelling in size, its atoms self replicating as it forms an entire monolith, warping warriors in, now fully functional, to kill all the studying scientists. A single blast from a skimmer piercing a Land Raider clean through with no loss in force. Mere artificers tearing Space Marines in half, and dozens of other horrifying feats of technology.
> 
> The Necrons are a non-numerous, super-advanced, super-high-cost army that has few models but a staggering amount of power per model. Thats what they do. The more I look at this, the more these rumors seem to be simply nerfing anything that is, one-for-one, better than a space marine. Its also promoting the purchase of extra models, which is putting the product's profit ahead of the product itself, and I find it deplorable that they would strip Necrons as such, and even more deplorable that so many people are rejoicing over the fact that the army is getting it in the ass this way.



I agree with pretty much all of this. I'd also like to add that they are special because they AREN'T individualized. All the potential named characters and squad leaders with upgrades makes me sad face.


----------



## PsychoXeno

Iron Angel said:


> A lot of people are lauding the whole "Necrons cheaper but at the same time shittier- We can take lots of them!" thing like its, you know, a GOOD thing, when ALL fluff contradicts this.
> 
> 1: Necrons are, currently, not that numerous. There arent huge hordes of them wandering around. You want to play a swarm army thats filled to the brim with super cheap throwaway units? Go play Orks. Go play IG. Go play Nids. There are already horde armies out there, and their fluff says they are numerous.
> 
> 2: I am baffled as to how no one has realized this yet but Necrons are, by lightyears, the most advanced race in the galaxy. They have metal that fixes itself, weapons that pry atoms apart, and technology capable of harvesting life force from dying bodies. Their technology is so advanced not even time can erode it. They've been around, with space travel and energy weapons. since long before we were hitting each other with wooden clubs and sacrificing each other to the sun. Their technology outstrips ours so much that scientists cant even figure out how the miniscule amount of technology we have captured WORKS. Tiny fragments of living metal swelling in size, its atoms self replicating as it forms an entire monolith, warping warriors in, now fully functional, to kill all the studying scientists. A single blast from a skimmer piercing a Land Raider clean through with no loss in force. Mere artificers tearing Space Marines in half, and dozens of other horrifying feats of technology.
> 
> The Necrons are a non-numerous, super-advanced, super-high-cost army that has few models but a staggering amount of power per model. Thats what they do. The more I look at this, the more these rumors seem to be simply nerfing anything that is, one-for-one, better than a space marine. Its also promoting the purchase of extra models, which is putting the product's profit ahead of the product itself, and I find it deplorable that they would strip Necrons as such, and even more deplorable that so many people are rejoicing over the fact that the army is getting it in the ass this way.


I would have to agree on this. I bought Necrons in the first place because of three things:

The look of the models, concept of bodies lost, minds failing all in the name of a god that views the as food and the fact they can get back up to thwart opponents ideas of easy victory. 


Only thing is I bought them just before 5th edition came out and got trounced on a regular basis ever since the new book came out. Now we are getting even more mangled according to these rumors and doesn't make me a happy camper at all. Machines that feel no pain like humans or animals and now that they are waking up their WBB saves and armor saves get harder? Forcing us to buy new models (Cryptecs) to use our main mechanic more efficiently? Because there's going to be more Necrons for this "horde" army and saves are going down I'm sure to balance things out, _*regardless of the rumored statlines*_, BS is going to go down, WS prob stay the same and weapon Str is going to go down.

*I did not buy the unyielding army to play ORKS.* :angry:

Other things that concern me is that every army has many power weapon carrying units. And I'm sure it still cuts through WBB like it was nothing. Just about ALL GK units get them and now that Pariahs are either nixed or retinue only we will have one model per unit with a power weapon, two HQs, C'Tan or the ability to take 1 to 3 Tomb Spyders or the new MC for the MC attacks. Thats 6 models army wide or about 17 models spread across the board with PW or better attacks with a conservative points list. How is that even fair? Granted, it is more than the old codex, but the fact is most armies have many more in just one unit.


C'Tan getting moved to elites? So a Lord commands a god? :stinker: The old stat line doesn't compare with the power of a god, but _MIND YOU_ it is a corporeal shell that the C'Tan need to manifest themselves in our world and it was created by MORTALS. Nothing a mortal emulates will be enough to allow a god to manifest its true power. Like stuffing a badger into a burlap sack. It can only move within the confines of the sack and it will hinder the animal, but the sack WILL tear because it cannot take the shear tenacity of the animal.


----------



## Katie Drake

Really? Still with the Ork comparisons?

Let's see.

Warrior is twelve points. Ork is half as much.

Warrior has 4's across the board for his stats (except for Initiative and so on, you get what I'm saying). Orks have 3's except for WS and Toughness.

Necrons have good armor (4+ is a fine save), Orks don't and as a result die in droves.

Necrons get back up. Orks do not.

Necron units tend toward short-ranged firepower. Orks tend toward punching their enemies to death.

12 point Warriors is not going to signal an era of Necron players taking 60-80 Warriors at 1,500 points. Necrons are not going to become an army where you run across the battlefield firing off a few shots here and there before charging your opponent and punching them into submission.

I really think that everything is going to be just fine.


----------



## PsychoXeno

Katie Drake said:


> Really? Still with the Ork comparisons?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> Warrior is twelve points. Ork is half as much.
> 
> Warrior has 4's across the board for his stats (except for Initiative and so on, you get what I'm saying). Orks have 3's except for WS and Toughness.
> 
> Necrons have good armor (4+ is a fine save), Orks don't and as a result die in droves.
> 
> Necrons get back up. Orks do not.
> 
> Necron units tend toward short-ranged firepower. Orks tend toward punching their enemies to death.
> 
> 12 point Warriors is not going to signal an era of Necron players taking 60-80 Warriors at 1,500 points. Necrons are not going to become an army where you run across the battlefield firing off a few shots here and there before charging your opponent and punching them into submission.
> 
> I really think that everything is going to be just fine.



Again...



> Because there's going to be more Necrons for this "horde" army and saves are going down I'm sure to balance things out, regardless of the rumored statlines, BS is going to go down, WS prob stay the same and weapon Str is going to go down.


It being a new horde army they will make squads larger. You really think they will allow 30 or more 24" BS4, STR4, AP5 shots? Or even 60 or more 12" BS4, STR4, AP5 shots? Granted it gets nerfed, because supposedly wound on 6 regardless of toughness via gauss rule is out. Glances will go way up (which would be awesome) with that statline.


----------



## Katie Drake

PsychoXeno said:


> It being a new horde army they will make squads larger. You really think they will allow 30 or more 24" BS4, STR4, AP5 shots? Or even 60 or more 12" BS4, STR4, AP5 shots? Granted it gets nerfed, because supposedly wound on 6 regardless of toughness via gauss rule is out. Glances will go way up (which would be awesome) with that statline.


Squad sizes larger than 20? Maybe, but I still think you're wrong to think that Necrons will be the next horde army. 12 points per model isn't really cheap. It may seem it in comparison to the current cost, but really that's twice the cost of the true horde armies' models. Gaunts, Orks and Guardsmen are all half or less the cost of the new Warrior.

I don't think that Warriors will lose BS or Strength, either. The rumors that mention Warriors having the same characteristics as now but with a 4+ save seem the most likely.


----------



## Iron Angel

Katie, you dont understand!

Plastic spacemen are SERIOUS, and I will RANT about everything I want!

Yes, I am making a self aware parody, but everything I said stands tall. Basically, I just think that the most technologically advanced beings in the galaxy should have a save at LEAST equivalent to Space Marines. As for your arguments of them getting back up, well, thats going to be harder now that WBB is 5+ (If the rumor is true).

With the amount of AP4 firepower in the average army, I hardly think 4 is a good save. SInce WBB doesnt work on anything that ignores armor, and there are lots and lots of guns in most armies at AP4, or for melees power weapons that ignore armor anyway, they'll get cut down and you wont have WBB. AP3 guns are tougher to take in significant numbers and this is part of what makes Necrons tough- THey have an excellent armor save that needs some good firepower to really punch through, which means they will likely get their WBB unless they're attracting the attention of something really dangerous. Otherwise, you need a res orb- Its no longer simply a good idea, but a NECESSITY- to maintin them, essentially forcing you to buy wargear to use your special rules. And with a low initiative, the rest of the melee stats make no difference, Immortals would be monsters in unspecialized melee if their initiative was higher. They'd be able to repel anything that wasn't packing a power weapon. But since their initiative is so low they get wiped in the initial assault since they hit last. Ultimately, thats irrelevant, but you're making a big deal out of their statline, of which only BS is critical, and its good, but not good enough to justify removing their current armor save. Ultimately the big issue is the change to the roll numbers for armor save and WBB, which make them weaker, and thus justify the lowered points cost. Unfortunately having a worse armor save doesnt just make them easier to kill- As I have stated, it has the potential to strip them of the special rule that might justify their cost in the first place. ANd lets not forget that warriors were 18 points in 4th edition- And in 4th edition, they could blow a land raider up in a single volley of long range fire. 5th rolled around and they couldnt any more, but they stayed 18 points. Want to balance warriors back? Dont change a damn thing and lower their cost to, say, sixteen points each. Two point loss because Gauss, once a terrifying rule and something any armor chucker rightly feared, is now about useless. Alternately you could not change a damn thing and make Gauss useful again, bringing them back to the state they were in in 4th. Then you can add whatever you like.

All in all, making them weaker just seems like an insult to their fluff.


Oh also, in regards to the question asking if I wanted Necrons to go the GK route, and become super expensive with few models:

YES- They already ARE!

THats the reason I bought the army! I knew I was stepping into an army that had high points-per-model costs and low model counts. Thats one of the reasons I picked it. Its the reason I play Protoss in starcraft, its the reason I play Aeon in SupCom- I like managing these super-specialized forces better than pointing in a general direction for a mob to run in. While I am in no way saying Necrons are becoming a mob army, they are slipping away from their super-specialization (With complete uniformity at the same time) and strange rules, the things that make the army unique.

And lest we forget. competitiveness is not an army's only important factor. The fluff of the army is, to many hobbysist, more important than the game itself. I am in this crowd, I can play a mean game of 40km but I enjoy the hobby and the fluff far more than the game and make no bones about this fact, and many feel the same way.


----------



## Nurgle-cron

If you're going to be all gung-ho about fluff=rules, why not make their BS2, but that if they hit with their gauss flayers, it automatically causes a rending wound? Would fit the fluff listed under the warrior entry.

Listen, fluff gets rewritten all the time, nothing's set in stone. As more tomb worlds awaken, we get more specialized units and the majority of the foot soldiers aren't quite as good as the expeditionary scout force we sent out back in 3rd. Overall, I'm fine with warriors getting a downgrade in durability so long as phase out doesn't depend on them anymore and it opens up more points to field more tactical units.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

4+ is not a 'fine save'. I play Tau, I should know. In WH40K, you either have 3+ or better or you may as well have nothing.


----------



## Katie Drake

MetalHandkerchief said:


> 4+ is not a 'fine save'. I play Tau, I should know. In WH40K, you either have 3+ or better or you may as well have nothing.


It's a fine armor save. Lots of people pretend that every gun in the game is AP4 or better, but it's not the case. 4+ is good enough in most cases as long as the player knows to use cover as well. The reason 4+ doesn't seem very good with Tau is because Fire Warriors don't have a Toughness value worth mentioning so they're forced to take a lot more saves than tougher units.


----------



## Mundungu

4+ is fine. 5+ is the garbage save because every guy and his brother is issued a gun that ignores it, but it's enough that you still pay points for having a save. 4+ means you can roll vs bolters, but don't have to be as expensive as a marine to field.


----------



## Winterous

Iron Angel said:


> With the amount of AP4 firepower in the average army, I hardly think 4 is a good save. SInce WBB doesnt work on anything that ignores armor, and there are lots and lots of guns in most armies at AP4, or for melees power weapons that ignore armor anyway, they'll get cut down and you wont have WBB.


What, you mean about 6-20 shots per turn?
And WBB is supposedly ignored by any shots that ALWAYS ignore Armour, not just ignore YOUR Armour; ie: AP1/2.


----------



## darklove

Winterous said:


> What, you mean about 6-20 shots per turn?
> And WBB is supposedly ignored by any shots that ALWAYS ignore Armour, not just ignore YOUR Armour; ie: AP1/2.


I think you got that wrong (unless you are going on the rumour of WBB being FNP): WBB does not work if the attack always ignores armour IN Close Combat. AP1/2 does nothing to WBB.


----------



## Winterous

darklove said:


> I think you got that wrong (unless you are going on the rumour of WBB being FNP): WBB does not work if the attack always ignores armour IN Close Combat. AP1/2 does nothing to WBB.


I was talking about the rumour, hence "supposedly".


----------



## Iron Angel

Darklove!?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

BoS is at it again with their cryptic rumours.

This time with this

What it has to do with Grey Knight rumours I dont know but my guess is that the Necron Walker will be a tripod creature.

So you heard it here first, the Necron walker will be a tripod or 4 legged machine with gauss weapons on each side.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

MadCowCrazy said:


> So you heard it here first, the Necron walker will be a tripod of 4 legged machine with gauss weapons on each side.


Wat. That sentence is self-contradictory

Tripod = 3 legs.
Quadruped = 4 legs 

EDIT: Oh. Derp.
EDIT 2 : I have actually not seen that movie, but if anything that would be what the DE Cronos soul syphon would look like


----------



## Vhalyar

MadCowCrazy said:


> What it has to do with Grey Knight rumours I dont know


The group was first made to release the grey knight rumors, then repurposed into a general every-rumor-goes group.

As for a tripod of sorts, that would be amazing.


----------



## Winterous

I think that 'of' was a typo, I think he meant 'or' as in '3 or 4 legs'.
I kinda like that idea to be honest, big tunnel crawler!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Winterous said:


> I think that 'of' was a typo, I think he meant 'or' as in '3 or 4 legs'.
> I kinda like that idea to be honest, big tunnel crawler!


You are correct my friend...


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> You are correct my friend...


I'm winning EVERYTHING recently 

*quickedit*
And by everything I mean this and KOC's game.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

BoS has posted their Necron rumour thing. I think he it talking about a Necron Lord but it's not exactly clear. I skipped some of the bullshit introduction text and the rest can be cut down to less than half as well. If I'm really bored tonight I might decipher this regurgitated mess into something more understandable.



> the Big Lord, the head cheese. The Generic General if you wish. So no special character for you guys this time. He’s a good place to start, however, as he will give a good idea of what strategies you might want to use.
> 
> At just under a hundo of points, this HQ is your go-to commander. You’re going to want to take him in most lists, as he unlocks a unit Crypteks and such to split up into your squads. Many of the specials also do this, but he’s nice and cheap for what he does.
> 
> The tricky part is deciding whether to use him joined to a squad as an IC, or to give him the personal 1 man transport. At 3 wounds, he can fuel repairs to the vessel out of himself for quite a while, and with it’s sheer speed he can make drive by melee attacks all day. Watch out, though. Sure it’s got shielding, but by the time you start spending wounds to repair, you’ve lost it and are back down to Rhino armor instead of Predator love. It nearly doubles his cost as well, and makes him a big target.
> 
> When it comes to his gear, however, you have quite a few options. He comes standard with a Staff of Light, but can swap that out (just like everyone else with a staff of light) for a Warscythe for free. That Warscythe is very tempting, especially if you are going with the drive by attack route. Strength 7 power weapon hits, this is really nice on a vehicles rear armor. It’s equally useful if you tool the Big Cheese Overlord out for melee punches. I don’t see many people choose the gauntlet option, a flamer is nice but it just isn’t as good as the Staff of Light. The two sword options also suffer, as a warscythe is cheaper and better, but they have their uses. I have a taste for running units lean and mean and so I don’t care for those two.
> 
> As for the other options, you have your standard Phylactery, Orb and Phase Shifter. I always go with the Shifter, as having a hands free Storm Shield is extremely useful. The Orb and Phylactery aren’t much use to my style. I’d rather put the orb on a cheaper options, as making an IC a force multiplier makes him a big target. The Phylactery is nice and all, but it relies to heavily on him standing back up, so it doesn’t really help most games.
> 
> Upgrading his armour to a 2+ isn’t bad, and it’s a pretty cheap option. But with a shifter there really isn’t much point. Small arms fire has a tough enough time getting past his Toughness 5 and 3++ shifter save. The brainshackles are a neat assault trick, but it’s just not a reliable enough way to make a model attack his own unit. Lastly, there one shot “Necron Hunter Killer Missile” is a lot of fun, but costs to much. I love one shot weapons (missiles, orbitals and deathstrikes) for the Apoc entertainment, but this is really an Apoc item, as it just costs to many points to be useful… even if it is the king of the one shots.
> 
> This unit, in the end, really showcases the Science Monster feel of the Necrons. It’s going to be a very popular kit, especially if it comes out in Plastic or Resin here like it did for us. The most typical load out comes in fairly cheaply with a Warscythe and Phase Shifter… so be ready to see that as the building block HQ of every Necron Army.


Translation:

Necron Lord
Cost: Just under 100pts (no idea what hundo means but I'm guessing 100).
Stats:
T5 W3
Unlocks Crypteks

Wargear:
Can take Destroyer Body for 50-100pts
Gives Hit and Run?
Makes him a Vehicle? Starts as 13/11/11 but as you take damage you go down to 11/11/10? So for each wound he takes he loses 1 armour value on all sides down to a min of 10?

Comes with Staff of Light
May exchange for Warscythe for free
Warscythe makes him S7 with power weapon hits, so it's a +2S Power weapon similar to the Sisters Blessed weapon or Dark Eldar ones.
May exchange for a Gauntlet = Flamer
2 Sword options that seem rather meh

Phylactery = When he dies roll a D6 = 1-3 he dies, 4+ he stands up with 1-3 wound depending on how high you rolled.
Rez Orb = Boosts the WBB to a 4+
Phase Shifter = 3++

Can upgrade his armour to 2+

Branishackles, similar to Grey Knights grenades with the effect to make units attack their own.

Necron Hunter Killer Missile, S8+ AP3+ Probably Blast or Large Blast.

Seems they got him in Resin


----------



## Iron Angel

Hmmmm.

Skepticism staved off, for now. This sounds interesting. I'll do the deciphering for you.

Basic Necron lord

Basic loadout with no gear:
Staff of Light.

Under a hundred points, I think. Also unlocks Crypteks.


Wargear options:

1 man transport
I'll assume this is like the Destroyer Body option in the current codex. Sure sounds very similar, except without the T+1 and with some kind of shield. Also sounds like the Lord will be able to share wounds with the transport.

Warscythe
Now FREE. I happied inside a little. Ten points isnt really that much but a warscythe for free? SIgn me up. Sounds, however, like its ability to cruch through an invuln save is gone though, and its just a power weapon now. Damned shame. But hey, cant have anything that can actually fight terminators, now can we?

Blurry details on this next one.
Gauntlet/Flamer.
Its either a gauntlet that is a flamer, or they are two separate entities. If the latter, I would assume some kind of gauntlet would be a powerfist type equivalent. Then theres also a flamer which would mean the Lord could do some short-range horde chewing but a single flamer in this case wont be massively useful (Unless its the big flamer template, in which case I see this object being very expensive and this Lord being a very big target).

Dual swords
Probably not power weapons from the sound of it but I see this being geared more the way the Flamer weapon is- A woodchipper, something that can put out a large number of attacks for use against hordes.

Phylactery, orb, phase shifter
All sound like they work the same way they do now. No real comment necessary.

Armor upgrade to 2+
Whoa whoa whoa. Whoa.

Whoa.

Hold the fucking phone. Armor to 2+? So if I take this plus a Phylactery and a Warscythe I have a Terminator with three wounds and lots of attacks that can resurrect himself?

Yes please.

The guy saying you dont need an armor save AND an invuln save has clearly never fought Terminators before. As big a target as this guy will be everything will be pointed at him, and if his save is 2+ he'll just laugh at everything short of the really big guns. Sounds good to me.

Brainshackles
Lack of depth here but from what I can figure this makes the unit attacking the lord fight amongst itself to some degree.

Some kind of obscure omega one-shot weapon
Apparently this is the big kahuna of oneshots, and it has a price tag to match. Its nice theres something here being geared for Apoc, it means the author has taken that into consideration.


----------



## TheSpore

Iron Angel said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Skepticism staved off, for now. This sounds interesting. I'll do the deciphering for you.
> 
> Basic Necron lord
> 
> Basic loadout with no gear:
> Staff of Light.
> 
> Under a hundred points, I think. Also unlocks Crypteks.
> 
> 
> Wargear options:
> 
> 1 man transport
> I'll assume this is like the Destroyer Body option in the current codex. Sure sounds very similar, except without the T+1 and with some kind of shield. Also sounds like the Lord will be able to share wounds with the transport.
> 
> Warscythe
> Now FREE. I happied inside a little. Ten points isnt really that much but a warscythe for free? SIgn me up. Sounds, however, like its ability to cruch through an invuln save is gone though, and its just a power weapon now. Damned shame. But hey, cant have anything that can actually fight terminators, now can we?
> 
> Blurry details on this next one.
> Gauntlet/Flamer.
> Its either a gauntlet that is a flamer, or they are two separate entities. If the latter, I would assume some kind of gauntlet would be a powerfist type equivalent. Then theres also a flamer which would mean the Lord could do some short-range horde chewing but a single flamer in this case wont be massively useful (Unless its the big flamer template, in which case I see this object being very expensive and this Lord being a very big target).
> 
> Dual swords
> Probably not power weapons from the sound of it but I see this being geared more the way the Flamer weapon is- A woodchipper, something that can put out a large number of attacks for use against hordes.
> 
> Phylactery, orb, phase shifter
> All sound like they work the same way they do now. No real comment necessary.
> 
> Armor upgrade to 2+
> Whoa whoa whoa. Whoa.
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> Hold the fucking phone. Armor to 2+? So if I take this plus a Phylactery and a Warscythe I have a Terminator with three wounds and lots of attacks that can resurrect himself?
> 
> Yes please.
> 
> The guy saying you dont need an armor save AND an invuln save has clearly never fought Terminators before. As big a target as this guy will be everything will be pointed at him, and if his save is 2+ he'll just laugh at everything short of the really big guns. Sounds good to me.
> 
> Brainshackles
> Lack of depth here but from what I can figure this makes the unit attacking the lord fight amongst itself to some degree.
> 
> Some kind of obscure omega one-shot weapon
> Apparently this is the big kahuna of oneshots, and it has a price tag to match. Its nice theres something here being geared for Apoc, it means the author has taken that into consideration.


Im glad you can speak dorkanese


----------



## Iron Angel

Madcow where did all the additional info in your translation come from? Source?


----------



## mcmuffin

TheSpore said:


> Im glad you can speak dorkanese


What the fuck is that about? 

Anyway, i am absolutely gutted that the Warscythe has lost its magic, now its just another boring weapon that every army has. Of course TH/SS termies have to be the cream of the crop, we could never have a unit that can mince them. even forcing invuls to be re-rolled would be better. Other than that, i like the sound of most things. I like the sound of flying around and raping stuff from a sky chariot. Brainshackles sound great, i think that their ability would be good for a unit linked to the outside cough*myhomebrewcodex*cough :wink: I think mat war has been stealing ideas from me :biggrin: These sound great, and it appears we may be getting a plastic lord kit   its going to be like fucking christmas


----------



## TheSpore

mcmuffin said:


> What the fuck is that about?
> 
> Anyway, i am absolutely gutted that the Warscythe has lost its magic, now its just another boring weapon that every army has. Of course TH/SS termies have to be the cream of the crop, we could never have a unit that can mince them. even forcing invuls to be re-rolled would be better. Other than that, i like the sound of most things. I like the sound of flying around and raping stuff from a sky chariot. Brainshackles sound great, i think that their ability would be good for a unit linked to the outside cough*myhomebrewcodex*cough :wink: I think mat war has been stealing ideas from me :biggrin: These sound great, and it appears we may be getting a plastic lord kit   its going to be like fucking christmas


eh just a simple joke ya know sometimes with these rumours we have to decipher what the author has written


----------



## mcmuffin

yes, I see now :biggrin: Blood of shittens would be what i would call a dork.:grin: I was also joking, but i forgot to add a smilie


----------



## micgao

I don't like the new Warscythe if it's true


----------



## TheSpore

micgao said:


> I don't like the new Warscythe if it's true


Matt Ward says: you will like and you will love it or I shall kill you within a piece 40k fluff!!!

JK


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Iron Angel said:


> Madcow where did all the additional info in your translation come from? Source?


Additional info? Everything I've written I've painstakingly deciphered from the text block. The way it's written is just plain shit, it's hard to get anything out of it which is why I have allot of question marks.

Everything is translated in the order it appears in the text so if you are wondering about some just read the scribble and compare it to my translation.

If you are still confused just ask what it is you see as "additional info".


----------



## Iron Angel

Stats really. That block of text was an undecipherable mess that has a lot of words but doesnt really say much, so I may have missed them, but I dont think it says anything about stats. Are you combining this with previous knowledge?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I'm combining it we previous rumours, current rules and the mess he regurgitated.

Which stats are you wondering about?

T5 W3 = mentioned in his text
Warscythe makes him S7 with power weapon hits, so it's a +2S Power weapon similar to the Sisters Blessed weapon or Dark Eldar ones.

A Necron Lord is currently S5, so I'm guessing it's a +2S PW

Phylactery = When he dies roll a D6 = 1-3 he dies, 4+ he stands up with 1-3 wound depending on how high you rolled.
Rez Orb = Boosts the WBB to a 4+
Phase Shifter = 3++

Look in the Necron codex for these and at the info posted, WBB on 4+ is based on previous rumours.

Necron Hunter Killer Missile, S8+ AP3+ Probably Blast or Large Blast.

A Hunter Killer Missile is S8 AP3, and if this thing is supposed to be the King and too expensive to use I'm guessing it's at a minimum S8+ and AP3+ and probably a blast weapon of some sort, or it might have melta rule.

Even if it was S10 AP1 it wouldn't be that scary or cost that much more than the 10pt HKM, so it has to have some special rules, or be a blast weapon of some sort.


----------



## Khargoth

The Lord rumours sound great, I've always envisaged Necron Lords being one of the standout units that could take on most of the 40k universe. Just look at Dawn of War, they nailed it.

I'm still peeved about the Warrior rumours. The Ork comparisons may seem extreme but it's somewhat valid. It's more a case of "Like Orks, but without the perks". Depending on how Phase Out works (and if it's still in) we may still be shackled into taking very large numbers of Warriors (personally I'm heavily enticed by the special Lord that makes Immortals Troops), and even if we don't, they will need to be large units to be effective.

I mentioned earlier that Heavy Bolters will be very dangerous, and despite the ubiquity of Missile Launchers I see a lot of HB's getting around just because the good strength and 3 shots make them excellent all-rounders. Anti-horde weapons are pretty universally AP4, which means we don't get a save, we (likely) don't get WBB, so they *die* like Orks but cost twice as much. 12pts each sounds really nice and justifies a 4+ save, but that's only 25% more Necron versus MEQ's, wheras traditional hordes get two or even three times as many models for equivalent cost. See what I'm getting at?


----------



## coke123

I really doubt that a new Necron codex will magically see the rise of the heavy bolter. Especially when people can simply pound you with the missiles, autocannons, psycannons, assault cannons, etc that they're already taking in all comers lists. Also, people seem to be forgetting that these 'Crons are rumoured to be able to take transports- thereby increasing not only survivability but their mobility as well. Last time I checked my Eldar codex, DAs are 12pts with T3, a 4+ save and no WBB, and a similar weapon loadout (against infantry, anyway), and they do just fine (in terms of the current Eldar codex, at any rate). It's the same as the people who where claiming the GK codex would see the rise of plasma- it really hasn't. A new individual codex, especially a fairly unplayed xenos codex, does not affect the metagame; new rulebook editions do.


----------



## Khargoth

I was mostly using HB's as an example of an AP4 weapon that will mess 'crons up. As you said yourself, there's plenty of AP4 weapons in 'all comers' lists. DAs have some nice tricks and wargear to justify their 12pts. 'crons have WBB but if the rumours are true that's almost directly nerfed by their 4+ save.

I'm also not fond of the whole concept of Crypteks. By the sound of things they're going to be almost mandatory to babysit units, and I _liked_ how 'crons were uniform squads of identical units, with the only unique units being the Lords and C'tan. My prediction is the models will be mediocre and will sell soley on their tactical necessity.

But then on the other hand, the possibility of resin lords, cool transports and walkers has me salivating. Interesting mix of awesome and scurrilous bullshit.


----------



## mcmuffin

Khargoth said:


> The Lord rumours sound great, I've always envisaged Necron Lords being one of the standout units that could take on most of the 40k universe. Just look at Dawn of War, they nailed it.I agree
> 
> 
> I'm still peeved about the Warrior rumours. The Ork comparisons may seem extreme but it's somewhat valid. It's more a case of "Like Orks, but without the perks". Depending on how Phase Out works (and if it's still in) we may still be shackled into taking very large numbers of Warriors (personally I'm heavily enticed by the special Lord that makes Immortals Troops), and even if we don't, they will need to be large units to be effective.
> They won't die like orks, because the new WBB can be taken in all circumstances except Sweeping Advance and when falling back. The additional 5+ inveulnerable save, which is essentially what it is, will make them a hard troops choice, because they get two saves. Phase out is gone in the same rumours that we see the 4+ save in, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that Heavy Bolters will be very dangerous, and despite the ubiquity of Missile Launchers I see a lot of HB's getting around just because the good strength and 3 shots make them excellent all-rounders. Anti-horde weapons are pretty universally AP4, which means we don't get a save, we (likely) don't get WBB, so they *die* like Orks but cost twice as much. 12pts each sounds really nice and justifies a 4+ save, but that's only 25% more Necron versus MEQ's, wheras traditional hordes get two or even three times as many models for equivalent cost. See what I'm getting at?they are not a horde, but they will be more numerous, with a good gun and better stats than most hordes.


10 characters


----------



## Khargoth

mcmuffin said:


> They won't die like orks, because the new WBB can be taken in all circumstances except Sweeping Advance and when falling back. The additional 5+ inveulnerable save, which is essentially what it is, will make them a hard troops choice, because they get two saves. Phase out is gone in the same rumours that we see the 4+ save in, so it doesn't matter.


Aha! Well that's much better, for some reason I was under the mindset that it only worked in all circumstances when a Res Orb was in the unit :headbutt:

I guess the only sad side effect of that is that Res Orbs are less awesome, being a simple upgrade to WBB. I loved watching opponents die a little inside after smugly obliterating three-quarters of my Immortal retinue, only to have almost all of them get back up because RES ORB, BITCH.


----------



## mcmuffin

Khargoth said:


> Aha! Well that's much better, for some reason I was under the mindset that it only worked in all circumstances when a Res Orb was in the unit :headbutt:
> 
> I guess the only sad side effect of that is that Res Orbs are less awesome, being a simple upgrade to WBB. I loved watching opponents die a little inside after smugly obliterating three-quarters of my Immortal retinue, only to have almost all of them get back up because RES ORB, BITCH.


Yes, i love that happening, but usually the crons are bum-raped by Phase out. New orbs give a 4+ Wbb, which is pretty good, considering that we now essentially have 2 saves.


----------



## Katie Drake

Khargoth said:


> I'm also not fond of the whole concept of Crypteks. By the sound of things they're going to be almost mandatory to babysit units, and I _liked_ how 'crons were uniform squads of identical units, with the only unique units being the Lords and C'tan. My prediction is the models will be mediocre and will sell soley on their tactical necessity.


I dunno, it's possible to use Grey Hunters without Wolf Guard for example. I don't see why Necron players couldn't use units made entirely of identical models. Warriors with no upgrades as an example. Since they'll be cheaper in points, it'll be possible to take even _more_ of them if that's what tickles one's fancy.


----------



## gally912

mcmuffin said:


> Yes, i love that happening, but usually the crons are bum-raped by Phase out. New orbs give a 4+ Wbb, which is pretty good, considering that we now essentially have 2 saves.


As opposed to now?


----------



## mcmuffin

gally912 said:


> As opposed to now?


as opposed to now, where if the close combat weapon ignores armour or is double toughness, WBB is ignored. In the new rules, WBB will save us from battle cannons, vindicators and power fists, weapons etc.


----------



## Irbian

Hey, has this been shared? http://natfka.blogspot.com/2011/05/updated-necron-compilation-with-necron.html


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some really interesting pictures on there


----------



## aboytervigon

Wait, Necrons incoming suppose to be coming on Wednesday 19th? That doesn't make sense this months 19th is a Thursday, next months 19th is a Sunday and the month after that is a Tuesday.


----------



## TheSpore

aboytervigon said:


> Wait, Necrons incoming suppose to be coming on Wednesday 19th? That doesn't make sense this months 19th is a Thursday, next months 19th is a Sunday and the month after that is a Tuesday.


How does the day of the week have anything to do with when they put out a message


----------



## aboytervigon

Somewhere on this thread someone said the incoming update was coming on Wednesday the 19th.


----------



## Vhalyar

MadCowCrazy said:


> Some really interesting pictures on there


The only one that didn't make me groan is the war barque. Maybe the bottom design of the war altar.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

aboytervigon said:


> Wait, Necrons incoming suppose to be coming on Wednesday 19th? That doesn't make sense this months 19th is a Thursday, next months 19th is a Sunday and the month after that is a Tuesday.


It was said on another forum that we would see the incoming on Monday, GW seems to be making their shitty sales policy thing public on Monday as well. There are also those who say GW will announce their resin switch on Monday.

We will get the incoming this month at least, probably next week or early the week after that.


----------



## aboytervigon

Resin switch on Monday? Cool.


----------



## Bindi Baji

MadCowCrazy said:


> It was said on another forum that we would see the incoming on Monday, GW seems to be making their shitty sales policy thing public on Monday as well. There are also those who say GW will announce their resin switch on Monday.


Another rumour is that on monday GW will announce a new range of GW branded dice made entirely from the bones of murdered kittens and puppies,
I also suspect they may also decide to take the CSM and Eldar out of the cabinet at GW HQ for a few days purely to mess with the mind of CSM and Eldar players.


----------



## Vhalyar

MadCowCrazy said:


> We will get the incoming this month at least, probably next week or early the week after that.


Unless it's a September release. I'd also be down on the dice made from re-purposed animal parts, but only if I can send GW the corpse of pets that have passed away, to forever be immortalized as dice.


----------



## Irbian

Bindi Baji said:


> Another rumour is that on monday GW will announce a new range of GW branded dice made entirely from the bones of murdered kittens and puppies,
> I also suspect they may also decide to take the CSM and Eldar out of the cabinet at GW HQ for a few days purely to mess with the mind of CSM and Eldar players.


I have listened that Bindi Baji only speak truth so... I can only ask..can you choose? I like cats, so I prefer puppy dices.


About the pictures... anybody can check if they are legit? I dont remember what I was searching when I arrived to the blog


----------



## Vhalyar

Irbian said:


> About the pictures... anybody can check if they are legit? I dont remember what I was searching when I arrived to the blog


The concept art? It's all legit, but also very old.


----------



## Vhalyar

Good news for Necrons! BramGaunt posted this at Warseer:



BramGaunt said:


> though id expect the metal to restik news tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> No. Staff will get this info tonight, the public at the 26th.
> 
> Ogres are scheduled for october, afaik. *We should get a peak into the tombs within 12 hours.*
Click to expand...

This would pretty much indicate that the SoB White Dwarf deal is not interfering with the Necron release, and that the release would be in August. I guess we'll have our confirmation fairly soon :biggrin:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Oh, this is gonna be good.

I have a sneaking suspicion 99% of the 40K community is going to be _very_ surprised...


----------



## Vhalyar

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Oh, this is gonna be good.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion 99% of the 40K community is going to be _very_ surprised...


I agree. People whined quite a bit when the GK powers were described as sorcery in their Incoming article; now imagine the Necrons, 11 years later with some massively changed fluff... :biggrin:


----------



## mcmuffin

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss!!!!!!! this makes me a very happy boy. So, my wallet will be empty for games day then.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

I am praying that on monday they do a cron release. if so i get to sell mine off for moneyz that go to my DE! muhahahaha


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Vhalyar said:


> I agree. People whined quite a bit when the GK powers were described as sorcery in their Incoming article; now imagine the Necrons, 11 years later with some massively changed fluff... :biggrin:


Not what I meant really but I won't say anything just incase I'm wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Vhalyar

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Not what I meant really but I won't say anything just incase I'm wrong :biggrin:


So I'm guessing that you don't think there's a Necron announcement tomorrow then?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

*prays more for necron release tomorrow*


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Vhalyar said:


> So I'm guessing that you don't think there's a Necron announcement tomorrow then?


So I'm guessing you are trying to fish out of me what I said I wasn't going to say I thought? :laugh:

ok, well, I do have a certain... Doubt. Just a plain jigsaw puzzle train of thought over a couple of years, given more validity in the past months. But it's still just abstract thinking. I'll give you the beginning of this line of thought and you can piece it out:

1. Models tend to be shown off, often, even if just for conceptual showcasing before they are even announced. This happened with SW, DE, BA, IG and GK and has happened for as long as I can remember.

2. GW tends to be -bad- at keeping secrets, except when they have a big pleasant surprise in store... Or when they're about to disappoint a lot of people. Or both.

3. Unknown to many here, and it may or may not be unrelated, GW are at work on a sales push in Asia.

4. Four of the five armies rumored to be "next" have had no unreleased models showcased...

5. My hunch has to do with the fifth army. Which would be unexpected to pretty much everyone, including me, if it happens, about 5 and half hours from now.

This may sound like a madman's ravings, and by all accounts they are :biggrin: but I don't want to commit to what I believe by stating it outright, mostly because I don't _fully_ believe it myself (CONTRADICTION!!!) and that would be foolish.


----------



## Katie Drake

If it makes you feel any better I don't think we're going to get an announcement today either.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Hm, I expect _something_ but... Que sera sera..


----------



## Arias

Not to nitpick but I thought the Necromancer was a complete joke? I remember someone on Heresy in one topic saying Necrons would get these new units as a joke, he even mentioned saying anything could become rumour if it was mentioned enough.

Or maybe i'm just going crazy, I don't know...


----------



## aboytervigon

Looks like no necron announcement today guys.


----------



## TheSpore

the announcment is coming I can feel it. Wait never mind I just gotta take the browns to the super bowl


----------



## OIIIIIIO

TheSpore said:


> the announcment is coming I can feel it. Wait never mind I just gotta take the browns to the super bowl


That shows how foolish you really are.
The Browns will NEVER make it to the Superbowl.:sarcastichand:

.... .... ....

I see that you were not speaking of Cleveland.:suicide::suicide::suicide:


----------



## TheSpore

OIIIIIIO said:


> That shows how foolish you really are.
> The Browns will NEVER make it to the Superbowl.:sarcastichand:
> 
> .... .... ....
> 
> I see that you were not speaking of Cleveland.:suicide::suicide::suicide:


blasphemy and heresy


----------



## HereticHammer01

So necrons weren't announced today but apparently in a week's time resin finecast models will be announced: so hopefully this will be the new necrons. A whole week to wait arrghh


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Resin finecast are all models that exist in pewter right now, with the exception of those planned for plastic.


----------



## Shandathe

And every single Sisters of Battle unit.


----------



## Winterous

Shandathe said:


> And every single Sisters of Battle unit.


Hey, it's better than metal!


----------



## TheSpore

at least we will no longer be destroying our hands and cranking out the dremal to convert metal anymore. That is if your only dealing with GW


----------



## Khargoth

Arias said:


> Not to nitpick but I thought the Necromancer was a complete joke? I remember someone on Heresy in one topic saying Necrons would get these new units as a joke, he even mentioned saying anything could become rumour if it was mentioned enough.
> 
> Or maybe i'm just going crazy, I don't know...


Yeah I got the distinct feeling it was a War of the Worlds gag considering it was rumoured to be a tripod. But then GW could just be plundering other universes for it's fluff now; are there even any writers left on the staff?


----------



## TheSpore

Hey I hear they will get to ally with blood angels with or without your opponents permission and now I hear of a PDF to be released that adds necron units to the current BA book.

PS im kidding(if im not too careful some will take this seriously


----------



## Vhalyar

Oh well. Wasn't there a rumor that we'd see the Incoming article appear mid-week?


----------



## TheSpore

well it is mid-week perhaps today or tomorrow.


----------



## Khargoth

TheSpore said:


> Hey I hear they will get to ally with blood angels with or without your opponents permission and now I hear of a PDF to be released that adds necron units to the current BA book.


The Necron units BA have access to also come with all the good BA rules at no extra cost :laugh:


----------



## TheSpore

All BA may replace their Bolt Gun with gauss flayers for no points


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some small rumours


ghost21 said:


> part of the sprues for destroyers was redesigned


----------



## ashikenshin

Nice I will just buy the new bits for my half-built destroyers. I was going to airbrush them this weekend but I'm just going to do something else then


----------



## Bindi Baji

MadCowCrazy said:


> Some small rumours


you have heard this rumour before MCC, I remember posting it a fair while ago


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal

Necrons why are awaiting these weak and pathetic machines? I lucius will slay them all!!!


----------



## Silens

Lucius with his might hammer of anti-grammar!!

Anyways.. Any Necron / Finecast rumours popped up lately?


----------



## aboytervigon

Lucius, you can not beat them as necrons can not take there clothes off! So you cannot fight the naked!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Silens said:


> Lucius with his might hammer of anti-grammar!!
> 
> Anyways.. Any Necron / Finecast rumours popped up lately?


No, Necrons and Tau were both "omitted" from the giant finecast poster.

EDIT: There are 5 squares on the poster that are black that say "CLASSIFIED"


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Bindi Baji said:


> I post something earlier
> please dont repeat it from
> another source because
> then I'm not special anymore....


It's hard to keep track, I search for Sister, Necron and Tau rumours every few hours so if something is repeated that's just the price you will have to pay 

At least someone is paying attention


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> It's hard to keep track, I search for Sister, Necron and Tau rumours every few hours so if something is repeated that's just the price you will have to pay
> 
> At least someone is paying attention


Nice post editing xD


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I thought my first reply was too boring, so I figured I'd try and be funny instead


----------



## PsychoXeno

Hopefully GW learned that all the news they put out was negative and they will try to offset it with an Incoming Necrons email. 

But again, _hope_fully.


----------



## Vhalyar

PsychoXeno said:


> Hopefully GW learned that all the news they put out was negative and they will try to offset it with an Incoming Necrons email.
> 
> But again, _hope_fully.


Not likely.


----------



## PsychoXeno

I'm not into that rumor. I could see maybe less people knowing about it, but it would kill anything resembling pre-orders so I doubt it.

Besides, its not like all the rumors we do get from the trickle down are drastically correct anyway. So any hole filling they do wouldn't help much anyway.


----------



## Vhalyar

We'll see soon enough if it's true or not. On top of everything else, GW managed to flip the bird to their White Dwarf subscribers, so hiding their upcoming products seems completely in-line :/


----------



## TheSpore

Im sure we will find something out soon


----------



## MadCowCrazy

This has been doing it's rounds, probably fake but at least it's something.


----------



## TheSpore

If it is fake they did a pretty good job on it. though the boxes are not black like in the usual codex. the issue I see though is how the warrior can be at that point cost when he has pretty much the same stats as a marine


----------



## ashikenshin

according to some, that's as fake as it gets. Just some placing of yakface's rumors on codex format.

Also most rumors say that new warriors don't have new models, so options for said new warriors are out of the question?


----------



## Kharn the Betrayer

Its a .png file so I would be very skeptical about it. I know Ahriman likes to edit his images with Photoshop CS40k so he can see them better. However, since its in a .png format and does not show any sign of degradation, salt is required.


----------



## TheSpore

Yeah that Ahrimin guy is a pesky fellow


----------



## Kharn the Betrayer

TheSpore said:


> Yeah that Ahrimin guy is a pesky fellow


Only because of his mastery of sorcery such as Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## Khargoth

ashikenshin said:


> Also most rumors say that new warriors don't have new models, so options for said new warriors are out of the question?


Probably just an extra sprue in the new boxes, much like the re-released Tac Squad box and Chaos vehicles. I keep letting my cynic off the leash, but it's a damn good way to make people buy the same thing twice.


----------



## HereticHammer01

well the different coloured rods were rumoured to be different weapons at one point?

But yeah looks pretty fake in my opinion.


----------



## Grevnash

TheSpore said:


> If it is fake they did a pretty good job on it. though the boxes are not black like in the usual codex. the issue I see though is how the warrior can be at that point cost when he has pretty much the same stats as a marine


Bad Innitiative and Save is worse... I can see it being close maybe around 15 points would be about right.

Also I heard stores can no longer order necrons, so that would mean they are tyring to get rid of current stock. Maybe for a new codex or.......they are just phasing them out lol.


----------



## Fire Lord

Grevnash said:


> phasing them out lol.


BOOOO! Now that one stinks.


----------



## TheSpore

I dont think they are phasing them out.


----------



## worldshatterer

Its Blood of Kittens time again-
http://bloodofkittens.com/blog/2011/...unit-review-2/

This time we've got a break down on the customisable C'tan found in the elites section. 

To Summarise:
-Monstrous Creature,Eternal Warrior,Fearless
-Goes from just under 200pts base to 505pts with all the trimmings.
-12 abilites ranging in cost from 10 to 50pts each
-Fluffwise this is one of the C'tan enslaved in the Necron uprising.

Purchasable abilities include:
-some kind of armour degradation,probably like the scarab rumours.
-large blast centred on C'tan anything under takes S3 hit no armour saves, wounds inflicted regenerate C'tan
-Deceiver style 1d3 unit redeploy after scout moves
-The ability to make melta/flamer weapons 'get hot' like plasma
-3 shooting attacks, 2 at S4 with either a large blast or assault 8 the other is a half range lascannon.
-everything with assault range of C'tan is in difficult/dangerous terrain
-assault grenades,defensive grenades,stealth[all in one option]
-assault based Jaws of the World Worlf[initiative test or die]
-make the entire battlefield difficult and dangerous terrain.

I know a lot of people have no time for Blood of Kittens, but a rumours a rumour!


----------



## Serpion5

So, now there is a necron uprising and the c`tan become the slaves? Sounds like Ward`s kind of fluff. Won`t jump to any conclusions, but this could make for some interesting changes or it could be an epic screw up of Ghelaana like proportions... 

Still, taken with salt. :scratchhead:


----------



## Vhalyar

That Make Your Own C'tan rumor is awesome. Hopefully everything will fall into place in August.


----------



## Khargoth

Serpion5 said:


> So, now there is a necron uprising and the c`tan become the slaves? Sounds like Ward`s kind of fluff.


Yep, sounds _exactly_ like someone trying to fix something that was never broken in the first place.


----------



## hungryugolino

That means it's probably true.


----------



## TheSpore

DIY c-tan I can only imagine the insanity people will come up with


----------



## Serpion5

Well, to be fair with my earlier comments, Ward`s rules are actually pretty solid. And I`ll read the fluff myself before judging it. A necron uprising story has a good potential.


----------



## TheSpore

I think maybe it is time they have a story where the Ncrons manage to reclaim some of their former selves a lil bit.


----------



## Khargoth

But it's so damned cliched! It's like "Hey, they're robots so of course they're going to reclaim sentience and revolt, and they're slaves, so revolution is inevitable."

Last time I checked, the Necrons didn't give a shit about being slaves; first of all because they were incapable of caring, and secondly because the only things they cared about in life were trying to live longer and venting their hatred for every other living thing. They get both, so why would they rebel?


----------



## Serpion5

Because the ideals of the necrons and the c`tan clash, it`s simple. 

The necrons want their own everlasting empire, free of all other sentient life. 

The c`tan want to feed on sentient races. For this, the living need to be sustained. 


It`s hardly surprising that the necrons would resent being reduced to glorified farmers. Cliche or not, it`s a good story and if done right could add a whole new dimension to the necrons character! More than one dimension for character can only be good, yes?


----------



## Khargoth

Serpion5 said:


> It`s hardly surprising that the necrons would resent being reduced to glorified farmers. Cliche or not, it`s a good story and if done right could add a whole new dimension to the necrons character!


This angle does have potential. I'll lay a bet, however, that the actual Codex fluff won't be this interesting, and that it will simply say the Necrons overthrew the C'tan (possibly with some info on how) and leave it at that. Because rebellion is what robots and slaves _do_, and the audience doesn't need to be filled in any further.


----------



## TheSpore

Khargoth said:


> This angle does have potential. I'll lay a bet, however, that the actual Codex fluff won't be this interesting, and that it will simply say the Necrons overthrew the C'tan (possibly with some info on how) and leave it at that. Because rebellion is what robots and slaves _do_, and the audience doesn't need to be filled in any further.


Just leaves it open for them to put out a new BL novel and rake in a lil more dough. Remeber Slaanesh is a greedy bastard and loves his money


----------



## Khargoth

I just had the mental image of a Necron Lord _protagonist_ and my brain exploded


----------



## TheSpore

Yeah Matt Wrad is branchin off to the BL he is gonna wirte the first novella entitled Tea Time with Dante and Lord 01010101011000011000


----------



## mcmuffin

TheSpore said:


> Just leaves it open for them to put out a new BL novel and rake in a lil more dough. Remeber Slaanesh is a greedy bastard and loves his money


Yes, slaanesh is secretly mark wells, reeking havoc in the realm of the stock markets.


----------



## TheSpore

mcmuffin said:


> Yes, slaanesh is secretly mark wells, reeking havoc in the realm of the stock markets.


Hey it all makes sense now America has Tzeench and the UK has slaanesh. 

So where is old khoren and nurgle hiddin out these days


----------



## mcmuffin

TheSpore said:


> Hey it all makes sense now America has Tzeench and the UK has slaanesh.
> 
> So where is old khoren and nurgle hiddin out these days


Khorne is obviously their Public Relations co-ordinator, seeing as they seem to hate all their customers, while nurgle is the customer base, slowly rotting away and decaying.


----------



## Khargoth

I think the latter's kinda obvious with every new and interesting strain of flu coming out of Asia...

And I get the feeling Khorne has set up camp smack-dab in the middle of Israel.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I saw Khorne the other day in Norway. He was playing fisticuffs with Thor.


----------



## Shandathe

Hey, look on the bright side. If Ward's writing fluff for an upcoming Necron codex, chances are he's not writing it for *mine*


----------



## Serpion5

Oh... Joy.  





(Is kidding, will read before he judges.)


----------



## TheSpore

Shandathe said:


> Hey, look on the bright side. If Ward's writing fluff for an upcoming Necron codex, chances are he's not writing it for *mine*


Point noted!!! I would hope they get a much better writer for the sisters


----------



## Vhalyar

While reading the newest (and unrelated to rumors) article on BoK, something caught my attention:



TasyTaste said:


> Imperial Guard dominated because competitive players saw them as the best army to play where as Space Marines won because they happened to be the most played. Going forward we expect to see this change a lot with as fast the meta changes. Already Grey Knights are on the rise *and with the potential for Necrons to break Imperial Guard* expect the numbers to change dramatic from this first year.


That just seems like an oddly specific thing to say; doubly so when the person supposedly has had a good look at the upcoming Necron codex. Worth something? Nothing? Who knows, but I'd love to see an army able to flip the bird to the alpha strike power of a highly tailored IG list :biggrin:


----------



## Synack

Vhalyar said:


> While reading the newest (and unrelated to rumors) article on BoK, something caught my attention:
> 
> 
> 
> That just seems like an oddly specific thing to say; doubly so when the person supposedly has had a good look at the upcoming Necron codex. Worth something? Nothing? Who knows, but I'd love to see an army able to flip the bird to the alpha strike power of a highly tailored IG list :biggrin:


BoLS have predicted that EVERY new army would be the downfall of IG since IG has come out, I wouldn't read too much into it.

In other news, I saw this over on warseer, so thought I would repost it here, dunno if it's accurate or not.



GrottoKnight said:


> Necrons drop fist week of Sept. They could push up to last week of August. July white dwarf backside and sneaks inside. August release issue. All models redone entirely. Warriors new package and option but same mold. Think Dark Eldar launch.


----------



## mcmuffin

jizz in my pants. I hope so, and i hope they break IG with super anti-mech technology.


----------



## TheSpore

Synack said:


> BoLS have predicted that EVERY new army would be the downfall of IG since IG has come out, I wouldn't read too much into it.
> 
> In other news, I saw this over on warseer, so thought I would repost it here, dunno if it's accurate or not.


Could be a lil wishlisting but none the less it does follow the current rumour trend thats been goin around. I will admit the next codex update is gonna be interesting to watch it pan out.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Source

A lot has been said recently, and talked about, whether or not Sisters or Necrons will be here first. While we do not have any announcement, the rumors that Sister's will slip into July/ Sept seems like it was pulled out of thin air. Today we have yet another rumor about the timeline, declaring Necrons the next codex.

We all really know its necrons next, so here is another source declaring that we will see a huge "dark eldar" style release the first week of September. Do not fear Sisters players, your codex will be here before years end.

Like all rumors, take with a grain of salt.

via GrottoKnight

Necrons drop fist week of Sept. They could push up to last week of August. July white dwarf backside and sneaks inside. August release issue. All models redone entirely. Warriors new package and option but same mold. Think Dark Eldar launch.


----------



## Vhalyar

Some bad news from BramGaunt:



 BramGaunt said:


> Well, I got some news, no new rumours though, and a bit sad. Apperantly it's neither August nor September. Summer's booked for fantasy appearantly. I still have Necrons for the next Codex, though, which would put sisters to early 2012 in my books. But as they have not been that dependably (to my own disappointment), well.. ah, darn.





BramGaunt said:


> This one is the hardest. One of my better sources told me directly "No Codex til Fall at the earliest. Possibly no 40k at all. They really want to push Warhammer back to the top. I don't say it cannot happen, I only rely info I get. I know I got peoples hopes up quiet a bit, and I am sorry for that, but I didn't want to keep it back until I got fingers pointed at me when we definatly know what august will be. I would be more then happy if you were right, CSE.


But then again, Stelek at YTTH seems pretty sure that Necrons are still on schedule and he tends to know what's going on at GW.


----------



## Igniskhin

I doubt this shocks anyone but I just tried to order some neurons from my flgs and all neurons have to be shipped from the UK. Apparently this is common for soon to be released stuff... But isnt 2 months early a bit of a long time to not sell models?


----------



## TheSpore

Igniskhin said:


> I doubt this shocks anyone but I just tried to order some neurons from my flgs and all neurons have to be shipped from the UK. Apparently this is common for soon to be released stuff... But isnt 2 months early a bit of a long time to not sell models?


half the sisters stuff isnt available now


----------



## MadCowCrazy

TheSpore said:


> half the sisters stuff isnt available now


and hasn't been available for nearly 2 years....


----------



## Shandathe

... a blister-only diet that can't possibly have been good for sales... Necrons at least still have SOMETHING in a decent-sized box. And a Battleforce.


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> and hasn't been available for nearly 2 years....


Tell me about it. And what is available is expensive as hell [$14.00 USD for ONE Seraphim? What?].

It cost me around $800 USD to get my army where it is now. Most of that was spent on individual blister packs [my FLGS had one of the last boxes of Sisters left in existence and I got a box of 5 Seraphim in a trade which helped a lot but the rest was all blister packs].


----------



## Vhalyar

Whoa, what's going on! Did I click on the Sisters thread by accident? :grin:

First, it's safe to say that GrottoKnight is full of shit.

Second, reds8n being subtle?



reds8n said:


> Scarey Nerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the rumours were pointing towards a November-ish release,
> 
> 
> 
> I would politely suggest that is a better candidate for the Necrons to get a codex, giving them a nice chance to preview them at GD UK.. much like they did with the successful Dark Eldar launch.
Click to expand...


----------



## aboytervigon

I heard from a guy at my LGW who apparently has a friend very high up in GW that necrons are coming in August , I normally wouldn't believe him but he was very excited and seemed to know a lot of the rules we have heard.


----------



## Vhalyar

aboytervigon said:


> necrons are coming in games workshop.


I, too, have a feeling that Necrons won't be coming from Privateer Press or Mantic


----------



## aboytervigon

Wow massive typo there.


----------



## Katie Drake

aboytervigon said:


> I heard from a guy at my LGW who apparently has a friend very high up in GW that necrons are coming in August , I normally wouldn't believe him but he was very excited and seemed to know a lot of the rules we have heard.


Sounds like he's read the same rumors as everyone else has and is just repeating them.


----------



## aboytervigon

Hmmm I don't know he really didn't sound like he was lying about his friend high up in Gw and seemed incredibly excited.


----------



## Vaz

Stelek knows about GW... I hope he knows more about GW than 40K. Although frankly, it's not too hard.


----------



## aboytervigon

Also my LGW isn't allowed to order necrons anymore.


----------



## Grevnash

The rumor is we will hear about the next codex release in the next 2-3 weeks. Necron seem to be the run away fave but apparently Tau is actually picking up some steam as well.

I think it will go Necrons but to be honest Tau could make sense too.


----------



## Shandathe

In 2-3 weeks you'll see the back page in the White Dwarf advertising a White Dwarf dex for the Sisters.


----------



## Grevnash

Maybe......but is that really what you want? I mean the rumors of the battle box would suggest a new codex. Why not let Dwarf do something that isn't in the near future codex wise.


----------



## Zion

Grevnash said:


> Maybe......but is that really what you want? I mean the rumors of the battle box would suggest a new codex. Why not let Dwarf do something that isn't in the near future codex wise.


As it stands we've got until the Olympics next year. If they're doing a stop-gap codex like they did for Chaos Warriors a few years back while they get the models finalized [since they should be ready sometime roughly next March-May at the latest unless something changes] and the rules ready then that's plenty of time to stick them in the box with a new codex on launch.

Now if that's what will happen, no idea. All I'm saying is the possibility is there for us to still be a Starter Box inclusion.

What I think is fairly likely is that if we aren't the first codex out of the chute (or released just before 6th hits), then we'll be the first non-Space Marine Imperial update.


----------



## mcmuffin

Grevnash said:


> Maybe......but is that really what you want? I mean the rumors of the battle box would suggest a new codex. Why not let Dwarf do something that isn't in the near future codex wise.


What is wanted is irrelevant, it is simply what is being done by GW that matters, and all evidence suggests that sisters are next followed by necrons, who are almost complete by all accounts. Tau are not next, that is certain.


----------



## Bindi Baji

The Necron release will be closely tied in with games day


----------



## aboytervigon

That makes me unhappy what happened to august Necrons?


----------



## mcmuffin

Bindi Baji said:


> The Necron release will be closely tied in with games day


I like you for saying this. I guess october then, with models on sale early at GD.


----------



## Grevnash

It's all still speculation at this point anyway, but I don't know how they can put Sisters before Necron or Tau. It might just be my normal gaming group but Sisters just doesn't have the support of Tau and Necrons. 

As it is Necrons are a terrible army but I still see people playing them. Sisters i have never seen played or even really heard anyone super intrested in them getting a codex.

I know some people love the Sisters but are they gonna be as big of a draw as Tau or Necrons? I don't think so.

I say let Dwarf do Tau and then Necrons gets the next Codex and Sisters come out around 6th with a codex.


----------



## mcmuffin

that isn't going to happen, so what you are saying isn't going to make a difference. Its sisters, then necrons, then probably an imperial army, then tau. Sisters are coming in a dwarf dex, thats it, and they will get a dex eventually. 
It is not speculation.

There are a very large amount of sisters players, just look at the amount of interest the dex is creating


----------



## Shandathe

Sorry Grevnash, but I think you're projecting (and some other things). That having been said, getting a 'dex in the WD isn't something to be happy about. If you think you can convince GW to give the spot to blueskinned hippies or Necrons (and get the Sisters an actual Codex later on), EVERYONE would be happier.


----------



## Katie Drake

Shandathe said:


> Sorry Grevnash, but I think you're projecting (and some other things). That having been said, getting a 'dex in the WD isn't something to be happy about.


It's not something to bitch and moan about either which there is an awful lot of going on here and on other sites.

When my Blood Angels were updated via White Dwarf a few years ago I was happy. I don't understand what the big deal is when by not having a WD update the actual Sisters Codex doesn't come any faster. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Shandathe

We saw what happened to the Blood Angels


----------



## Katie Drake

Shandathe said:


> We saw what happened to the Blood Angels


Yeah, they got an awesome Codex. There was a rough patch definitely, but it isn't something to break the internet bitching about.


----------



## Shandathe

That BA rough patch was barely - if at all - made better for three years before the awesome happened. WH still sorta works. Better the devil you know, and all that. :good:


----------



## Shandathe

I should probably add to that that ever since the devil we knew, GW has gone out of it's way to screw the Sisters over fluff-wise in just about every Codex since. That's not really the sort of thing that engenders faith in GW's willingness to do right by the Sisters.

Coming back to the Necrons... It's looking more and more like they *will* be done right by, at least in terms of rules and models. The slight delay caused by the Sisters WDex moves them into perfect position for a grand relaunch centered around Games Day, with a potentially massive number of new models.


----------



## andrewm9

Shandathe said:


> I should probably add to that that ever since the devil we knew, GW has gone out of it's way to screw the Sisters over fluff-wise in just about every Codex since. That's not really the sort of thing that engenders faith in GW's willingness to do right by the Sisters.
> 
> Coming back to the Necrons... It's looking more and more like they *will* be done right by, at least in terms of rules and models. The slight delay caused by the Sisters WDex moves them into perfect position for a grand relaunch centered around Games Day, with a potentially massive number of new models.


Yeah its sad for Sisters really. I woudl have waited for a real codex and bought tons of new shiny plastic models and cool Finecast characters. I figure with a 30-45 page dex (half size that from a real one) we'll get less units than a standard 5th ed codex and no plastics to go with it. I might believe we will get a single plastic kit if its one fits all though that will be ridiculously expensive I'm sure. Since they will be cast a WD codex there will be no additional support (more of the same from GW).

I want to believe that its goign to be good and that we will get lots of stuff but after playing this game for almost 4 years now I don't see that happening. Why change thoughts now. Sisters are the least liked dex by GW. How many years has it been since an article in WD featured Sisters in any way. I'd bet this is the first since the 3rd ed Dex and its wave of articles hit.
Sisters are the punching bag of authors in Black LIbrary books except in Faith and Fire. Show me one more where the Sisters aren't almost all killed easily by the protagonists or the antagonists. Thakfully Sisters will be getting some more books this year (one audio and one print).


----------



## Khargoth

Shandathe said:


> I should probably add to that that ever since the devil we knew, Matt Ward has gone out of his way to screw the Sisters over fluff-wise in just about every Codex since.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Zion

Khargoth said:


> Fixed that for you.


Now mind you Ward has only screwed them over in the codices he's written. The lack of attention from GW and the other books can't be reasonibly blamed on him.


----------



## TheSpore

Zion said:


> Now mind you Ward has only screwed them over in the codices he's written. The lack of attention from GW and the other books can't be reasonibly blamed on him.


I think we can blame Matt Ward on everything I even blame hime for me having diabetes now!!!


----------



## Khargoth

Zion said:


> Now mind you Ward has only screwed them over in the codices he's written. The lack of attention from GW and the other books can't be reasonibly blamed on him.


Still, my edit remains completely true. Have you _seen_ some of the ways he snuffs Sisters?


----------



## hungryugolino

Matt Ward can and should be blamed for everything. That said, unless he's a rogue psyker, he couldn't have been behind things like this WD codex or the appalling GK models.


----------



## Shandathe

That's because it's a conspiracy that started all the way back with the Necron Codex. Alas, Sanctuary 101, we barely knew ye... At least we put up a 'valiant fight'?


----------



## Zion

Khargoth said:


> Still, my edit remains completely true. Have you _seen_ some of the ways he snuffs Sisters?


Yes I have, but at the same time I can't rightfully blame one man for everything an entire company had done.


----------



## TheSpore

Shandathe said:


> That's because it's a conspiracy that started all the way back with the Necron Codex. Alas, Sanctuary 101, we barely knew ye... At least we put up a 'valiant fight'?


I though the 101 fluff had actually been around longer than that. 



Zion said:


> Yes I have, but at the same time I can't rightfully blame one man for everything an entire company had done.


Why not it at leasts makes it fun


----------



## Vhalyar

Looks like we're getting some more Necrons rumors from BoK soon:



> This is a notice from the group 'Rumors Sweet Little Rumors':
> 
> "Let us end this week week of rumors turning back to *the other codex coming out soon*.
> 
> *Think the main Villains of Stargate Atlantis series... *
> 
> By Saturday I will explain..."


Never watched Stargate Atlantis, but some quick googling reveals:
- Wraiths: The main adversaries on Stargate Atlantis, the Wraith are the dominant species in the Pegasus galaxy. They are biologically *immortal* hive-based *humanoids* who feed on the "life-force" of humans, causing them to "lose years" in a way similar to aging. The Wraith drove the Ancients out of Pegasus 10,000 years ago, and now* maintain the human worlds of Pegasus as sources of food*. The arrival of the Atlantis Expedition in the Pegasus galaxy leads to the Wraith *waking prematurely from their hibernation*, and the human population of Pegasus is not enough to sustain all of them.

- Asurans: *Artificial life-forms* composed of nanites, introduced in season 3 of Stargate Atlantis. They are similar to the human-form Replicators of Stargate SG-1 and so are called that in the show. The Asurans were created by the Ancients to combat the Wraith but were ultimately abandoned for being too dangerous. Extremely aggressive, the nanites thrived and *built an advanced civilization*.


----------



## Shandathe

I'm not inclined to call that Necron rumours. Remember the Sisters rumours thread, featuring that shot of the August White Dwarf announcement? And the big fragging *VAMPIRE* on it?

Though admittedly that particular armybook isn't really in need of replacement yet...


----------



## Vhalyar

Shandathe said:


> I'm not inclined to call that Necron rumours. Remember the Sisters rumours thread, featuring that shot of the August White Dwarf announcement? And the big fragging *VAMPIRE* on it?
> 
> Though admittedly that particular armybook isn't really in need of replacement yet...


He said codex, not armybook 
Plus Ogres are supposedly the next Fantasy army to get their armybook updated.
With both of these things in mind, I don't see how he couldn't be talking about Necrons.

Edit: There we go... Vampire Count is a new wave release, not an army update.


----------



## Khargoth

TheSpore said:


> I though the 101 fluff had actually been around longer than that.


That's what I love about the current 'dex, it grabbed a whole heap of bits of fluff and made a remarkable amount of sense from it. Like the fate of the Unholy Harbinger.


----------



## Vhalyar

Necron rumors. Yay!
Written by Badtaste. Fuck.

If you want the horrid version, click here. Otherwise here's the summary:

*Fast Attack slot:*
- Scarabs
- Destroyers (+Heavy Destroyers)
- Wraiths
- New Jetbikes (Tomb Blades, from Yakface)

*Destroyers*
- Only one army list entry
- Fast Attack slot
- Upgrades to Heavy Destroyer (All, just one? No mention)
- Jump Infantry instead of Jetbikes.

*Wraiths*
- Statline has not changed much
- Strength 6 ("same as a Dreadnought's without its fist")
- 2 Wounds
- Can use wound allocation trickery to a small degree (Upgrades are individual)
- Costs 40 points each ("same as a Terminator")
- 3++ save ("same as a terminator with shield")
- 2 Attacks that Rend
- Moves through terrain without taking a test
- Max unit size is 6
- Fearless
- Jump Infantry
- Can have whips that help with the low Initiative problem (Whips? Like the Tyranid Lash Ship I guess.)

Can equip one of two guns:
- Exiler: Heavy single shot, pistol range. Unit must pass strength test of be removed. Costs 15 points ("same as a Grey Hunter").
- Pistol: Same strength as the Wraith melee attacks. Costs 10 points ("Costs 25% of a Terminator").

*Scarabs:*
- Apparently puts the Wraiths to serious shame.

*C'tan*
- Correction about the "makes all terrain dangerous" upgrade: All difficult terrain becomes dangerous


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Vhalyar said:


> Necron rumors. Yay!
> Written by Badtaste. Fuck.


Couldn't agree more....


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Vhalyar said:


> Necron rumors. Yay!
> - Wraith squad can fit in a transport (He said Razorback, I'm guessing it was a slip)


I think it was just a "sibylline" way to define max unit size (6, as you have already pointed out).


----------



## Shandathe

There's the issue that the Necrons don't (currently) have transports. They get around by teleportation, which is a very fluffy way to do things and I hope is preserved, even if everyone and his dog is mechanizing in this edition...


----------



## Khargoth

I'm still crossing my fingers that 'transports' mean mobile portals.

I do like the idea of that 'war barque' that the Lord plugs into and flies like a giant Destroyer body, though.


----------



## Winterous

Khargoth said:


> I'm still crossing my fingers that 'transports' mean mobile portals.


Could be like the Warp Prism in Starcraft 2. Basically it transports dudes by converting their physical body into energy, storing that energy and their 'blueprint', and then reconstructing them at the destination.
At least that's how I think it works.

Anyway, you get my point; it could hold the Necrons in another state, and then revert them to their physical form.


----------



## Katie Drake

Winterous said:


> Could be like the Warp Prism in Starcraft 2. Basically it transports dudes by converting their physical body into energy, storing that energy and their 'blueprint', and then reconstructing them at the destination.
> At least that's how I think it works.
> 
> Anyway, you get my point; it could hold the Necrons in another state, and then revert them to their physical form.


Hopefully they'll be tougher than the Warp Prism... I've shot so many of those down with missile turrets.


----------



## Winterous

Katie Drake said:


> Hopefully they'll be tougher than the Warp Prism... I've shot so many of those down with missile turrets.


Pssht, it's all about the Mutalisks.


----------



## hungryugolino

Necrons in transports? I can believe it, given that it's GW, but if true, this will make me sad. So much flavour gone...


----------



## Vhalyar

Shandathe said:


> There's the issue that the Necrons don't (currently) have transports. They get around by teleportation, which is a very fluffy way to do things and I hope is preserved, even if everyone and his dog is mechanizing in this edition...


There's nothing wrong with having options though. In this case the option to go teleport-heavy or transport-heavy. In any case, since these rumors go hand-in-hand with Yakface's, the transport options are indeed regular transports (as in with a maximum capacity), not portals or teleporters or whatever else.

For all we know, teleportation is an extremely inefficient way of doing things. And in any case, transports still make sense to have around from a "fluff" point of view.



The Mad Hatter said:


> I think it was just a "sibylline" way to define max unit size (6, as you have already pointed out).


Yeah, I ended up correcting that shortly after; just forgot to remove the line :x


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I wouldn't be surprised if the transports worked like some kind of relay system, you can enter any transport or monolith on the table and exit through any other the next turn.


----------



## Shandathe

I wouldn't be surprised if the transports don't exist


----------



## Vhalyar

Shandathe said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the transports don't exist


Considering that transports were part of the original Necron codex design, I'd be surprised if there were not any :wink:


----------



## Silens

I think a good thing we could note suggesting Necrons will actually be releasing very soon is the fact that NO Necron finecast models were released; maybe they're saving them for a new codex release in upcoming months.

Cba to read all the pages in case anybody pointed this out before me.


----------



## Shandathe

It's been considered an indication, especially as the Sisters (and the Ogres in WHFB) are in the same situation.

Admittedly, that's also the armies GW often seems to like to screw over, so who knows.


----------



## Vhalyar

From Captain Ventris at Warseer:



> Two waves of Necrons are supposed to be released the weekends of Nov. 12 and Dec. 3rd. What models will be in what release is still being discussed, obviously the codex is in the first wave, but he also mentioned that warriors were getting re-cut with the scarabs removed and options added in their place. Scarab swarms are apparently going to a multi-part finecast kit that is more dynamicly posed than just scarabs hovering in place


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some new Necron rumours at last :crazy:
Source


SK5556838528 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just seen a plastic Necron Spyder sprue.
> 
> Accidentally caught a glimpse, don't want to say where because I'm still there, but it should be obvious.
> 
> Quick details:
> 
> Definitely larger; probably closer to a rhino size (in terms of volume)
> 
> More elegant design (limbs), but clearly a Spyder. I think I saw some scarabs, not sure.
> 
> I saw claw parts and what was either a gun or something that looks a lot like one. Could have been an under-spine or something.
> 
> 90% sure that's what I saw.
> 
> (Yeah, ok, first poster, salt, whatever)


----------



## Vhalyar

I hope this turns out to be true, because that'd be a pretty hefty size increase to the spyders and better reflect their monstrous creature nature. Plus more spyder to love.


----------



## Vhalyar

More rumors incoming from BoK this weekend, starting with just this picture of the Terminator 4 Hunter-Killer ships:










With a description of "Now more than just flying pyramids"


----------



## Shandathe

After Valkyries, Stormravens, Razorwings, Voidravens (and the whole Summer of Fliers rumour a while ago) I'd say it's safe to say that the Necrons getting a flier is about as surprising as the sun coming up in the morning.


----------



## Vhalyar

Much better than another flying pyramid or a pyramid on a flying crescent though, which I imagine was the point of the preview snippet.


----------



## Khargoth

That will be interesting indeed to see


----------



## HereticHammer01

Although I think I like necrons lacking transports/many vehicles, that pic is promising if the real thing is anything like that.


----------



## Shandathe

Given that it's a Terminator pic, I don't think GW's going to be eager to make it look like that. Lawsuits, you know.


----------



## Vhalyar

Shandathe said:


> Given that it's a Terminator pic, I don't think GW's going to be eager to make it look like that. Lawsuits, you know.


Of course it's not going to be the exact same thing 

It points towards a pretty different aesthetic, given what we've seen of Necron vehicles, which is the interesting part. That it has some similarities to the Aerial-HK is a bonus since it's an awesome design.

And to be fair, all it'd take from GW is a few fancy changes here and there on the original design and they could mostly reuse it without invoking a lawsuit on themselves.

Also gives me hope that the "giant walker" will end up being more like this and less like [url="http://i.imgur.com/2R2Nz.jpg]that[/url].


----------



## MadCowCrazy

New Blood of Kittens rumor.

Necron Heavy support

Fast Skimmer, armor 11-11-10, living metal, it can go as fast as a razorwing, two kinds of weapons. One weapon is strength 10 AP 1 12 inch range. The other is strenth 7 AP - and can hit multiple targets.


----------



## Keecai

excellent news, 
I think its about time they get some vehicles.
Just hope it looks ok, Those sketches we saw a while back looked less than impressive, i not liking the space tomb kings look. Hope they dont go down that route


----------



## Maidel

Vhalyar said:


> Also gives me hope that the "giant walker" will end up being more like this and less like


----------



## Vhalyar

MadCowCrazy said:


> New Blood of Kittens rumor.
> 
> Necron Heavy support
> 
> Fast Skimmer, armor 11-11-10, living metal, it can go as fast as a razorwing, two kinds of weapons. One weapon is strength 10 AP 1 12 inch range. The other is strenth 7 AP - and can hit multiple targets.


Neat, hopefully the points are properly adjusted. Yakface said that all skimmers could get an upgrade of +2 front & side AV until the first glance/pen hit, so it just might be a bit more survivable than the vendetta.


----------



## mcmuffin

Well, this is sounding more positive anyway. Although, the guy on bok called it a french breakfast bread, which would suggest that it is shaped like a croissant, and i don't know how that would relate to the Hunter-Killer, but that is just my theory. I do hope this pans out nicely, i would like to take my shiny friends out of storage soon, and give them some new friends as well.


----------



## Vhalyar

mcmuffin said:


> Although, the guy on bok called it a french breakfast bread, which would suggest that it is shaped like a croissant, and i don't know how that would relate to the Hunter-Killer, but that is just my theory.


Yeah, the breakfast flew over my head when I first read the article 
So supposedly it's keeping with the crescent shape. Fine, that can work, but for the love of god please look better than the BFG ships.


----------



## Serpion5

MadCowCrazy said:


> New Blood of Kittens rumor.
> 
> Necron Heavy support
> 
> Fast Skimmer, armor 11-11-10, living metal, it can go as fast as a razorwing, two kinds of weapons. One weapon is strength 10 AP 1 12 inch range. The other is strenth 7 AP - and can hit multiple targets.


Interesting. :scratchhead: 

It would be nice to see more development on this level, the necrons are really lacking in any kind of air support, even in fluff.


----------



## elmerochivo

I think that this is amazing!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Scarab17

I wouldn't be upset if the flier looked more or less like this:










Rather than these flat buggers:










Sweep the wings forward a little more, give the rear body more of a scarab-shell feel and amp up the weaponry a little. Perfect.

Oh, by the way this is my first post though I've been lurking around for quite a while. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## TheSpore

Scarab17 said:


> I wouldn't be upset if the flier looked more or less like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than these flat buggers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweep the wings forward a little more, give the rear body more of a scarab-shell feel and amp up the weaponry a little. Perfect.
> 
> Oh, by the way this is my first post though I've been lurking around for quite a while. Nice to meet you all.


SO you have been stalking in the shadows, watching and waiting the right time to strike


----------



## Scarab17

> SO you have been stalking in the shadows, watching and waiting the right time to strike


Pfft. What am I, Eldar or something? 

No, I just awoke from stasis to see someone built a forum over my head. Thought I might as well say something before I told you kids to get off my lawn.

Necrons, the crotchety old men of the galaxy.


----------



## TheSpore

Scarab17 said:


> Pfft. What am I, Eldar or something?
> 
> No, I just awoke from stasis to see someone built a forum over my head. Thought I might as well say something before I told you kids to get off my lawn.
> 
> Necrons, the crotchety old men of the galaxy.


I like that analogy thats a good one, but good sir mr.necron at least you had some common courtesy rather than all the other necrons out ther


----------



## PsychoXeno

Why would they bother with a complete redesign when they have the BFG models to go off of? This is GW we're talking about here.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat490025a&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Vhalyar

PsychoXeno said:


> Why would they bother with a complete redesign when they have the BFG models to go off of? This is GW we're talking about here.


Yeah, why would GW redesign anything old?

I mea-
























Oh...


----------



## PsychoXeno

But those are terrible and deserve it. I mean look at them. Necrons are Tombkings in space and they are based on Ancient Egypt. AE was all about crescents and pyramids. Necron ships look just fine to me. Not brought through a wringer like that Nid or modeled by a three year-old like that monstrosity in the middle.

Slap more detail on a larger version of the Necron ship and you have a good looking model.


----------



## Keecai

i might be alone on this but i like the old wraithlord models....
the same cant be said for the others.


----------



## Scarab17

Oh dear God what the hell is that Blue Thing?!

... um... sorry. It caught me off guard. Seriously though, is that supposed to be a dreadnought, terminator, or killa-kan? 

Anyway, In Gothic Necrons didn't have any small fighters or bombers so it's not exactly redesigning something old. It's inventing a new unit (canon be damned) and one that will be played with on a 40k table not a Gothic one.
The changes I was suggesting would have kept a crescent look from above and tied it more to the ground troops via the scarab/destroyer/spyder like body. If I could draw at all I'd sketch it out for ya. but instead you get another picture that isn't what I mean but sort of is. Enjoy.










Regardless, it's all pointless speculation and wishful thinking. For all we know they just dipped a croissant in resin and stuck it on a flight stand for $75.


----------



## Serpion5

While necrons are based on ancient egyptian culture and appearance, GW have managed to give them their own style. 

I would not really like it if they simply ripped off stargate after the massive revamp other races have received. DE for example.


Also, I didn`t mind the old wraithlord but the new one _is_ better.


----------



## Vhalyar

PsychoXeno said:


> But those are terrible and deserve it. I mean look at them.


You were saying that GW wouldn't redesign a Necron ship because it's GW, nothing about style 

The BFG ships are old and have been untouched for a very long time, so I wouldn't be surprised if GW went and redesigned them to have a different 'feel'. That doesn't preclude keeping the crescent shape - Scarab17's suggestions are pretty cool in that regard.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some Vehicle rumours has popped up today, saw these at BOLS but if anyone knows the source let me know.

Source
Lets take a look at the purported Necron transports...

Transport ALPHA: Open-topped, Skimmer, 10 model capacity, AV:11 all round.
@120 pts

Transport BETA: Fast, Skimmer, 15 model capacity, AV:11 all round.
@150 pts

Transport GAMMA: Jetbike, 1 model capacity (for HQ-ICs), Gause Flayers/Blasters.
@60 pts

Vehicle Upgrade: Quantum Shielding (cost based on vehicle) - AV of vehicle Front and Sides is +2 until a Glancing or Penetrating hit is scored. Also grants Living Metal benefits.


----------



## Vhalyar

Pretty steep point costs...

Well, let's cross-reference with Yakface's rumours, since they're basically the same.

- The 15-capacity transport is able to recover casualties to a unit, up to its initial strength.
- One of the two transports (10 or 15) is for an HQ and his retinue. Now, Yakface might have confused that with the third (GAMMA), or maybe not since that one is only for a single unit and doesn't carry the retinue.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Saw this over at BoLS, some interesting stuff in there

Reanimation: - An updated variant of We'll Be Back. Models with this rule who were killed last turn roll a d6 at the end of each phase, regardless of what caused the wound (thunder hammer, etc...); standing back up on a 5+. Res Orbs makes this a 4+ roll if within 6".

Eternal Life: - for ICs, this grants a Reanimation roll after the model loses its last wound. If successful, the IC stands back up with 1 wound and, if within 1"of enemy models is placed in assault with them.

Living Metal: - Crew Shaken results are ignored on a 2+, Crew Stunned results are ignored on a 4+. All other current codex benefits are removed.

Gauss Weapons: - Armor penetration rolls of 6 auto-glance, to-wound rolls of 6 auto wound.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Vhalyar said:


> You were saying that GW wouldn't redesign a Necron ship because it's GW, nothing about style
> 
> The BFG ships are old and have been untouched for a very long time, so I wouldn't be surprised if GW went and redesigned them to have a different 'feel'. That doesn't preclude keeping the crescent shape - Scarab17's suggestions are pretty cool in that regard.


I would imagine we'd see something very similar at a glance and yet very new when looked at in detail, that would fit in with the upcoming necron range that i've seen so far


----------



## r9a9g9e

I like the reanimation, eternal life. They sound like good ideas.

All of the living metal rules that I have seen seem like pure crap. If I am going to take a 120-150+ point transport I want it to do more than be a little resistant to the FIRST thing that shoos at it. 2+/4+ save? fore crew shaken/stunned is garbage. I would rather have a 5+ cover save.


----------



## Katie Drake

Guys, Living Metal is going to be a _huuuuuge_ deal if it negates Shaken and Stunned results! Think of how infuriating it is to have Grey Knight vehicles shoot at you despite you Shaking them in your turn and you'll get a similar effect with Necron vehicles (though admittedly less effective against Stunned results).

Also, +2AV until the first glancing or penetrating hit might end up being fantastic depending on the cost of the upgrade. I think it'll be one of those things that will be worth it on some platforms and not on others.


----------



## r9a9g9e

I can see your point. Moving and shooting despite your opponents best efforts is a fun thing. 

Power of the Machine Spirit is 30pts if I remember correctly, if it is even 20 for living metal then that drives the cost up to 140-170 and who knows if it has a weapon that is worth a crap.

I still think that +2AV until first DAM result is a crap upgrade, at the rate armies can send out str8-9 shots it just is not going to be a big difference. I would rather see static teliportation nodes with a turret that come in like drop pod assault then an overpriced fragile transport. at the price of the thing u could field another 3 destroyers. or the opposing player rolls a 5+ and u loose. when it is 15-55 points then ok, if it is 150 count me out.

Point being that i own marines, and got necrons because they are different than marines, and I want useful units with multiple different builds, not just mech up to have a fighting chance. I like the undying elite vs. doing what all the other pathetic races of the universe do (except the bugs).


----------



## Khargoth

The 15 model transport with the ability to 'top up' the unit sounds pretty cool, hopefully the model looks like a flying Egyptian machine shop.


----------



## Wingman

I'm not a fan of the one model transport. I thought HQ's were able to take a destroyer body for a lot less points so wouldn't you just do that instead?

Gauss weapons look pretty beastly if that rumor is true, should make it interesting to see against a mech army when every unit has a chance to stun a vehicle.


----------



## Winterous

Wingman said:


> I'm not a fan of the one model transport. I thought HQ's were able to take a destroyer body for a lot less points so wouldn't you just do that instead?
> 
> Gauss weapons look pretty beastly if that rumor is true, should make it interesting to see against a mech army when every unit has a chance to stun a vehicle.


It will probably have some crazy rules.

And um... You do realise that that's exactly what Gauss weapons do now, right?


----------



## Wingman

I have never played against Necrons before. Nobobdy in my area plays them and I don't think anyone is actually interested in the release either so it's hard for me to figure out anything about them.

I actually found out recently that the monolith can teleport units.


----------



## Serpion5

The IC transporter just reminded me of Xerxe`s giant pyramid chair from 300. 

I converted a Necron Lord sitting on top of a Monolith. Do you think that`d work? :laugh:


----------



## lemage

Serpion5 said:


> The IC transporter just reminded me of Xerxe`s giant pyramid chair from 300.
> 
> I converted a Necron Lord sitting on top of a Monolith. Do you think that`d work? :laugh:


that would be awesome.


----------



## SlamHammer

Now if I am reading Gauss Weapons correctly, its auto-wound which is not the same as rending, correct?


----------



## aboytervigon

Auto-wound: automatically causes a wound, saving throws allowed.

Rending: auto-wounds, counts as power weapon.


----------



## lemage

i dont know if this is helpful or not but one of the guys that work in the store at warhammer world told me that they've stopped producing the old boxes for the warriors and monoliths ect. 
as i said before i dont know if this is helpful or new.


----------



## TheSpore

lemage said:


> i dont know if this is helpful or not but one of the guys that work in the store at warhammer world told me that they've stopped producing the old boxes for the warriors and monoliths ect.
> as i said before i dont know if this is helpful or new.


That normally means there is new dex coming soon and that the older models have been redone.


----------



## lemage

TheSpore said:


> That normally means there is new dex coming soon and that the older models have been redone.


its just the actual cardbord boxes he told me about. nothing about the contents sadly


----------



## brothertim

Unfortunately I found out the hard way that the necron range has been discontinued, when I tried to get a monolith with my Ard Boyz winnings...

I am really hoping GW releases the codex early next month and I am able to bring an entirely new army to the semifinal round. The only downside is that I wouldn't have much time to really learn what the army is capable of and how to use it...here's hoping...


----------



## aboytervigon

Necrons in November, Ogre's are next sorry.


----------



## darklove

aboytervigon said:


> Necrons in November, Ogre's are next sorry.


Strong possibility that there will be some early goodies for Necron players at GDUK in September.


----------



## TheSpore

darklove said:


> Strong possibility that there will be some early goodies for Necron players at GDUK in September.


Iwouldn't count on it considering the silent ship GW has been running lately.


----------



## Bindi Baji

darklove said:


> Strong possibility that there will be some early goodies for Necron players at GDUK in September.


a very strong possibility there will be something


----------



## bitsandkits

Necrons at games day would likely mean release in November,but i doubt it will be the models, more like an announcement, i think something similar happened last year with the dark eldar, its been a warhammer heavy year so ending with necrons wouldnt be out of the question.


----------



## subgenius5150

BOLS info on scarabs and fluff

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2011/08/40k-rumors-necrons-awaken-scarabs.html


----------



## Words_of_Truth

C'tans as elites ?


----------



## Vhalyar

Here's a little something interesting. Many months ago, someone on Warseer posted a bunch of rumors, which included a unit named the Necromancer. To paraphrase:


> Necromancer - MC, no squadrons, can be fielded as Elite or HS, high T but not enough vs plasma or melta, Resurrection, Warscythe, lot of weapon options. It has a mechanised skeletal torso housing a suspended crystal.


Someone at BOLS recently posted the following snippet from the Path of the Seer book:


> "One of the suns was setting and in the dimming light the pyramid changed. Another section of the gleaming metal slid away to reveal an immense hanger like space. From the darkness emerged a terrifying apparition, glowing with green energy. it looked like a cross between a building and a warrior, a huge construct with a dozen heads and batteries of weapons set about a complex, ever-shifting geometric core.
> The necrontyr war machine loomed over the battlefield, sheathed in a baleful glow that warded away the blasts of bright lances and scatter lasers. An orb at its centre spun faster and faster, crackling with energy that crawled along arcane circuitary to the blisters of the weapons turrets.
> With a blinding flash, green lightning arced down upon the eldar army, shredding tanks and aspect warriors in a barrage of pyrotecnic destruction. Whole squads were vaporised. Falcons exploded or were sheared into small pieces"


Interesting tidbit.


----------



## bitsandkits

Just got an email that hinted that i will be able to order Necrons again in a few weeks .......but they couldnt confirm or deny it


----------



## Arcticor

Have there been any rumors about the Monolith? I'm not sure how credible this is, but figured i might post it. http://www.mi40k.com/?p=5521


----------



## GrizBe

That sounds rather too wishlisty and overpowered for its points. I'd take it with a medium sized salt-lake.


----------



## spuderator

Other then the eternal gate rule, destroying anything within 3". It sounds plausible. The guass flux arc is already linked as being changed, so thats probably true. And the big crystal on top is already an ordanance weapon, removing its extra rules would probably allow a points drop to 200.


----------



## mcmuffin

I'm afraid i must call bullshit on that, there is no way in hell the monolith will drop in points, its already too cheap. The eternal gate rule however would not surprise me, given the amount of "characteristic test or die" rules that are coming in recently. I am going to go and get the table salt...


----------



## Zion

mcmuffin said:


> I'm afraid i must call bullshit on that, there is no way in hell the monolith will drop in points, its already too cheap. The eternal gate rule however would not surprise me, given the amount of "characteristic test or die" rules that are coming in recently. I am going to go and get the table salt...


With the rumor that the Ring Pop losing its special rules that might not be the case anymore. 

Never assume anything. I assumed that the WD-Dex for Sisters was BS and was proven wrong. Just wait and see before waiving that red flag.


----------



## Arcticor

aw man. saw new comments, wanted more rumors  SoB dex came out while back, meaning crons r pushed to november, right?


----------



## Wingman

Rumors all say November which means we should get a hint in the back of the WD in October.


----------



## Zion

Wingman said:


> Rumors all say November which means we should get a hint in the back of the WD in October.


Maybe, maybe not. GW's release policy on upcoming information means it might not be in the WD but might get pre-order status a week out of it's release on their site.


----------



## mcmuffin

Zion said:


> With the rumor that the Ring Pop losing its special rules that might not be the case anymore.
> 
> Never assume anything. I assumed that the WD-Dex for Sisters was BS and was proven wrong. Just wait and see before waiving that red flag.


The above rumours come into conflict with everything that has been said up to this point about the lith. All other rumours have pointed to a hike up to 300 points, but for the majority of the rules to remain the same or even be slightly buffed.


----------



## Zion

mcmuffin said:


> The above rumours come into conflict with everything that has been said up to this point about the lith. All other rumours have pointed to a hike up to 300 points, but for the majority of the rules to remain the same or even be slightly buffed.


Considering I've heard everything from the 'lith is getting easier to kill to the 'lith becoming an unstoppable juggernaught on the table, I'm not putting too much stock in any of the rumors. I was just offering a possiblity.


----------



## Arcticor

Mcmuffin, what rumors? i havnt seen anything about the lith.

Edit: i found some more salt-laden rumors!
http://www.40konline.com/community/index.php?topic=189753.0


----------



## mcmuffin

Zion said:


> Considering I've heard everything from the 'lith is getting easier to kill to the 'lith becoming an unstoppable juggernaught on the table, I'm not putting too much stock in any of the rumors. I was just offering a possiblity.


Sorry if i sounded like a dick head, but i was just saying that these rumours have no reputable source, and i would put my trust in other reliable rumour mongers


Arcticor said:


> Mcmuffin, what rumors? i havnt seen anything about the lith.
> 
> Edit: i found some more salt-laden rumors!
> http://www.40konline.com/community/index.php?topic=189753.0


The ones from ghost on warseer and others that have been circulating. And that link you posted started two years ago.


----------



## Zion

mcmuffin said:


> Sorry if i sounded like a dick head, but i was just saying that these rumours have no reputable source, and i would put my trust in other reliable rumour mongers.


Nah, it's cool. I saw some things on BoLS regarding it but at's been about it (I tend to avoid Warseer for the most part since it's 800% whining at all times whenever rumors come up. No one ever seems to act positively to them.), and since BoLS has this nasty habit of not saying where they get their rumors (and instead pointing people to their forums) so the realiability is questionable.

Really though, regardless of the source, all rumors need to be taken with Salt. GW likes to change their release schedules, rules, models, and well, everything as things progress so what may be true when that person found out might not be true even as little as a week later.


----------



## Arcticor

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Arcticor
> Mcmuffin, what rumors? i havnt seen anything about the lith.
> 
> Edit: i found some more salt-laden rumors!
> http://www.40konline.com/community/i...topic=189753.0
> 
> The ones from ghost on warseer and others that have been circulating. And that link you posted started two years ago.


Yes but the most recent edit was August of this year.


----------



## mcmuffin

Arcticor said:


> Yes but the most recent edit was August of this year.


aaaahhhh. I prostrate myself before you and beg forgiveness.


----------



## MrPete

OK, so I don't know if its just the GW site being screwy or not, but I was browsing through it this morning and came across the Necrons bit. Interestingly, theres hardly anything on it. You can click on warriors and it says they're still available, but they're no longer listed in the Necrons section. The only things listed are - 

Battleforce
Destroyer Lord
Lord with Warscythe
Flayed Ones
Scarab Swarm
Tomb Spider
Heavy Destroyer

Now take it with salt as it very possibly could just be the GW site being a bit shit, but I'm wondering if this means theres going to be some form of reveal at Games Day on Sunday, with a release coming in October as rumoured.


----------



## aboytervigon

Well there was a rumour for the gamesday release but I honestly hope the flayed ones are going to go, I want a flayed one army and metals just won't do.


----------



## Igniskhin

so when will we actualy get to see the models? the day of release?


----------



## Arcticor

@MrPete
I just looked on GW, but warriors cant be found on them. they arnt listed anywhere. 
Edit: I found them, you just have to navigate through the "Have you got" items on the side. warriors dont appear in search thou.

And for anyone who has observed things right before releases, is this normally what happens? im getting really excited , but i dont want to have my hopes too high.


----------



## aboytervigon

Well the "have you got" sections is unreliable, Unless there still selling the old bloodletters .


----------



## MadCowCrazy

21/09/2011
Finally something interesting is happening. Allot of miniatures have been removed from GWs UK webstore, most of them to be precise.
Will we see an unveiling at Games Day UK like we did for Dark Eldar last year? I'd like to hope so.
Source
It seems that many of the Necron models have been removed from the GW website. Warriors, Wraiths, Destroyers, and Pariahs are no longer there. (Updated), Monolith, Necron Lord with Orb, and C'tan are also gone now. Thanks Erik. Great anticipation now as we await further news on the necron front. I fully expect to see new models being showcased at Games Day UK. Only 5 days away!

I was just minutes ago, able to navigate around and locate warriors on the site, however, they have been removed from the main listings. I went through the army essentials and was still able to find some, but that could literally change any moment if they are doing the updates now.

Thanks to Unkown over at The Abnormal Gamer for catching this one. His site was added to the Faeit 212 BlogExchange this week, so if you get the chance, head on over and check it out.


----------



## TheSpore

Definataley something is about to happen, because I would asess that if they were being squatted they would have all dissapeared and we all know that is very unlikely to happen anyway. 

Looks like GD EU is gonna be our way of finding out will happen next, excellent job MadCow


----------



## StalkerZero

Very exciting stuff. I cannot imagine this doesn't show signs of either a near future codex release or a squatting.

And I don't see the latter happening at all.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Rumours said October release last I checked but as some have received next months WD they would have said if this was the case. There was the rumour that next months WD was delayed because it would contain information they wanted to reveal at games day.

Most likely they will do like last years GD and reveal the Necrons and have them released in November.


----------



## micgao

YES YES YES :victory:


----------



## Arcticor

Okay i have a really stupid question. I was skimming over this a few times, and on the first page madcowcrazy mentions wraiths with 18in charge. does that mean X movement, and then charge 18in? or a total movement of 18inches? pretty sure its the ladder.


----------



## Katie Drake

Arcticor said:


> Okay i have a really stupid question. I was skimming over this a few times, and on the first page madcowcrazy mentions wraiths with 18in charge. does that mean X movement, and then charge 18in? or a total movement of 18inches? pretty sure its the ladder.


12" movement plus 6" assault.


----------



## Mundungu

The real question is how do they get to 18?

6 in move, 6 inch fleet, 6 in charge?
12 in move, 6 inch charge?
6 inch move, 12 inch charge?

probably the middle one, but any of those are possible


----------



## HereticHammer01

yep looks like its finally here...can't wait for GD now, something had better be at it though!


----------



## brothertim

any word yet, I haven't seen anything about games day...someone let us know!!!


----------



## Zion

brothertim said:


> any word yet, I haven't seen anything about games day...someone let us know!!!


Games Day UK starts the 25th, so you won't see anything until probably the late 25th UK time or later.


----------



## Questioner

I was not there, but , according to my best Google skills, there appears to be nothing, except an epic Dreadknight conversion.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

No Necron news that i saw at Gamesday, they were pushing dreadfleet as much as they could, apparently didn't want to take away from that by showing future releases is what i got told there


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Tried to sell me a Dan Abnett book to do with pirates heh.


----------



## brothertim

well there is an utter disappointment...I guess we'll just have to wait another 10 years.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

Not from what i heard today, the same guy who told me we wouldn't see any Necron stuff because of the Dreadfleet push also told me that we will see Necrons very very soon, he also said that the Codex is very close to an old playtest codex and is very different to the codex we have at the minute, i know he's only games workshop staff (manager of a store) and we don't know how accurate it is it still makes me very happy


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Not that I play Necrons, but I do play Tau, and if this is the sort of news treatment we're going to get for the next decade, we're going to have to start a militant group to break into the GW R&D offices guerrilla style on a regular basis.


----------



## micgao

I'm sad now...


----------



## darklove

It is coming soon. I went to the Forge World seminar and they said that they are going to make more Necron stuff soon.
No new factions are being planned for 40k at all, so redoing existing codices is the priority. I am still expecting something for Necrons very soon.


----------



## Serpion5

Our best hope is November then. 

Failing that... :suicide:


----------



## hugor1

Was at games day, staff around the store/forge world wasn't selling anything(was going to pick up a monolith but deicided to get some Chaos termies!) Also asked a bunch of staff and they wouldn't even say anything apart from 'We will only know when you do!'


----------



## r9a9g9e

If we don't get some crons soon i might step out of the hobby all together. Went to one of the FLGS in the area, and again all of them are running marine varients, or guard. Including myself, only because fighting razor spam wolfs with long fangs is almost impossible with a low model count, and negating wbb like madness. or guard that can just out shoot me. 

granted it is a competitive invironment, but come on. SOMETHING ELSE NEEDS TO BE ADDED TO THE GUARD/WOLF TOP TEAR CODEX! I am hoping the the Necrons can rise to that challenge. Mainly because the are the tech top dog of the 40k universe. (and the 2k points I have collecting dust)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

r9a9g9e said:


> Went to one of the FLGS in the area, and again all of them are running marine varients, or guard.


That is so heart breaking (really, no joke) that's why I never go to the FLGS, we've instead got a Xenos community going on the side of friends who take turns hosting at eachother's houses, so we can avoid the 99% grisly painted power armored forces of the teenage generals out there. We have 1 or 2 SM/ IG players and a Chaos player too, but they're cool.

Unfortunately, this game is all about the Muhreens now, see no other option than to avoid those people.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I understand shit for German but I understand some of this !!!!










Pulled from here:

http://forum.warhammer-basilisk.ch/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=451

Looks pretty realistic to me ... but I honestly do not know if it is right.


----------



## Revarien

OIIIIIIO said:


> I understand shit for German but I understand some of this !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled from here:
> 
> http://forum.warhammer-basilisk.ch/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=451
> 
> Looks pretty realistic to me ... but I honestly do not know if it is right.



Sorry, but this was debunked here: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/1440/365775.page

Not to say that it doesn't have some semblance of truth (the list of necron rumors listed all of that stuff), but it's a fake.


----------



## Flindo

I just want my Tau fix.


----------



## mcmuffin

This games day was utter poo for rumours or previews, instead they just shoved their dreadfleet dick down our throats. Incredibly disappointing.


----------



## Tawa

mcmuffin said:


> This games day was utter poo for rumours or previews, instead they just shoved their dreadfleet dick down our throats. Incredibly disappointing.


And that's pretty much all the web-blog has been about for nearly a fortnight....


----------



## Arcticor

I think once this stuff about dreadfleet goes away, we will start hearing rumors again. 2 weeks? i think. We are almost there guys, the codex is coming, lets just hope for the best, and that matt ward doesnt mess it up too much .


----------



## blugunner38

I actually think it has to be really soon as soon as dreadfleet dies down because im sure that im not the only one whos noticed they pulled like 80% of the necron range off the GW includeing the dex


----------



## Serpion5

That page is well formatted and matches the current codex layouts. 

However, I have seen it before and it is confirmed to be a fake. At most, it may be a semi accurate representation of the extent of options necron players will have. 

We can hope.


----------



## Arcticor

@Blugunner38: Yes, we have noticed that. I think that this must have been on purpose, because if it were the GW site being screwy they would have fixed it already. So we just have to wait for dreadfleet to die....

Edit: Would the models still in the necron range give us any hint as to what will happen with the codex? Like whether or not they are tossing units, vs just getting a new kit.


----------



## Hypertrophy

Hi

I live in Australia and i know games day is in sydney 1st of october, but in my local gamesworkshop today i just got told in regards to Necrons being released "1 more month", ie: October annoucement possibly 1st of october white dwarf then avaliable to buy november.


----------



## colinth1

Went in to buy a Necron battleforce from a GW store yesterday- advised to wait until November (i usually buy online from discounters but cant seem to find Necrons at the moment). Not a rumour as such but falls in line with what other people are posting.


----------



## Poomba

I am still quietly hoping that they will say something at Gamses Day Oz this saturday. I cannot think of any other reason (ie a new release) to delay the release of something as trivial as White Dwarf. Lets hope Dreadfleet dun taint the whole copy of the retail catalouge - i mean WD.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Games day in Ozland ... after what they did to you guys it would possibly be the best way to make up to you guys in the land downunder. They fuck you pretty good on the prices and then give you the first sneak peak.


----------



## Khargoth

Any news in this month's WD?

If they bundle GD coverage and a Necron teaser drop I'd buy the _shit_ out of that issue...


----------



## Arcticor

on the GW site they no longer have the giant banner at the home page announcing dreadfleet. Dreadfleet is still there, but not quite as prominent, which means the hype about it in GW might be dying down. just my take on things.

Edit: they put it back up.


----------



## Poomba

May have been said already - but just had another look at GW site. No codex, troops or much of anything for sale really. Could be a sign.


----------



## Tawa

Poomba said:


> May have been said already - but just had another look at GW site. No codex, troops or much of anything for sale really. Could be a sign.


Just been had a nosey myself and all I'm getting is;
HQ: 
Necron Destroyer Lord.
Necron Lord with Warscythe
Elites:
Flayed Ones
Troops:
<Blank>
Fast Attack:Scarab Swarm. (and the really old metal ones at that!)
Heavy Support:Tomb Spyder.
Necron Heavy Destroyer.


However, all the other 'missing' units still show up in the "Have you got?" thingy at the side. When opened, the availability is also still "usually ships within 24hours". The battleforce is still available.... :read:
Hopefully it's not a wind-down with a hefty gap between now and a re-release. I have an unopened Lord and two boxes of Necrons under my desk at the moment and if we get a prompt release of funky stuff I may well be torn away from my spess muhreens..... 

Oop, thinking out loud again.... :blush:


----------



## mcmuffin

Well, i went to my local gw, and the pricks working there told me i would have to buy the next white dwarf, because i was saying i cant wait to see the back of it. So i had a little chat with the manager about that. Oh sorry for bitching btw. If there is no teaser i will be well pissed off, but i wouldnt be surprised given the dreadshit hype.


----------



## Tawa

And today was yet another "blog" on Dreadfleet....


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> And today was yet another "blog" on Dreadfleet....


No surprise there. I personally don't expect to see anything regarding next month's release until the 3rd at least. Not with them delaying the release of the White Dwarf to AFTER the 1st.


----------



## mcmuffin

out of interest, does anyone actually like dreadfleet? i think it looks like shite, especially the shitty models.


----------



## Tawa

I was unawares of a delay... :blush:

But then again, I only buy it once every blue moon anyways. That and I avoid my local GW like the plague.....


----------



## Zion

mcmuffin said:


> out of interest, does anyone actually like dreadfleet? i think it looks like shite, especially the shitty models.


I think some of the ships look okay, but it's not something I'm willing to commit to with no idea about it. Especially not for that price tag.



Tawa said:


> I was unawares of a delay...
> 
> But then again, I only buy it once every blue moon anyways. That and I avoid my local GW like the plague.....


From the GW website full news posting (here):



> To serve as a fantastic accompaniment to the game, expect your copy of White Dwarf 381 after October 1st, 2011 – the same day that Dreadfleet is released. In-home subscribers can expect to see their copy by October 10th.
> 
> Future issues of White Dwarf will be released on the last Saturday of each month, as normal, and every issue continues to be the first place you will be able to find out about our forthcoming releases.


Personally I think it seems rather odd to release the White Dwarf AFTER since you'd want people to be excited about it BEFORE it comes out, but I'm not GW so what do I know?


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> Personally I think it seems rather odd to release the White Dwarf AFTER since you'd want people to be excited about it BEFORE it comes out, but I'm not GW so what do I know?


You sir, are showing dangerous levels of common sense with that statement. Repent! Lest I call the Inquisition.... :laugh:


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

I believe one of the reasons that WD is delayed this month is so they can cover some of GDUK in it, also the reason they're covering Dreadfleet so much is because of its release this weekend and they're obviously trying to hype it up as much as they can, im not expecting any Necron news until at least next week, maybe the week after personally


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> You sir, are showing dangerous levels of common sense with that statement. Repent! Lest I call the Inquisition.... :laugh:


....Radical or Puritan?


----------



## Silens

Apparently the lack of Necrons being at GD is a bad omen for us, but we'll see. I love how this time last year I was talking about "a month or two" and now it's down to "a week or two". If the pattern continues, we won't be seeing Necrons for another three months.


----------



## darklove

mcmuffin said:


> out of interest, does anyone actually like dreadfleet? i think it looks like shite, especially the shitty models.


Must disagree with you on that; I saw it a GDUK and it looks amazing. They are really nicely designed and have some nice details.

I'm already planning how to incorporate it into Warhammer campaigns!


----------



## mcmuffin

darklove said:


> Must disagree with you on that; I saw it a GDUK and it looks amazing. They are really nicely designed and have some nice details.
> 
> I'm already planning how to incorporate it into Warhammer campaigns!


i also saw it there, and i thought the models looked average to be honest. i suppose i am even more put off it by the fact that one of the blueshirts in my local gw told me that i "suck for not buying dreadfleet"


----------



## elmir

mcmuffin said:


> i also saw it there, and i thought the models looked average to be honest. i suppose i am even more put off it by the fact that one of the blueshirts in my local gw told me that i "suck for not buying dreadfleet"


How dare you not hand your money over like the obedient sheep that GW marketing thinks you are!! Get out of mah shop!


----------



## TheSpore

mcmuffin said:


> i also saw it there, and i thought the models looked average to be honest. i suppose i am even more put off it by the fact that one of the blueshirts in my local gw told me that i "suck for not buying dreadfleet"


Then you but one option for this Blue Shirt

KILL HIM!!!!!


----------



## Day2Dan

Not sure if this was supposed to be the case or not, but my LGS had the new White Dwarf in and I scoped it out. No Necron information, a million pages of dreadfleet, and some more Sisters stuff near the back - just battle ideas and stuff like that. Not even a "coming soon" or "next month" ad at the end like there was for Dreadfleet. =/


----------



## ashikenshin

Seems I might be the only one excited about dreadfleet. Are the painting articles any good? I might even buy the damn white dwarf if they are informative in any way. 

Also some rumors over at dakka about 6th ed and necrons. There is some info about the new starter sets. 

linky: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/400759.page


----------



## brentlywhite

Day2Dan said:


> Not sure if this was supposed to be the case or not, but my LGS had the new White Dwarf in and I scoped it out. No Necron information, a million pages of dreadfleet, and some more Sisters stuff near the back - just battle ideas and stuff like that. Not even a "coming soon" or "next month" ad at the end like there was for Dreadfleet. =/


I also saw the back of White Dwarf and can confirm No Necron information.


----------



## mcmuffin

TheSpore said:


> Then you but one option for this Blue Shirt
> 
> KILL HIM!!!!!


it pissed me off more because i am a regular customer there, i like to try and support my local store, and the reaction i got was one of contempt. i have decided that maelstrom will be getting my business for the new necrons when they arrive.

@brentlywhite - *sigh* :cray:


----------



## brentlywhite

mcmuffin said:


> it pissed me off more because i am a regular customer there, i like to try and support my local store, and the reaction i got was one of contempt. i have decided that maelstrom will be getting my business for the new necrons when they arrive.
> 
> not sure which store you are talking about but I saw this one by accident when they were putting away their shipment. I was in the town where the Brewers play. I am not trying to get anyone in trouble especially a LS.


----------



## mcmuffin

i don't think it matters that you saw it tbh, its out today and some other sources also stated a lack of undead-space-robot-ishness at the back.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

My local store was quite polite, he said that's what he's heard, whether or not is another story.


----------



## darklove

The new WD is almost all about Dreadfleet. They have done a nice job, with lots of extra game info and painting guides.

There is now almost nothing Necron left to buy from the GW website: a new codex must be about to be released OR they are being phased out (no pun intended).


----------



## Vhalyar

I thought it was pretty much forgotten by now and people had wizened up for the most part, but visibly not BOLS. Doh ho ho ho.

Experiment is a success :thank_you:


----------



## micgao

Still nothing, another dissapointing day.


----------



## Hypertrophy

end of october boys and girls, 29th most likely, would love by 22nd but sif, gotta wait for this dreadfail and its failboats to end, sigh


----------



## TheSpore

Hypertrophy said:


> end of october boys and girls, 29th most likely, would love by 22nd but sif, gotta wait for this dreadfail and its failboats to end, sigh


You don't like dreadfleet do ya JK

The Necs are coming I can feel it or do I just need to use the bathroom not sure, which one.


----------



## Vhalyar

TheSpore said:


> You don't like dreadfleet do ya JK
> 
> The Necs are coming I can feel it or do I just need to use the bathroom not sure, which one.


People have been feeling that the Necrons were coming for years, so I'd recommend going to the bathroom now unless you think you can hold it in for who knows how many years :biggrin:


----------



## Revarien

So... all necron models and units back on the GW US webstore... all of them. Only thing missing is the codex. What the frack happened?


----------



## TheSpore

Vhalyar said:


> People have been feeling that the Necrons were coming for years, so I'd recommend going to the bathroom now unless you think you can hold it in for who knows how many years :biggrin:


Can't hold it that long!!!


----------



## Bayonet

Revarien said:


> So... all necron models and units back on the GW US webstore... all of them. Only thing missing is the codex. What the frack happened?


Same as the UK one.

Maybe with their attempt at keeping a lid on everything they realised taking down the models weeks before release is abit of an indicator about what is to come?


----------



## SoulGazer

Bayonet said:


> Same as the UK one.
> 
> Maybe with their attempt at keeping a lid on everything they realised taking down the models weeks before release is abit of an indicator about what is to come?


Well if anyone cared enough to go rumor hunting like the rest of us they'd already know. This seems like a rather impotent gesture of covering up the secret everyone knows if in fact that is the purpose. That being said, PLEASE let this not be indicative of another delay.


----------



## Keikan300

I have been a huge Necron fan since the last edition came out. I have been eagerly awaiting the release of the new stuff. I just hope that it was worth the wait.

I have been debating about getting started with a Tyranid army... but I don't want to get into it if there is new Necron stuff on it's way. Christmas is coming and my annual wish list is going to be started soon.


----------



## Hypertrophy

we are all in the same boat mate


----------



## mcmuffin

Fuck you games workshop, stop acting like national security is at risk when rumours are concerned.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

Well i have started reading the new sisters of battle novel hammer and anvil which as you may or may not know see's the sisters returning to Sanctuary 101 so if i see any new Necrons mentioned in it i shall let you know on here, i know you cant really take the bl novels to much for granted but as he has acknowleged mat ward in the book its an indication of something new possibly being included


----------



## Keikan300

mcmuffin said:


> Fuck you games workshop, stop acting like national security is at risk when rumours are concerned.


 Well then....

I agree that GW's actions seem to be a little extreme.. However, I remember when the Necrons first came out, there was a huge leak. 

I do think that GW might be able to build more interest if they were to release a list of upcoming major releases for the next several months.


----------



## aboytervigon

That would be good.


----------



## Revarien

VaUgHaNy86 said:


> Well i have started reading the new sisters of battle novel hammer and anvil which as you may or may not know see's the sisters returning to Sanctuary 101 so if i see any new Necrons mentioned in it i shall let you know on here, i know you cant really take the bl novels to much for granted but as he has acknowleged mat ward in the book its an indication of something new possibly being included



I want that book  Guess you were able to snag it at an event or something, cause all I get is the 'remind me' button on BL's site...


----------



## Fire Lord

All the necron stuff seems to be back up on GW's website. Lets hope the necrons just made their we'll be back rolls, and not getting the SOB treatment.


----------



## SavageConvoy

I still can't believe how there has been no official or reliable unofficial word on the Necron's release date. I don't play Necrons and I doubt I ever will, but I am still a little miffed about this. People know they are getting updated, it's not like they have Annecron Frank in their attic hiding in fear and need to keep it secret (Yes I feel terrible for that) From what every source has been saying, it's likely entire army dynamics will change. Players will end up having to shell out a considerable chunk of change to get the new "must haves" and such. I see the Necron fan base just eagerly waiting on GW to give them some notion that they are not forgotten, and left waiting still.


----------



## VK-Duelist

Ward is writing the codex right?

If so.... Let's hope it's not another WHFB Daemon codex.


----------



## SavageConvoy

He has produced a lot of good 'dex's since that. And I think the guy gets a mulligan for that SoB WD ordeal. It was rather rushed afterall.


----------



## Keikan300

SavageConvoy said:


> ... I see the Necron fan base just eagerly waiting on GW to give them some notion that they are not forgotten, and left waiting still.


I see the same thing. Heck.. I'm part of the group that's waiting to see what's happening. I have a large army and the rumors seem to indicate that the army is in-fact changing. I would love to know when.


----------



## SoulGazer

SavageConvoy said:


> it's not like they have Annecron Frank in their attic hiding in fear and need to keep it secret (Yes I feel terrible for that)


Well you shouldn't because I lol'd heartily. :laugh:

OT: How long before a release does GW usually give official confirmation?


----------



## Katie Drake

SoulGazer said:


> Well you shouldn't because I lol'd heartily. :laugh:
> 
> OT: How long before a release does GW usually give official confirmation?


A month, usually. There'll often be a single teaser page at the end of an issue of White Dwarf a month before the new thing comes out.


----------



## SoulGazer

Katie Drake said:


> A month, usually. There'll often be a single teaser page at the end of an issue of White Dwarf a month before the new thing comes out.


Good to know, thank you. I'll be looking forward to the next WD then. :biggrin:


----------



## Kettu

@Soulgazer, not sure if this has changed though, the past two issues have had no teaser on the last page. 
However all things considered, (dreadfleet) this was probably intentional.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

Revarien said:


> I want that book  Guess you were able to snag it at an event or something, cause all I get is the 'remind me' button on BL's site...


Yeah i got it from gamesday uk, 70 pages in and its really good so far, think there may be a little hint at a possible named Necron character called The Watcher but its not been said who or what that character is yet

I don't think they are doing the sneak peak at the back of White Dwarf anymore so the first we'll probably see is the advanced order emails and such probably a couple of weeks before release i'd imagine


----------



## Revarien

Kettu said:


> @Soulgazer, not sure if this has changed though, the past two issues have had no teaser on the last page.
> However all things considered, (dreadfleet) this was probably intentional.



The current issue (dreadfleet issue) didn't have one, but the one prior did actually have a 'preview/teaser' for dreadfleet... it was the 'Wanted' poster a couple pages from the back.


----------



## mcmuffin

I am actually considering not spending my money on necrons if they aren't released next month, just out of sheer fucking annoyance with the rumour clampdown of GW. You know if they gave us a preview, or a teaser, i would be happy, and it would give people a chance to put some money away for the new stuff as well. However, with today being the 8th, and the 8th being the likely release date in november, we still have no email. Maybe a weekend surprise tomorrow? Doubt it. GW, you are killing me. I love their games, love their fluff, hate the company.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

im pretty sure that it was less than a month before the release that we've had the last few emails for the new products though hasn't it?


----------



## Day2Dan

Okay, so I sent an email to the What's New Today staff regarding getting some information on the Necron release. Here's what I got back - nothing spectacular, but it does sound like the release isn't extremely far off.



What's New Today said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> First off, thanks for the email, it’s great to hear from you.
> 
> As you’ve probably guessed by now, I can’t really tell you a huge amount about Necrons because there isn’t a huge amount to say. When an army hasn’t been updated for a while, rumours will often start to circulate that the army is being remade. Sometimes this is correct, sometimes it isn’t. What I will say is that Codex Necrons has been removed from the website for some time now, which is a good indicator that something is being done with them.
> 
> My advice: If you buy any of the Necron plastic kits you’ll be fine – they will not be changing. Hopefully that will be enough to put your mind at rest for now. Otherwise, I’m afraid you’ll have to wait just a little bit longer. But, as the saying goes, good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Dan


I hope "just a little bit longer" is at least before the end of the year!


----------



## SavageConvoy

Let me sum up that email:
"We aint telling you shit. Sit down, be patient, buy more plastic models, and thank GW for allowing you that much." Followed by an emoticon that just emits so much smug hatred for you. 

I hate that winking face. It's mocking us all.


----------



## Keikan300

Well... This more or less makes up my mind... TYRANIDS here I come!!

I very seriously doubt we will see the new Necrons this side of the New Year. I may be wrong. .. They could be a Christmas release.


----------



## Hypertrophy

my local GWS store manager said to me: "Can i give u a little gem of information on necrons?", i said please do, he replied "1 more month". that was on the end of september, so i believe he means just sit out october, i know its hard, and come november they will be out! just hold out till november!


----------



## SavageConvoy

It would make sense for them to have the preview/teasers out on Halloween for a release in November.


----------



## Winterous

SavageConvoy said:


> Let me sum up that email:
> "We aint telling you shit. Sit down, be patient, buy more plastic models, and thank GW for allowing you that much." Followed by an emoticon that just emits so much smug hatred for you.
> 
> I hate that winking face. It's mocking us all.


I think that's completely unfair.
He's saying, in my opinion:


> I'm not allowed to tell you anything, even if I do know anything to say.
> However, they are coming, at some point.
> 
> None of the plastic kits are changing though, so feel free to buy some of them if you're eager to start an army.
> It won't be too long now (winky face indicating a subtlety in the language).


----------



## Katie Drake

Winterous said:


> I think that's completely unfair.
> He's saying, in my opinion:


The above post was very, very sarcastic.


----------



## jaysen

Necrons need a special ability called, "Phone a friend." Use it, and Dante shows up with a company of Blood Angels to help you out.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I also hold very good belief that Necrons will be before the end of the year. Almost certain that they will have been announced this time next month.

Just my hunch I guess.


----------



## Winterous

Katie Drake said:


> The above post was very, very sarcastic.


....Damnit.


----------



## troybuckle

lol nice post



jaysen said:


> Necrons need a special ability called, "Phone a friend." Use it, and Dante shows up with a company of Blood Angels to help you out.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Someone should make a video with a Necron lord calling the Nightbringer going Necraaaaaaa and then Dante gets in on the 3 way call as well. Kinda like this...


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

ok so spoiler alert if you want to read hammer and anvil without knowing anything that happens in it




I have read about some new Necron constructs in this book, so far they have described something like forms made out of arcs of grey steel that clawed at the ground, elongated skulls with cyclopean eyes and tripedal walking machines that could only be war engines, they then describe the seamless heads with single cyclopean eyes again later in the book as well as gleaming beetle like things, strange craft cut from arcs of black steel and carbon, great constructs that resembled open ribcages of metal, drifting at anchor in thin air next to huge tetrahedral carvings like giant tombstones, a character then names some of these things as ghost arks and night scythes, there is a named cryptek called Ossuar who carries as weapon called an abyssal staff, Lychguard who have a decorative skull crest and a warlord they call him, also referred to as the Nemesor or Stormlord who is named as Khaygis, they have sects or factions, the Necrons featured in this book are of the Sautekh sect under the command of Royarch Imotekh, Royarch of Mandragora.

It also seems to confirm of a war between the Sects of Necrons as well as an uprising against the C'tan as you can see in this passage

Led by the Silent King, the Necrons revolted against the powers that had remade them from meat matter unto the immortal perfection of steel- and finally trapped in a history mortally wounded by war, they went into the Great Sleep to wait out the millenia


So it seems that some of the rumours we have heard are true


MadCowCrazy: Added spoiler tags so ppl wont read it by mistake. As I have not read the book yet as I'm working through Fall of Damnos first I did not want to read any of this yet :crazy:


----------



## your master

Is it just me or did GW remove nearly all the range for crons on the website only to put them back on recently with possibly a new paint job?? If I'm not mistaken and if this did happen does this mean further delays just like the DE?!?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Hmm, all the cron stuff seems to be back with the addition of the Lord with Staff of Light, haven't seen that one available for quite a few years. Isn't that one a 2E model?
I can't really see any difference in the paint jobs though.


----------



## your master

The warriors look more rusty I think the only thing missing is the dex??? I'm hoping it doesn't mean a wd update????


----------



## aboytervigon

Looks like necrons are going to be delayed... I mean if there putting the stuff back up.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

or it could mean a next week release?

Personally I think the first weekend of next month is release day.


----------



## Katie Drake

Maybe a clumsy attempt at disguising their intentions? I wouldn't expect a delay yet.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Here is something new. It seems on the UK website you cannot buy either the Lord with the Warscythe or Destroyers.

Probably means nothing though.


----------



## Hypertrophy

confirmed by my local GWS store, cant say who or they might face legal action lol, necrons annouced 22nd october - 29 october including november white dwarf, released/pre-order after that 5th november onwards.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Hypertrophy said:


> confirmed by my local GWS store, cant say who or they might face legal action lol, necrons annouced 22nd october - 29 october including november white dwarf, released/pre-order after that 5th november onwards.


So glad someone else said it first. Although they only know because some prat inside GW leaked some info out about it.

And not like the GK codex "leak".


----------



## Day2Dan

Can't wait!! Sounds like great timing, I should have my Warriors and Destroyers all painted by then.


----------



## Arkive

looks like the GW website is not working... what does that mean


----------



## Day2Dan

Arkive said:


> looks like the GW website is not working... what does that mean


It means something is wrong on your end...it works for me!


----------



## darklove

your master said:


> The warriors look more rusty I think the only thing missing is the dex??? I'm hoping it doesn't mean a wd update????


It is the old paint job. If you look closely you can see they used the brown inks that are not made anymore. The painting style is generally not up to the standard expected today.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Halloween has had some release for a boatload of years, good to see Necrons poppin out there 

(means that Tau are coming closer )


----------



## mcmuffin

jizz in my pants, they are finally coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrizBe

Pfft... I've been telling people for months they'd be announced before Halloween and that if they weren't out this month it'd defiantely be november.

Also, i'm just going to leave this here, and then wander vaugely over there....:


----------



## TheSpore

hmmmmm... makes perfect sense right before good ol christmas time.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

GrizBe said:


> Pfft... I've been telling people for months they'd be announced before Halloween and that if they weren't out this month it'd defiantely be november.
> 
> Also, i'm just going to leave this here, and then wander vaugely over there....:


Thats a nice model.

What exactly was it made from?

By the way +rep for the find.


----------



## GrizBe

Found it while browsing about... Its being touted as a pic of one of the new necron transports.. but its the paintjob that puts me off that idea, even if the general style does match... along with some of the concept drawings we saw a while back matching it... plus the rumours of necrons being more 'tomb kings in space' now.

At the very least its an awesome scratchbuild as I don't recognise alot of the parts. I just thought it was interesting...


----------



## SoulGazer

If I remember correctly that pic is a rejected Necron transport design from before they were released. That or it was just something someone designed for awesomeness. In any case, it's nothing new. I've even seen a ton of old Necron concept art from back when they were trying to come up with Necron transports. Rumors suggest they really are getting transports this time, but they will probably look more like the standard pyramid/obelisk designs that current Necron fluff buildings use and less like Tomb Kings in space. Well, I hope so anyways...


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

That picture is of quite an old Necron conversion, based on a Jes Goodwin design from a few years ago and is I believe a conversion from a French GW store


----------



## VK-Duelist

SoulGazer said:


> If I remember correctly that pic is a rejected Necron transport design from before they were released. That or it was just something someone designed for awesomeness. In any case, it's nothing new. I've even seen a *ton of old Necron concept art from back when they were trying to come up with Necron transports.* Rumors suggest they really are getting transports this time, but they will probably look more like the standard pyramid/obelisk designs that current Necron fluff buildings use and less like Tomb Kings in space. Well, I hope so anyways...



I must have links to this. Or at least the pics. I really want to see this.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

That vehicle is based on a VERY old design sketch by Jes Goodwyn, not sure how they got released but there you have it. They were working on making transports for the necrons and different concepts came up like node vehicles. Basically you could walk into your Monolith and in the same turn emerge from any of your node vehicles on the table. Think Stargate where you walk into the portal on one end and come out of another one some place else. There have been rumours about a 15 cron transport going back and forth on if it has teleport node things or if it actually carries the models etc.

Will be interesting to see what they do. The ones in the pictures are fan made though using polystyrene I believe. I know I've read about how it was made somewhere.


----------



## SoulGazer

VK-Duelist said:


> I must have links to this. Or at least the pics. I really want to see this.


MadCowCrazy delivers. :biggrin:

Edit: I could definitely see that blockier concept art as being used as a basis for a new Necron transport. Does still look a tad Tomb Kings but hey, at least it doesn't have bones all over it.


----------



## mcmuffin

It will be interesting to see how ward has written this codex, hopefully along the lines of grey knights. I can see wraiths with power weapons anyway, or else a significant points drop. It better not be a nid-ish dex. four years of waiting, it would want to be worth it, just like dark eldar was.

And REMEMBER people, you heard it first on heresy online


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I might also like to add that Pariahs are now no longer available on GW UK website in addition to Destroyers and Necron Lord with Warscythe.

Interesting to note further there is a little how to use this unit well box which I did not notice before.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

I'm just dropping by to briefly say every time I check the website and see that Dreadfleet stuff still up, I want to throw a kitten out the window of my car while going 90 mph.

After putting my first and most expensive army on the shelf because they were totally useless by the time I finished collecting and painting them years after I started, I got a little disgruntled. Years go by. 

Now waiting on this desperately needed update and being told it would be the upcoming month over and over again just to get repeatedly blueballed by GW, I'm becoming rabidly impatient. 

There, I said it. And I feel good.


----------



## VK-Duelist

@ Mad:

Thanks.

As reward, I'll show you something special. ;D

*Lifts up shirt momentarily revealing my B-cup man boobs and puts it down*

You may use that mental image anyway you want.


----------



## Arkive

The Dubai Red Tent Tournament is around the corner and i need to know if i can get the new necron codex and bash people with it or I'm going to go with the greater good


----------



## Khargoth

C'Tan Chimera said:


> I'm just dropping by to briefly say every time I check the website and see that Dreadfleet stuff still up, I want to throw a kitten out the window of my car while going 90 mph.
> 
> After putting my first and most expensive army on the shelf because they were totally useless by the time I finished collecting and painting them years after I started, I got a little disgruntled. Years go by.
> 
> Now waiting on this desperately needed update and being told it would be the upcoming month over and over again just to get repeatedly blueballed by GW, I'm becoming rabidly impatient.
> 
> There, I said it. And I feel good.


Yeah, I remember Necron rumours were getting serious almost exactly a year ago; everyone was certain it was Dark Eldar or 'crons that were going to get a Halloween 2010 reveal. Funny how time flies.


----------



## TheSpore

I was at my LGS and we were discussing GW stupidity, Since all this stuff with the embargo and the whole failcast $h!t started there shelves have been getting barer and barer with GW stuff and the Privateer Press section just keeps growing.

The assistant manager was telling me how they have 4 boxes of DeadFleet(yes I mispelled it on purpose) sitting on the shelf and not one customer has even showed an interest in it, which is beginning to tell me that Dead Fleet was another great moment of stupidity to just add to more of dumb moves GW has made. For being in business for 30+ years this company shouldn't be making the mistakes they have been making, I honestly see GW falling down in a few years and forsee some other company out there selling WH/WH40k one day.

We also discussed the GW lawsuit as well and my wife and I have come to terms that is another stupid move of their's biting them in the @$$. They sat for how long with some of these units in their books without making a model for them, regardless of how much of a demand there was out there, instead we get a full years worth random DE models and the failure known as the Dead Fleet. GW may win their lawsuit, but its a tough battle simply because Chapter House responded to a demand that GW refused to answer.


----------



## bitsandkits

TheSpore said:


> I was at my LGS and we were discussing GW stupidity, Since all this stuff with the embargo and the whole failcast !t started there shelves have been getting barer and barer with GW stuff and the Privateer Press section just keeps growing.
> 
> The assistant manager was telling me how they have 4 boxes of DeadFleet(yes I mispelled it on purpose) sitting on the shelf and not one customer has even showed an interest in it, which is beginning to tell me that Dead Fleet was another great moment of stupidity to just add to more of dumb moves GW has made. For being in business for 30+ years this company shouldn't be making the mistakes they have been making, I honestly see GW falling down in a few years and forsee some other company out there selling WH/WH40k one day.
> 
> We also discussed the GW lawsuit as well and my wife and I have come to terms that is another stupid move of their's biting them in the @$$. They sat for how long with some of these units in their books without making a model for them, regardless of how much of a demand there was out there, instead we get a full years worth random DE models and the failure known as the Dead Fleet. GW may win their lawsuit, but its a tough battle simply because Chapter House responded to a demand that GW refused to answer.


i assume your coming back to edit this post to include something necron related that you found out at your LGS :grin:


----------



## GrizBe

Little snippit from Stickmonkey:



> Preorders for Necrons go up week of Oct. 23rd.
> 
> You will be disappointed that some models only get converted to finecast.
> 
> You will be happy with "new" old models.
> 
> Big Necron model is more impressive than I thought, visually. Hope it has rules to back it up.


----------



## bitsandkits

anything new or converted to finecast is a step in the right direction for necrons, lets face it they are dull and fine cast will replace metal (like it or not), if they have recut warriors i will be a happy bunny.


----------



## GrizBe

Personally I'm guessing that the finecast stuff will be the lords etc. 'New' old units will be recut warriors etc. New models... possibly new pariahs and immortals from what i've heard. Though any completely new units will be interesting... might finally tempt me to try a new 40k army beyond marines and marine variants.... (Nilla SM and Grey Knights )


----------



## bitsandkits

will be interesting to see what direction the destroyers go, the lord and heavy were metal/plastic hybrids so are they gonna be fully plastic or the first plastic/ resin hybrid?
i suppose if they recut them they can go to town and add more options to the sprue,but necrons are following the DE quite closely so hard to say if they will have the same amount of time lavished on them.
still exciting times, never really liked the necrons, always felt like they were the range nobody wanted to do (DE were wanted but they were rushed the first time)


----------



## GrizBe

Know what you mean... Necrons were always a bit 'meh.. space undead' to me since they were first released. Now though with the rumours of new kits and models, they've started to spark my interest and I'll be intersted to see what comes of them.


----------



## TheSpore

bitsandkits said:


> will be interesting to see what direction the destroyers go, the lord and heavy were metal/plastic hybrids so are they gonna be fully plastic or the first plastic/ resin hybrid?
> i suppose if they recut them they can go to town and add more options to the sprue,but necrons are following the DE quite closely so hard to say if they will have the same amount of time lavished on them.
> still exciting times, never really liked the necrons, always felt like they were the range nobody wanted to do (DE were wanted but they were rushed the first time)


I persponally think that they will eventually even replace all the failcast to plastic IMO. The lords are more likely to be plastic sold like they sell the recent sorceror blisters.


----------



## GrizBe

TheSpore said:


> I persponally think that they will eventually even replace all the failcast to plastic IMO. The lords are more likely to be plastic sold like they sell the recent sorceror blisters.



I'd think that too given the recent plastic character sprues we've seen.... won't be for a long while though.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

VK-Duelist said:


> @ Mad:
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> As reward, I'll show you something special. ;D
> 
> *Lifts up shirt momentarily revealing my B-cup man boobs and puts it down*
> 
> You may use that mental image anyway you want.


/me tries to use the mental image....result is as follows....


----------



## VK-Duelist

I knew you'd like it.

Anyhow, any word on how much troop, HQ, and stuff they'd have?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

It has been EXTREMELY quiet on the rumours front, it's actually quite annoying as for me it means I have nothing to look forwards to or get excited about. Personally I think this rumours blackout is driving away customers rather than causing people to impulse buy.

Customer: -Anything new for the army I collect?
GW Redshirt: -Nope, but check out this thing you have to get for your army!
Customer: -Eh...yeah...see you in a month when I will ask the exact same question again...

What is the point of going to a GW store any more? Very few places allow you to play as the tables are reserved for demo play, there is no info on up and coming releases and you are lucky if you are allowed to paint there. Independent stores who offer tables to play at, cheaper prices and dont push you to buy stuff all the time has so much more to offer. So why go to a GW store at all? If it's the only hobby store in town I can understand it but that still doesn't answer the question as you are hardly allowed to do anything there.

From what I understand they are trying to copy Apples way of doing business as a marketing test or something. To me it seems to be failing horribly as people are getting less excited about GW and more excited about other games as they give some info on what's coming next.

Then again, this is just my opinion and I could be crazy :crazy:


----------



## mcmuffin

MadCowCrazy said:


> It has been EXTREMELY quiet on the rumours front, it's actually quite annoying as for me it means I have nothing to look forwards to or get excited about. Personally I think this rumours blackout is driving away customers rather than causing people to impulse buy.
> 
> Customer: -Anything new for the army I collect?
> GW Redshirt: -Nope, but check out this thing you have to get for your army!
> Customer: -Eh...yeah...see you in a month when I will ask the exact same question again...
> 
> What is the point of going to a GW store any more? Very few places allow you to play as the tables are reserved for demo play, there is no info on up and coming releases and you are lucky if you are allowed to paint there. Independent stores who offer tables to play at, cheaper prices and dont push you to buy stuff all the time has so much more to offer. So why go to a GW store at all? If it's the only hobby store in town I can understand it but that still doesn't answer the question as you are hardly allowed to do anything there.
> 
> From what I understand they are trying to copy Apples way of doing business as a marketing test or something. To me it seems to be failing horribly as people are getting less excited about GW and more excited about other games as they give some info on what's coming next.
> 
> Then again, this is just my opinion and I could be crazy :crazy:


I agree with everything you just said, the rumour blackout is killing my excitement.


----------



## VK-Duelist

MadCowCrazy said:


> It has been EXTREMELY quiet on the rumours front, it's actually quite annoying as for me it means I have nothing to look forwards to or get excited about. Personally I think this rumours blackout is driving away customers rather than causing people to impulse buy.
> 
> Customer: -Anything new for the army I collect?
> GW Redshirt: -Nope, but check out this thing you have to get for your army!
> Customer: -Eh...yeah...see you in a month when I will ask the exact same question again...
> 
> What is the point of going to a GW store any more? Very few places allow you to play as the tables are reserved for demo play, there is no info on up and coming releases and you are lucky if you are allowed to paint there. Independent stores who offer tables to play at, cheaper prices and dont push you to buy stuff all the time has so much more to offer. So why go to a GW store at all? If it's the only hobby store in town I can understand it but that still doesn't answer the question as you are hardly allowed to do anything there.
> 
> From what I understand they are trying to copy Apples way of doing business as a marketing test or something. To me it seems to be failing horribly as people are getting less excited about GW and more excited about other games as they give some info on what's coming next.
> 
> Then again, this is just my opinion and I could be crazy :crazy:


Honestly, I can't really relate.

The nearest GW shop near my neck of the woods is in Philly.

I ain't driving to Philly just to play 40k and get my ass handed to me.

Though there is a independant near here, but I don't try to go there namely because it's a hassle and because I don't have an army yet.


----------



## mahavira

MadCowCrazy said:


> It has been EXTREMELY quiet on the rumours front, it's actually quite annoying as for me it means I have nothing to look forwards to or get excited about. Personally I think this rumours blackout is driving away customers rather than causing people to impulse buy.
> 
> Customer: -Anything new for the army I collect?
> GW Redshirt: -Nope, but check out this thing you have to get for your army!
> Customer: -Eh...yeah...see you in a month when I will ask the exact same question again...
> 
> What is the point of going to a GW store any more? Very few places allow you to play as the tables are reserved for demo play, there is no info on up and coming releases and you are lucky if you are allowed to paint there. Independent stores who offer tables to play at, cheaper prices and dont push you to buy stuff all the time has so much more to offer. So why go to a GW store at all? If it's the only hobby store in town I can understand it but that still doesn't answer the question as you are hardly allowed to do anything there.
> 
> From what I understand they are trying to copy Apples way of doing business as a marketing test or something. To me it seems to be failing horribly as people are getting less excited about GW and more excited about other games as they give some info on what's coming next.
> 
> Then again, this is just my opinion and I could be crazy :crazy:


Think it depends on the store: the GW store where I live often has people painting or playing and the manager is reasonably low pressure when it comes to sales. While I can't say anything in favor of the degree of blackout they have, I understand why they don't give, say, six months advance notice: it would horribly distort sales. If it was common and confirmed knowledge that Necrons were due out in November, for example, you'd have months where not a single necron model gets sold and probably no increase in what gets bought in November.


----------



## Katie Drake

MadCowCrazy said:


> What is the point of going to a GW store any more?


>Implying there was a reason to go in the first place.


----------



## Wax

MadCowCrazy said:


> *snip*





Katie Drake said:


> >Implying there was a reason to go in the first place.


Sounds like you guys are going to the wrong GW stores. Try tables for open gaming everyday except for tournaments and beginner games day (6 days total out of the month). Two reserved tables just for painting/hobby work (with a stock of free store paints). Plus, if you ask the staff will take a few of your models in back and prime them for you. Not to mention bullshit rumors flying freely.

Just because you have had bad experiences with shitty GW stores/staff, don't group them all together.


----------



## Katie Drake

Wax said:


> Sounds like you guys are going to the wrong GW stores. Try tables for open gaming everyday except for tournaments and beginner games day (6 days total out of the month). Two reserved tables just for painting/hobby work (with a stock of free store paints). Plus, if you ask the staff will take a few of your models in back and prime them for you. Not to mention bullshit rumors flying freely.
> 
> Just because you have had bad experiences with shitty GW stores/staff, don't group them all together.


... did I insult the family business? If so, I'm sorry.


----------



## Khargoth

Yeah actually my local GW is pretty good. Last time I was there (more than a year ago) I shared a few DE rumours, and the redshirt simply said he hadn't heard anything, but he had a huge pile of money put aside for when they do. I'd guess he's a happy redshirt these days. 

I didn't get much of the sales catalogue scripts, and the service was to the point. Considering the OZ pricing has driven every other retailer to dump GW products, I'd say they're offering quite a decent service for having practically zero competition. I used to be able to go into Toyworld and pick up Citadel paints and I'm pretty sure I bought my first box of Necron Warriors there. Nowadays they're stacked wall-to-wall with Dragon kits, which would seriously worry GW if they ever went into wargames, because their mini quality is un-flipping-believable.

I'm excited about that 'big kit' rumour though.


----------



## Serpion5

Wow? A date? That`s new! :shok:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I can't really relate to these "my local GW is crap" stories.

I am either lucky or the stores you go to are really bad. 

Admittedly we do have to set some room for intro tables. However with clever space management we set them up on 2x2 boards rather than the full 4x4. 

This gives us 2 4x4 boards to play on.

Yet at the same time we do have the space for up to 6 people to paint if the manager is not working on a project. 

However the only rules we go by are no standing around for long periods at a time doing nothing.

The other rule is to have no negativity. For example:

Customer 1: "I think the Stormpidgeon is shit!" wrong!

Customer 2: "I do not like the model for the Stormraven for reasons X.Y and Z." correct!

It just keeps a happy place.


----------



## Arcticor

Do most gw places allow massive amounts of proxies? Like ill use cron warriors as basic SM troops, and explain it beforehand and stuff. Or scratch built rhinos/preds made from cardboard.


----------



## TheSpore

MadCowCrazy said:


> It has been EXTREMELY quiet on the rumours front, it's actually quite annoying as for me it means I have nothing to look forwards to or get excited about. Personally I think this rumours blackout is driving away customers rather than causing people to impulse buy.
> 
> Customer: -Anything new for the army I collect?
> GW Redshirt: -Nope, but check out this thing you have to get for your army!
> Customer: -Eh...yeah...see you in a month when I will ask the exact same question again...
> 
> What is the point of going to a GW store any more? Very few places allow you to play as the tables are reserved for demo play, there is no info on up and coming releases and you are lucky if you are allowed to paint there. Independent stores who offer tables to play at, cheaper prices and dont push you to buy stuff all the time has so much more to offer. So why go to a GW store at all? If it's the only hobby store in town I can understand it but that still doesn't answer the question as you are hardly allowed to do anything there.
> 
> From what I understand they are trying to copy Apples way of doing business as a marketing test or something. To me it seems to be failing horribly as people are getting less excited about GW and more excited about other games as they give some info on what's coming next.
> 
> Then again, this is just my opinion and I could be crazy :crazy:


I gotta agree with you here buddy, what it seems to be is GW just doesn't notice that the majority of their customers are grown adults that have other priorities in life. For many of impulse buying GW is not an option, its too damn expensive. Its kinda sad that today we have to treat buying a new model like a major purchase. If GW is adopting the Apple marketing model then they have gona really bad direction, it worked for Apple due to its extremely high demand and its popularity, I hate to say it, but WH/WH40k aren't exactly as popular as an IPhone.


----------



## gally912

Not to turn this into a GW-hate thread, but I've always loved Necrons and would be more than happy to pick up some. But not having a clue what's coming is preventing my purchase. If I knew that warriors would still be handy or the kit was still good, I'd buy some. Or monoliths. Or Immortals. Just some information so I could start planning or something.

I just don't understand their buisness model. I mean, how out of touch are they with their player base? Who in their right mind sits in those dev rooms saying 

"Boy, I know we have armies almost a decade out of date that players have been clamoring for... but you know what they REALLY want? A $130 Warhammer Sea-battle one shot game! Yeah... we'll spend a whole bunch of modeling time, money, and man hours on this instead of some stupid new *Sisters* codex."


----------



## SoulGazer

The manager at my local GW said she didn't know any more than we did. She could have been lying, of course, but when I told her about the rumors I'd heard she did seem rather surprised. She also hadn't read Fall of Damnos yet, which might explain why she hadn't heard about the new Lords being different from each other and whatnot.

Also, wtf, Dreadfleet was taking up 2 entire tables! It looks cool and all, but it is NOT worth taking out half of our ability to play the main game we all go there to play! Apparently each store has to keep them up and displayed until they sell a certain amount of Dreadfleet boxes. They're gonna be there a hell of a long time... ;(


----------



## bitsandkits

you know there is alot of moaning about dreadfleet in this Necron rumour thread, seriously guys, its a good game that in no way impacts the Necrons or 40K, get over it, its released , its not a compulsory purchase, once Necrons hit the shelves the boards will quickly revert to 40k and it will be business as usual


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Rumour from BoK about a new Necron weapon. Seems pretty interesting, the second iteration I could believe as the first one seems a bit OP, even if it was a one use only thing.
Source


TastyTaste said:


> Rumor has it that a new Necron shooting attack can cause large swaths of your opponent’s army to die in a new interesting way. How it works is simple…
> 
> Necron Shoots Unit
> Necron Hits Unit
> Necron player allocates where the wound will be (how this is worded I have no idea)
> All identical models to the one just shot are now hit
> Roll to wound all models that are identical
> Make armor saves were applicable
> 
> Here is an example. I shoot Necron weapon at a squad of Long Fangs. I hit and chose my wound to be rolled on a Missile Launcher Long Fang. All Missile Launcher Long Fangs IN THE ENTIRE ARMY are now hit. Now think take this a step further. What if I shoot a Ork Boy?
> 
> Here is the other way this weapon could work.
> 
> Necron Shoots Unit
> Necron Hits Unit
> Even though I only hit once I roll to wound every model in that unit.
> Opponent makes armor saves where applicable
> 
> Now this doesn’t sound as scary as the first example, but it is basically GK Cleansing Fire power for Necrons. This version also fits in with chatter about multiple weapons that deal with horde armies.
> 
> Enter highly speculative realm that shouldn’t be taken as facts.
> 
> My fear though is that both these rumors are true. Here is a way it could potential work. One type of Necron gets the lesser version of the weapon, another Necron lets us say a Special Character gets the power to strike at all identical models army wide. I have a feeling that either way this weapon will be short-range, one shot, low str, and no ap value otherwise we are looking at some game breaking territory.
> 
> At least one of these rumors should happen which one though…


----------



## SoulGazer

Well, if it's a weak and one-time use ability, it would be one of those things no one would take unless they were fighting Orks or something else that masses weak units. Even then, this would probably take the place of something far more useful than a nuke that counts on bad dice rolls.

Either way, I'm sure they won't make this too horribly broken.


----------



## GrizBe

Since its BoK, i'm immediately gonna call bull on it. He's never been right about anything so far that hasn't already been confirmed by someone else. Since no-one else has made any mention of anything like this, chances are its another of his attention grabbing attempts given that he's got a flat zero correct rate on his 'unique' rumours.

First options way too OP.... marine army, allocate against marine with bolter... thats the entire army. Nids, against gaunts.. entire army, against IG, guardsman with las rifle, entire army gone..


----------



## mcmuffin

The first one is not going to happen, that is clear. The second one sounds fine.


----------



## SlamHammer

I would be suprised if there was not a weapon that did this. However, I believe it will only effect the unit targeted not the entire army. That fits very well to the Matt Ward style of Army Design as Cleansing Flame was also his design. 

To be honest, I would be dissapointed if the Necrons, designed by Ward, to not have a weapon that does a variant of Cleansing Flame.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I certainly hope that the first example is not true. If that ever came into effect then no-one can deny there is codex creep in 40K.


----------



## Katie Drake

Stephen_Newman said:


> I certainly hope that the first example is not true. If that ever came into effect then no-one can deny there is codex creep in 40K.


Depends how true it turns out to be. An S2 hit to all of certain models in the army might not be quite as bad, especially when you consider that many of them might be in transports.

I refuse to believe that it'll actually be the case though. The mechanic is clumsy and just... weird. It doesn't seem like Ward's work. I figure it's either Tasty misunderstanding what he was told or stirring up a hornet's nest like usual.


----------



## GrizBe

Katie Drake said:


> I figure it's either Tasty misunderstanding what he was told or stirring up a hornet's nest like usual.


Considering who its from... this. As said before, he's never been right about anything else in the past.


----------



## Mundungu

It would punish foot lists too much. Foot lists have an uphill battle already.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Wonder if I will get FNP on it or will that be stopped via some other wording ...

_*Oh's No's the Necrons are going to be overpowered and they are already SOOOOO broken. *_ :wink:












Started that a bit early didn't I?:biggrin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

OIIIIIIO said:


> Started that a bit early didn't I?:biggrin:


----------



## TheSpore

OK so I found this a few minutes ago and I can't apply too much validity to it, so anyway here it is, it has to do with the earlier post about the new Necron attack.

via Yakface
Okay, a much more full description of the rule is like this: 
This rule applies ONLY to the units the special Necron character is engaged with (it doesn't affect every model in the enemy army of the same type). 

It happens after the Necron character has killed someone in combat and after all blows have been struck on both sides. 

Roll a D6 for every type of model (friend or enemy) that the special character killed that turn. On a 4+ all other models in combat of that type take a wound (armor/inv saves can be taken as normal). 

Example: If the Necron character kills an Ork Slugga boy in close combat and got the 4+ roll, all other Slugga boyz in the same combat would take a wound, but NOT the nob (as he's a different type of model). Any Shoota boyz, for example, in the same combat would be unaffected as well. If he killed a marine and got the roll, all other marines would take a wound, but not the vet sgt, etc. 

It would seem that if this Necron was fighting against another Necron player, then he has the potential to hurt his own forces if the same type of units were facing off; if he was attached to a unit of warriors that was fighting against an enemy unit of warriors, for example. 

:source:
http://natfka.blogspot.com/2011/10/necron-attack-uncovered.html


----------



## Katie Drake

I'm not mature enough to not say it, so...

Told ya so. Tasty's full of shit.


----------



## GrizBe

Yup.. knew it would be crap...

Now a SC with a rule that does that, only to the unit its fighting.. that makes much more sense then what BoK was touting...


----------



## TheSpore

Katie Drake said:


> I'm not mature enough to not say it, so...
> 
> Told ya so. Tasty's full of shit.





GrizBe said:


> Yup.. knew it would be crap...
> 
> Now a SC with a rule that does that, only to the unit its fighting.. that makes much more sense then what BoK was touting...


I give less validity most of the time with BOK when I find rumours and this makes way more sense than wha I read earlier too.

The link I provided in the post, this blogger tends to find pretty good information, but he once in a while he will blog about the good ol BOK guy tastytaste too, which he almost always says load up the salt before reading anything from there.

The earlier idea almost seemed like they were creating an god char.


----------



## SoulGazer

Huh, well that sounds nifty in any case. I wonder which character has that ability?


----------



## ashikenshin

well, tastytaste did get something of the rumor out first. Even if it was half remembered by three people before him or something like that. Still subscribed to his website


----------



## GrizBe

TheSpore said:


> I give less validity most of the time with BOK when I find rumours and this makes way more sense than wha I read earlier too..


I've got a rule when it comes to BoK. Unless someone more reliable has said it first, it's bullshit.

Only have to look at his record with GK, DE and Nid rumours to see what a poor record he's gotten... a flat Zero sucess rate for anything unique to him.


----------



## TheSpore

GrizBe said:


> I've got a rule when it comes to BoK. Unless someone more reliable has said it first, it's bullshit.
> 
> Only have to look at his record with GK, DE and Nid rumours to see what a poor record he's gotten... a flat Zero sucess rate for anything unique to him.


I never did much investigating on that guy, this was just something I happened stumble upon


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Seems the rumour mill has started grinding again, here is some new info from a French site
Source


> - Warriors and immortals are troops.
> - save 4+ for the warriors
> - 2 Variants of equipment for the immortals,
> - sniper teams immortal
> - Many variants of pariahs : one with weapons who kill the life...
> - 2 Kits which are support vehicle / troop carrier, one of which will be a mix between a machine of The Phantom Menace / the old DEldar's raider / a boat of the Egyptian antiquity.
> - fail cast flayers all ugly.


I really hope this doesn't mean the Flayed Ones are redone in finecast, they are my favourite necron models and I'd prefer them to be plastic.


----------



## TheSpore

MadCowCrazy said:


> Seems the rumour mill has started grinding again, here is some new info from a French site
> Source
> 
> I really hope this doesn't mean the Flayed Ones are redone in finecast, they are my favourite necron models and I'd prefer them to be plastic.


Considering flayed ones are fielded in large numbers and GW is heading the plastic direction I would assume plastic, but then agian GW does whatever it wants.


----------



## SoulGazer

Good to hear Pariahs are still in and getting some love. Always wanted to field those guys but it was never really worth it. Let's hope that has changed. :biggrin:

Also, what does "kill the life" mean? o.o


----------



## brothertim

SoulGazer said:


> Also, what does "kill the life" mean? o.o


I'm thinking along the lines of something similar to a force weapon. 

Perhaps an instant death weapon that ignores eternal warrior and/or invulnerable saves? Much like the Warscythe now.


----------



## Radar

Hello, I just registered to translate French l33t speak ^^

"kill the life" is a word-by-word translation meaning that those weapons rocks 

My .02€


----------



## ashikenshin

Interesting day today for necron players! just read this on dakka:



> (...) Some time ago I mentioned that new Necrons will appear in October's White Dwarf - I just got a confirmation of that info from a reliable source! (...)
> 
> In the upcoming WD you will see some new units:
> 
> - Triarch Pretorians/Lychguard - think Ushabti with Grey Knight-like spears / glavies
> - new Immortals
> - new Destroyers
> - Deathmarks - Necron snipers
> - new HQ'a / characters - Overlord and Cryptec, those will be in finecast
> - Command Barge - with a Lord on the throne


dakka thread: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/403766.page

original link: http://www.cytadela.pl/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1766


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I figure someone just threw the post into an online translator to get something out of it. I dont speak french but it's mostly likely C'tan phase swords, similar to Callidus where each wound caused deals instant death to anything hit.


----------



## brothertim

What date is the WD Released? I will have to pick one up!


----------



## ashikenshin

same here, I will buy this month's and next month's white dwarf. I just got my dreadfleet box and next month necrons! so excited!

hopefully pics will come out soon


----------



## MadCowCrazy

brothertim said:


> What date is the WD Released? I will have to pick one up!


Last Saturday of the month I believe, it would be on the 29th. So in 2 weeks.


----------



## GrizBe

I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with Necrons this time around. They're starting to sound really interesting.


----------



## SoulGazer

Radar said:


> Hello, I just registered to translate French l33t speak ^^
> 
> "kill the life" is a word-by-word translation meaning that those weapons rocks
> 
> My .02€


Thank you very much! :biggrin:

Seems GW finally dropped it's rumor cloaking device on the Necrons. joy!


----------



## VK-Duelist

Shown this to my friend who plays Crons and he doubts the majority of these rumors.

Of course when I said Immortals as Troop choice he smiled. Then started to talk smack on my Fire Warriors.

Then I asked him if any of his Warriors took on a Lord of Change in a 1 vs. 1 match and won.

He slinked away.


----------



## Hypertrophy

The new Necrons.

A warhammer 40k frontier.

I tried to picture the blueprints of the new models as they were leaked through the computer.

What did they look like? Necron ships? warcycles?

Were the new Monoliths like teleporting freeways?

I kept dreaming of new models I thought id never see.

And then...

One day...

I got in...(figuratively speaking, as I was leaked this information via my source.)

"DOOOOOOOOOOOOO NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH."


----------



## Day2Dan

I'm so excited! And I'm just finishing up the paint job on my Warriors. If these new flayed sculpts really do suck, I guess I'll be glad I picked up a bunch of metal ones - I'll keep painting those too, I guess. :grin:

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Serpion5

If the finecast flayers suck, they`ll be easy enough to modify. 

Finecast is good for that.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I'm hoping that perhaps there is a Flayed Lord or something and this is what the person has seen in finecast. I really hope Flayed Ones come in plastic kits of 10.


----------



## SoulGazer

MadCowCrazy said:


> I'm hoping that perhaps there is a Flayed Lord or something and this is what the person has seen in finecast. I really hope Flayed Ones come in plastic kits of 10.


Fall of Damnos has as Flayed Lord, so I wouldn't doubt it's a model as well.


----------



## ashikenshin

> Don't forget the basque, suspender belt and stockings.
> 
> On another subject.
> 
> I don't know why people are still stressing about what medium the immortals are in or the base size/model size or available unit options. I've already stated my contact has seen the plastic box.
> 
> - 40mm base
> - terminator sized.
> - CC option with war scythe
> - shooty option with extra armour plates and cyclops eye.
> 
> I'm assured they look totally brilliant. Not long till we get to see them.


link:http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=320297&page=13

one guy on warseer had this to say about the new immortal set. I really like the idea of the extra armor plates and cyclops eye. Good thing I left my current immortals in their boxes so I could use the extra bits that will come from this set. Good stuff for us necron players


----------



## SoulGazer

Om nom nom... Necron Termies. I'm ok with this. :victory:


----------



## ashikenshin

beasts of war has this:

http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/brand-new-necrons-2011/










looks pretty good!


----------



## aboytervigon

What do I think it is?

Awesome beyond belief.


----------



## GrizBe

If thats real, it looks a little silly to me. I'd have to convert it so that the two pilots were mounted like the destroyers... the dangling legs just look weird.

Other then that, its probably the paint scheme and bad quality picture thats putting me off it.


----------



## Katie Drake

For some very odd reason I think 'Talos' when I see that model.

Maybe it's the paint scheme?


----------



## ashikenshin

I think darker necrons and less glyph stickers would make it look better.

edit: just realized that we get a new necron codex too in november, nice, finally my necrons will wake up


----------



## Keikan300

OK... that looks interesting...

I can't say that I am blown-away by this. I want to see more before I get back into the army. I have been waiting like everybody else... but before I wake my Necrons up.. I want to make sure there is a good reason.


----------



## mcmuffin

Yes. Yes. YES! its awesome, i am getting it. end of discussion.


----------



## SoulGazer

That's what I always thought a Sky Chariot might look like. Tad small to be a "barge" really, but oh well. I dunno if I want one, but I'm at least very glad they're getting unique models and not just knockoffs of other race's vehicles. I was afraid for a while we'd be getting a Necron Rhino. Eh, can't say that too loud, I might jinx it...


----------



## mcmuffin

MORE!!!!! http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/new-necrons-2011-ghost-ark/

Ghost Ark








Doomsday Ark


----------



## Silens

Beasts of War announced it in the last hour on Facebook!


----------



## Scathainn

Even more in this video:


----------



## Silens

I'm so excited for the new stuff! And current edition stuff looks usable to substitute in!


----------



## GrizBe

Scathainn said:


> Even more in this video:
> 
> New Necrons


I was gonna post all the seperate pictures for them, but what with heresy being funky for the last few hours.... lol

Still.. very awesome. I'm very tempted to start a Necron army, provided I like the rules for them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Scathainn said:


> Even more in this video:
> 
> New Necrons


Oh Good Lord. I see MORE amazing minis. 

Although I am not a fan of those flayed ones. The skin looks a little thick. I liked the small, draping amounts of it from the old ones.

As a side note that special character called the stormbringer (Imotekh or something) might be that character that affects all others in close combat with his special blade.

Although if Dispersion shields happen to do the exact same thing as storm shields I will be a little disappointed.


----------



## GrizBe

Have to agree.. while the new flayed ones look a little more 'natural' for necrons that skin people... I really do prefer the old ones.


----------



## cain the betrayer

i pity the people who wanted a decent looking necron army they had to wait a long long long time and get this in the end kinda a big let down isn't it? The only model i moderatly like is the on with the warscyte and the rest... Well let's not get into that.


----------



## Hypertrophy

And I Jizz In My Pants!


----------



## Blood_and_Fire

wow...picked a good time to start picking up Necrons...those are sexy models


----------



## Silens

I actually really like most of the models. Some of the character lords aren't the best imo, though.


----------



## bitsandkits

anyone else notice the lack of green rods on the new stuff?

but i have to say they all look amazing very very impressed so far


----------



## Demon Prince

I Can't Wait To Fight These New Models They Look Awesome!!!


----------



## SoulGazer

Well, I'll be the one to say it... I want to see the rest now, please. The Necromancer, the new Spyder, the new Wraiths...Oh and the Codex. I will NEVER be satisfied until they're all mine.... :threaten:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

As Beasts of War have been going up and down due to the interest I figured I'd post the pictures so you all can take a look.
Source


----------



## Cadian81st

Other than the deathmarks, I think the new necron models look pretty terrible actually. I'll reserve final judgment until I see them in person, but so far I'm not impressed.


----------



## Winterous

Oh my fucking god, they all looks so good!
AJAWHKLTKADSGNALD:RU)@$!*$J%N!>


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

I know! they look awsome, but... its a Mat ward codex...


----------



## OIIIIIIO

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I know! they look awsome, but... its a Mat ward codex...


They are soooooo overpowered. JK. They actually look quite good to me. I like how angry they look. Odd, they are robots and are not suppossed to show emotion.k:


----------



## HereticHammer01

I think they look amazing generally, really pleased with them.


----------



## Katie Drake

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I know! they look awsome, but... its a Mat ward codex...


Damn! Not another awesome, cool book with tons of viable units and alternate army builds that can compete at the highest level.

A few sentences of bad fluff _completely_ overrides all the good qualities. /Sarcasm


----------



## brentlywhite

I actually like the way they look with the exception of the Ghost Ark. Looks like I will be buying a lot of new models. I like the ideal of having a CC option. Will have to wait to see the stat line. I love the Deathmarks with one eye which should allow them to focus on their target.


----------



## ashikenshin

I love that mat ward is writting the codex, I may be the odd one in the bunch but I would very much like to win against good oponents, all in my group are pretty terrible except my brother, so I think I want to win against my brother with my necrons 

also I love everything I have seen here, some stats I read about:

Lychguard: S5 T5 A2 3+ save. Warscythes (2h +2 str power weapon) or A +4 inv. shield and power weapon. Shield can bounce saved shots back at any enemy if they are within 6". 40pts each.

Praetorians: S5 T5 jump infantry. 3+ save. Have a 6" shot S5 AP2 Assault 1 power weapon staff or 2 rending swords and a 3+ inv. 40 pts each.

source is yakface from dakka

edit: also I remember there were rummors of differently colored rods, kind of off now that we see the real thing


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Katie Drake said:


> Damn! Not another awesome, cool book with tons of viable units and alternate army builds that can compete at the highest level.
> 
> A few sentences of bad fluff _completely_ overrides all the good qualities. /Sarcasm


completely OP codex with retarded fluff. yup nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Igniskhin

*head explodes*


----------



## ashikenshin

I think the flayed ones with more blood on them would make them look much much better. Right now looks as if they are wearing something other than skin


----------



## Zion

Katie Drake said:


> Damn! Not another awesome, cool book with tons of viable units and alternate army builds that can compete at the highest level.
> 
> A few sentences of bad fluff _completely_ overrides all the good qualities. /Sarcasm


EXACTLY!

Wait....no...actually that sounds pretty cool. Maybe we'll get the other half of that Blood Angels fluff? 

EDIT: Anyone think we could kidnap Ward and make him write the Sisters a codex next? I'd love to have some great rules with silly fluff (maybe they beat down the Grey Knights or punt Flesh Tearers into the Warp?). I can deal with silly (I own a three-armed Chaos Marine (I wanted to give him a Bolter, Bolt Pistol and Chainsword )), but mediocre is just infuriating. I'd rather see a legitimate attempt and laugh off the goofy parts then see something that wasn't even attempted and only phoned in.


----------



## Katie Drake

KhainiteAssassin said:


> completely OP codex with retarded fluff. yup nothing wrong with that at all.


Yeah, man. Vanilla Marines, Blood Angels and Grey Knights are all totally OP. Nothing can beat them, except each other. It isn't like Space Wolves, Dark Eldar (Kelly) or Guard (Cruddace) can ever beat those insanely OP Ward Dexes. In fact, I think we should just ban all Ward books from use as well as the models people bought to go with those books and maybe the people that bought said models to go with said books as well. Just ban them from existence, bro. Dude, man. Sweet!

:laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

OP =/= Unbeatable

OP in this game is more along the lines of being able to make the biggest mistakes and still win. Cant do that with DE.


----------



## Callistarius

Katie - *golfclap to your comment*

Love the look of the new minis/kits. My lucy son has chosen the perfect time to start his necron army... I think I might have to help him, test them a bit. Not for me, no, just to help him. Of course. Ahem.


----------



## Katie Drake

KhainiteAssassin said:


> OP =/= Unbeatable
> 
> OP in this game is more along the lines of being able to make the biggest mistakes and still win. Cant do that with DE.


Okay, but you can do that with Space Marines, Space Wolves, Blood Angels, Grey Knights and Imperial Guard?

So all those armies are overpowered?

How many armies are there again? Fourteen?

So five out of fourteen armies are OP and they just happen to be the newest books (except for Tyranids who were a mistake and Sisters who don't count).

That doesn't sound overpowered to me. That sounds like "written in 5th edition" something "non-OP" books cannot claim.

If out of the seven armies updated since 5th edition came out there are five "OP" ones, then doesn't that mean that the power level of these five are the standard? Which means they're actually not OP at all and it's just the other armies that are UP... right?


----------



## elmir

Zion said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anyone think we could kidnap Ward and make him write the Sisters a codex next? I'd love to have some great rules with silly fluff (maybe they beat down the Grey Knights or punt Flesh Tearers into the Warp?). I can deal with silly (I own a three-armed Chaos Marine (I wanted to give him a Bolter, Bolt Pistol and Chainsword )), but mediocre is just infuriating. I'd rather see a legitimate attempt and laugh off the goofy parts then see something that wasn't even attempted and only phoned in.


 
This, this and this :goodpost:

Some ppl seem to get all consumed by nerdrage that the fluff of their plastic toys has gone towards the silly spectrum. Guess what, GW was reknown for their OTT silly (and humorous too) fluff a decade ago. Fluff can change, deal with it...

IMO, it looks like Ward has revived another boring, half arsed and bland army (much like deamonhunters were) into a fully fleshed out force to be reckoned with really soon (one that is not restricted to a mono-build to work). At least, when you read all the rumours, the army has become a lot more competitive/viable on paper... I'm pretty sure that'll translate to the tabletop as well. 


The army seems to have a lot of new cool units now. And I do hope this army will have a few nasty sharp edges on the battlefield (even though I don't intend to collect a necron force). I'm also really happy for my buddy who decided to hang on to his old crons for soo long.

Sure there will be ppl who go all butthurt when they get trashed by this new codex, crying OP when they pick away their SW, IG, BA, DE or GKs off the battlefield. As for the ppl who are still stuck with old underpowered codexes... That sucks, no denying that. But looking at the recent string of good codexes released, I think you can be confident that something good is on the horizon (even for xenos players...  )

*EDIT** I for one welcome our new robotic overlords.*


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Katie Drake said:


> Okay, but you can do that with Space Marines, Space Wolves, Blood Angels, Grey Knights and Imperial Guard?
> 
> So all those armies are overpowered?
> 
> How many armies are there again? Fourteen?
> 
> So five out of fourteen armies are OP and they just happen to be the newest books (except for Tyranids who were a mistake and Sisters who don't count).
> 
> That doesn't sound overpowered to me. That sounds like "written in 5th edition" something "non-OP" books cannot claim.
> 
> If out of the seven armies updated since 5th edition came out there are five "OP" ones, then doesn't that mean that the power level of these five are the standard? Which means they're actually not OP at all and it's just the other armies that are UP... right?


I can easily agree with this. Dark Eldar are meant to be a glass hammer army anyways.

Although it does raise the question as to whether GW should have upped the level of the codexes knowing that those left behind would struggle to keep up?


----------



## Serpion5

I haven`t stopped nerdgasming since I saw this. :yahoo:


----------



## elmir

Stephen_Newman said:


> I can easily agree with this. Dark Eldar are meant to be a glass hammer army anyways.
> 
> Although it does raise the question as to whether GW should have upped the level of the codexes knowing that those left behind would struggle to keep up?


I think they should have. The old policy of trying to keep a lot of things low on power just left a lot of armies with cookie-cutter mono-builds (hell, look at the old chaos books, the tau, the old crons, eldar,...). The more recent codexes all have a fair amount of variation in them because the amount of "stinkers" in each army has been reduced significantly. That does increase their overall performance, obviously! Simply because they can fill their entire FOC with decent units. 

It does suck for the armies left with their one mono-build... but it's a good step towards fielding the models you think look cool, without the added fear of getting beaten into a pulp during the game, because your cool looking units are actually worth f**k all on the tabletop. And they have to start somewhere...

The only army that really failed to follow this recent trend is Nids. Those are the guys I feel really sorry for. All the other armies will have a more decent shot at getting upgraded.


----------



## Doelago

I hope that this finally diverts peoples attention from my beloved Daemonhu-, erh, Grey Knights.


----------



## Khargoth

Frankly I don't care about the rules and questions of OP, there's always going to be munchkins and power gamers. As long as there aren't brutal cutbacks on options like we saw with Codex CSM and I'm happy.

I'm apprehensive about the codex simply because Ward is known for his pants-on-head-retarded fluff.

Regarding the models, they're a bit hit and miss. I'm sad to see we've got a vanilla skimmer transport (even if the mini is awesome), I know I harp on about the teleport node idea but that at least has some fun character to it.

The infantry look somewhat weedy. Like they're just Warriors with some extra bits tacked on, the Lich Guard in particular look like Warriors trying to be elites by wearing a headcrest and a loincloth. Right on the other end of the scale are the Deathmarks, they look nasty and different enough from the rank-and-file. The Immortals look cool, dynamic poses for the win, but I swear the old metal minis are beefier.

The Lord minis look fracking fantastic, as do the vehicles. I'm glad to see they don't look like a Rhino with a pyramid on the roof and some skulls.


----------



## Erinyi

Looking at the new pictures and names of the units and their equipment, I can't help but notice that nothing there really suggests the use of Necrons unique teleporting capabilities. A shame really. I for one hope they haven't decided to cut that part off.

Beside that, love the pics, love the variety, love the attention our robotic overlords are getting. ...Well, beside the silly scope on the Deathmarks' guns.

Edit: Also, I guess there's only so much you can do with metallic bodies with a staff and cape, but the Special characters pretty much all look alike, don't they?


----------



## Day2Dan

These new models are FANTASTIC! Love the Deathmarks, the Dispersion Shields on the Lychguard, and the new lords, especially first pose of the Overlord. Excited to see how the vehicles work.

One thing though - can anyone tell what's going on with the old glow-stik spot on the new models? I can hardly tell if those are just weird, patterned rods or new gun parts. I was building my army with custom yellow rods - think it'll be reasonable to stick those into these models, or are these built in not the same way?

Obviously it's all speculation, but it worries me.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Oh very bloody nice. :biggrin:

Screw the Space Marines, my next army will be the Necrons. I'm sticking with the aliens and heretics. I have *GOT* to have some of those Deathmarks and Lychguard.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Khargoth

Erinyi said:


> Looking at the new pictures and names of the units and their equipment, I can't help but notice that nothing there really suggests the use of Necrons unique teleporting capabilities. A shame really. I for one hope they haven't decided to cut that part off.


The rumour mill pulled out stats for the Triarchs which said they operated as Jump Infantry. Probably similar to how Warp Spiders work.



Day2Dan said:


> One thing though - can anyone tell what's going on with the old glow-stik spot on the new models? I can hardly tell if those are just weird, patterned rods or new gun parts. I was building my army with custom yellow rods - think it'll be reasonable to stick those into these models, or are these built in not the same way?


No idea Dan. Worst-case scenario you have to trim out the new rods and install your own - I really loved how the green rods look so I'll probably go that route.


----------



## GrizBe

Okay.. not even gonna spare much comment on the Matt Ward thing.... I actually like his codexes. If for the simple reason that you get a ton of variety and viable units and builds. Who gives a crap about the fluff? Write your own to say your particular group had nothing to do with the retarded bits.. job done  

Now.. as for the whole 'rod issue'. I like the look of the new stuff without them. They've managed to pull of the tech of necrons without having to add in different coloured bits... but, it does make me wonder... if they're not redoing warriors and destroyers, as we've not seen pics for them yet... how are they going to compare with their green rodded stuff compare beside these new models?

Anyway... now i've had time to mull them over, about the only new models i'm not keen on are the Triarchs.. but then I think thats the colour scheme more then anything. 

The flayed ones... the ones carry half a corpse each are a bit meh, but i like the other others alot.

Oddly my favourite of the lot... Trayzn the Infinite. Dunno why, but the model really appeals to me.


----------



## r9a9g9e

So after I cut the weird fins off of their heads they are awesome.

I can't wait to get my mits on some new robots!


----------



## the-ad-man

no surprise, the internet cries out for change and then frears said change!! 

i'll tell you my oppinion: im starting necrons come nov 5th.


----------



## Sworn Radical

Khargoth said:


> Frankly I don't care about the rules and questions of OP, *there's always going to be munchkins and power gamers*.
> ...


:goodpost:

This.

Simply play with the people you like, or whose play style you like, with people you know playing against will be fun regardless of the armies chosen or selections being made.

Min-maxers, power-gamers and fat ass munchkins can bite my shiny metal (non-Necron) ass any day.

So, bring on a freshly revamped army that really deserved an update, even if I don't like the new models personally.

Peace.


----------



## Cypher871

From a completely unbiased perspective I really like these models. I'm not a Necron player and have no intentions of becoming one but aesthetically the models are very pleasing and definitely a step forward from the existing range.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Release day is November 5th huh. I'll likely pick up the Codex, a box of Warriors if those still exist, and a box of Lychguard for the start. I'll wait until the Battleforce comes out and the whole range is out until I start buying the bulk of my army.


Lord of the Night


----------



## jimbo1701

Wayland Games have pre-orders up:

http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/g...op/cat_531.html

Snippets from wayland if anyone's interested:

Imotekh the Stormlord
A legend among the stars, Imotekh has faced a thousand foes and survived - each time growing stronger and more determined.

Trazyn, the Infinite
Deemed - by his enemies, as impossible to kill... and described his his peers as Immortal, Trazyn the Infinite is legendary among the stars. Having served in countless offensives, and survived a thousand wars, he stands testament to the stubbornness of his kind.

Necron Overlord
The Necron Overlord is the soulless overseer of the relentless and unstoppable Necron advance - surrounded by a horde of his skeletal, robotic troops, the Overlord is unstoppable.

Necron Doomsday/Ghost Barge
Used to transport the mighty Necron Warriors into battle, theGhost Barge packs a mighty punch. Alternatively, this Boxed Set also allows the option to field the Doomsday Barge - the gunship of the Necron arsenal.

Necron Catacomb Command/Annihilation Barge
The Necron Catacomb Command Barge - a floating Throne from which your Overlord can give command to his troops.This kit may also be used to make the Annihilation Barge, and the Overlord model may be used as a standalone figure.

Necron Lychguard
The Lychguard are elite, ancient Necron Warriors - Armed with superior weaponry to their skeletal brethryn - the lethal double-handed Warscythes, or Hyperphase and Void Shields

Necron Deathmarks
Armed with superior guns, Necron Deathmasks are the sharp-shooters of the mysterious skeletal race.

Necron Triarch Praetorians
Elite, Ancient skeletal warriors, Triarch Praetorians are practically unstoppable at the head of a Necron assault - armed with either Particle Casters and Void Blades, or Covenant Rods.

Necron Immortals
Necron Immortals are the Heavy Infantry of the Necron army. Armed with more powerful Gauss weapons then their Warrior brethren, the Immortals are a wise investment for those looking to dominate the universe.

Necron Flayed Ones
Necron Flayed ones are a horrifying unit- with claws so sharp they could rip a Space Marine apart with ease, the Flayed ones lay the still warm flesh of their defeated enemy over their metallic bodies to further discourage the enemy.

Still not convinced that the boxed sets are grouped correctly but the prices seem about right.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

This sounds like it will be an AWESOME release. Can't wait!


----------



## Arcticor

very, very pleased with the new models. Especially the doomsday ark and the named characters. Aren't there supposed to be four named figs thou? Do we have any idea as to what they look like? Lastly, any idea as to the AV to the doomsday ark?


----------



## Unforgiven302

Just a few things:

1) No shitty green barrel tubes to make the models look stupid. Thank you GW for that.

2) Fuck you GW, for dragging me back into a hobby I all but gave up a few months ago by releasing the one army that would 100% guarantee to get me to spend a disgusting amount of money on cheap plastic and "resin" crack and make me return to the game. Bastards, I was happy... really happy. Now, I am forced to return...

I haven't been excited by a new release from GW in years. Dark Eldar didn't do it for me, space wolves either. Blood Angels sparked my interest for a minute but, in the end, just more space marines. Grey Knights didn't interest me too much either. But now, now an army I have been actually wanting to do for years is getting a full face lift, well, make room on the band wagon for my ass because it is firmly jumping on board!

One last note, checking GW's site, a lot of the Necron models have been listed as, "no longer available." Wraiths, Warriors, Flayed Ones and Pariahs to name a few. So, if you were looking to get the old stuff, (why, I do not know, but some people might want some outdated and boring models) I would venture to say that now would be the time to get them as they will soon be off the shelves for good.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Its official: Necrons are Tomb Kings in space.

God, its like GW is purposly fucking with us for laughs with this. However I am guilty of saying that these models are pimpin.


----------



## StalkerZero

I hope the fluff is good because the models are awesome.

Looks like the Grey Knights and Chaos armies go up on Ebay tonight to try to amass enough to order absolutely everything in multiples.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

Alright, I saw these as well so I'm just gonna chuck my opinion out there. First and foremost, I do NOT like the weird new colors going on with many of these units. They might actually be good models underneath it, but I can't tell because the coloring... Oh jesus. 

*Lychguard*: Oh god, no. Bland as hell in most spots and the things they do to try and differentiate them just look...Goofy. Thankfully their builds are similar enough to regular Warriors that conversions will be a pinch.

I still can't help but wonder though: They seriously ditched the Pariahs for these ?!

*Triarches*: Life Vest color scheme once again obscures my judgement, so for now I'll just stick with the opinion that they're good en- _OH MY GOD ARE THOSE TAILS WHY ARE THERE TA_


*Flayed Ones:*









No.

*Immortals*: I was never a fan of the original models, and I can safely say these guys are a nice improvement. The new 'rods' look sweet on them. 

*The new characters and Lords*: Er, I still really dunno. I blame the fucking awful "LOOK THEY'RE EGYPTIAN GET IT" colors going on. So I'll probably pick one or two up, paint them up myself and see what I think then. But the weapons? God they're ugly. Going to be doing conversions there.
*
Deathmarks:* hangon i'll talk about them in a second i just need to clean off all the forbidden fluids on my keyboard

*Doomsday and Ghost arks*: As models, I actually really like them. But it comes into conflict with my existing idea of Necrons. I liked it best when the monolith was all they needed- they never struck me as a race that needed transports because they were so damn tough to kill that they could just footslog all day, every day. At the very least, I don't see why they'd actively need to lug around the Warriors since they got all the teleportation abilities. So as much as I like them, I'm going to probably make my own up to better suit the style of Necrons I'm so used to because I don't like things that are different

*Barge Command/Support: *I actually like a lot about these, but there are also quite a bit I would want to change too. Like why the flying fungal fuck are those Warriors there? The Monolith didn't have any crew, so why do these? I wouldn't even care if they were sort of fusions like Destroyers, but it looks like the vehicle works FLINSTONE STYLE.

"Pedal faster, Akhmed!"

"Godammit, I'm going as fast as I can, Lord Zhet!"

"Lord Zhet, we're being hailed by the USS Enterprise!"

"Put them onscreen, you have the bridge!"

*Overall:* 

Believe it or not, I do not hate this. I've got a bit to complain about, yes, but I'm a fanboy. I'm aware I'm afflicted with this disease that makes me expect GW to make exactly what I want and then get angry when I don't get it. At this point, I'm just glad they did anything at all. I won't be buying a lot of these, but they will lead to a lot of fun homemade stand ins for the units. 

I personally liked it better when Necrons were just ancient metal abominations. I do not like that GW decided that since they're so old they have to be Tomb Kings _IN SPAAAACE_, so I'll be doing plenty of work converting some of these new miniatures to fit my own personal vision of the robots.

A lot of neat ideas here, I'm just not pleased with the executions- but it's nothing a little bit of tweaking can't fix up.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

i like most of the new models looks, like alot of other models, I feel that the pics probably dont do them justice.

ill probably buy some Lychguard if they are plastic for those shields. I have some old necrons laying about and they might get a revival if the book isnt OP boredom super mistakes and winning kind of book. But they will just be a side project while my DE will still be my mains.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Checked out Waylands preorder page, it seems Flayed Ones are sold in boxes of 5 and plastic. Thank god if this is true, I seriously do not want them in finecast!
Seems a bit expensive though for 5 for £20.50. Heck almost everything is £20.50 for 5 models, are they going to be expensive points vise or am I missing something?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

the Lychguard dont say if they are plastic or finecast... i do so hope they are plastic.

and plastic Immortals! makes me almost tempted to bring the crons out again, I have enough warriors and a Monolith so. XD


----------



## Silens

I think I might convert my transport (when I buy it) to be more like that conversion seen earlier in the thread with the portal at the front.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Here is a video of everything with prices and what materials the kits are made of.


----------



## Hurricane

God those models are absolutely gorgeous. My friend who plays Necrons is already oogling over these.


----------



## PsychoXeno

I wonder if the Pariahs are being replaced by Triarchs or are also being updated. I would like to have some way of hampering Psychers plus I also liked the model/concept.


----------



## r9a9g9e

are their any new stat lines on the warriors, or rules for the lith/barges? maybe I am just too excited to see the new dex, but I want to see how the rules work. All kinds of neat new minis, I just hope they did not change the feel of the army too much.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

MadCowCrazy said:


> Here is a video of everything with prices and what materials the kits are made of.
> Necron kits and prices


still no info if lychguard are plastic or resin XD.


----------



## TeDasCuen

Hi!

Sorry if these question is already done, but what about the basic Necron Warriors (Troops)? Don't will be redone for this first wave?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silens

I think all models are plastic unless otherwise stated.


----------



## GrizBe

Okay, not sure how true this is, so take with salt... but, on the Acrylic rod issue, I've heard from friends in America who've heard from GW staffers in Memphis, that apparently the kits with them that are not changing... IE, Warriors, are getting repacked with new plastic patterned rods to match the new design.

The monolith too, will have the new platic rods, and a new plastic crystal.


----------



## Djinn24

Katie Drake said:


> Damn! Not another awesome, cool book with tons of viable units and alternate army builds that can compete at the highest level.
> 
> A few sentences of bad fluff _completely_ overrides all the good qualities. /Sarcasm


Quote for truth. Ward maybe meh on fluff but the guy can write rules and has set the new standard for what a codex should be.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I'll just tell my friend to paint his Tomb Kings silver and bam he has the updated necron models.


----------



## mcmuffin

God those Dispersion shields and hyperphase swords better have nice rules, because they look amazing. Show me RULES goddamit!


----------



## darklove

mcmuffin said:


> God those Dispersion shields and hyperphase swords better have nice rules, because they look amazing. Show me RULES goddamit!


Agree.

The models look really good. I know a lot of people will be tempted to play Necrons now; but the rules have to match up. No point in amazing models that are total pants in game terms.
Hoping for something unique, special and totally OP!


----------



## Katie Drake

I think I read somewhere that the shields are storm shields in effect and the sword things are just power weapons. This is just what I read, it could be completely wrong.

I did read that the new Pariahs (whatever they're called) have +2S two handed power weapons though which combined with their basic S of 5 means they hit like a ton of bricks.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some of the earliest rumours said that Warriors were getting repackaged into kits of 10 warriors, they would also get beer brown rods. The rods were said to be for some new weapon, either present on the recut sprues or on a new sprue entirely.

Waved releases suggested the new warriors would be in the second wave of Necron kits. This was dismissed as it would make no sense for them to be there but to me it makes perfect sense if they put out all of these new kits at launch then they can get rid of any leftover Necron warrior boxes they have as the models are still valid. Then in the second wave release the new kit with fewer models but with some new weapon and rod.


Been reading Hammer & Anvil by James Swallows about the Sisters of Battles return to sanctuary 101 (if you dont know the significance of this why are you reading this thread?). I've only read the first 150 pages and there has been some interesting bits in it, same as in the Audio Drama Red & Black the sisters use Arvus Lighters but also a 5 person vehicle called a Venator.
The description makes it sound like it could be something similar to this:








Tamiya makes a plastic kit with a diecast framebase for it. I actually bought a kit from China to see if I could use it as an Immolator. Size is pretty much exactly the same as a Rhino but about 1cm less in width.
Sisters also seem to have a special pattern of gun servitors that only they have, they come on tracked guards, one was dual wielding auto cannons so perhaps sisters will get these as long range support...


Huh? Necron thread? Oh yeah, there was some Necron stuff in there as well. One guy finds this Necron data scroll that contains date on the Deathmarks mentioning cyclops necrons. I believe this is the first mention in any literature regarding the Necrons about them.
Interestingly enough it also mentioned a 3 legged walker thing. There is a very old rumour that the Necrons would get a 3 legged walker that was somewhat similar to the ones in that War of the World movie with that Scientology worshipping guy.

Will finish the book in a day or two and if there is more I will bring it up.
I know someone else mentioned some stuff from the book but didn't read it as I didn't want to spoil it for myself.

Oh yeah, it has some new fluff. In the Necron codex it says that no necron or necrontyr weapons have ever been captures or recovered because they phase out upon death. Both of these are now inaccurate.

Also it seems every necron tomb world has their own ruler or rulers. Basically each Necrontyr noble who was turned into a Lord has their own army and agendas. Fall of Damnos portrays this very well and it is also mentioned in Hammer & Anvil. So expect to see a fluff change like this, I guess they needed a reason for the Necrons to fight other Necrons. Kinda similar to how different Tyranid hive fleets might fight one another to eat the others biomass. Then again I heard a rumour that perhaps the Tyranids were being controlled by one of the 4 remaining Ctan.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

HQ

• Imotekh the Stormlord (Lord of the Sau): The most powerful Necron Overlord currently. A master strategist whose nemesis is the Orks (since their random nature is the only thing that can accidentally disrupt his flawless plans).

• Nemesor Zahndrekh: Overlord damaged in the great sleep who still thinks he is flesh and blood fighting the war of secession against his brother Necrontyr. Therefore, he is one of the few Necron Lords who still fights with honor and valor towards his enemies. Has a bodyguard named Vargard Obryron.

• Illuminor Szeras: The Necrontyr who took the C'Tan's knowledge to do bio-transfer and actually made it a reality...so he's the chief architect within the Necrons for actually making the bio-transference happen. He is a master of technology and can augment D3 units in the army with an augmentation.

• Orikan the Diviner: A master astromancer (a Cryptek specializing in tech that can predict the future), he is renown for knowing what will happen and when. During the game he is able to achieve a 'powered up' state that gives him a greatly increases statline, but this boost can randomly end on any turn dropping him back down to his regular stats.

• Anrakyr the Traveller: A Necron Lord whose goal is to unite the Necron Empires again. He travels to Tomb Worlds still sleeping and kills the 'lesser' inhabitants that may live there unaware they are on a Tomb World, the 'price' for this service is to claim a tithe from the newly awakened legions. Some Necrons see him as a golden crusader others don't want reunification and would rather see him dead.

• Trazyn the Infinite: He is a Necron who woke very early and is fascinated with studying and collecting history. His tomb world is filled with secret trinkets including (I quote) 'a giant of a man clad in baroque power armor' (start your wild theories here!). He even will attack other Necron tomb worlds to capture artifacts from them that he doesn't think they deserve. He is the character that has the CC ability to pick one type of model he killed that round and inflict wounds on all models of that type in the combat.

• Necron Overlord: Generic DIY Necron Overlord (guy who rules a Tomb World) with plenty of options. Can ride on a Catacomb Command Barge (which is a one man transport) as can all the named 'Lords' above, but not those that are Crypteks in their fluff (Illuminor Szeras & Orikan the Diviner). Also can be a Destroyer Lord instead.

• Royal Court: 0-5 regular Necron Lords (lieutenants to the Overlords) as well as 0-5 Crypteks. Crypteks are masters of Necron technology, whose abilities sometimes appear like sorcery to other races, but they do not have any psychic powers...all their abilities do not require a psychic test or anything like that (nor are they ever referred to as psychic powers in any way). Any member of the Court (Lord or Cryptek) can be split off at the start of the game to lead a unit of Warriors, Immortals, Lychguard or Deathmarks (but only one per unit). Neither Lords nor Crypteks are ICs.



DEDICATED TRANSPORTS


• Night Scythe: A variant of the Doom Scythe fighter that is a 15 model flyer transport with the 'supersonic' 36" flat-out move that the new flyers (that are really skimmers) have. Can carry jump infantry models (taking up 2 spots each) and fire all its weapons even when moving at cruising speed. Has living metal (chance to ignore crew shaken & stunned) but not quantum shielding (which gives +2 armor until the vehicle suffers its first glancing or penetrating hit). AV 11/11/11 like most Necron vehicles.

• Ghost Ark: 10 model transport, AV11 with quantum shielding and living metal. Also is able to regenerate D3 models to one unit within 6" each Necron movement phase (but cannot take the unit above its starting size).

• Catacomb Command Barge: One-man vehicle for most ICs. AV11 with quantum shielding & living metal. Can make sweep attacks over 3 enemy units it passes over when it moves. Also the character can lose wounds to negate immobilized or weapon destroyed results.


----------



## Silens

Just put a pile of metal models (Necron) onto eBay if anybody's interested in having some old metal models to use and look like a veteran. As much as I like metal models, this is the only way I can really fund new Necron stuff. Planning it in my head seems to suggest I will be spending at least £150 when they are released. If all my eBay stuff sells, I'll be about £80 closer to that goal! 

November this year is turning out to be expensively awesome!

Necrons: £150
Boots: £140
Dimmu Borgir: £16
Skyrim: £40

I'll make it happen.. By god, I'll get all that stuff on the £55 pocket money I get.
I have £40 in savings. That's my gig tickets (I know I could get Skyrim with that, but I'm prioritizing. £24 goes towards Skyrim, along with £16 from my pocket money. Down to £39. Early xmas money of £150 means that I'm up to £49 with my boots. If all my eBay stuff sells, that's £80. Leaving me with £129 for Necrons.

Isn't it fun when everything works out? Raven Guard will have to wait for Christmas.

To stay on topic. My favourite of the all the Lord models has to be the basic Overlord. He just looks so Badass! I might use him as the Lord who takes Immortals as troops (presuming original rumours are to be true).

-EDIT-

Oh, and here's the link! http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/smbs52441..._trksid=p3984.m1554.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562

All auctions are scheduled to start at 20:00 16/10/2011

Just thought I'd put this here because everybody will be looking for Necrons!


----------



## SoulGazer

More fluff! MOAR I say! Good stuff so far! I love the possible Primarch Trazyn's got as a museum piece, very nice. Mat Ward's insanity is actually cool for once. :wink:


----------



## Arcticor

I love the little tidbit about Orks in the Imotekh fluff  Ward has done well (believe it or not).


----------



## Styro-J

I'm going to need some time to wrap my head around fast Necrons. Those transports sound nasty, I wonder if they'll have a cost to match.


----------



## yostu

mmh.. i just think gw were in a hurry when designed thoose models unish:
snipers are cool.. some vehicles too, but the rest.. mmh dunow..


----------



## cruor angelus silicis

They're all up on Wayland games for pre order!

http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/games-workshop/november-2011-necrons/cat_1029.html


----------



## slaaneshy

djinn24 said:


> Quote for truth. Ward maybe meh on fluff but the guy can write rules and has set the new standard for what a codex should be.


What? Only Matt Wards mother would agree....are you her?


----------



## slaaneshy

Styro-J said:


> I'm going to need some time to wrap my head around fast Necrons. Those transports sound nasty, I wonder if they'll have a cost to match.


Damn right, should be interesting having fast open topped transports and guys with strength 7 power weapons jumping out!


----------



## Rathios1337

Unforgiven302 said:


> Just a few things:
> 
> 1) No shitty green barrel tubes to make the models look stupid. Thank you GW for that.
> 
> 2) Fuck you GW, for dragging me back into a hobby I all but gave up a few months ago by releasing the one army that would 100% guarantee to get me to spend a disgusting amount of money on cheap plastic and "resin" crack and make me return to the game. Bastards, I was happy... really happy. Now, I am forced to return...
> 
> I haven't been excited by a new release from GW in years. Dark Eldar didn't do it for me, space wolves either. Blood Angels sparked my interest for a minute but, in the end, just more space marines. Grey Knights didn't interest me too much either. But now, now an army I have been actually wanting to do for years is getting a full face lift, well, make room on the band wagon for my ass because it is firmly jumping on board!
> 
> One last note, checking GW's site, a lot of the Necron models have been listed as, "no longer available." Wraiths, Warriors, Flayed Ones and Pariahs to name a few. So, if you were looking to get the old stuff, (why, I do not know, but some people might want some outdated and boring models) I would venture to say that now would be the time to get them as they will soon be off the shelves for good.


Welcome aboard! Its gotten crowded on here!

Also It looks like Flayed one Number 2 and number 4 Should be In a old Michel Jackson Music video, Or is that just me?


----------



## elmir

Styro-J said:


> I'm going to need some time to wrap my head around fast Necrons. Those transports sound nasty, I wonder if they'll have a cost to match.


I do remember reading on BoLS rumours that the rumoured cost of those ghost arcs would be 110 points. So I don't think they'll be able to just spam that the way DE can spam venoms/raiders. 



> What? Only Matt Wards mother would agree....are you her?


I believe Ward actually is one of the more competent *rules *writers GW currently has as well. He's not afraid to design some really powerfull stuff, but the point cost associated with that power is generally quite high as well. 

I really hope that he's able to deliver another strong xenos codex here, like Kelly did. If only to shut a few whiners up who claim that the good stuff is only reserved for imperial armies... And to get more variation on the tabletop.

Some people accredit the GK popularity to their low model cost and ease of painting. If this is true, I can only imagine the Necron bandwagon is going to be equally impressive... Because those rumoured points costs for the elite crons are quite high. :wink:


----------



## yostu

mmh.. anyone knows if there are some other codex pages around?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

yostu said:


> mmh.. anyone knows if there are some other codex pages around?


You mean there are some out there already? The only ones I know of are those fake ones from about a year ago.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Silens said:


> Just put a pile of metal models (Necron) onto eBay if anybody's interested in having some old metal models to use and look like a veteran. As much as I like metal models, this is the only way I can really fund new Necron stuff. Planning it in my head seems to suggest I will be spending at least £150 when they are released. If all my eBay stuff sells, I'll be about £80 closer to that goal!
> 
> November this year is turning out to be expensively awesome!
> 
> Necrons: £150
> Boots: £140
> Dimmu Borgir: £16
> Skyrim: £40
> 
> I'll make it happen.. By god, I'll get all that stuff on the £55 pocket money I get.


Indeed it will be pricey for a Necron army.

If i'd known they were coming out so soon I wouldn't have bought a copy of Space Hulk 3rd edition, damn it!

When I do get my Necrons it will be my last GW army, I won't be getting another one. Nor will I be buying any models just because I like how they look, or because I like the subject of them, or for any kind of conversions. Its a sacrifice but a necessary one. Means no SM Carcharodons army, no CSM army. Just Dark Eldar and Necrons, so its evil aliens all the way. :grin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## Khargoth

Those rules sound tasty. I'm keen to see the Wargear for the Lords.

Also, am I the only one who _likes_ how they've Egypt-ified the Overlords with Lapis Lazuli trim? I always liked the idea of the more basic units being cut/paste copies, whereas the elites and commanders had a bit more individuality? The fluff did mentioned some of the converted Necrontyr retained some shadow of their personality.

Lastly, who's crossing their fingers for a Wraith-themed character Lord like the one from Hellforged?


----------



## mcmuffin

More from Yakface


> ELITES
> 
> 
> • Deathmarks: 24" range rapid-fire AP 5 sniper unit that can choose to Deep Strike in immediately after any enemy unit arrives from Reserves (which just allows the enemy to fire at them first?)...teleporting in from a pocket dimension to target their prey. They can also mark a single unit as their 'target' which allows them to roll to wound on a 2+. Beautiful models from the pics leaked, but at the point cost listed I can't see them ever being used except to see those great models on the table. Can be transported on a Night Scythe.
> 
> • Lychguard: Traditionally these have been the bodyguards for the Overlords. Come standard with Warscythes (+2 Strength Power weapon) and can replace them with Hyperphase swords (power weapon) and Dispersion Shields (the thing that gives them a 4+ invuln and reflects enemy shooting). I made a mistake before. The Shields don't only reflect enemy shooting within 6", they reflect all enemy shooting, but only against enemy units who are within 6" of them (they reflect saved wounds, they don't affect blast/templates, for example). Can be transported on a Night Scythe.
> 
> • Triarch Ptaetorians: These used to be effectively the 'police' (my term) of the main Necron ruler (the last of which was the Silent King) to help enforce his will onto the Lords of the Empire. They are known to respect great warriors and honor valor and have sometimes ordered Necron Overlords to stop attacking a foe they deemed worthy of respect (much to the Lord's chagrin). They are Jump Infantry with a 6" AP2 S5 weapon. They can swap that out for Void Blades (a weapon with Rending and the same Entriopic ability that Scarabs have) and Particle Casters (a pistol weapon). No transport option.
> 
> • C'Tan Shard: Must take 2 of the 11 listed ability choices that basically shape what kind of C'Tan shard you're fielding. No ability can be taken more than once in the army (even if you take 3 C'Tan shards in the army). The statline is slightly less impressive than previous incarnations of the C'Tan, but still pretty decent. Also has Eternal Warrior and ignores all terrain penalties. Still explodes D6" when they die. Fluff-wise, these are shards effectively controlled by the Necron (even though they have most shards locked away in pocket dimensions). Each shard represents only a portion of the power and consciousness of the C'Tan and therefore in battle the C'Tan may not even think to utilize some of its power because the portion of it that knows it has 'X' power simply isn't there. This is essentially what explains why they only have access to 2 special abilities in battle.
> 
> • Flayed Ones: 3 Attacks base (and no additional CC weapons). Can infiltrate or Deep Strike. No transport options.
> 
> • Triarch Stalker: Concept Sketch shows a Triarch Praetorian sitting in an open-topped cockpit that is riding on a Necron-style giant almost scorpion walker set of legs. Very cool looking IMHO. Has a variable heat ray (which can be upgraded to a couple of other weapons) that can either be fired as a template or as an Assault 2 S8 24" Heavy2 Melta weapon. Has a Targeting relay which means that any enemy unit hit by the Stalker gets a counter placed by it that allows all other Necron units shooting at the same unit that phase to count as being twin-linked. AV11 & open-topped, but does have Quantum shielding & Living Metal.
> 
> 
> 
> TROOPS
> 
> • Warriors: You know them, you love them. Described as being basically automatons, with very little (if any) sentience. These were the non-warrior Necontyr before the bio-conversion. See my previous rumors (in the OP) for details on their points cost, etc. Can be transported on a Ghost Ark or Night Scythe.
> 
> • Immortals: Immortals are said to have the ability to at least speak, but still aren't too much brighter than Warriors. These were Elite warriors of the Necrontyr before the conversion (not sure who the rank and file troops were if the Warriors were the non-combatants and the Immortals were the Elite soldiers?). Can exchange their Gauss Blasters for Tesla Carbines (24" S5 Assault1, extra hit inflicted on a 'to hit' roll of '6') Can be transported on a Night Scythe.
> 
> 
> 
> FAST ATTACK
> 
> • Canoptek Wraiths: Protectors of the Tombs while the hosts slumber. They have legs now? Jump Infantry who ignore terrain. 3A base with Rending. All models can take one of a few different upgrades including a Whip Coil (nearly identical to a Tyranid Lash Whip), particle caster (pistol) or a Exile Beamer (12" range that kills a random model in the target unit unless it passes a Strength test).
> 
> • Canoptek Scarabs: See the rumors copied in the OP for more details on what Scarbs do now.
> 
> • Tomb Blades: Jet Bikes. From the artwork, these look like Necron warriors fused into a flying crescent throne carrying a weapon harness in their arms that is base twin-linked Tesla Carbines. The fluff says that they are pre-programmed with a bunch of different flight patterns and vectors that the onboard Warrior chooses from on the fly. this mitigates the fact that a Warrior has poor coordination, but since the programs are so advanced, in reality they act basically like any other similar unit in an enemy army despite the fact that their 'pilots' are much slower to react. They can upgrade their weapons to a couple different choices (twin-linked Gauss Blaster or Particle Beamer). The entire unit can take any of the 3 options: Nebuloscope (increases BS to 5), Shield Vanes (increased armor save to 3+) & Shadowloom (Stealth).
> 
> • Destroyers: New fluff that says Destroyers are infected with some kind of degenerative virus that causes their sole purpose in life to be to kill their enemies. As such they hate everyone and have the Preferred Enemy special rule against everyone (as do Destroyer Lords). They are Jump Infantry now. Any model in the unit can upgrade to a Heavy Destroyer.


I am loving the sound of the triarch stalker! Ctan shards sound nice as well, cant wait

Sounds absolutely fantastic, fuck battlefield 3 and mw3, that money is going on Necrons.


----------



## Serpion5

Fluff sounds interesting. 

Will have to read it for myself, but sounds interesting so far...


----------



## GrizBe

They're sounding more interesting by the day... will certainly be picking up a copy of the codex at the very least.


----------



## Silens

174.79

^ What I plan on spending at Wayland Games. It might be more because I do kind of like the satisfaction of popping into the shop and leaving with a pack mule to carry all your stuff. I might just use GW to buy the Overlords. £30 on 3 models.. Amazing investment!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

I'm surprised, really. As much as part of me hates to see the notion of what Necrons are that I played, wrote about, and drew are now inaccurate, I'm also actually rather excited to see the new direction they're taking. 

I KNEW it. Matt Ward was good- he was just a covert Necron fan working to turn every army he didn't like into retarded nonsense. Which still makes him a four year old with very impressive literary skills.


----------



## HereticHammer01

Khargoth said:


> Also, am I the only one who _likes_ how they've Egypt-ified the Overlords with Lapis Lazuli trim? I always liked the idea of the more basic units being cut/paste copies, whereas the elites and commanders had a bit more individuality? The fluff did mentioned some of the converted Necrontyr retained some shadow of their personality.


Nope you're not the only one. It makes them more interesting.

I think yakface's summary on dakka in the OP is probably the best place for info right now. The fluff on there is actually promising, despite being a drastic change. I like it. Likewise the rules seem good so far too.


----------



## bitsandkits

the necrons really really needed a serious injection of cool, they were dull as bum gas on your wedding day.


----------



## mcmuffin

Heavy Support


> HEAVY SUPPORT
> 
> • Doomsday Ark: Variant of the Ghost Ark transport: Open-topped, AV11, Quantum Shielding, Living Metal. Something I forogot to say about the Ghost Ark...each Guass Flayer array (5 Flayers) on each side is allowed to fire at a different enemy target (and different from the Doomsday Cannon). Not entirely clear whether a weapon destroyed takes out a whole array or not, but I'm leaning towards yes. The Doomsday cannon has two profiles, one for if the vehicle did or didn't move that turn (with the non-moving one being 72" range S9 AP1 Large Blast). The moving profile only has a 24" range and a S7 blast. Basically described as gunboat whose strategy is to hit first and destroy the enemy before they can fire back.
> 
> • Annihilation Barge: Described as anti-infantry support platforms. Variant of the Catacomb Command Barge: Open-topped, AV11, Quantum Shielding, Living Metal. Has a twin-linked Tesla Destructor & a Tesla Cannon, but can upgrade the cannon to a Gauss Cannon. Not exactly sure why you'd want to do that except for the extra range (36" for the Gauss Cannon as opposed to all Tesla weapons which are 24" range).
> 
> • Monolith: 35 Point reduction along with corresponding nerf in invulnerability (were you not expecting that?). Still AV 14 and still has Living Metal (although again that only helps remove Crew Stunned/Shaken now). Can still Deep Strike but no longer has invulnerability from Mishaps. Has 4 Gauss Flux Arcs (which are now just Heavy 3 instead of randomly rolled). Particle whip is now just a straight up S8 AP3 24" large blast. The portal can be used to either transport any non-vehicle friendly Necron unit through it or to suck enemy models within 6" to instant death who fail a Strength Test. No bonus to reanimation protocols (the replacement for WBB) is present. Although, at the end of the day, this is still an AV14 vehicle all around, which is pretty imposing in the current game. Unfortunately all of its weapons are really close range, which means it will also now tend to be in Melta range...
> 
> • Doom Scythe: Pure fighter variant of the Night Scythe. AV11 with Living Metal (but no Quantum Shielding or open-topped). Is supersonic (36" flat-out) and can fire all its weapons when moving at cruising speed. Has a twin-linked tesla Destructor & a Death Ray, which allows a 3D6" line to be drawn (with one end of the line being within 12" of the vehicle) and causes a number of hits on every unit crossed by the line equal to the number of MODELS in the unit hit. Oh and did I mention that these hits are S10 AP1? Nasty indeed! But at nearly 200 pts for an AV11 vehicle, to get within 12" to unleash this beast will probably be a bit rough.
> 
> • Tomb Spyders: The artwork makes them look much more flying and nimble, like giant Scarabs. Can now repair vehicles like a Techmarine, Big Mek, etc. Can take an anti-psychic defense against any power targeting a friendly unit within 3" (nullified on a 4+). Can still create Scarab Swarms, but only into existing swarms on the table (they no longer form a unit with the Spyder) and it can still take damage if it rolls a '1' while doing so. Can take Whip Coils (by giving up a close combat weapon and a +1 to repair vehicles) which is like a Tyranid Lash Whip. Can take 1 or 2 Particle Beamers (by removing its CC/fixer arms) to do so. 1-3 in a unit.


I am pretty pissed off about the monolith to be honest, i would rather have seen a 50 point hike and the invulnerability rules stay the same. Oh well.


----------



## kickboxerdog

is there any mention of a new battleforce, i been trying to get one but they no longer for sale.


----------



## Silens

They'll probably bring one out. I'm wondering if they're going to start doing hard-back codices like they've started doing in 8th ed. Fantasy?


----------



## Lord of the Night

mcmuffin said:


> Triarch Ptaetorians: These used to be effectively the 'police' (my term) of the main Necron ruler (the last of which was the Silent King) to help enforce his will onto the Lords of the Empire. They are known to respect great warriors and honor valor and have sometimes ordered Necron Overlords to stop attacking a foe they deemed worthy of respect (much to the Lord's chagrin). They are Jump Infantry with a 6" AP2 S5 weapon. They can swap that out for Void Blades (a weapon with Rending and the same Entriopic ability that Scarabs have) and Particle Casters (a pistol weapon). No transport option.


*THERE IT IS!*

I knew Ward would come up with something to justify his Blood Angel/Necron alliance and this is it. The Silent King is the Necron Lord who fought with the Blood Angels against the Tyranids. So obviously his Triarchs found the Blood Angels to be honourable warriors and decided to quit the field for the same reason the Blood Angels did, they didn't want to fight against those they had just fought alongside.

Interesting to say the least. I will have to read the Codex to be sure but I like the direction the lore is taking, or at least what i've seen of it so far.


Lord of the Night


----------



## GrizBe

Silens said:


> They'll probably bring one out. I'm wondering if they're going to start doing hard-back codices like they've started doing in 8th ed. Fantasy?


Apparently GW are planning to make all Codices and Army Books hardback eventually, but they're not going to start with 40k until next edition.


----------



## Lord of the Night

GrizBe said:


> Apparently GW are planning to make all Codices and Army Books hardback eventually, but they're not going to start with 40k until next edition.


Bah! I want my colour Necron and Dark Eldar codexs now!


Lord of the Night


----------



## Stephen_Newman

GrizBe said:


> Apparently GW are planning to make all Codices and Army Books hardback eventually, but they're not going to start with 40k until next edition.


If that's true and the rumours regarding Eldar being one of the first 6th ed armies then I will be one happy gamer.


----------



## Silens

I also hope they start doing the "every codex gets updated before we move onto the next edition" thing like they're doing with Fantasy. I'm pretty sure that as on November 5th there won't be any 3rd edition codices. Someone will surely prove me wrong, though.


----------



## Adramalech

MadCowCrazy said:


> Here is a video of everything with prices and what materials the kits are made of.
> Necron Kits and Prices


Sweet Jesus. @[email protected]

I might have to put my other projects on hold to experiment with necrons if they're really going to be that awesome.

In the meantime, though, I'll enjoy my dark eldar <3


----------



## bitsandkits

i dont think the death marks will be plastic, not enough varirty in my opinion for them to be anything other than fine cast, same for the flayers. still no sign of the warriors and destroyers ?


----------



## Hurricane

Well if these rumors are anything to go by, I actually really like the direction of this codex. Nothing seems to be over the top and the lore looks to have much more depth which I appreciate quite a lot. Of course time will tell and I'm going to reserve final judgement until I have the book in my hand. Upgrades and point costs will sway my opinion as to how strong the book is.


----------



## yostu

i hope they really will be back soon :so_happy:


----------



## kickboxerdog

bitsandkits said:


> i dont think the death marks will be plastic, not enough varirty in my opinion for them to be anything other than fine cast, same for the flayers. still no sign of the warriors and destroyers ?


from what i seen here says there plastic http://www.totalwargamer.co.uk/necron-deathmarks.html


----------



## yostu

Hurricane said:


> Well if these rumors are anything to go by, I actually really like the direction of this codex. Nothing seems to be over the top and the lore looks to have much more depth which I appreciate quite a lot. Of course time will tell and I'm going to reserve final judgement until I have the book in my hand. Upgrades and point costs will sway my opinion as to how strong the book is.


agree.. the central point now is the units costs..
really hope they are a good compromise


----------



## GrizBe

bitsandkits said:


> i dont think the death marks will be plastic, not enough varirty in my opinion for them to be anything other than fine cast, same for the flayers. still no sign of the warriors and destroyers ?


Weylands advertising them as a boxed set of 5, so that tells me they're plastic... Same with the flayers.

Nothing on Warriors or Destroyers... but i'm heard they're getting repacked and they're switching out the acrylic rods so patterned plastic ones to match the new look.


----------



## Arcticor

Hardback codices? I sense a price hike....


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Arcticor said:


> Hardback codices? I sense a price hike....


At Games Day UK seminar they said that 40k would not get hardback dexes until a new edition hit. So expect the first 6E codices to be hardback. Necrons might be the last softback codex.


----------



## Khargoth

Well shit. The monolith rules changes are okay, except for the brutal cut in Particle Whip range. Combined with the sudden vulnerability to Melta weapons, I doubt we'll see Monoliths fielded very much. Considering they can't augment WBB rolls anymore, and it'll be a long trudge before their weapons are in range, I'm already writing them off as dead weight.


----------



## GrizBe

Khargoth said:


> Well shit. The monolith rules changes are okay, except for the brutal cut in Particle Whip range. Combined with the sudden vulnerability to Melta weapons, I doubt we'll see Monoliths fielded very much. Considering they can't augment WBB rolls anymore, and it'll be a long trudge before their weapons are in range, I'm already writing them off as dead weight.


A full AV14 vehicle, that can deepstrike, and shoot at 4 different targets 'Dead Weight'? :laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yeah the vehicle can still DS and teleport units, I still dont see any issues with the Monolith, and if I dont sell my units I will probably keep it in my army, to boot, as thats just a nasty piece of work still XD


----------



## Lord of the Night

I can't be sure but I think this is a new Necron special character. He looks like a brutish power-house.


Lord of the Night


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

stop trying to troll LotN.

if your not, thats a PP model for Cryx


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Not sure about the way they going with Necrons tbh, models look ok and all but they really do sound like tomb kings in space and the "borg" like malice they had is going imo.


----------



## Adramalech

KhainiteAssassin said:


> stop trying to troll LotN.
> 
> if your not, thats a PP model for Cryx


I think cryx is going to be a hot seller what with their models being perfect for proxying as necrons and DE haemonculi and crew, with a little bit of conversion work, as evidenced by LotN's post, whether sincere or trolling.

I can't say I like what I've heard about PP games, but their models are pretty alright.

Back on topic, sorta; The new necron models are absolutely fantastic. There might be a few aesthetic elements I don't agree with, but that's nothing plastic cutters, bitz and green stuff won't fix.

Off topic again; I'm worried about how all the 5th ed xenos armies will be affected by 6th edition, and whether or not we'll see the spess mehreens (Constantine, Carrie White, Papa Smurf and Fido-brand spess mehreens, in particular) get all the top-tier updated codices again.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

dont worry Adrmalech, we will see 6th ed bring the SPHESS MAREENS! back to being op in no time.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

If Space Marines weren't epic then no one would believe how strong they are in the fluff


----------



## Katie Drake

Words_of_Truth said:


> If Space Marines weren't epic then no one would believe how strong they are in the fluff


Marines are always deadly early on because they have the first book written to match the new ruleset, but about halfway through an edition's life they start to creak at the edges and by the end struggle a lot, simply because the newer books are written with a greater understanding of the current rule set.


----------



## mcmuffin

KhainiteAssassin said:


> dont worry Adrmalech, we will see 6th ed bring the SPHESS MAREENS! back to being op in no time.


SM were never op'd, in fact they are the weakest 5th ed codex aside from _that other one by Robin Cruddace_

Anywho, i can already see my 2k army. 
Stormlord
Royal Court with VoD/ Solar pulse crypteks

10 Lychguard with warscythes in a Nightscythe 

40 Warriors maybe 2 ghost arks

10 immortals

prob a unit or 2 of scarabs

some heavy destroyers (points cost pending)

prob 2 Doomscythes and a Monolith.


----------



## bitsandkits

kickboxerdog said:


> from what i seen here says there plastic http://www.totalwargamer.co.uk/necron-deathmarks.html


not convinced, none of the indies have official order forms or info, they are basing everything off of the leaked stuff on beasts of war and such, until GW say they are plastic im not gonna get my hopes up, also i think its strange we havent seen anywarriors or destroyers yet, even if they had the rods changed i would have expected something? im hoping GW will give us the pre order and launch stuff in the next few days, so we know what we are dealing with.


----------



## Lord of the Night

KhainiteAssassin said:


> stop trying to troll LotN.
> 
> if your not, thats a PP model for Cryx


Not trying to troll, did not realise that was Cryx. Apologies.

Shame its not a Necron though because it does look good.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Arcticor

mcmuffin said:


> Anywho, i can already see my 2k army.
> Stormlord
> Royal Court with VoD/ Solar pulse crypteks
> 
> 10 Lychguard with warscythes in a Nightscythe
> 
> 40 Warriors maybe 2 ghost arks
> 
> 10 immortals
> 
> prob a unit or 2 of scarabs
> 
> some heavy destroyers (points cost pending)
> 
> prob 2 Doomscythes and a Monolith.


Mcmuffin, to make a list you would have to know the point costs. were they posted in here and i just missed them, or did u find them somewhere else?


----------



## mcmuffin

Arcticor said:


> Mcmuffin, to make a list you would have to know the point costs. were they posted in here and i just missed them, or did u find them somewhere else?


warriors are 12pts, immortals are 17. arks are over 100pts. lychguard are 40pts and the rest is just general supposition. There are some points costs listed by yakface of dakka.


----------



## Silens

Can't wait for the release now! I just hope I can fund my nerdgasm.


----------



## Hypertrophy

pre-orders for necrons on GWS website go up 22nd october, first glipse of necron codex will be in november white dwarf 29th october, and finally u can actually have the models in your hot little hand by november 5th, idk why this has to keep being repeated.


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

Am I the only one that think these models look dumb?

The Arks look like rowboats.. and the command barge looks like a paddle boat that should be in the lake, equipped with Necron warrior paddlers. DUMB!!

Transports!?!?!? WTF!? Necrons are supposed to be masters of time and space. Why do they need transports. This makes them seems very low tech. I WILL NEVER BUY ONE.

The Overlord isn't too bad, but the named characters seem like they are trying too hard. The other named characters are over the top; GW went too far with this silly "Tomb Kings in space" crap.

The snipers aren't bad looking, but I'm really not interested in snipers. Again, I don't think this race would have them. They are FAR too arrogant of a race for snipers. (That's obviously just my opinion.)

Concerning the Flayed Ones, I think I'll just stick with the previous models. These look just plain goofy. Maybe if they didn't include the heads of their victims it might look a little better.

Immortals.. This is the single unit that I think looks a lot better; mainly cause they didn't change much.

The Triarch Praetorians look a little silly but I can deal with them. The Lychguard are pretty cool, but those shields ARE STUPID!! Come-on, why does the shield need a backbone. I will be mod'ing the heck out of these guys.

Overall, I'm VERY disappointed. I'm actually so disappointed that I think I might actually drop the hobby if I find the rules equally ridiculous. That's just my opinion people.. You're free to "flay" me but I feel GW really missed the mark here and I do not plan on rewarding them by spending my money on this crap. I have over 20k in Necrons right now (I play lots of Apoc) and I have (had) $2k on standby for a major purchase when the new codex comes out. Time to check out Warmachine? Maybe... Just really ticked off right now.


----------



## micgao

I've been saving up money for the past 2 years waiting for the eventual release of Necrons... and they're finally here! :so_happy:


----------



## Winterous

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> Am I the only one that think these models look dumb?


Yes, yes you are.

Once again GW has released an amazingly detailed and fantastic looking range of models.
They also modified the theme of the Necrons, since 'mindless automatons' was pretty fucking boring, which seems to be your main objection.

Necrons have always had an Egyptian theme, they've just done more with it.


----------



## Vhalyar

I love all of the new models - the only disappointments for me are the Flayed Ones and maybe the flying pedalo. Otherwise it's a wonderful take on Space Tomb Kings with their own unique flair. After finding the GK models unimpressive and not caring at all about (most of) the DE aesthetic, I didn't expect to be this impressed by the new Necrons :biggrin:

The HQ models stand out in particular. Metal capes, and they actually look fantastic! And quite a bit of color to boot. I'm really looking forward to what the model waves will bring.

Hopefully the rules back up the quality of the models. All the vehicles, save for the Monolith, seem like they'll get blown up pretty quickly, yet they are all apparently pretty pricy point-wise.


----------



## Hypertrophy

this is a news/rumor thread about necrons, why do we still have people gviing their unwanted opinion of the new models, we dont give a s*** about ur life story or wat u dislike about the new models, im sorry that the new models are not up to your personal standard, otherwise gtfo plz.


----------



## Vhalyar

Hypertrophy said:


> this is a news/rumor thread about necrons, why do we still have people gviing their unwanted opinion of the new models, we dont give a s*** about ur life story or wat u dislike about the new models, im sorry that the new models are not up to your personal standard, otherwise gtfo plz.


You sound angry. Maybe you should stop looking at the thread for a while? Because you're contributing even less than the those awful and fiendish people posting their opinions! Dirty, terrible opinions about the recently-leaked pictures and fluff tidbits. Yuck! :dunno:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Interesting fluff changes by the sound of it, can't wait to see how it all comes together.


----------



## Adramalech

KhainiteAssassin said:


> dont worry Adrmalech, we will see 6th ed bring the SPESS MEHREENS! back to being op in no time.


Personally, I'd like to see the opposite; I'd like to see 6th ed be mostly xenos releases. Though, SPESS MEHREENS are GW's 40k posterboys, so my wish will probably go ungranted.

And to you, Dearest McMuffin, my point was simply to poke fun at them; as was Khainite's, I believe. Hence the mocking media references and sarcasm (admittedly much harder to detect on the internet). I believe that fellow with the supergirl avatar already made a sound, uncontested argument against the misconception that the 5th ed codices are OP, so you can go ahead lower your hackles.  My tongue-in-cheek complaint was more along the lines of "I hope the space marines can gtfo the spotlight for 6th edition."

BUUUUT, I digress, as I suggest you and khainite do. We're getting severely OT.... due in no small part to my own ramblings.


----------



## Adramalech

I see people whining and pitching a fit about necrons becoming tomb kings in space, when they've ALWAYS been tomb kings in space.

I'm worried about the intelligence of the fanbase if it's not well known that WH40k is, more or less, WHFB _IN SPAAACE!_ sans magic-dependent metagame.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

I would have to agree with Adramalech on this one, i mean lets face it, 40k and fantasy are almost identical, with a few tiny variations, and WHFB has more races, since they scrapped the squats instead of refining them all those years ago.


----------



## Adramalech

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I would have to agree with Adramalech on this one, i mean lets face it, 40k and fantasy are almost identical, with a few tiny variations, and WHFB has more races, since they scrapped the squats instead of refining them all those years ago.


Ah, reading articles about bygone days I wasn't a part of <3


----------



## Hypertrophy

Vhalyar said:


> You sound angry. Maybe you should stop looking at the thread for a while? Because you're contributing even less than the those awful and fiendish people posting their opinions! Dirty, terrible opinions about the recently-leaked pictures and fluff tidbits. Yuck! :dunno:


My post are a reaction to theirs as urs is to mine, if they didnt post such crap, neither would i duh. Check pages back, too who released dates, check urself before u wreck urself mate


----------



## Doelago

Hypertrophy said:


> this is a news/rumor thread about necrons, why do we still have people gviing their unwanted opinion of the new models, we dont give a s*** about ur life story or wat u dislike about the new models, im sorry that the new models are not up to your personal standard, otherwise gtfo plz.


You got some serious attitude problems? 



Hypertrophy said:


> My post are a reaction to theirs as urs is to mine, if they didnt post such crap, neither would i duh. Check pages back, too who released dates, check urself before u wreck urself mate


Who is posting crap? I cant see anyone doing it here... 

Everyone is free to express their opinions. I mean, Jesus christ, why the bloody fuck would people not be allowed to post their opinions on these new models? 

Chill the fuck out and skip over those posts if they are such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Khargoth

GrizBe said:


> A full AV14 vehicle, that can deepstrike, and shoot at 4 different targets 'Dead Weight'? :laugh:


You can't drop it right onto the enemy (or even within flux arc range) because it will be melta-d into oblivion, if it survives the Mishap rolls. Deep striking it, period, is hazardous because it's such a fatass lump. You can sit 18" behind your front line and use it to rescue charged units and bring in reinforcements, but it's not as good at that anymore since it doesn't augment WBB. You can't twat heavy weapons squads or troublesome vehicles with the AP1 template because it has a 24" range. And you'll maybe get one or two Particle Whip shots off at the end of the game if you deploy it with your main force, because it trudges along at 6".

So, yeah, dead weight. I'd have rather paid 300pts for it and kept it how it was. And I know how that sounds like "Keep everything how it was", but we knew this was coming; no way was that nasty-wasty Pyramid of Cheese going to bully Jervis Johnson's son anymore.


----------



## darklove

Personally, I am not so bothered that people think the Necrons are a bit like Tomb Kings.

I do think, though, that Necrons originally used to be much more Aztec than Egyptian; so there is a distinct style evolution.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Khargoth said:


> You can't drop it right onto the enemy (or even within flux arc range) because it will be melta-d into oblivion, if it survives the Mishap rolls. Deep striking it, period, is hazardous because it's such a fatass lump. You can sit 18" behind your front line and use it to rescue charged units and bring in reinforcements, but it's not as good at that anymore since it doesn't augment WBB. You can't twat heavy weapons squads or troublesome vehicles with the AP1 template because it has a 24" range. And you'll maybe get one or two Particle Whip shots off at the end of the game if you deploy it with your main force, because it trudges along at 6".
> 
> So, yeah, dead weight. I'd have rather paid 300pts for it and kept it how it was. And I know how that sounds like "Keep everything how it was", but we knew this was coming; no way was that nasty-wasty Pyramid of Cheese going to bully Jervis Johnson's son anymore.


I think its a deliberate attempt, like the Tyranid Carnifex in the Nid Codex, to make it less appealing so you buy the new stuff.


----------



## elmir

Stephen_Newman said:


> I think its a deliberate attempt, like the Tyranid Carnifex in the Nid Codex, to make it less appealing so you buy the new stuff.


unish: GW would never do such a thing! How dare you accuse them of trying to push as many models as possible on existing players too!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Things seem to be getting very close to personal attacks here, which are not tolerated. Everyone step back, calm down, and play nice. They're just pieces of plastic/metal/resin, no need to go crazy  

I really like all the new stuff, if nothing else, it's nice to just see Necrons get some more variety and choice when it comes to lists.


----------



## BlackXeris

Some of the models look awesome, holy crap some of the immortal weapons look big. Although...I think the lychguard look like they have been attacked by rabid hair dryers


----------



## bitsandkits

just realised this makes us exactly one army away from totally updated codex(i dont class sisters WD codex as an update just a patch up) taking black templars as the start of the cycle and if memory serves thats the same for warhammer fantasy too.


----------



## yostu

elmir said:


> unish: GW would never do such a thing! How dare you accuse them of trying to push as many models as possible on existing players too!


AHAHAHAHHA UBER QUOTE YOU!!


----------



## Zion

This is all shaking up rathering interestingly I think. The models look interesting enough to make me consider dusting off my army (maybe after I finish building and painting the two armies I'm working on), and it's nice to see the units expanding out to supporting something other than "phalanx with destroyer wing" or "phalanx with wraith wing" with a side of ""add monolith to taste".

At the very least I'll be getting the codex to see what the fluff says about the army and what the rules do.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Everyone take a chill-pill and enjoy the double rainbows for a while


----------



## Khargoth

So, there's been scant little on the new Wraiths. Apparantly they have legs? I'm also quietly crossing my fingers for some slightly more detailed Scarabs.


----------



## SoulGazer

Hmm, well, Monoliths are going to be a bit tougher to use. I can see see plenty of uses for them, especially if you are able to take out the enemy's meltas or at least give them more than one target to hit, make them hesitate a bit. The monoliths can at least spill out a unit of guys before they die, so maybe not all is lost.

The models look ok, though honestly I'm going to buy what I need regardless of how they look; I'm just crazy like that. Need to see the new Wraiths though! 

As for the Destroyers, they have preferred enemy for everyone now, but are they still ranged? That would be a tad odd. I wonder if they have melee options? Or will 6th Ed. make preferred enemy also work for ranged attacks? That'd be nifty.

Side note: Someone make this look like a Necron and I will love you forever. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheSpore

Found this today concerning the Necron fluff: Take with salt sorry its only a link, but the post would be wayyyyyyyyyy too long anyway here ya go .

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2011/10/necron-backstory-and-fluff.html

There are some Necron tid bits there also


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Khargoth said:


> So, there's been scant little on the new Wraiths. Apparantly they have legs? I'm also quietly crossing my fingers for some slightly more detailed Scarabs.


They dont have legs, Yakface or whomever made that comment later said he was looking at the wrong model.
I'd expect these to be in finecast which I think is a shame. A box of 5 plastic or even 3 plastic would have been great but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

I hope the new models are all good and as much of it plastic as possible so I dont have to spend all my money on a box or two to have > < lol


----------



## kickboxerdog

im really glad they made special named characters that are actually necrons , yay cant wait


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I've now read 300 pages from Hammer & Anvil and here are some more things revealed in it.

Necron Lord weapons mentioned
Flayer
Etherium Projector
Gauntlet mounted Voidblade
Null Spear
Tachyon Arrow Launcher
Hyperphasic Sword
Fire Gauntlet

Cryptek:
Abyssal Staff


Necron specialities:
Cryptek
Geomancer
Plasmancer

Necron
Time-Weaver
Storm-Caller


It is also said that the Necrons appear "Soulless" and bring chills to those around them.
Are we looking at an army wide Soulless rule? One of the Necron Army Special rules perhaps?

Triarch Stalker 3legged walker is described as having a spider like look to it.

This is all I've been able to gather so far, if there is more as I finish the book tomorrow I will let you guys know.


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

Winterous said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> Once again GW has released an amazingly detailed and fantastic looking range of models.
> They also modified the theme of the Necrons, since 'mindless automatons' was pretty fucking boring, which seems to be your main objection.
> 
> Necrons have always had an Egyptian theme, they've just done more with it.


I respectfully disagree.. You are correct that I hate both the new fluff as well as the models. I agree that GW has some of the best models on the market but it doesn't matter how detailed a piece of doo doo is, it is still a piece of doo doo. That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it. 

And trust me, I'm not the only one. I sooo hope someone mocks up one of the Arks and actually puts oars in the hands of the Necron troops so they can show GW just how bad they look.

Two days later and I'm still pissed.


----------



## SavageConvoy

Tachyon Arrow Launcher? Rolling to wound before rolling to hit?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

If I remember correctly there was this uber Tachyon weapon in one of the star trek movies. The one where that bald guy meets a young clone of himself or some such. At the start of the movie a Tachyon bomb thing was used to kill a counsel of sorts.

Has been 10 years since I last saw something star trek related so I might be wrong.


----------



## Inquisitor_Win

SavageConvoy said:


> Tachyon Arrow Launcher? Rolling to wound before rolling to hit?


ROTFL! +Rep


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I'm throwing this in for the humor aspect of all this Matt-Warding


----------



## Winterous

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> I respectfully disagree.. You are correct that I hate both the new fluff as well as the models. I agree that GW has some of the best models on the market but it doesn't matter how detailed a piece of doo doo is, it is still a piece of doo doo. That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> And trust me, I'm not the only one. I sooo hope someone mocks up one of the Arks and actually puts oars in the hands of the Necron troops so they can show GW just how bad they look.
> 
> Two days later and I'm still pissed.


Obviously you aren't, I was joking 
Fair enough that you don't like them, I just can't appreciate why; their old fluff was boring, they're giving them actual character, it's a good step, from my perspective.


----------



## jimbo1701

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I'm throwing this in for the humor aspect of all this Matt-Warding


:laugh:

Why did I not see this before!?!??!

WAAAAARRRRRRRDDD!!!


----------



## Styro-J

MadCowCrazy said:


> If I remember correctly there was this uber Tachyon weapon in one of the star trek movies. The one where that bald guy meets a young clone of himself or some such. At the start of the movie a Tachyon bomb thing was used to kill a counsel of sorts.
> 
> Has been 10 years since I last saw something star trek related so I might be wrong.


That'd be Nemesis. That's actually a very good run down of it all. That weapon really did a number on that council, the kind of ugly death you would expect from Necrons or DE.


----------



## Serpion5

The new fluff is definitely better than the old. 

It adds a whole lot of options. Yet there is still cause for players to play the same boring armies they have been if they feel the need to. 

I`m happy. :so_happy:


----------



## bitsandkits

Serpion5 said:


> I`m happy. :so_happy:


exactly how happy are you ?


----------



## Winterous

bitsandkits said:


> exactly how happy are you ?


*THIS* happy.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I'm throwing this in for the humor aspect of all this Matt-Warding


Genius.


----------



## Djinn24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UK_SxGhomNg

MCC posted this already once but seeing literally 3 posts after people where complaining about what models where going to be "finecast" here it is again so you can watch it. 

The Ark has a 2nd assembly options and a majority of the kits will be plastic.


----------



## Vhalyar

The more stats Yakface posts, the more I'm... a little worried.
Seems like many options are costly as hell yet paper-thin. Or just plain paper-thin, and I can't really see Quantum Shielding being that much of a help when everything is open-topped.

For reference:



> Crypteks vs. (basic) Lords in the 'Royal Court': both have more like squad leader stats then character stats (1 wound each for example) with both of their base points are in the exact same range as an IG Commissar, for example. However, all of the upgrades for these guys clock in the 5 to 45 point range (each option) with probably a 15 point median for their gear, so you can imagine that these guys will very quickly eat up your points if you give them many (or any) upgrades.
> 
> The Lords have access to 4 Weapon upgrade options (Warschythe, Gauntlet of Fire, Hyperphase Sword & Voidblade) and 5 wargear-esque options (Sempirternal Weaev, Mindshackle Scarabs, Tesseract labyrinth, Ressurection Orb & Phase Shifter). Of all those weapons and upgrades only the Rez Orb benefits the unit. The rest of the upgrades just give the Lord extra benefits in combat or armor save.
> 
> So really, if you're looking to make the Lord improve a unit by leading it, besides adding some CC punch to the unit your only real choice is the Rez Orb and the Rez Orb is on the high end of the points scale for their wargear so it isn't exactly a steal to get a Rez Orb into a unit (which for those who aren't keeping up boosts their Resurrection Protocols to a 4+).
> 
> Crypteks can be taken plain jane if you wanted (with only a Staff of Light), but if you want to upgrade them at all, then you have to select a 'discipline' that they follow. There are five disciplines to pick from and each one costs some amount of points to take, with the only benefit being that you get an upgraded weapon instead of the staff of light that fits into that discipline's role.
> 
> 
> The 5 Disciplines are: Harbinger of Destruction (described as 'plasmancers', weapon is Eldritch Lance, wargear choices are Gaze of Flame & Solar Pulse), Harbinger of Eternity (able to read the future, weapon is Aeonstave, weargear choices are Chronometron & Timesplinter Cloak), Harbinger of Transmogrification (described as 'geomancers', weapon is Harp of Dissonance, options are Seismic Cruicble & Tremorstave), Harbringer of the Storm (described as 'ethermancers', weapon is Voltaic Staff, options are Ether Crystal & Lightning Field) & Harbringer of Despair (described as 'psychomancers', weapon is Abyssal Staff, options are Nightmare Shroud & Veil of Darkness).
> 
> Now, once you've chosen a discipline to upgrade to, you're allowed to give the Cryptek one (or both) of the listed wargear options. HOWEVER, the rules state that 'each of the wargear options can only be chosen once in each Royal Court'. So the only way you're going to get more than one Veil of Death (for example) is to take a second Royal Court and even then you're only getting a second one. So it does not look like you will be able to spam these items.
> 
> Although there are some exceptions, for the most part these wargear options tend to benefit the unit they're leading, or affect enemy units that are trying to do something to the unit. Like giving the unit assault and defensive grenades (Gaze of Flame), you already know about Solar Pulse if you've been reading my posts closely, causing damage on enemy units Deep Striking near or assaulting that Necron unit (Ether Crystal & Lightning Field respectively), reducing one enemy unit's assault move against that Necron unit by D3" (Seismic Crucible), etc. And all of the upgraded Cryptek weapons are ranged weapons.
> 
> So in general I think the basic Lord is what you take if you're trying to give the Royal Court some CC punch (or give a unit some CC punch)...besides the obvious Rez Orb choice, of course! Instead, if you're wanting to upgrade your unit to have some unique abilities and a specialty shooting weapon in it, then the Cryptek is the way to go.
> 
> 
> C'Tan Shards: Just to be clear (someone asked), the Necrons do not have any kind of 'deal' worked out with the C'Tan shards. It doesn't state how, but they are able to control them somehow (using their super-tech) to basically point them at the enemy and get them to do what they want, but of course in game terms this isn't represented, there's no special 'rage' rule or anything forcing you to play a C'Tan a certain way.
> 
> The fluff says that the Necrons are constantly hunting down missing C'Tan shards and trying to imprison them in pocket dimensional prisons. They know that they can never fully destroy a C'Tan (only break them into shards and keep them from forming back together), but of course their fear is that the C'Tans will be able to reform and then take revenge back against the Necrons.
> 
> Every indication I get from the codex is that you'll just use the existing models to represent C'Tan shards, because if you think about how they're described now, a 'shard' is really much closer to what the old codex's power-level was for a C'Tan.
> 
> As for the 2 'Manifestations of Power' each shard must take, they each cost a different point value (between 10 & 50 points) and you can only have one of each choice in the army no matter how many C'Tan shards you take. There is a wide variety of different things that can be chosen, from powers that are roughly equivalent to some of the special rules that the Deceiver & Nightbringer had access to in the last codex and plenty of new impressive rules as well (such as making all difficult terrain on the table dangerous for the enemy or making one enemy model in base contact have to pass an Initiative test or be removed from the table). 3 of them are shooting attack choices, each obviously quite a different kind of attack than the others.
> 
> As awesome as some of this suonds, you have to temper that with the fact that shards are nearly 200 points with no options, and once you factor in the two manifestation upgrades, you're talking about a unit that is somewhere between 200-300 points (depending on which two manifestations you take).
> 
> 
> The Night Scythe, Catacomb Command Barge & Doom Scythe are Fast Skimmers (so can move flat-out).
> 
> The Ghost Ark, Doomsday Ark & Annihilation Barge are just Skimmers (so no moving flat-out). And yes, there is no reason the embarked models can't fire from the Ghost Ark as well as the vehicle's Gauss Flayer arrays, but remember that embarked vehicles cannot fire when the vehicle moved faster than combat speed (unless they disembark first).
> 
> The Monolith is a new vehicle type, a 'heavy' skimmer which means the vehicle can only ever move combat speed but always counts as stationary when firing. Oh, and the Monolith has a rule that says it can only ever Deep Strike in from Reserve.





> Destroyers have the same statline and the Heavy Destroyer upgrade just means they upgrade their gun.
> 
> However, they have had a considerable drop in points cost, as have many units in the codex. And let's not forget, before Destroyers tended to be the only mid to long-ranged threat in the army. That isn't the case anymore so I'd guess that it won't be quite as big a problem to have the smaller units.
> 
> (...)
> Heavy Gauss Cannon is still the same, but it costs you almost double the (newly reduced) cost of a Destoyer to upgrade to one. Regular Destroyers have the Gauss Cannon, which is now AP3, but only Heavy 2.
> 
> Warscythes do not have any built-in shooting weapon.
> 
> And a Night Scythe has no weapon options, but comes with a twin-linked Tesla Desructor, which is a fantastic weapon. 24", Assault 4, S7, AP-, Tesla & Arc. 'Tesla' (as always) means that any 'to hit' roll of '6' means TWO additional hits (not sure if this means 3 overall hits per '6' rolled or not...the wording is kind of ambigious, but I'm thinking, that a roll of '6' does equal 3 hits). 'Arc' means that all units (friendly and enemy) within 6" of the target enemy unit suffer D6 S5 AP- hits on a D6 roll of '6'.
> 
> So while the AP- of the Tesla Destructor keeps it from being a premiere transport killer, the fact that you can generate all those extra hits if you roll a '6' to hit (and it is a twin-linked weapon) seems really uber-cool.
> 
> (...)
> Sorry, yes the Gauss Cannon & Heavy Gauss Cannon are now Assault weapons as well. Should have mentioned that.
> 
> Tomb Blades (jetbikes) do not have any real AT firepower.
> 
> Warscythes are just 2-handed +2 Strength power weapons.
> 
> (...)
> Let's not forget that Scarabs only went up a few points and are amazingly potent. If you're going to want to spam anything from the FA section, I'd guess it is them.
> 
> They still have 3A (4 on the charge) and are beasts, giving them the typical beast 19-24" assault threat range. That means if there are any enemy immobile or vehicles that didn't move within that range, they are almost certainly dead, as all you need is 30 attacks (8 bases on the charge) and with Entropic attacks each hit reduces a vehicle's armor by 1 on all facings on a 4+. So if you have 30 attacks you'd expect to reduce a vehicle's armor down to 0 (which auto-wrecks it).
> 
> And of course even if your Scarab swarm gets whittled down and isn't able to instantly wreck enemy vehicles, they can still totally weaken enemy armor this way to the point where any unit in your army is able to tear it apart with their regular shooting...so I guess what I'm saying is that 30 Scarabs in an army sounds like a great way to turn all your Anti-Infantry units into AT units as well.





> The Caster is the pistol.
> It goes: Particle Caster<Beamer><Shredder><Whip
> Except for the Caster, they're just the 'blast' weapon category for the Necrons (with the blast getting bigger with each type of weapon).
> 
> (...)
> You do know that something hasn't been 'nerfed' when its point value has gone down more than its abilities have been reduced, right? In that case, it has actually been improved, despite the fact that its per-model abilities have been degraded a bit.
> 
> And no, Necrons are most certainly not a CC army.





> ELITES
> 
> • Deathmarks, Lychguard & Triarch Praetorians: 5-10
> 
> • C'Tan Shard & Triach Stalker: 1 per FOC
> 
> • Flayed Ones: 5-20
> 
> 
> TROOPS
> 
> • Warriors: 5-20
> 
> • Immortals: 5-10
> 
> 
> FAST ATTACK
> 
> • Canoptek Wraiths: 1-6
> 
> • Canoptek Scarabs: 3-10
> 
> • Tomb Blades: 1-5
> 
> • Destroyers: 1-3
> 
> 
> 
> HEAVY SUPPORT
> 
> • All Vehicles: 1 per FOC
> 
> • Tomb Spyders: 1-3


----------



## Silens

All Vehicles 1 per FOC? That's rediculous! Imagine a Space Marine army being limited to 1 Rhino and 1 Drop Pod ect.. There'd be uproar.

I'm still quite pleased with all the other stuff, though. Either way, I'm a happy robotic deathless hateful bunny.


----------



## GrizBe

@Silens: I believe he means that all vehicles are units of one, rather then you can only take one. IE, you can have 3 barges, but thats your 3 heavy support choices for your force.

He differentiates with the fact that Tomb Spiders are a unit of 1-3 of them, and his other slot choices are in unit sizes too.


As for the rumours... they're sounding like an interesting force with alot of different tactical options to choose from and many different ways to build. They also seem to be a much more shooty army now which will proove to be interesting.


----------



## darklove

What about all my Destroyers!!!

Maximum 9 per army? Insane. I have more than 20 Destroyers, and to think that I will be using less than a quarter (if some of the bods are HD upgrades) of them is ridiculous.

I'm hoping that that rumour is wrong.


----------



## Silens

I've only got 10 Destroyers so it's not too much of a compromise for me. Besides, there's always Apocalypse!


----------



## darklove

Silens said:


> I've only got 10 Destroyers so it's not too much of a compromise for me. Besides, there's always Apocalypse!


Hardly a sensible solution for most gaming situations. Current codex limits are 15+9 (D+HD), so it is reasonable to expect people to have that many. The suggested reduction means many people will have wasted a lot of money.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Unless a Destroyer Lord makes them troops?


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

darklove said:


> What about all my Destroyers!!!
> 
> Maximum 9 per army? Insane. I have more than 20 Destroyers, and to think that I will be using less than a quarter (if some of the bods are HD upgrades) of them is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm hoping that that rumour is wrong.


You and me both, Darklove. Combine this with the fact that they are supposed to be Jump Infantry and now have assault weapons and you have a very disappointing equation. I'm getting rather used to disappointment with the release rumors.

The thing that erks me here is that GW seems to have gone flat out towards a model that encourages us to completely revamp our armies. This business model will likely make them some money, but it may also result in some bad customer experience.


----------



## GrizBe

MadCowCrazy said:


> Unless a Destroyer Lord makes them troops?


Its plausable given it seems to be a trend to have characters that make certain choices into other ones.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

This is just so evil I have to post it 

Anrakyr the Traveller (they guy traveling around awakening Tomb Worlds and collecting a tithe of troops from those he does) has a few special rules, but one of them is so cool I thought I'd share it. It allows the Necron player to pick an enemy vehicle each shooting phase within 18" and on a D6 roll of 3+, the Necron player is able to fire with that vehicle as if it were his (counting as not moving for the shooting attack and ignoring any shaken/stunned results on it)...in other words he 'hacks' into the vehicle and momentarily takes control!


----------



## Doelago

darklove said:


> What about all my Destroyers!!!
> 
> Maximum 9 per army? Insane. I have more than 20 Destroyers, and to think that I will be using less than a quarter (if some of the bods are HD upgrades) of them is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm hoping that that rumour is wrong.


Man, that sucks. 

You played some Apocalypse before? Now might be the time to try. :wink:


----------



## GrizBe

MadCowCrazy said:


> This is just so evil I have to post it
> 
> Anrakyr the Traveller (they guy traveling around awakening Tomb Worlds and collecting a tithe of troops from those he does) has a few special rules, but one of them is so cool I thought I'd share it. It allows the Necron player to pick an enemy vehicle each shooting phase within 18" and on a D6 roll of 3+, the Necron player is able to fire with that vehicle as if it were his (counting as not moving for the shooting attack and ignoring any shaken/stunned results on it)...in other words he 'hacks' into the vehicle and momentarily takes control!


Damn... if thats true he may be replacing Trayzn as the lord I most want to field. lol.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

So the answer to mech armies is....the Necrons?


----------



## Vhalyar

He still needs to be within 18" to actually use the power, which sort of limits how useful/powerful it is. If it allows the use of limited-use weapons though it'd be amusing.

e:


MadCowCrazy said:


> Unless a Destroyer Lord makes them troops?


Apparently not.



Yakface said:


> As for Destroyers. The max it looks like you can have in an army is 9 now, and that's including Heavy Destroyers (Heavy Destroyers are only taken as upgrades in a Destroyer unit).
> 
> I have not seen any force organization chart wackiness unlocked by anything...quite a big change from all the recent codexes, but that's how it seems to be!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

This popped up, could it be the codex cover?


----------



## darklove

Cool image, regardless


----------



## GrizBe

Given its got the new unit designs, I'd say its quite plausable it could be the codex cover.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

Apologies it's been posted but you can pre-order Necrons on Wayland Games now. No release date or further images.


----------



## Arcticor

I dont think the image posted by madcow will be the new cron codex picture. it just seems ...too...... red.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

It does have a very cover feel to it. Predominant central character. Lots of "grunts" in the background, a good mix of units visible in the frame. Plus the red would really separate it as something new and different to the old 'dex.


----------



## GrizBe

Arcticor said:


> I dont think the image posted by madcow will be the new cron codex picture. it just seems ...too...... red.


 Too red? Not really when you think they're on an alien Tomb World... Besides... unless they're doing a full colour codex, which I doubt given the Grey Knight one was released after the hardback format was already established for fantasy isn't... Most other codex art is in black and white...so it seems a little too elaborate to make a full colour image like this, depicting all the new stuff, unless its cover art. At least in my mind.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

its more then likely the new cover art, since ward has found a fondness for red, even though he prefers another symbol.


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

MadCowCrazy said:


> Everyone take a chill-pill and enjoy the double rainbows for a while


Lol!


----------



## Vhalyar

More from Yakface:



> When it comes to Necron AT, the thing you have to remember is that you're still dealing with an army where most units (those with Gauss weapons) have the ability to inflict glancing hits on vehicles and now you have Scarabs (and a few other models) with Entropic Stirke which allows you to reduce the armor of enemy vehicles, so I do think those two things potentially change how much AT firepower a Necron army has to have compared to traditional armies.
> 
> There are no units walking around with a bunch of AT firepower in them like you see in some other codexes (such as Long Fangs), but again, I don't think you're quite as reliant on these types of units because you have a few different avenues to get the same job done.
> 
> 
> • The Stormlord has that Lightning that occurs when Night Fighting is going on, which hits vehicles on a D6 roll of '6' with D6 S8 hits that go against the side armor of vehicles that are hit.
> 
> • Most models with a Warscythe are striking at S7 in combat with them (which can certainly punch most vehicles). And when on a Command barge ICs can make 3 attacks on an enemy vehicle's back armor they pass over with their movement.
> 
> • Lychguard with Dispersion Shields could theoretically bounce back AT fire off their shields onto enemy vehicles within 6" (but there's no reliability there).
> 
> • The Triach Stalker of course has a 24" 2 shot S8 Melta weapon.
> 
> • C'Tan shards can take a 24" S9 shooting attack if they want. And of course the C'Tan & Tomb Spyders are both Monstrous Creatures (S7 & S6 respectively) which means they can still tear vehicles apart in CC.
> 
> • Heavy Destroyers are still 36" S9 shots.
> 
> • Wraiths are S6 rending 3 Attacks in CC.
> 
> • Scarabs of course (and some other models with special close combat weapons such as the Void Blade) have Entropic attacks.
> 
> • The Monolith still has its 24" S8 Particle Whip Large Blast.
> 
> • Doomsday Ark has the 72" S9 AP1 (large blast) shot if it doesn't move.
> 
> * Annihilation Barges & Night Scythes both have the twin-linked Tesla Destructor, which despite being AP-, should still do a decent job on low armor vehicles (with a S7 and 4 shots and the potential for more hits if you roll '6's to hit).
> 
> • The Doom Scythe of course has the Death Ray. I actually read its rules wrong before...its not quite as good as what I wrote before. It does a number of hits on a unit equal to the number of models in the unit that are under the line. So if a unit has 5 models under the line it takes 5 hits, but if a unit is only made up of a single model, then it is only taking 1 hit. Of course the hits are S10 AP1, so its still pretty nasty.
> 
> • Generic Overlords & Destroyer Lords can take a Tachyon Arrow, which is like a super version of the Hunter-Killer missile. It is one-use, but is S10 AP1 with unlimited range.
> 
> * One flavor of Cryptek has a 36" S8 attack, another has a 12" Assault 4 attack that hits like Haywire Grenades on vehicles (2-5 = glancing hit, 6 = penetrating hit), while another has a S6 single shot with unlimited range that is an Entropic attack (so will reduce enemy vehicle armor by 1 if it hits).


----------



## SoulGazer

I dunno, I mean, it just sounds like this dex is gonna force Cron players to take a little bit of everything, and I'm just not sure how well that will stack up against melta spams everyone likes doing. Yes, lolStormlord, but honestly? I really don't want to use him. Everyone and their dog will be using him and I'd really hate to think that every army has to be based around him just to be viable.

I know, I know, wait for the codex before you slam things, I get it. But that's a hell of a lot of upgrades and gear for Lord/Crypteks/C'tan. I just really hope they didn't turn this into a "Hope your dice like to roll 6's" army.

All crying aside, I am still looking forward to fiddling around with all the crazyness. At least it'll be a fun army to theorycraft with. And yes, I'll still be playing them, I know it's not all about winning.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

SoulGazer said:


> I dunno, I mean, it just sounds like this dex is gonna force Cron players to take a little bit of everything, and I'm just not sure how well that will stack up against melta spams everyone likes doing. Yes, lolStormlord, but honestly? I really don't want to use him. Everyone and their dog will be using him and I'd really hate to think that every army has to be based around him just to be viable.
> 
> I know, I know, wait for the codex before you slam things, I get it. But that's a hell of a lot of upgrades and gear for Lord/Crypteks/C'tan. I just really hope they didn't turn this into a "Hope your dice like to roll 6's" army.
> 
> All crying aside, I am still looking forward to fiddling around with all the crazyness. At least it'll be a fun army to theorycraft with. And yes, I'll still be playing them, I know it's not all about winning.


um, currently Crons are a "hope your dice like to roll 6's" army. I hope with some of those stupid strong weapons that it wont be as needed for required AT anymore.


----------



## SoulGazer

KhainiteAssassin said:


> um, currently Crons are a "hope your dice like to roll 6's" army. I hope with some of those stupid strong weapons that it wont be as needed for required AT anymore.


Ok, let me clarify, I hope they didn't turn this into a "Hope your dice like to roll 6's" army.... again.


----------



## Khargoth

The only thing I really dislike is that we can only take a total of 9 Destroyers, that are vying for Fast Attack slots with Wraiths and Scarab Swarms, both of which I really want to unleash. A 5-model squad limit would have been greatly appreciated. The rest of that stuff sounds extremely tasty. Being a 'cron/IW player, the Doomsday Ark really turns my crank.

The rules for the Royal Court sound like fun, I'm already thinking about conversions for each discipline of Cryptek. Iron Lich Asphyxious will be a good base for a Harbringer of Despair, and I've been wanting to do a 'cron conversion with him for a long time.

Oh well, just another *THESE ARE NEW, YOU WILL BUY THEM* update, which is standard procedure for GW.

Also,
*SPRITUAL LEEEEIIIIIGE*


----------



## Serpion5

bitsandkits said:


> exactly how happy are you ?


Ecstatic. Seriously. :so_happy:



MadCowCrazy said:


> This popped up, could it be the codex cover?


...Especially now. :shok:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

go figure Serpion is super happy XD


----------



## bitsandkits

That picture is most definitely the codex cover,if its not i will trap my sex nose in a car door


----------



## Doelago

That cover art looks awesome.


----------



## hungryugolino

Unlike the model painters, the codex artist knows that bright orange does not go with ancient cyborg death machines.

Honestly, what was the GW painter thinking?


----------



## GrizBe

So I'm wondering.. from what I can work out we've seen everything new that Necrons are getting appart from the 'Triarch Walker', the Tomb Blade 'jetbikes', apparently in some accounts a second waker of some kind (I think they've just confused this with the other one), and the Night/Doom Scythe... 

So unless I've missed anything... are they all going to be second wave releases we don't see for months, or given GW's seemingly new policy of trying to get everything out quickly, are we going to see them all as a december release? 

Could even be theres more picture we've not seen yet for some reason, but I doubt that... 

So is there more to come soon, or even more we've not heard about yet, such as recut warriors?


----------



## yostu

and just a thing.. when 2nd wave will come out? something like a pair of weeks or months?


----------



## yostu

Serpion5 said:


> Ecstatic. Seriously. :so_happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Especially now. :shok:


maby monolith will be redesigned too?
(50€ is not a good price to replace)


----------



## SoulGazer

hungryugolino said:


> Unlike the model painters, the codex artist knows that bright orange does not go with ancient cyborg death machines.
> 
> Honestly, what was the GW painter thinking?


I believe he was thinking, *Ahem* Tomb Kings... _In SPAAAAAACE!_


----------



## MadCowCrazy

More from Yakface


> A lot of people seemed to like the idea of Trazyn the Infinite (aka the Necron who likes to collect artifacts), so I figure I'd go over a bit more some of his special rules.
> 
> First, I mentioned already that he is the named character that has the wargear that allows him to wound every model of the same 'type' that are in the combat with him (read the first page summary for more details on that if you're unfamiliar). This is his weapon, which means you've only got the base attacks of the model without any power weapon properties, etc. So to get this potential wound on every model in the combat is not going to be an easy task typically.
> 
> 
> Beyond that he's got a few more unique rules:
> 
> 1) He is a scoring unit (because in reality when he's 'claiming' an objective he's really seeking to claim a hidden Necron artifact nearby, it says).
> 
> 2) Anytime he is removed as a casualty, roll a D6. On a 1, he is removed as normal (but would still get a chance to use Reanimation Protocols as usual I presume as he has that special rule too), but on a 2+ you randomly choose another model from all the friendly Lychguards, Crypteks, Necron Lords and Overlords on the table (not counting named versions of those) and remove that model and replace it with Trazyn, who counts as returning to play with the same amount of wounds the model he replaces had. And it even specifies that he only gives out Kill Points when he doesn't return this way.
> 
> 3) He has Mindshackle Scarabs (which is a piece of wargear that other character-type models in the army have access to). These allow the bearer to randomly pick one enemy model in base contact before any attacks are made in CC that turn. That model must pass a Ld test on 3D6. If it fails the test, it instead does D3 attacks on its own unit using the weapons/special rules of the Necron player's choice (if the model has different weapons or kinds of attacks).
> 
> 
> So while not a powerhouse or a character that boosts the ability of your army, he is a HQ that is a scoring unit which can give you a few different tactical options.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

I take everything back. 

I for one welcome our Space Tomb King Overlords.


----------



## SoulGazer

Eh, Trazyn's fluff is cool and all, and his abilities are fun... But his only real use is to screw with people on capture-point scenarios. Granted, that's pretty funny and I kinda wanna try that, but still, he's no Imotek. 

Basically what I don't want is Imotek to become the "Use this guy for everything" model and then all the other HQ's are like "Use this guy for capture scenarios and use this other guy when fighting IG."

Or is that kinda how all the codexes are these days?


----------



## GrizBe

Hmm.. Trazyn sounds fun... That making a unit attack ability... That could be fun to mess with players and use something powerful to take out more units in attacks... and if your taking alot of Lychguard it sounds useful too... Certainly a screw with people character.


Think Anrakyr the Traveller may still be my go to lord for his 'tank hack' ability.


----------



## mcmuffin

SoulGazer said:


> Side note: Someone make this look like a Necron and I will love you forever. :mrgreen:


Ask and thou shall recieve


----------



## Vhalyar

SoulGazer said:


> Basically what I don't want is Imotek to become the "Use this guy for everything" model and then all the other HQ's are like "Use this guy for capture scenarios and use this other guy when fighting IG."
> 
> Or is that kinda how all the codexes are these days?


He's pretty costly - above 200 points if I remember - and we don't know his stats. Worst case scenario he'll be the next Coteaz, but for all we know it might be another Swarmlord/Njal case with people going crazy over the leaks and when the real thing shows up it gets tossed aside. Same goes for Draigo to a lesser degree.

e: Bramgaunt posted a B&W picture of the Cryptek model. It's big, so click here to see it.


----------



## SoulGazer

mcmuffin said:


> Ask and thou shall recieve


Yup, I love you forever. :drinks:


----------



## Khargoth

That Cryptek looks very nice, loving the cyclops look with some of the minis.

Pondering the Monolith, I know why they've nerfed it, and it's all to do with the other vehicles. Few people would buy or field them, if the Monolith could repair D3 Warriors like a Ghost Ark can, shoot a very nasty template (albeit at shorter range) like the Doomsday Ark, with the added bonus of AV14 and teleporting units. Especially when the other units are 100+ points a pop.

Would have been nice, though, if it had remained an indestructible nightmare (heck, give it a points bump) whilst the other vehicles had more tactical options. The Ghost Ark sounds like a lot of fun, and I've already got conversion ideas brewing. Since it's Open-topped, there's nothing to say (fluff-wise) that the Warriors don't embark/disembark via a short-range teleport.


----------



## yostu

mmmh dunow how really the lith will be nerfed.. rumors canot explain so carefully.. we can just w8 and see.. but i think the other vehicles can supply the nerfing, in some ways.
it's just a pity for thoose who play via lith-spam.
let's see.


----------



## yostu

just a thing.. warriors will be re-done?


----------



## Hypertrophy

So the rumor about the necrons getting their own heavy support MC/wraithlord model, was in fact a rumor. Pity a big giant robot skeleton would have been awesome imo.


----------



## Khargoth

Hypertrophy said:


> So the rumor about the necrons getting their own heavy support MC/wraithlord model, was in fact a rumor. Pity a big giant robot skeleton would have been awesome imo.


Not so! There's a very alive and well rumour that a 2nd wave release will be a spider-like walker with a Death Ray weapon similar to the Night Scythe. Not sure if it'll be a MC, but it does fit the bill for the rumour of 'big nasty walker' we've been getting.


----------



## GrizBe

Khargoth said:


> Not so! There's a very alive and well rumour that a 2nd wave release will be a spider-like walker with a Death Ray weapon similar to the Night Scythe. Not sure if it'll be a MC, but it does fit the bill for the rumour of 'big nasty walker' we've been getting.


I believe thats the Triarch Walker thats been talked about by several people... so it probably is a second wave one.


----------



## Machiavellismx

Just my two cents - chances are the Monolith will be slightly reduced in power to encourage use of the newer vehicles. Also, I've found the new models to be very very nice. Wasn't sure at first, but the more I see, the more they're growing on me. Some things I will change, such the 'pedal's on the barges, and cutting off some of the head-dress stuff on some of the commanders as I prefer the gleaming skull, but otherwise, very very nice. The bulked up new 'rons and the new units look really cool, and seem to be developing a nice unique flavour rather than before: "we all look the same".

Moreover, I believe the orange paintjob could be putting some people off, it defiantly did me at first. Looking forward to seeing other peoples styles and changes to them as I will be getting these around christmas. Can't wait!


----------



## GrizBe

Well like it or not, the 'Lith was overpowered and did need a bit of a nerf. Obviously, part of it may be to encourage more vehicle buying... but why wouldn't you want some of them? The 72" mega cannon barge, the fly buy and zap everything you pass skimmer... i'll be buying them if I start a cron army, and I'll be still feilding a 'Lith as I can see uses for it.

Paint wise... yeah, some of the colour schemes are offputting and detract from the models.... Think with mine I'll be use the Death Mark scheme of mostly silver with black pads.


----------



## kickboxerdog

is there a picture of the Cryptek


----------



## GrizBe

kickboxerdog said:


> is there a picture of the Cryptek


No, no pictures of them yet.


----------



## Scorpio

Actually, there is a picture of the new Cryptek, contributed by Bramgaunt:

http://s14.directupload.net/images/111019/f5n9m8p2.png

It's B&W though.


----------



## Vhalyar

Khargoth said:


> Not so! There's a very alive and well rumour that a 2nd wave release will be a spider-like walker with a Death Ray weapon similar to the Night Scythe. Not sure if it'll be a MC, but it does fit the bill for the rumour of 'big nasty walker' we've been getting.


It's an AV11, open-topped Walker with Living Metal and Quantum Shielding. Totally different from the MC that was rumored.


----------



## Machiavellismx

GrizBe said:


> Well like it or not, the 'Lith was overpowered and did need a bit of a nerf. Obviously, part of it may be to encourage more vehicle buying... but why wouldn't you want some of them? The 72" mega cannon barge, the fly buy and zap everything you pass skimmer... i'll be buying them if I start a cron army, and I'll be still feilding a 'Lith as I can see uses for it.
> 
> Paint wise... yeah, some of the colour schemes are offputting and detract from the models.... Think with mine I'll be use the Death Mark scheme of mostly silver with black pads.


Yeah, thats my opinion to a T. I think I'm gonna do mine black, red and metal. I like the idea of the glowing red, and that cover art before looked really sick with it. I'd like to try and recreate that sort of deep, blood red colour for them, and use it on certain parts. Especially on flayed ones skins.


----------



## Day2Dan

GrizBe said:


> No, no pictures of them yet.


What about this?



Vhalyar said:


> He's pretty costly - above 200 points if I remember - and we don't know his stats. Worst case scenario he'll be the next Coteaz, but for all we know it might be another Swarmlord/Njal case with people going crazy over the leaks and when the real thing shows up it gets tossed aside. Same goes for Draigo to a lesser degree.
> 
> e: Bramgaunt posted a B&W picture of the Cryptek model. It's big, so click here to see it.


Is it maybe a good idea to put all the pictures/links on the first post so we don't have to dig around the thread to find them? I'm new here, so maybe that's not the typical protocol - but it seems like a good idea to me!


----------



## GrizBe

Okay, didn't see that pic of the cryptek as it was edited in after I last saw the post it was attached to.


----------



## r9a9g9e

so the pictures got pulled off the Beasts of War site.


----------



## yostu

Anyone knows when 2nd wave will be out?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I would venture a guess .... after the first wave is released?


----------



## GrizBe

I'd think possibly within the month after its release given that GW seem to be trying to get models out sooner rather then later now.


----------



## TheSpore

Im so happ I get to pull out my old necrons, i miss those old rusty bots


----------



## TheSpore

GrizBe said:


> I'd think possibly within the month after its release given that GW seem to be trying to get models out sooner rather then later now.


I think your right about that, it seems to me that GW is learning a few things from this lawsuit with CH, and it would seem they are finally starting to see what the negative impact is on the customers by not releasing the models needed to field an army.

I can't blame CH for what they did either, their was demand for a product and CH responded plain and simple...

(sorry i know that was a bit off topic)


----------



## GrizBe

Only thing that puts me off that answer is that the month after is December, and GW traditionally don't do december releases... appart from the usual likes of the Mega Paint Kit etc.


Its a little off topic, but it probably is partly responsible. Thing is, If the owner of CH wasn't such a massive douche (see his posts in this forum threatening to sue people for bad mouthing him), and their sculpts were a litle better quality... i'd not have a problem with them. The fact is if they'd hadn't been blatently stealing GW IP and saying things like 'These are parts for space wolves!' rather then 'these are generic wolf pads in 28mm scale', they'd not be in any trouble and no-one would give a crap about them.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Not at all off topic as I am sure that the initial release will leave some units without models from GW. I personally agree that what CH did was force GW to quit draging their fucking feet. For a very long time they could just make us wait and now ... if they do not provide us with a model someone else will. I am looking forward to the new codex, I want a Xeno army and I am not real hip on the 'Nids. I always thought it would be cool to paint Necrons all chromed out.


----------



## TheSpore

GrizBe said:


> Only thing that puts me off that answer is that the month after is December, and GW traditionally don't do december releases... appart from the usual likes of the Mega Paint Kit etc.
> 
> 
> Its a little off topic, but it probably is partly responsible. Thing is, If the owner of CH wasn't such a massive douche (see his posts in this forum threatening to sue people for bad mouthing him), and their sculpts were a litle better quality... i'd not have a problem with them. The fact is if they'd hadn't been blatently stealing GW IP and saying things like 'These are parts for space wolves!' rather then 'these are generic wolf pads in 28mm scale', they'd not be in any trouble and no-one would give a crap about them.


Just curious what threads were done by that guy...

What I never understood is that after 30 years of business why GW still makes some of the weirdest mistakes out there.

Anyway, I am so gonna start saving for some of the necron stuff I really like the fact that they actually are giving them some character rather than: they are robots in space that hate everyone including themselves.


----------



## aboytervigon

I think necrons will be ready for pre-order today at like 1:00am, cause he said 22nd and they don't usually update on saturday.


----------



## mcmuffin

OIIIIIIO said:


> I would venture a guess .... after the first wave is released?


trololololol

I am growing more and more excited, can't wait to splurge on the Crons. 4 boxes of warriors, 10 lychguard, the generic overlord and the stormcaller are all on my first to buy list. oh, and the codex.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Wave 1.5 is said to be the 3rd week for November, rumours say it might include new wraiths and tomb spyders, perhaps the new walker as well. Then again these rumours popped up about half a year ago and I just added the walker myself.

If GW are indeed going for a new approach then we should see everything released within a month with only special characters to follow later. Think akin to Ogre Kingdoms, if this is true remains to be seen.

All we "know" is that there will be a release in the 3rd week of November, what's in it remains to be seen.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

MCC, put atleast links to the pics in the first post too if you can, cuz they still arnt there, alteast not that I can see.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

KhainiteAssassin said:


> MCC, put atleast links to the pics in the first post too if you can, cuz they still arnt there, alteast not that I can see.


Um? Scroll down a bit? They are in the first rumours section...


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

Scorpio said:


> Actually, there is a picture of the new Cryptek, contributed by Bramgaunt:
> 
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/111019/f5n9m8p2.png
> 
> It's B&W though.


Oh god.. I hope that's fake. Looks retarded.


----------



## Lord Rahl

BoW have got some silly video about a Cron MEGALITH that has working parts and can split into 7 monoliths when it dies.

What a load of bull, i really feel like this is one really big hoax.


----------



## GrizBe

Yeah, that was their April Fools joke... they've just put it back up again to mess with people.


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

Given the latest rumors from Yackface, I'm turning from pissed to resigned...

Let's start with the Monolith, cause this pisses me off the most. It is now 200 points. And what do you get (lose) for that 200 points? A nerf'ed Living Metal capability with no immunity to Melta, a weakened Particle Whip (S8 versus S9) with no AP1 "hole" and the ability to be destroyed, minimized Flux Arc (heavy-3 now), no more immunity to Deep Strike mishaps, no teleporting from reserves, no teleporting out of close combat, and ... you guessed it, NO WBB bonus. What gets added? You can teleport more types of units (by virtue of more types of units), a door whose 6" instant death weapon which has arguable value. We also get this Heavy Skimmer rule.. Not sure what that means.

The big complaint with the 3e Monolith was that it was overpriced. Guess what! The 5e Monolith is even more overpriced.

Warriors.. Like the reduced point cost, but obviously the Sv is going to hurt.

Destroyers.. Jump Infantry. Hmm. Jump Infantry. Hmm. Combined with a squad size of three and the silly fluff that sets them as having a computer virus. Wow... Very disappointed. This also was one of the most hated rumors in my rumormill showdown survey. Bummer GW doesn't pay attention.

Immortals.. Everyone says how great the price is on these units, but I'm not so sure. You lose the T5 and the assault capability of the Gauss Blaster. It is now Rapid Fire... Ouch! If these are indeed Troops, they essentially become our new warriors with a slightly improved gun. I won't go into the weakened WBB.

At this stage, I think it is VERY safe to say that GW has chosen to abandon their existing base of Necron players... trusting they will replace all their units including the iconic Monolith. Very disappointing, GW. Business reasons aside, (censored). Have they ever done this with a Space Marine codex?

Lychguard.. I was expecting more from the shield. Why do the Necrons, with all their advanced technology, only deliver a 4+ Inv Save? Arg! Apparently they don't have quite the technology of the Space Marines. The reflection sounds cool, but it only works within 6". Very limiting...

Much more to comment on, but these were top of my mind.. I'll try to balance this with some things I sort of like...

DoomScythe.. Pricey but damn cool. (Yes, there's something I like.) I'm interested in the range of the Death Ray.

Tomb Spyders.. I'm liking the simplification. Since they can produce Scarabs and Scarabs now have the new WBB, could one do a Scarab Phalanx?? Hmmmmm.. (rubs chin)

Ghost Ark.. I previously said that I would never buy one of these. BUT, if it can enable a Phalanx, I might resend that comment.

Too tired to continue typing...


----------



## Eleven

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> waaaaaaah! waaaah! waaah! I haven't read the codex yet and i'm not even sure any of these rumors are going to pan out. My favorite army is getting a huge amount of attention after years and years and years of nothingness and i'm MAAAAAAD.


QFT


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Eleven said:


> QFT


I agree ... the Necron Monolith was cheaper than a frigging Land Raider and it still is. When a new codex comes out they change some of the rules. The 'lith was so fucking undercosted for what it did that it was not even funny. Think tactically instead of statically. Are the changes good or bad? Don't know .... WE DO NOT HAVE THE CODEX YET.


----------



## Khargoth

Tactically, _somewhat_ agree with PowderedbyCoffee;
The Monolith nerf is annoying, but the simple answer is I won't use it! I've got Doomsday Arks and giant walkers eyeing up those Heavy Support slots.

The changes to the Immortals plain sucks. As everyone has said, they're the new Warriors, but that's what I'm not upset about. I _loved_ having these buggers around, they were extremely dependable with T5 and the S5 Assault barrages strongly punished infantry that came close. So really I'm sad about the Immortal-shaped hole in the middle of my army. The upside is as Troops I can take an absolute buttload of them, but I'm sure GW was counting on that, with piddling boxes of five making them $18 a model, minimum.

Losing the large Destroyer limit hurts, especially with Wraiths and Scarabs having a deserved place in the Fast Attack slots. The Assault cannon and Jump Infantry change means we only really lose Turbo-boosting, but that was always bloody useful. So I can take less of them, and they're less tactically flexible.

But hey, Scarabs and Wraiths are going to rock, so I'll just use them instead! Oh right, that means I need to _buy_ more of them...

So, in short, Necrons are gonna rock again, but we need to buy new models to do it. Wait, somehow we were all _*surprised*_ by this? :alcoholic:


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

Eleven said:


> QFT


You have 1500 points in Necrons.. WoW! If your point total was a measure of its relevance, well...... So, anyone who doesn't feel like you do you have to attack? Seems you have a rep for that based on your posts... I'm voicing my frustration here and MANY people agree. This isn the only forum I frequent. I'm not interested in being censored. You do know what forums are for, right? Maybe you should start your own forum. I have a name for you already... www.GWfanboy.com.

But don't let me tell you, you said it best:



Eleven said:


> ... I can't afford this shit, no way.
> 
> It's sad that I simply don't make enough money to pay those prices, but it's just true. It was hard to justify before, if prices are hiked more then, damn...


I'm voicing a similar concern. To be competitive with this codex (assuming the rumors are true) will require a lot more $ investment.

I've waited... 4 years? I can wait a little longer for a codex that doesn't rob my wallet and leave me with little semblance of my favorite army. This is a very consuming hobby for many of us (painting, playing, reading, discussing, GW stock, etc), so I take it a little more personally than a simple board game. It will easily cost $1000 for me to upgrade my army if I want to keep playing. No one will play Apoc against an outdated army and I'm not going to be competitive with my existing models given this.

So please, STFU.



OIIIIIIO said:


> I agree ... the Necron Monolith was cheaper than a frigging Land Raider and it still is. When a new codex comes out they change some of the rules. The 'lith was so fucking undercosted for what it did that it was not even funny. Think tactically instead of statically. Are the changes good or bad? Don't know .... WE DO NOT HAVE THE CODEX YET.


We don't, but it certainly appears that Yackface does. He has hit the mark EVERY time so far. But that said, I hope you are right.


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

Khargoth said:


> Tactically, _somewhat_ agree with PowderedbyCoffee;
> The Monolith nerf is annoying, but the simple answer is I won't use it! I've got Doomsday Arks and giant walkers eyeing up those Heavy Support slots.
> 
> The changes to the Immortals plain sucks. As everyone has said, they're the new Warriors, but that's what I'm not upset about. I _loved_ having these buggers around, they were extremely dependable with T5 and the S5 Assault barrages strongly punished infantry that came close. So really I'm sad about the Immortal-shaped hole in the middle of my army. The upside is as Troops I can take an absolute buttload of them, but I'm sure GW was counting on that, with piddling boxes of five making them $18 a model, minimum.
> 
> Losing the large Destroyer limit hurts, especially with Wraiths and Scarabs having a deserved place in the Fast Attack slots. The Assault cannon and Jump Infantry change means we only really lose Turbo-boosting, but that was always bloody useful. So I can take less of them, and they're less tactically flexible.
> 
> But hey, Scarabs and Wraiths are going to rock, so I'll just use them instead! Oh right, that means I need to _buy_ more of them...
> 
> So, in short, Necrons are gonna rock again, but we need to buy new models to do it. Wait, somehow we were all _*surprised*_ by this? :alcoholic:


Not really that surprised, no... I guess I'm just wanting a change in their business model. The models and fluff is what it is .. I kinda think we were "Warded" there, but that's a matter of personal taste. I've always liked the super-tech, lovecraftian, and enigmatic themes of Necrons. But that is a different issue.

I'm happy that Scarabs and Wraiths are going to rock (if the rumors are true). What I don't like is that virtually all the popular units get nerfed. From a business standpoint this makes sense since it entices players to upgrade, but as I said above, this is a huge hobby for me. Really hurts my enjoyment of the game. I'm still waiting for the codex. Depending on the direction they go I might migrate to Warmachine... Never thought I would take them seriously.


----------



## yostu

I'm not really surprised about all of this. GW "steals" every day our money, so new codex means a good reasonable way to steal moar and moar. Personally i remember same thing in the past 2 codexes of my nyds.
1- wawawa! imba fly tirant for cc
2- .. fly cc tirant useless (50€) but.. wawawa! imba fex big spawn (40€ each one)
3- .. fly cc tirant still useless (50€), fex spam useless (big waste of money)

so for crons is the same.. lith useless, immortals near useless, and some other shits..
It's clear that we canot sentence the true with precision, and i really hope most rumors are wrong about it, 
but personally i can't understand the COFFEE "wwawawawa-i'm-so'surprised-of-this".

In my opinion there is no way to decrease the price in €, except non-buying things..
so (as usual) we have to w8 codex, cross fingers, and hope..
ah, nearly forgot.. we have to prepare our money card.. again..


----------



## SavageConvoy

I'm a bit confused as to what the people who are complaining really want. I've heard a few people saying that the Monolith nerfing is horrible. But the common option to remove it was to KILL THE REST OF THE ARMY because it simply shrugged everything off. I understand that it made it special, but that was annoyingly special that it simply ignored all the regular damage rules topped with the highest armor value.

People complain about having to foot slog their warriors, then whine when they get transports. 
People complain when they get units added to their troop selections, but they aren't as baddass as when they took up an elite slot.

Have you people heard of balance? Have you tried looking at the codex as a whole and not just bits here and there? More options, more weapons, a good base from the former codex to start from. 

If you hate them changing the rules on you so much, just use your necrons as chess pieces and then you won't have to worry about purchasing new models. Which I'm surprised to hear complaints about that. Because we all knew that there would be a crap ton of new Necron models.

And the fluff, oh dear god do I hate people whine about fluff. "WAHH! There is nothing unique to them anymore." There never was anything unique about the old guys! They were zombie robots with no uniqueness. No goals other than to kill all life and eat puppy souls. Who cares if they are Tomb Kings in space. Atleast it gives them some flavor and individuality. Atleast it gives you more color options than drab grey and green.


----------



## bitsandkits

to be honest SavageConvoy, i think alot of gamers just like to have a good old fashioned moan, they moan that they havent had a new codex for years, when it arrives they moan because they have to buy new models or because the models they have are no longer as good as they were in the old codex which they have been bitching about for years, but we all know that deep down they are happy bunnies and they will be suckling at the GW teat on November the 5th.


----------



## Serpion5

Wait, I have to PAY for these fantastic new models?! 

This is OUTRAGEOUS! :ireful2: 

What happened GW, you used to cool man! :cray: 



/sarcasm


----------



## Khargoth

SavageConvoy said:


> Have you people heard of balance? Have you tried looking at the codex as a whole and not just bits here and there? More options, more weapons, a good base from the former codex to start from.


Looking at the Codex as a whole, I'm somewhat sad that the original character of the 'crons is missing. Hear me out here. Necron armies typically consisted of a block of Warriors, supported by Immortals, Destroyers or a Monolith, with units like Wraiths and scarabs thrown in to suit. Your heavier infantry nailed down the core of the force, and the Warriors marched forward implacably, thanks to numbers and WBB. Boringly pretty much _every_ Necron army were based on this setup, but it was something quite different from other 40k races.

Now, stuff like Ghost Arks and the jump infantry Praetorians are great, but composition-wise they resemble Marine armies. Troops loaded up in transports, with fast-moving CC units and some big guns in support.


----------



## elmir

bitsandkits said:


> to be honest SavageConvoy, i think alot of gamers just like to have a good old fashioned moan, they moan that they havent had a new codex for years, when it arrives they moan because they have to buy new models or because the models they have are no longer as good as they were in the old codex which they have been bitching about for years, but we all know that deep down they are happy bunnies and they will be suckling at the GW teat on November the 5th.


Couldn't agree more. Classic Kübler-Ross model followed whenever somebody feels they are getting the short stick. 

I'm not saying I can't understand some of the frustration if you have spend countless hours or dollars on your previous army... But know that you'll be able to enjoy it on a different level soon. If you really cannot accept the results when the codex is in your hands --> e-bay. 

There will be plenty of bandwagoners to buy the models off you I reckon.


----------



## Serpion5

Khargoth said:


> Looking at the Codex as a whole, I'm somewhat sad that the original character of the 'crons is missing. Hear me out here. Necron armies typically consisted of a block of Warriors, supported by Immortals, Destroyers or a Monolith, with units like Wraiths and scarabs thrown in to suit. Your heavier infantry nailed down the core of the force, and the Warriors marched forward implacably, thanks to numbers and WBB. Boringly pretty much _every_ Necron army were based on this setup, but it was something quite different from other 40k races.
> 
> Now, stuff like Ghost Arks and the jump infantry Praetorians are great, but composition-wise they resemble Marine armies. Troops loaded up in transports, with fast-moving CC units and some big guns in support.


True, but as far as I can tell, the traditional necron army build is still completely viable. In fact, that`s exactly the kind of list I intend to run. I wasn`t drawn by the ominous advance aspect of the necrons to just throw it away when the new codex rolled around. 

Sadly, many powergamers will jump on this simply to take advantage of its powerful new build, but that is an inevitable part of this hobby.


----------



## kickboxerdog

i plan on running a good few blocks of cron warriors as i like them, and just support them with other to be decided units really , im glad they actually realseing named characters that are actually necrons


----------



## elmir

Cron warriors will pack a serious punch in this new book. The advance will still be slow, but their survivability suffered very little in this new codex when you think about it for more then 2 seconds.

Taking a hit in 1 point for armor and 1 in WBB rolls is cleanly cancelled by their point reduction. Army resilience is determinted by three things: toughness, saves and body count. Whatever you lost in saves is easily covered by the point reduction.

The firepower of a warrior hasn't gone down at all... Meaning a unit of cron warriors will pack a lot more punch, while staying virtually unchanged in terms of resilience. I predict warriors will be good as they ever were, able to clamp onto objective easily and still being able to advance through serious firepower, especially with the cover rich 5th edition. More bodies will benefit them immensly.


----------



## yostu

we have to see the cost of the rest before.. rumors are just rumors, we have no concrete info to imagine a list..


----------



## mcmuffin

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> You have 1500 points in Necrons.. WoW! If your point total was a measure of its relevance, well...... So, anyone who doesn't feel like you do you have to attack? Seems you have a rep for that based on your posts... I'm voicing my frustration here and MANY people agree. This isn the only forum I frequent. I'm not interested in being censored. You do know what forums are for, right? Maybe you should start your own forum. I have a name for you already... www.GWfanboy.com.


Moany Moany waaah waaah. We get your point, and that is your opinion. In no way was what he was posting fanboyish, so if you could take your anger about pieces of plastic out of the realm of personal attacks, that would be wonderful. I was unsure about how i would like the new fluff and mechanics, but seeing the rules, the necrons can still play as they always have. Legion of warriors, a few immortals and 3 monoliths accompanied by a few lords with res orbs and an overlord. So you might have to buy a new overlord model and 2 lords if you already had a lot of necrons, what a shame. Ward's codices allow a myriad of competitive army designs, and i know this codex will be no different. You say you frequent other forums also, so why don't you take your whinging and bitching over to warseer. Constructive criticism is fine, but I think i speak for many people here when i say that i can't stand out and out negative moaning. 

I have had necrons since the old metals were released. I played them through their time as 40k powerhouse in 3rd and 4th ed, and during their time as bitches of 5th ed. i sold pretty much my entire army last year, keeping only some warriors, 2 lords and a lith. Now, we finally get a new codex, written by the best codex writer, and all some people do is complain. You were always going to have to buy new units, and if i recall, that survey you did showed that the vast majority wanted more unit choice, and now we have more units and all i hear is :shout::shout::shout:


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> i think alot of gamers just like to have a good old fashioned moan


 some gamers prefer it to gaming itself


----------



## MadCowCrazy




----------



## yostu

mcmuffin said:


> Moany Moany waaah waaah. We get your point, and that is your opinion. In no way was what he was posting fanboyish, so if you could take your anger about pieces of plastic out of the realm of personal attacks, that would be wonderful. I was unsure about how i would like the new fluff and mechanics, but seeing the rules, the necrons can still play as they always have. Legion of warriors, a few immortals and 3 monoliths accompanied by a few lords with res orbs and an overlord. So you might have to buy a new overlord model and 2 lords if you already had a lot of necrons, what a shame. Ward's codices allow a myriad of competitive army designs, and i know this codex will be no different. You say you frequent other forums also, so why don't you take your whinging and bitching over to warseer. Constructive criticism is fine, but I think i speak for many people here when i say that i can't stand out and out negative moaning.
> 
> I have had necrons since the old metals were released. I played them through their time as 40k powerhouse in 3rd and 4th ed, and during their time as bitches of 5th ed. i sold pretty much my entire army last year, keeping only some warriors, 2 lords and a lith. Now, we finally get a new codex, written by the best codex writer, and all some people do is complain. You were always going to have to buy new units, and if i recall, that survey you did showed that the vast majority wanted more unit choice, and now we have more units and all i hear is :shout::shout::shout:


k:


----------



## aboytervigon

I thought necrons were being put up for pre-order today?


----------



## Adramalech

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> Given the latest rumors from Yackface, I'm turning from pissed to resigned...
> 
> Let's start with the Monolith, cause this pisses me off the most. It is now 200 points. And what do you get (lose) for that 200 points? A nerf'ed Living Metal....


Before the "nerfing," it was broken and because of that it made the game less fun. They had to balance it *somehow*.

My point is; Don't get an ulcer over it. Things change. It's not the end of the world.

It's still an amazing vehicle for what it costs. Who knows? Maybe you'll like it more, now that it's 40 points cheaper...


----------



## Adramalech

aboytervigon said:


> I thought necrons were being put up for pre-order today?


It might happen later today, or tommorow. God only knows what's going through GW's heads. 

OFF TOPIC: I'm still lamenting the death of "INCOMING: ______" articles.


----------



## TheSpore

aboytervigon said:


> I thought necrons were being put up for pre-order today?


nope that damn paint set is back, 250 bucks for a huge set cruddy paints, cheap ass brushes and a smidge of flock, no thank you!!!

I don't even use citidel anymore for paint I have since moved to P3 and and fill in gaps with some citadel...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

aboytervigon said:


> I thought necrons were being put up for pre-order today?


Judging on the fact that the huge paint set comes out next week I think they now put up pre-orders 1 week in advance.


----------



## aboytervigon

Its just that the people at GW saying preorder is next week with the white dwarf.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

GW, killing their own sales by not giving people time to drool over their products. poor customer service and poor marketing skills, its a wonder GW has survived this long.


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

SavageConvoy said:


> Have you people heard of balance? Have you tried looking at the codex as a whole and not just bits here and there? More options, more weapons, a good base from the former codex to start from.
> 
> If you hate them changing the rules on you so much, just use your necrons as chess pieces and then you won't have to worry about purchasing new models. Which I'm surprised to hear complaints about that. Because we all knew that there would be a crap ton of new Necron models.
> 
> And the fluff, oh dear god do I hate people whine about fluff. "WAHH! There is nothing unique to them anymore." There never was anything unique about the old guys! They were zombie robots with no uniqueness. No goals other than to kill all life and eat puppy souls. Who cares if they are Tomb Kings in space. Atleast it gives them some flavor and individuality. Atleast it gives you more color options than drab grey and green.


Somehow I don't think the tournament players (nor my friends) would appreciate me playing with chess pieces. That said, I'm certainly not above buying some Cryx models instead. As I have already said, there are some models I think look dumb but I think I could mod them. http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx

For the Fluff.. Let's just agree to disagree. Obviously any opinion that goes against GW is unwanted. Which is a bit of a surprise to me given the Ward influence of the Blood Angels-Necron alliance. I can't find a single person at my local game store that thinks that was a good thing. So.. I don't think we have much more to discuss here. My tastes are different from yours. Let's leave it at that.

Balance... Yes, I like balance, but just because one race has a transports does not mean that we need that. I prefer teleportation. And (if I keep playing Necrons) that is what I will use. Unfortunately, the transports may be the only way to bring back the phalanx strategy (bringing fresh models into the fray).. So.. I may have to choose what I buy. So, I agree with you.. Balance is critical. I'm VERY competitive. But I also remember the Tyranid release... I still read forum posts of people who are sour about that release. I have heard that Ward cares about balance. But I have also read (very very widely) that he is horrible with fluff. I see nothing to change my opinion, but I will try to be more open minded.

SavageCowboy, I'll respect your opinion if you respect mine. I am not only a huge fan of GW, I've been a GW shareholder for quite a while. Perhaps that is why I'm a little "over the top" with my criticality.



mcmuffin said:


> Moany Moany waaah waaah. We get your point, and that is your opinion. In no way was what he was posting fanboyish, so if you could take your anger about pieces of plastic out of the realm of personal attacks, that would be wonderful. I was unsure about how i would like the new fluff and mechanics, but seeing the rules, the necrons can still play as they always have. Legion of warriors, a few immortals and 3 monoliths accompanied by a few lords with res orbs and an overlord. So you might have to buy a new overlord model and 2 lords if you already had a lot of necrons, what a shame. Ward's codices allow a myriad of competitive army designs, and i know this codex will be no different. You say you frequent other forums also, so why don't you take your whinging and bitching over to warseer. Constructive criticism is fine, but I think i speak for many people here when i say that i can't stand out and out negative moaning.
> 
> I have had necrons since the old metals were released. I played them through their time as 40k powerhouse in 3rd and 4th ed, and during their time as bitches of 5th ed. i sold pretty much my entire army last year, keeping only some warriors, 2 lords and a lith. Now, we finally get a new codex, written by the best codex writer, and all some people do is complain. You were always going to have to buy new units, and if i recall, that survey you did showed that the vast majority wanted more unit choice, and now we have more units and all i hear is :shout::shout::shout:


McMuffin... I didn't know that being a member of this forum required me to bend over and take whatever is served. Seems there are quite a few of you that feel this way. I have reserved the gwfanboy.com domain for you.

Ward? The best codex writer, I (and pretty much everyone outside of heresy) respectfully disagree. I have heard he writes balanced rules, but as for the fluff... I think the Blood Angles story speaks for itself.

Personal attacks? Sorry if I find it hard not to reply when someone tells me to Quit F'ing Talking.. or did you no know what QFT stood for? I'll voice my opinion however and whenever I want. (It's an American thing.) If that is not respected at Heresy then start posting on BOLS.. All these sites make money on advertising so the less members they have the worse off they are. No skin off my back. Plus BOLS is local to Austin, TX.

Concerning my survey (did two actually), people wanted more units, yes. But also, favorite themes (overwhelmingly) among Necron players were 1) Omnicidal nature, 2) Ancient theme, 3) Mysterious/Unexplained theme, and 4) Terminator theme. I would argue that the vast majority of respondents are no longer really getting their first, second, and third favorite Necron themes. This is exactly at the root of my complaint. I'm not so sure I really want to play Necrons anymore... And I'm pissed because I have been waiting years and I'm not impressed. I'm not sure what to tell you. I'm not above criticizing GW. If you want to look at the results more, here you go.
https://www.surveymonkey.com/sr.aspx?sm=XKwBRpQjFzsuMuOgsG48bKM7q3Aozix_2fRbsmyr6MNKk_3d

Take a look at the most hated rumors... To be honest there are quite a few things that GW is doing that are great for players. Other things, not so much.

I will not reply on this thread again.. I'm sure that will make you fanboys happy.. I have better things to do... like updating a profile on BOLS.


----------



## darklove

I know there have been rumours for years, but has there been anything definitive recently about Phase Out and WBB?


----------



## Katie Drake

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> Personal attacks? Sorry if I find it hard not to reply when someone tells me to Quit F'ing Talking.. or did you no know what QFT stood for?


It stands for Quoted For Truth. Just an FYI (which is For Your Information not Fuck Your Intelligence or something).

Just sayin'.


----------



## aboytervigon

What GW has poor customer support? I think they have some of the best customer support out there.


----------



## Digg40k

Katie Drake said:


> (which is For Your Information not Fuck Your Intelligence or something)


I lol'd. :laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

aboytervigon said:


> What GW has poor customer support? I think they have some of the best customer support out there.


yes because red/black shirts or calling their HQs actually gives reliable information, their Products are of 100% quality to what the general community ask for balance wise, and everything in the world is full of rainbows and kittens.


----------



## aboytervigon

Oh that type of customer support... I was talking about the call and they send you a new model free of charge.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I've never known QFT to stand for quit fucking talking.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've never known QFT to stand for quit fucking talking.


QFT XD


----------



## mcmuffin

PoweredbyCoffee;1091573
[B said:


> For the Fluff.. Let's just agree to disagree. Obviously any opinion that goes against GW is unwanted. Which is a bit of a surprise to me given the Ward influence of the Blood Angels-Necron alliance. I can't find a single person at my local game store that thinks that was a good thing. So.. I don't think we have much more to discuss here. My tastes are different from yours. Let's leave it at that.
> 
> Balance... Yes, I like balance, but just because one race has a transports does not mean that we need that. I prefer teleportation. And (if I keep playing Necrons) that is what I will use. Unfortunately, the transports may be the only way to bring back the phalanx strategy (bringing fresh models into the fray).. So.. I may have to choose what I buy. So, I agree with you.. Balance is critical. I'm VERY competitive. But I also remember the Tyranid release... I still read forum posts of people who are sour about that release. I have heard that Ward cares about balance. But I have also read (very very widely) that he is horrible with fluff. I see nothing to change my opinion, but I will try to be more open minded.[/B]
> 
> I am a tournament player too, just to let you know, and most tournament players agree that ward writes the best dexes. As for the fluff, ward called in the big boys to help him with this dex (kelly and others)because he found crons difficult to write for. The BA-Cron alliance sounds fine based on this new fluff
> McMuffin... I didn't know that being a member of this forum required me to bend over and take whatever is served. Seems there are quite a few of you that feel this way. I have reserved the gwfanboy.com domain for you.
> Shut the fuck up please and come up with something original
> 
> Ward? The best codex writer, I (and pretty much everyone outside of heresy) respectfully disagree. I have heard he writes balanced rules, but as for the fluff... I think the Blood Angles story speaks for itself.
> see above
> Personal attacks? Sorry if I find it hard not to reply when someone tells me to Quit F'ing Talking.. or did you no know what QFT stood for? I'll voice my opinion however and whenever I want. (It's an American thing.) If that is not respected at Heresy then start posting on BOLS.. All these sites make money on advertising so the less members they have the worse off they are. No skin off my back. Plus BOLS is local to Austin, TX.
> See Katie's post. And go over to Bols then, because we don't want you here with an attitude like that. And don't get all "i'm american/free country yadayada" because you know what? I was born and bred in america, lived there for 16 years.
> 
> Take a look at the most hated rumors... To be honest there are quite a few things that GW is doing that are great for players. Other things, not so much.
> 
> I will not reply on this thread again.. I'm sure that will make you fanboys happy.. I have better things to do... like updating a profile on BOLS.
> Well hurry up and leave please





Katie Drake said:


> It stands for Quoted For Truth. Just an FYI (which is For Your Information not Fuck Your Intelligence or something).
> 
> Just sayin'.
> ......And sigged, thanks for bringing me a chuckle


Some people just cannot accept change, and it amazes me how angry people can get over plastic spacemen/robots/chickens.


----------



## Necrosis

Katie Drake said:


> It stands for Quoted For Truth. Just an FYI (which is For Your Information not Fuck Your Intelligence or something).
> 
> Just sayin'.


FTW (For the Win)


----------



## MadCowCrazy

darklove said:


> I know there have been rumours for years, but has there been anything definitive recently about Phase Out and WBB?


Check first page summary, if too lasy then Phase Out is gone and WBB is renamed and now a 5+ but works for almost everything. Can be boosted to a 4+ with a lord with rez orb.


----------



## mcmuffin

When this thread reaches 101 pages we should have a little party, since its necrons, i think that would be appropriate.


----------



## PoweredbyCoffee

Katie Drake said:


> It stands for Quoted For Truth. Just an FYI (which is For Your Information not Fuck Your Intelligence or something).
> 
> Just sayin'.


More than a little uncalled for.. especially by a supporter. And I think you're wrong here. QFT means both and given the context I think I was correct.

wow.incgamers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-396524.html

Thanks for reinforcing my decision to leave this forum.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> More than a little uncalled for.. especially by a supporter. And I think you're wrong here. QFT means both and given the context I think I was correct.
> 
> wow.incgamers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-396524.html
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my decision to leave this forum.


someones too immature to be on these forums then, dont forget to close the door on your way out, and say hi to whineseer for me.


----------



## mcmuffin

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> More than a little uncalled for.. especially by a supporter. And I think you're wrong here. QFT means both and given the context I think I was correct.
> 
> wow.incgamers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-396524.html
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my decision to leave this forum.


Bye Bye :bye::bye::bye:


----------



## GrizBe

And thanks for leaving and making the forum a far better place in the process... 

Also... nice link you gave... where 99% of the people said its Quoted for Truth. lol.


----------



## Katie Drake

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> More than a little uncalled for.. especially by a supporter. And I think you're wrong here. QFT means both and given the context I think I was correct.
> 
> wow.incgamers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-396524.html
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my decision to leave this forum.


You sound mad.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=QFT

I mean "quit fucking talking" isn't even on the first page.


----------



## Necrosis

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> More than a little uncalled for.. especially by a supporter. And I think you're wrong here. QFT means both and given the context I think I was correct.
> 
> wow.incgamers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-396524.html
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my decision to leave this forum.


----------



## Half-Pint

Yeah so anyway lets get back to what the thread was actually all about.....

Im really happy about the new necrons! I personaly love the look of the new stuff and im glad i sold my old pariahs and metal immortals for a good amount! Was hoping they would re-do the immortals in plastic. 

I had lost a lot of interest in 40k due to the Necrons being so basic and pretty boring to play with at my local club. however these new models have well and truely given me a second wind!! cant wait to get them on the table top. hmmm that last bit sounded a bit dodgy :S oh well


----------



## aboytervigon

Woo page 101 this page everyone shall talk in binary 

010101000101100111101010

(so excited for new necrons)


----------



## Styro-J

I am actually a bit afraid of what these guys are capable of now. That is more than I could say before. It really diversifies what the army can do, and that is a very good thing.


----------



## Silens

aboytervigon said:


> What GW has poor customer support? I think they have some of the best customer support out there.


I've always found this to be one of GW's MAJOR strong points. If something goes wrong with your products, you can definitely rely on them to fix it. I mean, I've heard stories of people telling customer support that their Monolith had a single botched panel so they've got an entirely new Monolith! How cool is THAT? I'm also one of the people who thinks that GW aren't the best out there for paints (except their metals... Fucking love their metals), and certainly not value for tools (Brushes, shaping tools ect..) but christ they do quite possibly the best quality miniatures on the market and, whilst we all may bitch and moan about what we don't like about the game.. We all have fun playing it. If it was THAT bad we wouldn't waste our fucking time on this forum, or any forums based mainly around 40K or Fantasy or, hell, LoTR let alone in the rumours section looking forward to something this specific. At best, someone who doesn't like the hobby will give a quick flick over the 'general _____' topics and then fuck off once they've had a good bitch. When it all comes down to it, we all love GW. Anybody want to challenge that? Go ahead. Then go fuck off to another wargame.


Wait.. Binary? http://pastebin.com/F3D2Q3GK


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Silens said:


> I've always found this to be one of GW's MAJOR strong points. If something goes wrong with your products, you can definitely rely on them to fix it. I mean, I've heard stories of people telling customer support that their Monolith had a single botched panel so they've got an entirely new Monolith! How cool is THAT? I'm also one of the people who thinks that GW aren't the best out there for paints (except their metals... Fucking love their metals), and certainly not value for tools (Brushes, shaping tools ect..) but christ they do quite possibly the best quality miniatures on the market and, whilst we all may bitch and moan about what we don't like about the game.. We all have fun playing it. If it was THAT bad we wouldn't waste our fucking time on this forum, or any forums based mainly around 40K or Fantasy or, hell, LoTR let alone in the rumours section looking forward to something this specific. At best, someone who doesn't like the hobby will give a quick flick over the 'general _____' topics and then fuck off once they've had a good bitch. When it all comes down to it, we all love GW. Anybody want to challenge that? Go ahead. Then go fuck off to another wargame.


in the aspect of getting new models, yes, but in the aspect of actual game help customer support, they are terrible. it all depends on how you look at it.

to be honest, their business sense for CS is good, their gaming sense, terrible.

no one complains about the models either, just the rules that are either retardedly OP (Matt Ward) to allow a million fuck ups and still pull off an easy win against other armies, or so Underpowered / dated rules that they are worthless (see current Necrons, Tau, DA, BT) if they dont follow one single build that still works in the current dex, and because of having only one build, they ultimately get countered fast.


----------



## Silens

KhainiteAssassin said:


> in the aspect of getting new models, yes, but in the aspect of actual game help customer support, they are terrible. it all depends on how you look at it.
> 
> to be honest, their business sense for CS is good, their gaming sense, terrible.
> 
> no one complains about the models either, just the rules that are either retardedly OP (Matt Ward) to allow a million fuck ups and still pull off an easy win against other armies, or so Underpowered / dated rules that they are worthless (see current Necrons, Tau, DA, BT) if they dont follow one single build that still works in the current dex, and because of having only one build, they ultimately get countered fast.


I've had little experience with customer support, but from my experience and what I've heard customer support is very good. Customer service may be a different matter entirely, with them focusing on the new kids and what-not. However, my FLGS has a 'veterans night' where people of a certain age (and below) can't attend. I think you have to be 18.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

ive seen, and heard, ALOT when it comes down to rule queries.

I asked 4 workers, in the same store, about the same rule, and got a different answer from each, AND called the HQ and got another answer from them.

so 5 different answers to a single rule, when there should be 1 answer.

And the pure fact that Erratas and FAQs HAVE to consistantly be put out further proves the issues with the game, I mean do the rule writers not know proper english?


----------



## Silens

I'd say that obtaining the rule info was bad customer support, but the badly written rule in the first place is bad customer service. I was talking to a GW employee a little while back about how much you really needed to know and he said that you had to have a basic understanding of each game system, but if someone asked you specific rules then you either told them to go look in the rule book or you give a vague answer. If the rule is written badly, then it's like a ref at a tourney; they decide there and then what they think is the most fair option.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

aboytervigon said:


> Woo page 101 this page everyone shall talk in binary
> 
> 010101000101100111101010
> 
> (so excited for new necrons)


Being able to partially understand binary I can in fact state that what you actually said was:

UY (Last digit does not have a meaning. In other words it does not exist in the binary code)

To actually state what you were trying you needed (I corrected punctuation since capitals are different from lower case. I also have done lots of spacing to disinguish code.):

0101001101101111 

01100101011110000110001101101001011101000110010101100100

011001100110111101110010

011011100110010101110111

01001110011001010110001101110010011011110110111001110011



+rep to translate this:

010110010110111101110101 01101000011000010111011001100101 0110111001101111 01101100011010010110011001100101


----------



## bitsandkits

KhainiteAssassin said:


> ive seen, and heard, ALOT when it comes down to rule queries.
> 
> I asked 4 workers, in the same store, about the same rule, and got a different answer from each, AND called the HQ and got another answer from them.
> 
> so 5 different answers to a single rule, when there should be 1 answer.
> 
> And the pure fact that Erratas and FAQs HAVE to consistantly be put out further proves the issues with the game, I mean do the rule writers not know proper english?


seems strange that you would ask 5 different people the same question, if you didnt know the answer why didnt you stop after the first staffers answer?

and what was the question?


----------



## aboytervigon

I have translated your message and it is true.

01001001011001000110111101101000011000010111011001100101011011100110111101101100011010010110011001100101


----------



## bitsandkits

i think my binary translator has scrapcode virus or some thing?

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ It's A Trap!\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _,,,--~~~~~~~~--,_ . . . .\ . _______/
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘ : : : :::: :::: :: : : : : :º ‘-, . . \/. . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . . .,-‘ :: : : :::: :::: :::: :::: : : : ‘-, . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘ :: ::: :: : : :: :::: :::: :: : : : : :O ‘-, . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . .,-‘ : :: :: :: :: :: : : : : : , : : :º :::: :::: ::’; . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . .,-‘ / / : :: :: :: :: : : :::: :::-, ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;\ . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . /,-‘,’ :: : : : : : : : : :: :: :: : ‘-, ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;;| . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . /,’,-‘ :: :: :: :: :: :: :: : ::_,-~~,_’-, ;; ;; ;; ;; | . . . . . . .
. . . . . _/ :,’ :/ :: :: :: : : :: :: _,-‘/ : ,-‘;’-‘’’’’~-, ;; ;; ;;,’ . . . . . . . .
. . . ,-‘ / : : : : : : ,-‘’’ : : :,--‘’ | /,-‘-‘--‘’’__,’’’ \ ;; ;,-‘ . . . . . . . .
. . . \ :/,, : : : _,-‘ --,,_ : : \ :\ ||/ /,-‘-‘x### ::\ \ ;;/ . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . \/ /---‘’’’ : \ #\ : :\ : : \ :\ \| | : (O##º : :/ /-‘’ . . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . /,’____ : :\ ‘-#\ : \, : :\ :\ \ \ : ‘-,___,-‘,-`-,, . . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . ‘ ) : : : :’’’’--,,--,,,,,,¯ \ \ :: ::--,,_’’-,,’’’¯ :’- :’-, . . . . . . . . .
. . . . .) : : : : : : ,, : ‘’’’~~~~’ \ :: :: :: :’’’’’¯ :: ,-‘ :,/\ . . . . . . . . .
. . . . .\,/ /|\\| | :/ / : : : : : : : ,’-, :: :: :: :: ::,--‘’ :,-‘ \ \ . . . . . . . .
. . . . .\\’|\\ \|/ ‘/ / :: :_--,, : , | )’; :: :: :: :,-‘’ : ,-‘ : : :\ \, . . . . . . .
. . . ./¯ \ |\ : |/\ :: ::----, :\/ / :: :: ,-‘’ : :,-‘ : : : : : : ‘’-,,_ . . . .
. . ..| : : :/ ‘’-(, :: :: :: ‘’’’’~,,,,,’’ :: ,-‘’ : :,-‘ : : : : : : : : :,-‘’’\\ . . . .
. ,-‘ : : : | : : ‘’) : : :¯’’’’~-,: : ,--‘’’ : :,-‘’ : : : : : : : : : ,-‘ :¯’’’’’-,_ .
./ : : : : :’-, :: | :: :: :: _,,-‘’’’¯ : ,--‘’ : : : : : : : : : : : / : : : : : : :’’-,
/ : : : : : -, :¯’’’’’’’’’’’¯ : : _,,-~’’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
: : : : : : : :¯’’~~~~~~’’’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : :


----------



## aboytervigon

Agnew someone would pull something like that.


----------



## darklove

FYI: there is an 'ignore' function on this forum. I only ever see PbC's comments when other people quote them, as I have now been ignoring him for about a year already.

Works wonders.


----------



## aboytervigon

This is the first time I've seen PBC's negative commenting side.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

bitsandkits said:


> i think my binary translator has scrapcode virus or some thing?
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ It's A Trap!
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _,,,--~~~~~~~~--,_ . . . . . _______/
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘ : : : :::: :::: :: : : : : :º ‘-, . . /. . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . . . . . . .,-‘ :: : : :::: :::: :::: :::: : : : ‘-, . . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘ :: ::: :: : : :: :::: :::: :: : : : : :O ‘-, . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . . . .,-‘ : :: :: :: :: :: : : : : : , : : :º :::: :::: ::’; . . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . . .,-‘ / / : :: :: :: :: : : :::: :::-, ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ; . . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . . /,-‘,’ :: : : : : : : : : :: :: :: : ‘-, ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;;| . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . /,’,-‘ :: :: :: :: :: :: :: : ::_,-~~,_’-, ;; ;; ;; ;; | . . . . . . .
> . . . . . _/ :,’ :/ :: :: :: : : :: :: _,-‘/ : ,-‘;’-‘’’’’~-, ;; ;; ;;,’ . . . . . . . .
> . . . ,-‘ / : : : : : : ,-‘’’ : : :,--‘’ | /,-‘-‘--‘’’__,’’’ ;; ;,-‘ . . . . . . . .
> . . . :/,, : : : _,-‘ --,,_ : : : ||/ /,-‘-‘x### :: ;;/ . . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . / /---‘’’’ : # : : : : : | | : (O##º : :/ /-‘’ . . . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . /,’____ : : ‘-# : , : : : : ‘-,___,-‘,-`-,, . . . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . ‘ ) : : : :’’’’--,,--,,,,,,¯ :: ::--,,_’’-,,’’’¯ :’- :’-, . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . .) : : : : : : ,, : ‘’’’~~~~’ :: :: :: :’’’’’¯ :: ,-‘ :,/ . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . .,/ /|\| | :/ / : : : : : : : ,’-, :: :: :: :: ::,--‘’ :,-‘ . . . . . . . .
> . . . . .\’|\ |/ ‘/ / :: :_--,, : , | )’; :: :: :: :,-‘’ : ,-‘ : : : , . . . . . . .
> . . . ./¯ | : |/ :: ::----, :/ / :: :: ,-‘’ : :,-‘ : : : : : : ‘’-,,_ . . . .
> . . ..| : : :/ ‘’-(, :: :: :: ‘’’’’~,,,,,’’ :: ,-‘’ : :,-‘ : : : : : : : : :,-‘’’\ . . . .
> . ,-‘ : : : | : : ‘’) : : :¯’’’’~-,: : ,--‘’’ : :,-‘’ : : : : : : : : : ,-‘ :¯’’’’’-,_ .
> ./ : : : : :’-, :: | :: :: :: _,,-‘’’’¯ : ,--‘’ : : : : : : : : : : : / : : : : : : :’’-,
> / : : : : : -, :¯’’’’’’’’’’’¯ : : _,,-~’’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
> : : : : : : : :¯’’~~~~~~’’’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : :


Pure class.

+rep deserved!


----------



## mcmuffin

that binary translates as "you have no life". Harsh.


----------



## Midge913

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> More than a little uncalled for.. especially by a supporter. And I think you're wrong here. QFT means both and given the context I think I was correct.
> 
> wow.incgamers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-396524.html
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my decision to leave this forum.


Peace out then..... no one is making you stay and I think your goodbye has been dramatic enough.


----------



## Eleven

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> But don't let me tell you, you said it best:


Does it amuse you that I found your post so ridiculous that I logged in to comment on it after essentially quitting GW?

That was awhile ago though and I make more cash now. The new necron release has me wanting to buy some models. I'm of course kinda pissed though because I know in my heart that those necron transports that I want to buy are going to cost way more than transports ought to cost. sigh.

Well, with any luck I'll be escorting my opponents across the river styx in my necron longboats.


----------



## Djinn24

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> Personal attacks? Sorry if I find it hard not to reply when someone tells me to Quit F'ing Talking.. or did you no know what QFT stood for? I'll voice my opinion however and whenever I want. (It's an American thing.) If that is not respected at Heresy then start posting on BOLS.. All these sites make money on advertising so the less members they have the worse off they are. No skin off my back. Plus BOLS is local to Austin, TX.
> 
> I will not reply on this thread again.. I'm sure that will make you fanboys happy.. I have better things to do... like updating a profile on BOLS.





PoweredbyCoffee said:


> More than a little uncalled for.. especially by a supporter. And I think you're wrong here. QFT means both and given the context I think I was correct.
> 
> wow.incgamers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-396524.html
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my decision to leave this forum.


You keep posting that you are going to BOLS, bye bye, you are acting like a overly hormonal 40 year old virgin who just had his chest hair ripped out. In 20 years on the net I have NEVER heard QFT to mean quit fucking talking and the fact you quotes a WoW site as proof just shows how much of an idiot you are being. 

You are a bane to Heresy.

Just for you, QFT. See you on BOLS, if they don't ban you, last I heard they do not put up with crap like you spew.

On topic: I do not collect Cron, but tell you what, they are piquing my interest a bit. I like the new ark in its alternate build.

I do have a question tho, what the heck is an open top walker?


----------



## SavageConvoy

Like the scout sentinels from IG?


----------



## Djinn24

Heh I really should play more. I did not think they existed before.


----------



## SavageConvoy

It's just because nobody uses them. And even when they do use sentinels, it's always the superior closed top varient.


----------



## Djinn24

I just wanna know how a robot made of the same material as the vehicle can be considered open top.


----------



## Necrosis

Penitent engines are also open top walkers.


----------



## SavageConvoy

djinn24 said:


> I just wanna know how a robot made of the same material as the vehicle can be considered open top.


 It looks like it's untopped. I know because of the pixels and I've seen quiet a few tops in my day.
View attachment 959931279


----------



## Commissar Ploss

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> Somehow I don't think the tournament players (nor my friends) would appreciate me playing with chess pieces. That said, I'm certainly not above buying some Cryx models instead. As I have already said, there are some models I think look dumb but I think I could mod them. http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx
> 
> For the Fluff.. Let's just agree to disagree. Obviously any opinion that goes against GW is unwanted. Which is a bit of a surprise to me given the Ward influence of the Blood Angels-Necron alliance. I can't find a single person at my local game store that thinks that was a good thing. So.. I don't think we have much more to discuss here. My tastes are different from yours. Let's leave it at that.
> 
> Balance... Yes, I like balance, but just because one race has a transports does not mean that we need that. I prefer teleportation. And (if I keep playing Necrons) that is what I will use. Unfortunately, the transports may be the only way to bring back the phalanx strategy (bringing fresh models into the fray).. So.. I may have to choose what I buy. So, I agree with you.. Balance is critical. I'm VERY competitive. But I also remember the Tyranid release... I still read forum posts of people who are sour about that release. I have heard that Ward cares about balance. But I have also read (very very widely) that he is horrible with fluff. I see nothing to change my opinion, but I will try to be more open minded.
> 
> SavageCowboy, I'll respect your opinion if you respect mine. I am not only a huge fan of GW, I've been a GW shareholder for quite a while. Perhaps that is why I'm a little "over the top" with my criticality.
> 
> 
> 
> McMuffin... I didn't know that being a member of this forum required me to bend over and take whatever is served. Seems there are quite a few of you that feel this way. I have reserved the gwfanboy.com domain for you.
> 
> Ward? The best codex writer, I (and pretty much everyone outside of heresy) respectfully disagree. I have heard he writes balanced rules, but as for the fluff... I think the Blood Angles story speaks for itself.
> 
> Personal attacks? Sorry if I find it hard not to reply when someone tells me to Quit F'ing Talking.. or did you no know what QFT stood for? I'll voice my opinion however and whenever I want. (It's an American thing.) If that is not respected at Heresy then start posting on BOLS.. All these sites make money on advertising so the less members they have the worse off they are. No skin off my back. Plus BOLS is local to Austin, TX.
> 
> Concerning my survey (did two actually), people wanted more units, yes. But also, favorite themes (overwhelmingly) among Necron players were 1) Omnicidal nature, 2) Ancient theme, 3) Mysterious/Unexplained theme, and 4) Terminator theme. I would argue that the vast majority of respondents are no longer really getting their first, second, and third favorite Necron themes. This is exactly at the root of my complaint. I'm not so sure I really want to play Necrons anymore... And I'm pissed because I have been waiting years and I'm not impressed. I'm not sure what to tell you. I'm not above criticizing GW. If you want to look at the results more, here you go.
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/sr.aspx?sm=XKwBRpQjFzsuMuOgsG48bKM7q3Aozix_2fRbsmyr6MNKk_3d
> 
> Take a look at the most hated rumors... To be honest there are quite a few things that GW is doing that are great for players. Other things, not so much.
> 
> I will not reply on this thread again.. I'm sure that will make you fanboys happy.. I have better things to do... like updating a profile on BOLS.


sounds like a dramatic goodbye to me. :wink: allow me to help you leave then. Your bad decision, you could have had so much fun here if you'd have just relaxed...

CP


----------



## Midge913

Commissar Ploss said:


> sounds like a dramatic goodbye to me. :wink: allow me to help you leave then. Your bad decision, you could have had so much fun here if you'd have just relaxed...
> 
> CP


aaaaaaaaand..... the ban-hammer falls. Happy trails mate.:laugh:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Commissar Ploss said:


> sounds like a dramatic goodbye to me. :wink: allow me to help you leave then. Your bad decision, you could have had so much fun here if you'd have just relaxed...
> 
> CP


Absolutely hilarious thing about this is I just popped on to see if there was anything new about the 'crons and read through 6 new pages of bitchin this and motherfuck that and saw that he was banned and in the left corner it said that he was ON in red letters .... so I am assuming that he is reading all of it but can't comment?!? that is fucked up funny to me.

OT: I think that the rules changes are going to be a fairly good thing as it will make it easier for for people to pick up and play this army ... maybe even a 'tard like me.:biggrin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

More interesting rules and fluff for sure! I like the new direction the Crons are taking, eager to see the new dex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

mcmuffin said:


> that binary translates as "you have no life". Harsh.


Wahey! You did it! +rep earned!

To be fair you did just spend some tie working out a prety sequence of 0's and 1's.

Also to be fair I don't either for writing it all out!


----------



## SavageConvoy

Protip: GOOGLE SEARCH "Binary translator" to accomplish challenges faster and earn bonus rep.

Though I feel bad that you spent the time to write it out and if someone actually translated it.


----------



## aboytervigon

I translated it first.....


----------



## mcmuffin

I also translated it....why was i not informed of a binary translator.


----------



## Silens

My big post which I put on pastebin was done using a binary translator.

OH! And for anybody who likes the current metal Necrons, check out my eBay page?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/smbs52441...75&pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## aboytervigon

No flayed ones?


----------



## Silens

Nah, never had any metal flayed ones sorry. I (badly) converted a few of my own in the past.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Everyone remember that "leaked codex page" we saw a while ago? With all those silly Tesla options etc.? Everyone thought it was fake?

There was a transport option for "War Barque" for the units on the page. Oh, and look at this:











Coincidence?


----------



## PsychoXeno

Thing I don't get is why the weapons are called Tesla. That was a human inventor from the 1940's not some outer space being set out to destroy life. Mr. Ward could have been a bit more creative if that is really what they are called.


----------



## Midge913

PsychoXeno said:


> Thing I don't get is why the weapons are called Tesla. That was a human inventor from the 1940's not some outer space being set out to destroy mankind. Mr. Ward could have been a bit more creative if that is really what they are called.


sigh...... More Matt Ward hate. Haven't we beaten that horse enough.


----------



## elmir

PsychoXeno said:


> Thing I don't get is why the weapons are called Tesla. That was a human inventor from the 1940's not some outer space being set out to destroy mankind. Mr. Ward could have been a bit more creative if that is really what they are called.


/facepalm


Does this ring a bell?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

That article is from Wikipedia. Therefore, your comeback is invalid.


----------



## PsychoXeno

Midge913 said:


> sigh...... More Matt Ward hate. Haven't we beaten that horse enough.


I was criticizing the naming, it sounded lame until the wiki link shed new light on it for me.



elmir said:



> /facepalm
> 
> 
> Does this ring a bell?


I didn't know it was already an established trend, Ive never heard of the guy. It now sounds less lame to me.

Well done. {slow clap}


----------



## GrizBe

You do realise that its the human names for items, and not the races native language right?


----------



## darklove

Most GW stuff is named after famous real people, sometimes as a misspelling of a proper name and also referring to their works.


----------



## PsychoXeno

GrizBe said:


> You do realise that its the human names for items, and not the races native language right?


Yes, but we get in the human codecies made up people names for inventors of tanks, etc. Was just originally saying they could have used made up inventors that had made up theories to do this. But, considering they've already used one real person sounds alright to me now.


----------



## GrizBe

Well the point is that 40k history, up until a certain point, is our current Earth history... so, using real world scientists to name stuff after makes sense anyway.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

PsychoXeno said:


> Thing I don't get is why the weapons are called Tesla. That was a human inventor from the 1940's not some outer space being set out to destroy life. Mr. Ward could have been a bit more creative if that is really what they are called.


From what I understand most if not all codicies are written as if there were written by an Inquisitor. This is why the Ork codex for instance makes them out to be blundering bafoons rather than the sophisticated individuals that they are.

Just something I heard on a podcast some week ago...


----------



## Silens

ThatOtherGuy said:


> That article is from Wikipedia. Therefore, your comeback is invalid.


Scroll to the bottom of the page. See all those links? They're references. Places where the information has come from to be put on this page. Do you know what WIKI stands for? 'What I know is', not 'What bullshit I decided to make up and put on a page of some random guy'. His comeback is perfectly valid, please stop being an ignorant moron.


----------



## micgao

Silens said:


> Scroll to the bottom of the page. See all those links? They're references. Places where the information has come from to be put on this page. Do you know what WIKI stands for? 'What I know is', not 'What bullshit I decided to make up and put on a page of some random guy'. His comeback is perfectly valid, please stop being an ignorant moron.


Pretty sure he was joking hence the  at the end.


----------



## Djinn24

Silens said:


> Scroll to the bottom of the page. See all those links? They're references. Places where the information has come from to be put on this page. Do you know what WIKI stands for? 'What I know is', not 'What bullshit I decided to make up and put on a page of some random guy'. His comeback is perfectly valid, please stop being an ignorant moron.


sarcasm
[sahr-kaz-uhm]   Origin

sar·casm
 
noun
1.
harsh or bitter derision or irony.
2.
a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms.


joke
   [johk] Show IPA noun, verb, joked, jok·ing.
noun
1.
something said or done to provoke laughter or cause amusement, as a witticism, a short and amusing anecdote, or a prankish act: He tells very funny jokes. She played a joke on him.
2.
something that is amusing or ridiculous, especially because of being ludicrously inadequate or a sham; a thing, situation, or person laughed at rather than taken seriously; farce: Their pretense of generosity is a joke. An officer with no ability to command is a joke.
3.
a matter that need not be taken very seriously; trifling matter: The loss was no joke.
4.
something that does not present the expected challenge; something very easy: The test was a joke for the whole class.
5.
practical joke.


----------



## elmir

You forgot to add your references, your argument is invalid... :so_happy:


----------



## mcmuffin

Silens said:


> Scroll to the bottom of the page. See all those links? They're references. Places where the information has come from to be put on this page. Do you know what WIKI stands for? 'What I know is', not 'What bullshit I decided to make up and put on a page of some random guy'. His comeback is perfectly valid, please stop being an ignorant moron.


Wiki is a shitty source in general, because it can be edited by anyone, hence why it is an unacceptable source in college etc. But in the context of the post it was mentioned in, i think it was a joke.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Silens said:


> Scroll to the bottom of the page. See all those links? They're references. Places where the information has come from to be put on this page. Do you know what WIKI stands for? 'What I know is', not 'What bullshit I decided to make up and put on a page of some random guy'. His comeback is perfectly valid, please stop being an ignorant moron.


everyone needs to chill, and stop punching so hard. Any more name calling will result in warnings and infraction. This goes for everyone.

CP


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Including you!!!


----------



## shaantitus

Wow. It is good to see that there is enough interest in the necrons to stir 'vigorous' debate. Roll on the release.


----------



## Cypher871

Midge913 said:


> sigh...... More Matt Ward hate. Haven't we beaten that horse enough.



Author aside, he does have a point :biggrin:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Commissar Ploss said:


> everyone needs to chill, and stop punching so hard. Any more name calling will result in warnings and infraction. This goes for everyone.
> 
> CP


Can I donkey punch my wife?:biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

OIIIIIIO said:


> Can I donkey punch my wife?:biggrin:


absolutely. 

CP


----------



## aboytervigon

Do we have a pre-order date?


----------



## Silens

Sorry for being a twat.

I'm going to be walking out of GW on the 5th of november with a sizeable amount of Necron stuff with me.


----------



## mcmuffin

Commissar Ploss said:


> everyone needs to chill, and stop punching so hard. Any more name calling will result in warnings and infraction. This goes for everyone.
> 
> CP


He has spoken.

Anyway, i am putting together a to buy list at the minute thanks to a nice little 180€ bonus, so i think that An overlord, The Stormlord, 5 lychguard, 3 boxes of warriors and some immortals are in my first wave purchase list, but if the triarch walker is 1.5 wave, i might reconsider my options.


----------



## SoulGazer

For those who missed it on Dakka, the final HQs have been described:



yakface said:


> • Nemesor Zahndrekh & his loyal bodyguard Vargard Obryon: This is a Lord whose mind was damaged during hibernation and he still thinks he's fighting the wars of secession against his fellow Necrontyr (not even realizing he is a Necron now).
> 
> Therefore, he still practices honor and valor towards his enemies and tries to capture opposing generals instead of kill them. He would also never use Deathmarks, Wraiths, etc, as these are not honorable (assassins). Of course, they also say his subordinates have no such compunctions, so it explains how you can still have these units in an army with him.
> 
> Even though most of his subordinates would like to see him removed because he's obviously crazy, he is still a military genius and he still has a bunch of loyal followers as well, including his long-standing bodyguard Obyron, who takes care to clean up whatever messes Zahndrekh's delusions get them into (like he always arranges for enemy prisoners to be executed while 'trying to escape' for example).
> 
> Zahndrekh has the gear to give himself a 2+/3+ save (which generic Overlords can do as well if they take the same gear). He also has a Rez Orb, Particle Caster (pistol) and Void Blade (Rending & Entropic).
> 
> His special rules are all based around his tactical acumen and they allow him at the start of each Necron turn to pick a friendly unit and give them a special rule: Counter-Attack, Furious Charge, Hit and Run, Acute Senses, Stealth or Tank Hunters (which they get until the start of their next turn).
> 
> He ALSO gets to pick one enemy unit on the table within his line of sight to lose ALL of those special rules listed above until the start of the next Necron turn.
> 
> When he is on the battlefield, any number of Necron units in reserve waiting to Deep Strike may choose to enter play immediately after any enemy unit arrives from Reserves. In other words, basically the same ability the Deathmarks have.
> 
> Vargard Obyron does not take up a HQ slot if in the same army as Zahndrekh. He has an uncharacteristic WS6 (as well as a 2+ save) along with a Warscythe.
> 
> He also has the Ghostwalk Mantle, which is a Veild of Darkness that can be used to pull his unit out of close combat (leaving the enemy to consolidate immediately), and if he choose to arrive within 6" of Zahndrekh, he does not scatter. Furthermore, if Zahndrekh's unit is ever assaulted and Obyron is not part of that combat, then he immediately teleports into the combat, leaving whatever unit he is in, even if he is already fighting combat or embarked in a vehicle.
> 
> Finally, he has a special rule that means he keeps track of any misses enemies roll against him in CC (not counting those that are successfully re-rolled). Each 'miss' that occurs before he swings in combat gives him a bonus extra attack that round of combat, up to a maximum of 6.
> 
> These guys are not cheap (although at least individually still not as expensive as the Stormlord), but they've certainly got some interesting potential.
> 
> 
> • Illuminor Szeras: His fluff says that while the C'Tan provided the knowledge for the bio-transference of the Necrontyr race into Necrons, it was Szeras that actually made it a reality. He saw it as just one step towards the ultimate evolution into gods of pure energy (I guess what he saw the C'Tan as and wanted to be that).
> 
> So even today he continues his tireless studies into understanding all facets of life, presumably seeking the elusive secret that would allow him to become a 'god' in his eyes.
> 
> To do this, apparently he feels he needs to test on living beings, so he's constantly needing fresh subjects culled from invasions. Through his research he has come up with some the greatest advancements in technology for the Necrons, so his services are much sought after.
> 
> He is a Cryptek special character, so has a much more less powerful statline then the other special characters that are essentially super-Necron Orverlords. Despite being a 'Cryptek' in the fluff, he's still just a regular HQ choice (and you can't take a Royal Court for him because he isn't an Overlord).
> 
> For Wargear, he has an Eldrtich Lance and Gaze of Flame (Assault and Defensive Grenades for him and his unit).
> 
> His one unique special rule is that he upgrades a single Warrior or Immmortal unit with a random upgrade (you roll a D3 to see which ability gets picked...I mistakenly reported earlier that he upgraded D3 units, but that actually isn't the case. He only upgrades one unit)
> 
> The upgrades are: T5, BS5 or S5.
> 
> Definitely one of the more ho-hum named characters from a gameplay perspective, but he's also the cheapest by far, although the fact that you can't take a Royal Court for him does seem to make his uses even as a cheap HQ choice likely questionable.
> 
> 
> • Orikan the Diviner: His fluff is that he is the master 'astromancer' in the Necron race and is roughly equivalent to what Eldrad is to the Eldar (although I think Eldrad is superior to him in terms of future predictions).
> 
> Since Orikan knows so much about the future, he tends to treat other Necrons with scorn and disdain and this has made him less than popular and many would like to see him destroyed. Unfortunately, his skills are fare too useful for anyone to actually go through with that.
> 
> Unlike a Farseer, it seems as though his ability to predict the future is largely based on sheer calculations of even the smallest minutiae. However, unforeseen events, especially those based around the truly unpredictable nature of the warp can and do confound him. In order to maintain his reputation, he has access to some rare chronomantic abilities, which he uses to actually go backwards in time to change past events slightly to make sure his predictions actually come true.
> 
> Of course, every time he does this, naturally all sorts of other terrible unforeseen events also tend to occur based on what he changed in the past, but as long as his prediction came true, he cares little for any other destruction he causes.
> 
> Just as with Illuminor Szeras (the other 'Cryptek' named character) he has lesser stats than the Overlord style named characters. He does have a phase shifter though (3++ save).
> 
> His weapon is the 'staff of tomorrow' and its basically a staff that hits his opponents an instant before he actually swings it! That means he gets to re-roll 'to hit' and 'to wound' rolls, and it is a power weapon.
> 
> He has a special rule called 'Lord of Time' that allows him on one turn (and only one turn) to re-roll all unsuccessful reserve rolls that turn (unsuccessful rolls MUST be rerolled that turn, he doesn't get to choose).
> 
> He has another special rule that means all enemy units count as moving through difficult terrain on the first turn and if they are actually moving through difficult terrain then they have to choose the lowest die from the two they roll for difficult terrain. This obviously seems like a good ability to combine with the C'Tan manifestation that makes all difficult terrain count as dangerous!
> 
> The last ability he has is called 'The Stars are Right' and basically represents the fact that Orikan has predicted that at some time during the battle the stars will align and he will reclaim a portion of his ancient power (presumably from before when he was a Necontyr). He rolls a D6 at the start of each of his turns and if the die roll is less than or equal to the turn number then he has ascended to his 'empowered' state and gets a totally new statline that has S/T7, A/W4, etc...suspiciously similar to a C'Tan profile some would say.
> 
> Of course, you have to keep rolling at the start of each turn and if you ever roll less than or equal to the turn number again, his power recedes and he drops back down to his old statline (which could mean he instantly dies if he had already suffered more wounds than his 'lesser' profile has on it).
> 
> Points-wise, this guy is nowhere near as cheap as Illuminor Szeras, but compared to the rest of the named characters, he is still the cheapest.


----------



## Adramalech

PoweredbyCoffee said:


> Somehow I don't think the tournament players (nor my friends) blah blah blah
> For the Fluff blah blah blah Balance blah blah blah SavageCowboy blah blah blah McMuffin blah blah blah Ward blah blah blah Personal attacks excuses excuses excuses Concerning my survey blah blah blah most hated rumors blah blah blah
> 
> 
> I will not reply on this thread again.. I'm sure that will make you fanboys happy.. I have better things to do... like updating a profile on BOLS.


TL;DR (barely skimmed it) and good riddance. You were a serious downer, anyhow. Time to go replenish the good vibes with some good, old-fashioned culinary hedonism.


----------



## Day2Dan

Since Orikan the Diviner is the "Lord of Time", does that make this an appropriate model to use?


----------



## bitsandkits

Day2Dan said:


> Since Orikan the Diviner is the "Lord of Time", does that make this an appropriate model to use?


hell no, its Tom Baker or nothing !


----------



## Khargoth

Day2Dan said:


> Since Orikan the Diviner is the "Lord of Time", does that make this an appropriate model to use?


Fixed that for you :wink:


----------



## hungryugolino

Gentlemen, I think that if you use his empowered state, you should have to quo - I AM ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Khargoth said:


> Fixed that for you :wink:


That pick is pure class. 

+rep deserved.

Although it looks like the new breed of Necron characters have a lot of errm...character to them.

I like it!


----------



## GrizBe

Yes, its nice to see that they're 'fleshed' out more. lol.


----------



## Khargoth

Stephen_Newman said:


> That pick is pure class.
> 
> +rep deserved.
> 
> Although it looks like the new breed of Necron characters have a lot of errm...character to them.
> 
> I like it!


The hilarious part is, the more I look at that picture, the more I want to do the conversion and field him as Orikan


----------



## yostu

Stephen_Newman said:


> Being able to partially understand binary I can in fact state that what you actually said was:
> 
> UY (Last digit does not have a meaning. In other words it does not exist in the binary code)
> 
> To actually state what you were trying you needed (I corrected punctuation since capitals are different from lower case. I also have done lots of spacing to disinguish code.):
> 
> 0101001101101111
> 
> 01100101011110000110001101101001011101000110010101100100
> 
> 011001100110111101110010
> 
> 011011100110010101110111
> 
> 01001110011001010110001101110010011011110110111001110011
> 
> 
> 
> +rep to translate this:
> 
> 010110010110111101110101 01101000011000010111011001100101 0110111001101111 01101100011010010110011001100101


lol u have no life.. nice  :drinks:


----------



## darklove

yostu said:


> lol u have no life.. nice  :drinks:


lol, love the delayed reaction


----------



## aboytervigon

So do we have a pre-order date?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

yostu said:


> lol u have no life.. nice  :drinks:


I think its true. You just spent some time just decoding a pretty sequence of 1's and 0's.

As for pre-order date I bet that will either be Friday or more likely Saturday 29th.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

aboytervigon said:


> So do we have a pre-order date?


Sometime this week, does a preorder date even matter? You can preorder from wayland afaik and they go on sale on the 5th next month. So no matter what you wont get them earlier than on the 5th.

Anyways this is how I'm gonna do my Necron Lord


----------



## aboytervigon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i58gku8wePE
Pre-order is saturday.


----------



## Hobbess

aboytervigon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i58gku8wePE
> 
> Pre-order is saturday.


I dunno, that trailer is pretty vague. :biggrin:


----------



## aboytervigon

If you pause right you can see a necron symbol.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

aboytervigon said:


> If you pause right you can see a necron symbol.


Picture or it didn't happen


----------



## aboytervigon

Couldn't get the pause exactly right but I can show it slightly with some help from paint.


----------



## Khorne's Fist




----------



## aboytervigon

Check the last page....


----------



## Khargoth

Clever clever GW! YouTube has options for selection intervals, or basically what spots you can jump to in a video. Normally this is every second or so, with some videos annoyingly set to 5s intervals, and with pausing 'snapping' to those points. With this video I could pause ever 0.2 of a second or so, _except_ for the moment of that teaser image. There I was either snapped to the 30s mark, immediately after it's flashed, or back to this point, which is about the best I can manage.


----------



## Gothic

Would this be a better picture?


----------



## SoulGazer

What I'd like to know is why they are being so tight-lipped about Necrons. Is it normal for them to "leak" stuff, ask for the "leaks" to be taken down, and then not officially announce anything until weeks later? Perhaps this is all just some massively complex yet subtle marketing strategy that us mere mortals cannot possibly comprehend. Who put Tzeentch in charge of marketing, anyway? :secret:


----------



## Lubacca

Hey the methods may drive us mad BUT you can't say that the leaks didn't create a buzz that's been on going for several weeks. So I would say that the Marketing scheme has it's desired effect


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

MadCowCrazy said:


> Sometime this week, does a preorder date even matter? You can preorder from wayland afaik and they go on sale on the 5th next month. So no matter what you wont get them earlier than on the 5th.
> 
> Anyways this is how I'm gonna do my Necron Lord


CREEEEEDDD!!!!!

Anyhow, I'm thinking of doing a Pirate Necrons conversion. Why? Because Pirate Necrons are far more badass than these stupid Tomb Kings in space.


----------



## SavageConvoy

Converting Necrons to skeletal space pirates? Now I have to cut off my hands or I'll end up going broke next month.


----------



## Khargoth

ThatOldRobot says hi, and welcome to 2009


----------



## LukeValantine

SoulGazer said:


> What I'd like to know is why they are being so tight-lipped about Necrons. Is it normal for them to "leak" stuff, ask for the "leaks" to be taken down, and then not officially announce anything until weeks later? Perhaps this is all just some massively complex yet subtle marketing strategy that us mere mortals cannot possibly comprehend. Who put Tzeentch in charge of marketing, anyway? :secret:


Maybe the new Necrons are in league with tzeentch and are seeking a way to teleport all our moneyzz into GW private bank?

Also I totally want to make a philosopher tomb king with a name based on one of the more obscure philosophers of the classical period.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

LukeValantine said:


> Maybe the new Necrons are in leugue with tzeentch and are seeking a way to teleport all our moneyzz into GW private bank?
> 
> Also I totally want to make a philosopher tomb king with a name based on one of the more obscure philosphers of the classical period.


You should name him Alfred E. Neuman and his special trait is that he is cursed with Murphy's Law.


----------



## SavageConvoy

ThatOtherGuy said:


> You should name him Alfred E. Neuman and his special trait is that he is cursed with Murphy's Law.


Special rule "What, me worry?": Immune to all morale checks. Isn't considered passing, but too oblivious to be affected by the results.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

SoulGazer said:


> What I'd like to know is why they are being so tight-lipped about Necrons. Is it normal for them to "leak" stuff, ask for the "leaks" to be taken down, and then not officially announce anything until weeks later? Perhaps this is all just some massively complex yet subtle marketing strategy that us mere mortals cannot possibly comprehend. Who put Tzeentch in charge of marketing, anyway? :secret:


This is the only release that was never meant to be leaked.

You are right in that GW deliberately leaks stuff. They released that "test copy codex Grey Knights" and alerted the Ogre Stronghold of the new Ogre figures and some rules.

However this leak in Necrons was never planned and happened against company orders by one of the employees (dunno who).

So GW have no other plan now that there original was thrown out the window but it seems that they are still following the original plan.

Just thought I would clarify some stuff up.


----------



## Lord of the Night

MadCowCrazy said:


> By Yakface
> Source
> There is a dramatic change in the fluff in this codex from the previous incarnation of the Necrons. The Necrontyr's empire was massive at one point, but the different Lords in the empire started to turn against each other in civil war. To prevent this from happening the overall ruler of the Necrons (the Silent King) started the war against the Old Ones specifically to give them a common enemy to fight against to prevent his empire from destroying itself. Of course, the Old Ones ended up kicking their butts and in desperation, the Silent King found the C'Tan and agreed to the Deceiver's pact without realizing what he was doing. However, after the Necrons helped the C'Tan to kill off the last Old Ones, the Silent King then ordered the Necrons to turn on the C'Tan in vengeance and utterly destroyed the C'Tan into tiny shards. This war agains the C'Tan weakened the Necrons overall so much they decided to go into stasis to avoid the vengeance of the Eldar (the C'Tan had killed the Old Ones, but not all their children).
> 
> Now that the Necrons have reawakened in the 41st millennium, their goal is no longer to 'harvest' souls for the C'Tan (the C'Tan shards are now their slaves) as it was in the old book, but rather to reestablish the great Necron empire that spanned the galaxy before the war with the Old Ones began. However, the overall hierarchy of the Necron people is gone for the most part, leaving each individual Empire to once again rule for itself. This means each Tomb World (or cluster of Necron worlds) is essentially a separate little empire to itself, with a full backstory and idiosyncrasies. While Necron warriors are pretty much just automatons and Immortals not too much better, every other higher Necron being is now much more like an actual person, as their essence is simply trapped inside a metal body.
> 
> So there is lots of crazy nuance to Necron culture that was never present before. The codex now has plenty of 'quote' boxes featuring memorable quotes from Necron Lords like other races have in their books. There are some Necron Lords who honor valor in battle, there are a few Necron Lords who trade with other races, and although an uneasy alliance apparently, yes Necrons and Blood Angels did end up fighting against a Tyranid Hive Fleet together. Oh, and there is definitely plenty of reason to have Necron vs. Necron action now (as the old feuds between competing Necron Lords flare back up again).
> 
> All in all, it is a major tonal shift. While part of me recoils from it, the other part of me thinks that Necrons as they were had no distinct 'character' that each player could choose to get behind. Yes, the race as a whole had 'character' in how it was organized and functioned, but there was never any really good reason that a player should have his Necron force painted and modeled 'X' way as opposed to another player with his Necron army looking 'Y' way. People certainly painted their Necrons in different (neat) ways, but there was never really any good fluff giving players inspiration to do so.
> 
> The only real 'personality' in the old book was the Deceiver, and that frankly wasn't the Necrons, it was their god. The mindless mission that all Necrons were on was basically really similar to Tyranids...the Necrons were coming to harvest every living thing in the galaxy (yawn).
> 
> This new incarnation, love it or hate it, gives the Necrons a whole wide array of personality and every single empire has different goals and motives (not to mention paint schemes, markings, etc). Some Necron Lords are obsessed with finding the perfect flesh bodies to transfer their sentience back into. One Necron Tomb World was damaged during the great sleep and erased all the Necron sentience and has started basically commanding its Necrons like true robots (and is actively attacking other Necron worlds to take them over and keep growing), and there are of course dozens more little stories. The Silent King, who put himself into exile (for his unforgivable crime against his people) by leaving the galaxy after defeating the C'Tan encountered the Tyranids in the void between galaxies and has returned to spur the Necrons into action against the Tyranids (realizing that if the Tyranids wipe the galaxy clean of biological matter, then the Necrons will never find a form to transfer their minds back into).
> 
> Oh, and the biggest rival of the Necrons is now actually the Altaoic (sp?) Craftworld. Apparently they are the only Eldar who stayed true on the original path to seek out and destroy Necron Tomb Worlds while the rest of the Eldar got all caught up and destroyed in their decadence and then the Fall. Altaoic rangers have traveled the galaxy far and wide over the millennia (ever since the Necrons went to sleep) to track down and destroy or hamper Tomb Worlds from reawakening.
> 
> So with this new direction there is now tons of different possibilities for players to make Necrons forces different from each other and there are neat new takes on 'nemesis' races like Eldar & Tyranids to drive gaming plots as well as good reason for Necron on Necron battles.
> 
> And as for totally destroying the background of the C'Tan, the codex does allude to the fact that there are lots of unaccounted for C'Tan shards still allegedly cast around the galaxy. The Necron are always trying to hunt them down and imprison them (in pocket dimension prisons), but this does still leave the door totally wide open for a shard of 'The Dragon' to be on Mars and for shards of 'The Deceiver' to have done all the crazy things that's been written about him in novels. Essentially, the full power C'Tan were massively, massively powerful, and the 'shard' versions of them are closer to the idea of what we had in the last codex anyway (something that can be killed/banished on a battlefield).
> 
> So while it is a little shocking to have such a massive fluff change hit, I do think it is probably the right way forward to create a more fully realized faction. But I do think it is probably going to be a massive turn-off to those players who absolutely adored the old fluff for the army.
> 
> ----
> 
> Regarding the previous fluff saying that Necrons went into hibernation due to a massive 'Enslavers' invasion, in the new fluff they only really briefly mention that the wars unleashed some nasty things from the Warp, but they literally do not mention the Enslavers anymore. It is very clear that the Eldar empire is the main reason they go into hibernation, having some sort of premonition that the Eldar can and will eventually crumble as all living beings and empires do.
> 
> It was a fairly solid plan, except a lot can go wrong when you're sleeping for 60 million years, and apparently billions of Necrons have been killed by simple, normal shifts in the galaxy in that time (stars going supernova, tectonics crushing tombs, etc)...but what they didn't predict was how poorly they'd all awake from the sleep. All Necrons were supposed to wake up at once, but that didn't happen. Some Necrons woke up during all periods of history (including the Horus Heresy) and many still haven't woken up. And in some cases those that wake up have suffered terrible afflictions (like the Flayer disease).
> 
> Since there are any number of strange and undocumented Tomb Worlds now, there is totally space for you to come up with whatever backstory and motivations you want for your personal Tomb World, much like every other codex allows players. Of course, there are also dozens of tiny little story snippets (as there are in every new codex) that give you plenty of inspiration to create and play armies as well. For example, say you really like the whole 'automaton' feeling the army had in the old codex. Well, in the codex they have a story telling of one Tomb World that during hibernation accidentally erased all the sentience from the sleeping Necrons and decided to 'take them over' and has since decided this is the way forward for the Necron race and is actively attacking other Necron Tomb Worlds to collect more bodies for the cause. Basically the only sentient brain in that whole army is the Tomb World itself (it even has given itself a name). So you could definitely use this backstory as 'your' Necron force and stick with more of a simple, robotic feel to your army.
> 
> ----
> 
> Bits of the fluff talk about other races & systems paying 'tribute' to the Necrons...here's my speculation based on what I read:
> 
> Necrons have always felt like they got the short end of the stick. When they were Necrontyr, they had a crappy planet and that drove them to invent technology and get the hell off their planet...but they still wanted to prove they were the best so they set about trying to creat the greatest galactic empire. And they did...but then as always happens, their empire started to creak and moan, so the war against the Old Ones started with naturally the belief that the Necrontyr would destroy the Old Ones and emerge even greater than before, the true heirs to the galaxy. And in fact they hated the Old Ones if for no other reason than because they had the secret for immortality (what the Necrontyr wanted more than anything) but wouldn't share it. And once the war started, naturally the Necrontyr couldn't beat the Old Ones despite their superior technology, as the Old Ones had access to the Webway which meant they could escape anytime they needed.
> 
> So eventually the Old Ones (and the races they created) were kicking the crap out of the Necrontyr. And so in the frustration of again getting the short end of the stick, they made the pact wit the Deceiver and sold their souls for immortality and power. But again, they felt shafted because they had essentially been tricked into doing this. So after the C'Tan had killed the Old Ones, they again wanted to take their rightful place as rules of the galaxy but they knew that would never happen as long as they were slaves to the C'Tan, so they turned on them as this is the only way they'd ever be free.
> 
> But of course that battle against the C'Tan did tremendous damage to them and thus they decided to use their immortality to 'outlast' the Eldar empire (which they did).
> 
> So now that they're back awake (mostly), although they've lost their main command structure as a people that sort of drove them forward towards any single goal, I think their goal is still to do what they always wanted...to rule the galaxy, to be the supreme beings. And this isn't exactly the same as humans, who basically want to eradicate all Xenos and populate all the planets themselves. Necrons more than anything (I think) want to be in control. They want to be worshipped by others. They finally want to get their due as being the rulers. So while they most certainly plan to destroy any force that gets in their way, I also get the distinct feeling from the new fluff that (with at least some of the Lords) they are perfectly okay with leaving existing planets/systems under alien control, as long as those people pay them tribute. Even though I have a hard time imagining what tribute the Necrons would really need (being robots and all), I don't think that's the point. The point is that the other races are paying them fealty and recognizing the mastery of the Necrons, which is precisely what they've always wanted.


Ok here is my opinion on this lore, assuming its real.

PROS
-The Necrons actually have personality now. Each Necron force is unique and has its own ways, beliefs and personalities. This will make the Necrons more interesting to read about and to play as.

-The Necrons have much more depth now. They aren't just the practically-dead remnants of a long-forgotten race, they are actually interesting beyond the value of cosmic horror that made them cool in the first place.

-Necrons have been awake for much longer and this means we can get more stories out of them. Necrons in the Horus Heresy? That would be interesting, especially if we could get a Primarch's opinion on them. Perhaps Guilliman, then we could know how badly he would have emasculated Sicarius for what he did on Damnos.

-Necrons have characters now. Last time they had absolutely no special characters, no lords for their empire and the only Necron that had any personality was Tomas Macabee from Dawn of War: Dark Crusade. Now we have the Silent King, Imotekh the Stormlord, Anrakyr the Traveller and Nemesor Zahndrehk.

-Realistic to 40k action and traditions the Necrons are as fractured as any other race. They kill each other and often, which is good. Only the Tyranids are truly united and they are technically only one mind. The Necrons seem to fit in nicely with the rest of the races in this regard.


UNSURE
-Trading with others? [sound of me sucking in a breath] Well... I suppose it depends on how its written. I certainly don't think the Necrons would send merchants into alien empires to trade as friends and allies. Demanding tribute in the form of trade-able goods from empires that they could conquer but its easier to just demand tribute from them, now that I can see them doing.

-No more C'tan overlords? I don't know how to feel about that. For one thing I loved the Nightbringer, meh to the Deceiver, and to know that he isn't still around and ruling the Necrons with an iron claw is saddening. Plus it makes the novel Nightbringer completely incorrect now, and I really liked that book. I'll wait to see about these shards but I will miss the Nightbringer in all his dark glory. But the prisons part does sound interesting, they are that dangerous that they must be locked away forever. I think that's one thing the Eldar and the Necrons would agree on.


CONS
-The Enslavers are gone. The Enslavers are an underused yet completely awesome enemy, they remind me of the Old Ones from Lovecraft stories, and now the single biggest thing they've ever done is gone. A new Enslaver plague is needed quickly so that this malevolent evil does not fade into the background and die like the Zoats.

-Alaitoc Craftworld being the only determined enemies of the Necrons? Now that isn't good, because many other Craftworlds have acknowledged the horror of the Necrons and Craftworld Ulthwe seems particularly intent on opposing them. And now only one Craftworlds stands against the Necron Empire? Not good.


That's my opinion. Feel free to agree, dissent or just plain tear into it with your sharp claws fellow Heretics.


Lord of the Night


----------



## yostu

In my opinion the "subjugation" of the c'tan is a complete rofling..
they are gods, stronger than the elder of the eldar. Nightbringer was the impersonification of death itself.. and few bots kiked his ass? 
quite incredible.. In my opinion is a complete BG-fail


----------



## Creon

Maybe the Eldar Gods kicked their assess and the Necrontyr just picked up the shattered pieces to play with.


----------



## TheSpore

Mybe they joined forces with the BA after realizing how cool they were when they watched there old slaves lose miserably against nids, even though there allies were the totally awesome sauce BA!! ok Im JK, I'm sure in the dex they will explain the whole ordeal with the ctan leaving the scene.


----------



## yostu

TheSpore said:


> Mybe they joined forces with the BA after realizing how cool they were when they watched there old slaves lose miserably against nids, even though there allies were the totally awesome sauce BA!! ok Im JK, I'm sure in the dex they will explain the whole ordeal with the ctan leaving the scene.


:clapping::laugh:


----------



## Vhalyar

From Bramgaunt:


----------



## mcmuffin

Bastards stole my idea for a colour scheme! I wanted bronze and turquoise! Fantastic nonetheless, nice to see that green rods haven't been phased out (tee-hee)

Edit: Also from bramgaunt: Warscythes also give 2D6 Armour penetration. Lords on barges hit on a 4+ with their sweeping attacks and (not confirmed) the ghost ark gives the Ever-Living rule to units of warriors within 6" as well as D3 models regeneration.


----------



## SoulGazer

Vhalyar said:


> From Bramgaunt:


Lol, 2 groups of 2 Destroyers. Oh how the mighty have fallen. I know it's just a "cool pic of a painted Necron army," but still. Gonna miss the old Destroyer wings. 



mcmuffin said:


> Lords on barges hit on a 4+ with their sweeping attacks


The Command Barge enables the Lord to attack a unit it flew over, even if it moved flat-out. The lord may deal 3 strikes, which hit on 4+ (3+ if the vehicle moved 12" or less). Each Wound roll of 6 may be allocated by the Necron Player. All additional effects of the Lords weapon DO apply. Vehicles are always hit in the rear.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

New news!

It seems that GW Nuneaton have prepared an event for 26th November.

LINK
I post this here because I believe this is when the second wave of Necrons will either be released or because they are releaseing something new.

Although knowing my luck I bet its just the second half of the releases that we already know about.


----------



## aboytervigon

Wow the ghost ark is huge!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Vhalyar said:


> From Bramgaunt:


Oh for fucks sake, who ever designed that army is a complete idiot. Your suppose to have twenty monoliths, not one! God what a moron.


----------



## hungryugolino

Not anymore. Monoliths will be the new Carnifexi.


----------



## aboytervigon

no, many nid players had about 6 carnifexes, very little necron players had more than 2 monoliths if that.


----------



## gally912

aboytervigon said:


> no, many nid players had about 6 carnifexes, very little necron players had more than 2 monoliths if that.


I think it's more along the "unit that was good will be made obsolete via point cost to make you buy a different model" sense.

Which I can definitely see happening. See also: Reducing the number of Destroyers you can use.


----------



## aboytervigon

well the monolith is still going to be a sort of transport and is still harder than a landraider and 50 less points.... so I don't see any redundancy here.


----------



## kickboxerdog

i wont be using a monalith ill hopefully go with the new transport and only use the monalith in apoc games , yay cant wait for them to be released.

anyone decided on the colour scheams there going to use yet?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Came across this ... rather interesting.

Not sure if it has been posted yet.


49-01-60 60030110002 CODEX NECRONS (ENG) $33.00 11/5/2011 new
49-06 99120110017 NECRON WARRIORS $35.00 11/5/2011 plastic repackaged
49-07 99120110012 NECRON LYCHGUARD $33.00 11/5/2011 new plastic
49-10 99120110011 NECRON IMMORTALS $33.00 11/5/2011 new plastic
49-11 99120110014 GHOST/DOOMSDAY ARK $49.50 11/5/2011 new plastic
49-12 99120110013 CATACOMB CMD BARGE $33.00 11/5/2011 new plastic
49-08 99120110016 NECRON DESTROYER $20.00 11/5/2011 plastic repackaged
49-09 99120110015 NECRON MONOLITH $66.00 11/5/2011 plastic repackaged
49-42 99810110005 FLAYED ONE PACK $45.00 11/5/2011 new finecast
49-60 99800110007 NECRON OVERLORD $18.25 11/5/2011 new finecast
49-62 99800110008 NECRON CRYPTEK $15.25 11/5/2011 new finecast
49-63 99800110006 IMOTEKH THE STORMLRD $18.25 11/5/2011 new finecast
49-65 99800110009 TRAZYN THE INFINITE $18.25 11/5/2011 new finecast
49-61 99800110002 NECRON LORD RES ORB $15.25 11/5/2011 now in finecast
49-40 99810110004 C'TAN S NIGHTBRINGER $35.50 11/5/2011 now in finecast


----------



## Lubacca

I'm going with Silver/Purple


----------



## aboytervigon

Any idea for the england prices?

Also top jaw blue, breast symbol blue and gold for letters, shoulder pads blue and guns black.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

aboytervigon said:


> Any idea for the england prices?
> 
> Also top jaw blue, breast symbol blue and gold for letters, shoulder pads blue and guns black.


Nah ... you guys use weights as money ... WTF is up with that? Come to think of it you guys gave us the weights and lengths table that we use now and then you bastards switched up on us and went with metric.

OT: Could just go to GW site and price compare by changing your location to the US.


----------



## Winterous

OIIIIIIO said:


> Nah ... you guys use weights as money ... WTF is up with that? Come to think of it you guys gave us the weights and lengths table that we use now and then you bastards switched up on us and went with metric.


Because Metric is far, FAR better than Imperial


----------



## Arcticor

Color scheme? sticking with my older one (even if it may be bland and unoriginal, its better then repainting everything) of base black, armor plates tin bitz, wash with (non gw paint) burnt sepia. Basically going for rusted effect (burnt sepia is a rust color). Im still in love with the image of metallic, rusting units advancing unstoppably towards your opponent. Lets just hope the rules help with that image.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Winterous said:


> Because Metric is far, FAR better than Imperial


ummmm no. I can tell you why too ... 32 degrees temperature is friggin hot to you, only freezing to me. 70 degrees is melt your face off hot to you, nice day for a Harley ride to me. 100 degrees is boiling to you, I just turn the AC on for me.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Sad part is I have dealt with both and think that they both suck.


----------



## Winterous

OIIIIIIO said:


> ummmm no. I can tell you why too ... 32 degrees temperature is friggin hot to you, only freezing to me. 70 degrees is melt your face off hot to you, nice day for a Harley ride to me. 100 degrees is boiling to you, I just turn the AC on for me.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Sad part is I have dealt with both and think that they both suck.


Celsius: 0 degrees is freezing, 100 is boiling.
Fahrenheit: 32 degrees is freezing, 212 is boiling.

How ridiculously impractical! xD

Imperial units of distance are somewhat practical because they're large, and fairly easy to approximate; but everything else is bizarre and stupid


----------



## SoulGazer

So... Where's the Battleforce? I wonder if it's changing at all.


----------



## aboytervigon

Were english 17 degree is friggen hot to us.


----------



## PsychoXeno

Vhalyar said:


> From Bramgaunt:


So it looks like Pariahs are officially scrapped. Damn, at least I never got the chance to actually buy them. Dodged a bullet there...I guess. 

I really liked the fluff and the model even though they were not practical on the field.


----------



## Arcticor

Guys lets keep this thing focused on Necrons, not which temperature system is better


----------



## PsychoXeno

PsychoXeno said:


> So it looks like Pariahs are officially scrapped. Damn, at least I never got the chance to actually buy them. Dodged a bullet there...I guess.
> 
> I really liked the fluff and the model even though they were not practical on the field.


Actually I take that back, there's no Wraiths, Spyders, H. Des.'s, etc., anywhere. I will keep my fingers crossed. Hopefully they got moved into Lord retinues.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

pariahs are gone almost certainly, Hdes are in the new Des kit


----------



## SavageConvoy

Is it just me? With the bronze paint on the heads and body... They look kinda
View attachment 959931323

Yeah... Kinda like that.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

SoulGazer said:


> So... Where's the Battleforce? I wonder if it's changing at all.


GONE! GW can't make any money on Battleforces when they can just sell tons of kits instead. Took them 9 months to do the DE Battleforce so I would expect there to be a 9 month wait before a Battleforce is released.

I was surprised when Ogre Kingdoms still kept their Battleforce but I guess it's because it's an unpopular army?

So no Battleforce for 9months I reckon and it will probably be the exact same as before.


----------



## Vhalyar

PsychoXeno said:


> Actually I take that back, there's no Wraiths, Spyders, H. Des.'s, etc., anywhere. I will keep my fingers crossed. Hopefully they got moved into Lord retinues.


Their models might be used for something, but they're definitely out of the codex. Considering the price of the Cryptek though (and the number of Crypteks you might want to field...) I'll probably just use the Pariah models to represent them and replace the end of the Warscythes to differentiate the various disciplines.


----------



## Khargoth

Wraiths are still in. They've lost the ability to Turbo-Boost (jump infantry now) but are nasty as hell in CC.


----------



## darklove

Winterous said:


> Celsius: 0 degrees is freezing, 100 is boiling.


0 degrees is the melting point, not freezing. :victory:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

True -1 degrees could be classed as freezing.

As for this englishman. It takes more than 17 degrees celcius to keep him warm. Try at least 30.

Yes I am frozen for about 99% of the year


----------



## jaysen

The Brittish pound originally stood for a pound of salt, right? From the good ole days of the Roman occupation?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

jaysen said:


> The Brittish pound originally stood for a pound of salt, right? From the good ole days of the Roman occupation?


Very good sir. Good to see that History is still being taught well in ome places.


----------



## Revarien

MadCowCrazy said:


> I was surprised when Ogre Kingdoms still kept their Battleforce but I guess it's because it's an unpopular army?



*sniff* Ma fantasy army is insulted 

They actually did change it: they dropped the Gnoblar squad and added 2 Ironguts... and then raised the price by 15$ USD

The only reason I know, is I bought it the day before they dropped it from the website... from my FLGS. They had to demand that GW find one in a warehouse... apparently it came from canada (according to the stickers) and was partially crushed when it arrived a month after order (normally my FLGS's distributors get stuff in within the week... they said it was the hardest item to get in a long while). I was pleased though, because all items were still intact and undamaged (though the box was worse for wear).

The way I see it, is that the previous battle box had a current worth of about 160$ usd, purchased at the previous price of 90$ usd after tax.

The current is roughly the same value, but at a higher price point... and the extra 2 ironguts still confound me (though they're a nice unit)... I just wonder how they put the sprue in...(because the iron guts sprue contains the arms and great weapons for 4... not for 6...)


----------



## Vhalyar

Khargoth said:


> Wraiths are still in. They've lost the ability to Turbo-Boost (jump infantry now) but are nasty as hell in CC.


Oops, I quoted the wrong part. Yeah, all of those (except for Pariahs) are in.


----------



## TheSpore

jaysen said:


> The Brittish pound originally stood for a pound of salt, right? From the good ole days of the Roman occupation?


wow I never knew that!!! I always wondered why it was called the pound


----------



## SoulGazer

MadCowCrazy said:


> GONE! GW can't make any money on Battleforces when they can just sell tons of kits instead. Took them 9 months to do the DE Battleforce so I would expect there to be a 9 month wait before a Battleforce is released.
> 
> I was surprised when Ogre Kingdoms still kept their Battleforce but I guess it's because it's an unpopular army?
> 
> So no Battleforce for 9months I reckon and it will probably be the exact same as before.


How exactly is it that a company that hates it's customers so much stays in business? This stuff is like crack! It's going to kill us all and take our money, then raise prices, and still we will rob banks and murder people just to get our toy soldiers... My God, what have we become? :suicide:


----------



## GrizBe

TheSpore said:


> wow I never knew that!!! I always wondered why it was called the pound


Its partly because they used to pay the soldiers in salt. it litterally used to be worth its weight in gold as it was important for many different reasons and uses, quite aside from amking your food taste better... which with army grub, was a must have.


----------



## davespil

WHen will the new models hit the Advanced Orders section of the GW webiste? Nov 5th?


----------



## yostu

davespil said:


> WHen will the new models hit the Advanced Orders section of the GW webiste? Nov 5th?


this saturday 29 pre-order, 5 nov release
:victory:


----------



## TheSpore

Remember rememeber the 5th of November

@GrizBe, thanx for the history lesson I love learning history.


----------



## Khargoth

Photos of a few codex pages leaked onto /tg/ this morning. Doomsday Ark, Command Barge, and some gun stats. Rumours are all correct. But, quantum shielding is only removed after a penetraring hit. Deathmark guns are str- sniper weapons. Called a neuron disruptor or something, I guess like a bigger neural shredder. I‘ll try and find the thread after work.


----------



## mcmuffin

The Sniper weapons are called synaptic disintegrators. Also, if the Barge moves up to 6", the Lord's attacks hit on 3+. Bit meh considering that you get a cover save if you move flat out and can still attack.


----------



## Khargoth




----------



## KhainiteAssassin

is that the book being fully colour pages that I see? or did he only get pics of the colour pages.


----------



## bitsandkits

thats a fully colloured codex if im not mistaken, looks like the green tubes have stayed after all too.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

im painting over mine most likely still, havnt decided if i will for the new scheme, assuming i keep my Crons.


----------



## darklove

Does Rapid Fire Sniper mean you can move and then shoot twice at 12"? Or do you always have to not move if you want to shoot at any range?


----------



## Khargoth

Sniper weapons no longer have any movement-related requirements. They just wound on a 4+, with Rending and Pinning. Most Sniper weapons are normally Heavy though, so that makes Deathmarks something altogether special.


----------



## Winterous

Khargoth said:


> Sniper weapons no longer have any movement-related requirements. They just wound on a 4+, with Rending and Pinning. Most Sniper weapons are normally Heavy though, so that makes Deathmarks something altogether special.


*ahem*
Marbo disagrees, he has a Sniper Pistol


----------



## yostu

wowowooo very interesting.. is a good idea to keep deathmark imbarked in a transport and shoot twice with pinning and rending  not bad.. (if u want use them at all cost)


----------



## Khargoth

Winterous said:


> *ahem*
> Marbo disagrees, he has a Sniper Pistol


>implying Marbo also isn't something altogether special


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Khargoth said:


> >implying Marbo also isn't something altogether special


Marbo is 'special' alright. isnt he the guy who throws a blast template in a 6" range of himself?


----------



## yostu

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Marbo is 'special' alright. isnt he the guy who throws a blast template in a 6" range of himself?


So smart guy rofl


----------



## Hypertrophy

Beastofwar has already been taken to court and is being sued. So u can be sure as shit someones getting thier ass sued over those codex pics lol.


----------



## Zerodyme619

Just got the new WhiteDwarf.
The photos on the page before aren't from the Codex, but from the WD. They put in some stats there as little tidbits  . But without explaining things like the Tesla-rule (or I'm just blind and haven't seen it yet). Look nice, big Necron part in the WD, with a 4 man Battlereport, 2000pts each (So 8000 total), Necrons VS Ultramarines and Eldar.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Hypertrophy said:


> Beastofwar has already been taken to court and is being sued. So u can be sure as shit someones getting thier ass sued over those codex pics lol.


Really? Where can I read about this?


----------



## TheSpore

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Marbo is 'special' alright. isnt he the guy who throws a blast template in a 6" range of himself?


Ahhhh the fine line between the badass and stupid!


----------



## Hypertrophy

MadCowCrazy said:


> Really? Where can I read about this?


my local gws told me this, also told me the necrons release dates/scedule, so i believe its crediable, otherwise we will find out in the coming weeks.


----------



## Day2Dan

Hypertrophy said:


> Beastofwar has already been taken to court and is being sued. So u can be sure as shit someones getting thier ass sued over those codex pics lol.


So a potential increase in profit due to hype generated for the new product wasn't enough - they have to forcibly squeeze more money out of some of their biggest fans?

Makes sense.


----------



## Creon

That's GW protecting it's IP. And being stupid as dirt.


----------



## Day2Dan

Creon said:


> That's GW protecting it's IP. And being stupid as dirt.


I understand protecting the IP. I don't understand the way they are going about it. Was there even a cease and desist letter?


----------



## Creon

They are very sensitive since Chapterhouse seems to actually be getting traction against them in their lawsuit, I think.


----------



## GrizBe

Creon said:


> They are very sensitive since Chapterhouse seems to actually be getting traction against them in their lawsuit, I think.


Actually, its more the other way around from what I hear with chapterhouse getting their asses handed to them so far...


----------



## bitsandkits

GrizBe said:


> Actually, its more the other way around from what I hear with chapterhouse getting their asses handed to them so far...


well they are the ones in the wrong .....some how people keep forgetting that when i read around other forums


----------



## Creon

Thats how it works with rumours. everyone hearing something different.


----------



## mcmuffin

Chapterhouse sell sub-standard products that claim to be specifically for Games-Workshop products. I hope they get destroyed by GW in this lawsuit.


----------



## hungryugolino

If Chapterhouse had more than two half-acceptable products, they'd get more sympathy.


----------



## slaaneshy

Zerodyme619 said:


> Just got the new WhiteDwarf.
> The photos on the page before aren't from the Codex, but from the WD. They put in some stats there as little tidbits  . But without explaining things like the Tesla-rule (or I'm just blind and haven't seen it yet). Look nice, big Necron part in the WD, with a 4 man Battlereport, 2000pts each (So 8000 total), Necrons VS Ultramarines and Eldar.


let me guess....necrons win?


----------



## mcmuffin

slaaneshy said:


> let me guess....necrons win?




WRONG! they lose a 4000 pt game against smurfs and space elves alliance  


Edit: Spoiler tags for the select few who would have their day ruined by finding out what happened in the (imo) awful WD battle reports.


----------



## Arcticor

aaw man  

awesome new codex! here check it out it battle....ooh ouch. ive never seen someone do THAT with an AXE before!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Arcticor said:


> aaw man
> 
> awesome new codex! here check it out it battle....ooh ouch. ive never seen someone do THAT with an AXE before!


When you put it that way I don't even want to know what he is doing with it!

Maybe its just my sick twisted little mind.


----------



## Revarien

I must know.... does the new Monolith rules give it Quantum Shielding... because if it does: OMG. lol


----------



## Katie Drake

Revarien said:


> I must know.... does the new Monolith rules give it Quantum Shielding... because if it does: OMG. lol


No, it'd be nearly impossible to damage.


----------



## Revarien

Katie Drake said:


> No, it'd be nearly impossible to damage.



Oh thank goodness... I was hoping I wasn't going to have to shelve my Necrons out of pure disgust.


----------



## Khargoth

You know, I don't think I've ever seen a WD Battle Report with a halfway-competent Necron player. Usually derp-tastic army compositions, or plain hamfisted tactics.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Khargoth said:


> You know, I don't think I've ever seen a WD Battle Report with a halfway-competent Necron player. Usually derp-tastic army compositions, or plain hamfisted tactics.


I think its been ages since Ive seen a WD battle with ANY competent players, non broken Army lists, or a completely unstaged battle.


----------



## yostu

There are 2 thingz to count.. usually the new released army is the winner in WD first battle report.. but in other hand the good ones (sm eldars IG sisters tau etc) are quite always the winner.. they have to purify the evil one  
ah another thing.. the building of WD armies is ONLY oriented in good-lookin one, not in the strong or competitive one.. so..


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yostu said:


> There are 2 thingz to count.. usually the new released army is the winner in WD first battle report.. but in other hand the good ones (sm eldars IG sisters tau etc) are quite always the winner.. they have to purify the evil one
> ah another thing.. the building of WD armies is ONLY oriented in good-lookin one, not in the strong or competitive one.. so..


actually the WD armies generally make the lesser units look stronger to where they even cheat and make illegal lists to make those units seem more appealing.

they do this to garner themselves more sales, and thats all they care about.


----------



## yostu

It's the heart of the economy


----------



## Day2Dan

Hey guys. I got a hold of the new White Dwarf. Anyone want any pics or info from it? There's several cool shots of the new units, and a lot of info on different "Dynasties" of Necrons (Chapters, essentially). I can scan some stuff if anyone wants to see it.

I think the only bits pertaining to actual rules have already been posted - there's a basic article on standard tactics with the picture with 4 guns, and a page each for the Catacomb Command Barge and the Doomsday Ark. But if anyone wants to see battle report bits or scans of the dynasties/paint jobs, etc, let me know!


----------



## yostu

Day2Dan said:


> Hey guys. I got a hold of the new White Dwarf. Anyone want any pics or info from it? There's several cool shots of the new units, and a lot of info on different "Dynasties" of Necrons (Chapters, essentially). I can scan some stuff if anyone wants to see it.
> 
> I think the only bits pertaining to actual rules have already been posted - there's a basic article on standard tactics with the picture with 4 guns, and a page each for the Catacomb Command Barge and the Doomsday Ark. But if anyone wants to see battle report bits or scans of the dynasties/paint jobs, etc, let me know!


painties painties!
:clapping:


----------



## Day2Dan

yostu said:


> painties painties!
> :clapping:


Alright, here's the stuff from the 'Eavy Metal team article! Sorry about one of the scans, I moved the book a bit while scanning...

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## mcmuffin

bleh, edited.


----------



## Khargoth

Welp, I'm completely sold on that Overlord mini...


----------



## Hypertrophy

just blew my load


----------



## HereticHammer01

Thanks Day2Dan, can't wait to get my copy of WD.


----------



## Day2Dan

HereticHammer01 said:


> Thanks Day2Dan, can't wait to get my copy of WD.


No problem. It's too bad it's so tough to see the color differences in some of the models on the scans! Definitely impressed with the models, though. I love the teal, bronze, black paint scheme that a lot of these models have.


----------



## mcmuffin

No what's new today on the GW website today? I'm puzzled.


----------



## bitsandkits

mcmuffin said:


> No what's new today on the GW website today? I'm puzzled.


its only the 28th, preorders start on the 29th. was wondering if it will arrive at midnight or if its gonna be at 10am GMT when the saturday boy drags his arse into lenton


----------



## SoulGazer

Ya know, I think this army seems pretty lackluster... Until we get to see all the insanity of Cryptek gear and C'tan abilities. I bet some of those are gonna make people cry. Delicious tears...


----------



## kickboxerdog

bitsandkits said:


> its only the 28th, preorders start on the 29th. was wondering if it will arrive at midnight or if its gonna be at 10am GMT when the saturday boy drags his arse into lenton


It always the same it will be up tommorow morning most probley.

but i cant wait i got mine all preordered already yay.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

SoulGazer said:


> Ya know, I think this army seems pretty lackluster... Until we get to see all the insanity of Cryptek gear and C'tan abilities. I bet some of those are gonna make people cry. Delicious tears...


Maybe its because the new edition uses this thing called BALANCE and only has 1 unit or so that is crazy because GW got fed up with people blaming Codex Creep and OP army books for leaving the hobby.

I can but hope.


----------



## aboytervigon

Fantasy did it.


----------



## Mundungu

Preorders are up


----------



## aboytervigon

Anyone else notice the new finecast? I did.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=100219


----------



## darklove

Pre-orders is up and running! UK release is now 100% confirmed!

'Necron Catacomb Command Barge / Annihilation Barge
The more aggressive Necron Overlords fight not on foot, but rather from the deck of a Catacomb Command Barge - an armoured, repulsor-driven skimmer. While embarked upon a Command Barge, a Necron Overlord is able to oversee the battle, ensuring that his troops are engaged with appropriate targets and that everything is going to plan. More often than not he will become bored of watching the battle and command the barge's pilot to fly him into the midst of the action, where he can launch daring attacks on unsuspecting enemy units, his warscythe decapitating his foes as he flies past.

Annihilation Barges are the Necrons favoured anti-infantry support platforms. Each is armed with a linked pair of tesla destructors - enormous energy cannons that fire ferocious arcs of eldritch lightning. The tesla destructor is primarily an anti-personnel weapon, though only the most heavily armoured tanks can risk its wrath with utter impunity. Its energy discharges wreak terrible harm on living targets, searing their flesh and boiling their blood. Furthermore, the bolts will often leap from target to target before they are finally grounded, leaving a trail of smouldering carnage across a broad swathe of the battlefield.'


----------



## Crimson Shadow

I'm excited!

I can't decide what to buy. I've got about $70 left after I buy the codex, and too much of the new stuff looks appealing.

The thing that I'm most intrigued about is the Night Scythe, but I haven't heard any reliable rumors as to what it looks like.


----------



## PsychoXeno

/rage

Tomb Spyders? Wraiths? 

WTF?! I JUST put together my 6th Wraith. Neither are on the website anymore, Army Fast Attack or Collectors pages even.




Oh and "Where my over INITIATIVE 2 AT?"


Someone better leak a page of the Wraiths from the new codex before I hemorrhage.


----------



## Arcticor

THEY HAVE COME! this makes me the happiest person ever! thank you to all who gathered rumors and kept this poll interesting. kept me sane through the hard times. But now, its up on GW! i just hope they dont suck....


----------



## Demon Prince

Give Me Enemies I Need Enemies!!!!! I Can't Wait To Vs Some New Necrons!!!


----------



## Khargoth

PsychoXeno said:


> /rage
> 
> Tomb Spyders? Wraiths?
> 
> WTF?! I JUST put together my 6th Wraith. Neither are on the website anymore, Army Fast Attack or Collectors pages even.


Worry not, both had very strong rumours to be in the Codex, and are probably going to be 2nd Wave releases.


----------



## HereticHammer01

Very nice stuff. The artwork confirmed then and its nice, 360 degree views on lots of stuff, very happy with it all


----------



## Khargoth

Yeah just had a look at the Deathmark/Immortals kit, the Overlord, and the Ark. The sprues for the plastic kits are _impressive_, I can't say I'll miss the days of blister packs with variant weapons!


----------



## Day2Dan

So Catacomb Command Barge kit comes with base + (I think a plastic?) Overlord. Highly considering buying that over the Finecast Overlord, then either building the Annihilation Barge + a free Overlord, or magnetizing the Command Barge and the Overlord Base to use him as either/for disembarking. But the Finecast Overlord sculpt is too cool...! I don't know what to do!


----------



## Wax

PsychoXeno said:


> /rage
> Wraiths?
> 
> WTF?! I JUST put together my 6th Wraith. Neither are on the website anymore, Army Fast Attack or Collectors pages even.
> 
> Oh and "Where my over INITIATIVE 2 AT?"


You will get your Wraiths. They will be I2 like everything else.


----------



## Khargoth

Wax said:


> They will be I2 like everything else.


----------



## PsychoXeno

Wax said:


> You will get your Wraiths. They will be I2 like everything else.


Granted just about everything is WS/BS 4 I honestly don't see any why 95% of the army needs to be Int 2. Just about everything will act before a Necron, even the melee Necrons act last.


----------



## darklove

Lords are rubbish now... hope the points are suitably low to compensate... a W1 I2 IC...


----------



## Azkaellon

darklove said:


> Lords are rubbish now... hope the points are suitably low to compensate... a W1 I2 IC...


They love you too.

ALSO i here by Dub this new book...

"Codex WardCrons"

Due to it making my eyes bleed from just reading the small bit up on Gw's site.....


----------



## Khargoth

Basic Lords appear to be used as part of a Royal Court, and Overlords are more akin to 3e Lords.


----------



## Hobbess

darklove said:


> Lords are rubbish now... hope the points are suitably low to compensate... a W1 I2 IC...


Reading the Wardtext at the bottom of the page... 

As the backbone of your Overlord's Royal Court, Necron Lords can form a hard-as-nails bodyguard, or lead units of Necron Warriors, Immortals, Lychguard or Deathmarks. For smaller games, you'll want to use them in the latter role, giving your mainstay units a little extra punch. In bigger games, where points aren't quite so tight, give your Overlord the retinue he deserves - pile all of your Necron Lords into the same Royal Court and go hunting for enemy characters and super-elite units.
​As they aren't standalone HQ's anymore, I doubt they still cost 100 pts base. The Overlord's have replaced the role the regular lords, check the stats.


HTML:


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1380034a


----------



## Lord of the Night

I have to say these are some lovely sprues. Nearly every kit is a conversion choice and all those spare bitz! Oh nice.

I'll be ordering my codex and a box of Warriors quite soon. At first I was a little disappointed there were no new Warrior models but after looking at them, really looking, they don't need to be changed. Their still really good.

And Trazyn the Infinite seems like a beast!



Mat Ward said:


> Ah, Trazyn, everyone's favourite mad librarian. If you want an Overlord that's almost impossible to kill, Trazyn's your man-shaped robot. Why? Because if he's removed from play, he can come back by taking the place of another character in your army. This, combined with that fact that Trazyn is also a scoring unit, can be a real headache for your opponent.
> 
> Trazyn's also no slouch in combat. Whenever his empathic obliterator kills an enemy, it has a chance to kill all other enemies of the same type in the same combat - perfect for Ork mobs. This isn't so useful against characters, but that's why Trazyn also carries a clutch of mindshackle scarabs - why kill an enemy when you can take over his mind and have him kill for you...?


I pity the poor bastard who has to fight this guy while playing Orks or Tyranids. And since he'll be my hero that will be whomever I face. 


Lord of the Night


----------



## elmir

Lord of the Night said:


> I pity the poor bastard who has to fight this guy while playing Orks or Tyranids. And since he'll be my hero that will be whomever I face.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Yeah, it would seem Matt Ward does like the occasional unit that's a complete horde buster (like purifiers). I'm ok with that though... but expect some serieus QQ about this character from the whaaaambulance.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I like the fact heavy flamers can now melt the metal.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Anybody any idea what a Nightscythe is? I'm assuming a smaller type of transport to the ghost arc, as it's down as a transport option for lychguard and immortals. Second wave release I suppose, along with wraiths.


----------



## Day2Dan

Not sure if this is in this thread already, but it's mentioned in the White Dwarf report that Trazyn can only reanimate as a random Lychguard, Cryptek, Lord, or Overlord. So make sure to pack a royal court or a unit of Lychguard if you're playing him!

I finally had a chance to read through the whole battle report and found it pretty fun and exciting, actually. I rather enjoyed the story around the whole thing and the Necrons were literally a dice roll away from winning.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Rumours say there will be another release wave in the 3rd week of November. I'm going to wait until then before I go over to sweden and trade in some of my unopenend SM boxes for some Cronz


----------



## Stephen_Newman

MadCowCrazy said:


> Rumours say there will be another release wave in the 3rd week of November. I'm going to wait until then before I go over to sweden and trade in some of my unopenend SM boxes for some Cronz


I have heard similar.

GW Nuneaton (The guys who broke out the Razorwing Jetfighter image earlier this year) have put up an event for releases on 26th of November with no info as to what.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

As for models the only rumour I've seen would be for Tomb Spyders and Wraiths. Spyders are said to be in plastic, wraiths I do not know but really hope they're not finecast.

Other than this there are only 2 kits missing I think, the walker and flier, nightscythe or whatever it's called.


----------



## mcmuffin

Mmm... C'tan power that makes melta weapons explode, whats that Vulkan? Lords should be about 45 pts, based on that statline. For the Doom/Nightscythe, i am going to run down to tesco and buy some croissants, then jam them onto a flyer base. They will rain death, then be devoured by me after the game. I am absolutely delighted with the Nightbringer in finecast. The rules sound fantastic, Well done Mr Ward, well done :clapping::clapping:


----------



## Vhalyar

mcmuffin said:


> Mmm... C'tan power that makes melta weapons explode, whats that Vulkan?


Only for models (not units) within 12" of the C'tan. All things considered, that's not the most interesting choice for a C'tan shard.


----------



## Khargoth

Care to share where you got these tidbits regarding the C'tan Shards? I'm really curious about their powers.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Care to share where you got these tidbits regarding the C'tan Shards? I'm really curious about their powers.


They're on the GW website, in the description of the model.


----------



## yostu

So no new warriors, very good! old ones remain


----------



## darklove

Is it me, or does it look like you can make 5 Deathmarks AND 5 Immortals from the same kit if you have a few spare Necron Warrior parts?


----------



## PsychoXeno

Looks like torso, legs, base and maybe the left arm are all that would be needed extra. Hopefully some one out there will be selling bits. You would be able to get a squad of either cheap after buying just one box.


----------



## Doelago

This new Necrons are twisting my mind away from the armies of the glorious Emperor... I really like the new models...


----------



## bitsandkits

PsychoXeno said:


> Looks like torso, legs, base and maybe the left arm are all that would be needed extra. Hopefully some one out there will be selling bits. You would be able to get a squad of either cheap after buying just one box.


Oh I imagine someone will bother


----------



## Khargoth

Actually it looks like the Deathmarks have their own torso too. Tge Immortal back has power cables, and the Deathmark fronts have a collar that forms into a cowl around the back of their head. So really, left arms and legs are all you need.


----------



## aberson126

yeah it looks like it will be really easy to make use of all the immortal weapons if you buy a box of warriors for legs/chest plates and do some minor converting (cut the cables on the Tesla gun where they connect to the weapon and use the death mark torso with it. So the energy is transferred from the backpack to the weapon by some secret techno means)


----------



## xenobiotic

aberson126 said:


> yeah it looks like it will be really easy to make use of all the immortal weapons if you buy a box of warriors for legs/chest plates and do some minor converting (cut the cables on the Tesla gun where they connect to the weapon and use the death mark torso with it. So the energy is transferred from the backpack to the weapon by some secret techno means)


That's a pretty nifty idea.

And wireless electricity, while it might appear wicked and awesome, was concieved by like Nikola Tesla himself and science since has been able to produce it (just imagine what Necrons could theoretically achieve) - http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electricity.html

All in all I'd say wireless "power" would be far more Necron:y than walking around with power cable for a tail


----------



## SavageConvoy

I was just thinking that too. I'm not sure how you'd convey the concept to the model. Maybe small metallic rings, adding in some glow effects to make it look as if they're radiating with energy, and maybe a small bluish bolt. I'm sure we'll see some nice converstions for this type of thing.


----------



## Khargoth

The Deathmark torso already has a nice testa-tastic orb on the end of the spine...

In other news, I just dropped $220AUD for the Codex, Overlord, an Ark kit, and the Immortal/Deathmarks kit. My wallet screamed while I did it. But, having said that, I didn't get Immortals for $11 a pop in the past, with a weapon option and a whole different model config!


----------



## darklove

An other observation I made, almost at the same time as I discovered the Immortal/Deathmark combo, was that it looks like Necrons might all be Stubborn now. Reading the battle report in WD carefully you can see a few hints at this


----------



## fynn

ok, im not going through 124 pages to check on this, but on reading the info for the Deathmarks it mentions this: May select a Night Scythe as a dedicated transport.
Any clue or hints to what a Night Scythe is anyone?


----------



## darklove

P16 of the latest WD might have a clue: look at the grey picture in the codex sample


----------



## Khargoth

fynn said:


> ok, im not going through 124 pages to check on this, but on reading the info for the Deathmarks it mentions this: May select a Night Scythe as a dedicated transport.
> Any clue or hints to what a Night Scythe is anyone?


Says right on the first page that the night scythe/doom scythe is a wave 1.5 flyer/skimmer.


----------



## mcmuffin

Khargoth said:


> Says right on the first page that the night scythe/doom scythe is a wave 1.5 flyer/skimmer.


Pic please? I was at a tournament all weekend and haven't had the chance to pick it up.


----------



## GrizBe

Think Goa'uld Death Glider from Stargate... they're meant to be pretty similar...

If you look at the box art backgrounds for some, I'm guessing that the cresent shaped aircraft in some of them may by them... IE, the Overlord box


----------



## bitsandkits

also looks like hes in front of some form of super monolith structure


----------



## Khargoth

bitsandkits said:


> also looks like hes in front of some form of super monolith structure


Wouldn't that be awesome? However I think that's actually part of the artwork that the Codex cover is taken from. Much like the 3e Chaos Marines codex, which was just a snapshot of a much larger piece.


----------



## Creon

It's probably something apocaplyse. Like Shard Apophis' Mother Ship


----------



## Stephen_Newman

GrizBe said:


> Think Goa'uld Death Glider from Stargate... they're meant to be pretty similar...
> 
> If you look at the box art backgrounds for some, I'm guessing that the cresent shaped aircraft in some of them may by them... IE, the Overlord box


If that is what the Night Scythe is going to look like then I might make my own by tabbing croissants on large flying bases. Then when they get destroyed I can just eat it.


----------



## TheSpore

Stephen_Newman said:


> If that is what the Night Scythe is going to look like then I might make my own by tabbing croissants on large flying bases. Then when they get destroyed I can just eat it.


Thats using your noodle or stomach or whatever...


----------



## Creon

Or just buy Cylon toys.


----------



## bitsandkits

Creon said:


> Or just buy Cylon toys.


you cant eat cyclon toys.....unless they have become one of the food groups


----------



## GrizBe

bitsandkits said:


> you cant eat cyclon toys.....unless they have become one of the food groups


I knew burnt crunchy bits was one... but chewy plastic lumps?


----------



## elmir

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HI47d9KDifs

The man behind the army talks a bit more about the release and new fluff.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Now that I've heard the man himself for some reason I hate him even more!

The new Necron stuff actually sounds pretty good, I just hate that man!


----------



## Silens

http://blip.tv/beastsofwar/new-necron-megalith-revealed-5656649

Megalith? Lolwut?


----------



## GrizBe

Silens said:


> http://blip.tv/beastsofwar/new-necron-megalith-revealed-5656649
> 
> Megalith? Lolwut?


Gods.. not that april fools joke again....


----------



## khrone forever

that video by gamesworkshop/THQ/Matt ward is pure shit, packaged and forced down peoples mouths. noone can hear Ward, even if they did in the first place; not that anyone would want to here that massice pile of shite talking about his most recent *ultra noobing army!!!*, that compleate [email protected]@t!

rant over.......but [email protected]@K that ward!!!!!


----------



## SoulGazer

Silens said:


> http://blip.tv/beastsofwar/new-necron-megalith-revealed-5656649
> 
> Megalith? Lolwut?


Old April Fools joke they threw back up on the site to troll all the new people seeking Necron info. It worked. :laugh:


----------



## Silens

Indeed it did work... Indeed it did....


----------



## aboytervigon

khrone forever said:


> that video by gamesworkshop/THQ/Matt ward is pure shit, packaged and forced down peoples mouths. noone can hear Ward, even if they did in the first place; not that anyone would want to here that massice pile of shite talking about his most recent *ultra noobing army!!!*, that compleate [email protected]@t!
> 
> rant over.......but [email protected]@K that ward!!!!!


Anonymity does not give you the right to talk like that, What has Matt Ward really done to deserve that comment? Make an over powered Necron book? No. Completely ruined the necrons backstory? No. Make a sure to be fun and versatile army book? Based on the rumours I would say yes.


----------



## Katie Drake

khrone forever said:


> not that anyone would want to here that massice pile of shite talking about his most recent *ultra noobing army!!!*, that compleate [email protected]@t!
> 
> rant over.......but [email protected]@K that ward!!!!!


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

aboytervigon said:


> Anonymity does not give you the right to talk like that, What has Matt Ward really done to deserve that comment? Make an over powered Necron book? No. Completely ruined the necrons backstory? No. Make a sure to be fun and versatile army book? Based on the rumours I would say yes.


well to be honest i need to see the true rules, but some of these rules are cheezy and OP as hell.


----------



## Silens

OP as hell? Necrons have some big setbacks. I think the biggest one is low initiative. Necrons might have some very powerful guns, but as the 40k rulebook says "the most powerful gun in the galaxy isn't going to help you if your enemy is bashing your skull in with a rock*". Admittedly the Necrons seem to be getting a few assault units, but things don't always go the way you want them and a clever enemy will still get their terminators into combat with your non-combat units. I've heard lots of bad things about Ward, but to be perfectly honest, once all the codices have been updated, they can't all be over-powered.

* - Paraphrasing.


----------



## Katie Drake

Silens said:


> I've heard lots of bad things about Ward, but to be perfectly honest, once all the codices have been updated, they can't all be over-powered.


They're not overpowered, it's just an excuse people use to make themselves feel better about losing.


----------



## mcmuffin

khrone forever said:


> that video by gamesworkshop/THQ/Matt ward is pure shit, packaged and forced down peoples mouths. noone can hear Ward, even if they did in the first place; not that anyone would want to here that massice pile of shite talking about his most recent *ultra noobing army!!!*, that compleate [email protected]@t!
> 
> rant over.......but [email protected]@K that ward!!!!!


Once again, we have another sheep slagging off Mat Ward because he writes rules for plastic toys. And good rules at that. How about you just sit back down on your sofa and chow down on some chips mr. internet toughguy. Try to make a valid argument instead of listening to internet jibber jabber. Oh, and have a go at using  this  in your posts. What is a noone, a massice and what does compleate mean?

This codex looks like it will be boringly mid-tier, just below Dark Eldar, but above nids, unless there are some seriously nifty units (Tomb blades, Triarch Stalker) and abilities that we don't know very much about.


----------



## Katie Drake

mcmuffin said:


> Once again, we have another sheep slagging off Mat Ward because he writes rules for plastic toys. And good rules at that. How about you just sit back down on your sofa and chow down on some chips mr. internet toughguy. Try to make a valid argument instead of listening to internet jibber jabber. Oh, and have a go at using  this  in your posts. What is a noone, a massice and what does compleate mean?
> 
> This codex looks like it will be boringly mid-tier, just below Dark Eldar, but above nids, unless there are some seriously nifty units (Tomb blades, Triarch Stalker) and abilities that we don't know very much about.


Oh but remember if Necrons do turn out to be overall "worse" than the "OP" Space Marine books it's because Ward's an Ultramarine fanboy and is the head of a secret plot to ensure that Space Marines of various flavors dominate the hobby in all its aspects. :shok:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

need to see point costs for scarabs, otherwise, Necrons are armor killers with that annoying reducing armor ability


----------



## Silens

I'm glad they're introducing the armor killing rules because I've always imagined necrons to be doing that.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Silens said:


> I'm glad they're introducing the armor killing rules because I've always imagined necrons to be doing that.


my buddy refuses to play the new crons because of it (he plays IG, wonder why he doesnt like the rules)


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Thinking more about it.

With the release of Necrons it looks like I might hve to finally update my Avatar with something new. That situation will certainly be no longer applicable.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Stephan, give me a link to the full pic of that btw, I cant remember what the disclaimer says XD


----------



## Stephen_Newman

http://www.fightingtigersofveda.com/top10scoring.html


KhainiteAssassin said:


> Stephan, give me a link to the full pic of that btw, I cant remember what the disclaimer says XD


I don't know where it originally came from but THIS is where I found it.

Currently trying to find a smaller sized Doomrider picture. I so want hi back in the next Chaos Codex. 

And I hold no intentions to ever play Chaos!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

hahahaha, yeah he was flavorful, annoying that he was removed.


----------



## aboytervigon

I think scarabs are 15pts each.


----------



## hungryugolino

Necrons could have been good. Still might if Ward breaks the habit of a lifetime and keeps the old fluff as a possibility.

ie: Killbots of soul-eating, man-harvesting doom serving C'tan shards and making Pariahs. Make it canonically an option. That is all I want.


----------



## gally912

hungryugolino said:


> Necrons could have been good. Still might if Ward breaks the habit of a lifetime and keeps the old fluff as a possibility.
> 
> ie: Killbots of soul-eating, man-harvesting doom serving C'tan shards and making Pariahs. Make it canonically an option. That is all I want.


I Second This


----------



## Silens

Surely you could make up some of your own fluff. I think Ward has actually taken a good step with this new fluff, because you can get lots of versatility. Still want C'tan serving deathless killbots?

My version of fluff for this;

A necron lord still has the strong belief that the C'tan should have supreme rule over the galaxy and has been collecting shards to eventually combine them all once more and restore the rule of the star gods.


----------



## Day2Dan

Silens said:


> Surely you could make up some of your own fluff. I think Ward has actually taken a good step with this new fluff, because you can get lots of versatility. Still want C'tan serving deathless killbots?
> 
> My version of fluff for this;
> 
> A necron lord still has the strong belief that the C'tan should have supreme rule over the galaxy and has been collecting shards to eventually combine them all once more and restore the rule of the star gods.


This exactly. I fully intend to flesh out my army with some fluffed up generic overlords. It seems like many people forget that GW simply creates the universe and some generic tales to go along with the races that inhabit it. It's up to you to create the more interesting stories.


----------



## Khargoth

Absolutely. I‘m currently brainstorming fluff that incorporates my original Lord and transitions into the new army composition and introduces the Overlord. The Overlord is going to be a more thoughtful, deliberate character, whilst his retinue of Lords are the more oldskool silent killer types.


----------



## Yru0

I for one am loving the new necrons, some aspects seem overpowered at first, but I think the fluff behind the twisted Independent Characters is too good to let by. However, I am not liking the doomsday cannon one bit, I mean, I get it fluff wise, super tech means super gun; but I'm a tau player....and I really don't like it when Matt Ward's best advice for going up against the new 'crons is to 'trap them in assault' or to 'close the gap'....NOT NICE!


----------



## darklove

My concerns are related more to the strategic short comings of the army. I am sure that some of these concerns will be put to bed once I see the codex, but there seem to be a number of early indicators.

Low 'I' score for all units (apart from the C'tan, possibly). This will be a problem in CC.
High 'T' score for elite CC units. Making units a little harder to wound in CC, but this should be weighed with the knowledge that most armies have CC units with high 'S' models that can chop down several models on their own.
Stubborn means that units losing in CC are less likely to be swept away.

Roll on 5th November, we need more knowledge before we can really tell if this army will be gold, or something gold coloured but a bit stinky...

On the fluff side, I don't care that it changed. I liked the old, but the new has many more options. Anything that gives gamers more choice and greater possibilities to use their own imagination is a good thing in my book.


----------



## SoulGazer

BramGaunt said:


> Looks like Yakface was wrong about a few details.
> 
> Warscythes DO roll 2D6 against Armour.
> Destroyrs are 1 - 5
> There is Artwork for All units.
> Wraiths and Spyders really look alike, so I guess they are in for a dual Kit.
> Crypteks Can be the same Heralds even in one court, but each upgrade is unique
> The lychguards shields do work against templates. The hits are reflected, but the template stays were it is.
> (...)
> Heavy destroyers aadly are only 3 per squad. You can still have 2 regular destroyers to eat up fire.
> Destroyer lords are their own HQ choice and do have preferred enemy, T6, 3 wounds.
> (...)
> Btw, Overlords can get a cool upgrade to make the unit they join Relentless.
> Praetorians are fearless.
> (...)
> What I tell you is as accurate as Mr. Ward wrote it.
> Destroyer Weapons are assault weapons.
> Gauss Cannon is S5, AP 3, ass 2.
> Spyders are 3 per unit, have 3 wounds ans S/T 6 and can get a S6 ap5 rwinlinked Blastweapon. They are of course still MCs. A2 only, though. (...)
> The deciever is (currently) able to make fearless units flee, or to pin them down.
> The ghost ark has to roll a D6 for repairs. You get to repair anyway, bot on a roll of 1 you suffer a glancing hit. One unit of warriors can be repaired by several arks.
> (...)
> Someone iver at dakka please tell yakface that I take my info out of the actual book. He is not the only one that is well connected.
> Reanimation takes place after morale. A unit that was forced to retreat may not reanimate.
> (...)
> I don't have a Codex in the meaning of owning one. But I had about 2 hours access to one. I took a few notes for myself, but I am not going to post any big reveals here - there aren't many left anyway. Yakface did a marvelous job.
> I checked mostly the stuff that interested me the most.
> The story how Inquisitor Valeria got her Necron wargear is most exquisit.


This came from Warseer. I certainly hope this turns out to be true.




BramGaunt said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dying...to...find out the cost of Triarch Stalkers.
> 
> 
> 
> less then 10 immortals, but more then 10 warriors.
> 
> And the giant necron with c'tan shard wasn't from me. There is no Necromancer. The only walker in there is the awesome Triarch Stalker, an he doesn't look like a Necron.
> 
> Also: Wraiths, Scarabs and Tomb Spyders have NO reanimation Protocols. Because they are no Necrons.
Click to expand...

*Edit for more stuff. Also, ouch, might have to rethink the fast attack choices...


----------



## aboytervigon

Well its not like wraiths need it now, 2 wounds toughness 5 and a 3++.


----------



## PsychoXeno

aboytervigon said:


> Well its not like wraiths need it now, 2 wounds toughness 5 and a 3++.


Where is this from?


----------



## aboytervigon

DakkaDakka, amazing what you can find on there.


----------



## Wax

darklove said:


> Low 'I' score for all units (apart from the C'tan, possibly). This will be a problem in CC.


Your fears on this are well-founded. I2 on everything but C'tan and the empowered Orikan (who only get I4). I think almost any army will do well in assault against Crons.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Wax said:


> Your fears on this are well-founded. I2 on everything but C'tan and the empowered Orikan (who only get I4). I think almost any army will do well in assault against Crons.


well yeah, if they did too good in CC they would practically be the most OP army alive.

decent save, a special rule that makes them get back up over and over again, stupidly powerful AT abilities (reducing armor capibilities? i mean really?)

I could go on, but i want to see the codex to read these rules in full for myself first.


----------



## Khargoth

It would have been nice if the close combat units were a little, you know, _better_ at close combat. I mean looking at the stats, they'll hit like a pile of bricks but any kind of combat unit with power weapons will massacre them before they get a chance to strike. I3 for things like the Wraiths and Praetorians would have been nice... still slow but at least on-par with IG and better than Tau...


----------



## elmir

Khargoth said:


> I3 for things like the Wraiths and Praetorians would have been nice... still slow but at least on-par with IG and better than Tau...


Because you think the imbalance will be fixed somewhat versus all those powerweapon wielding IG and Tau CC specialists? 

I2 is what makes these guys weak in CC, it's the army weakness in general. What's next? Eldar players complaining that they are bound to T3 because that gives them a disadvantage in every phase? :crazy:


----------



## Katie Drake

Low Initiative is what keeps the Necrons in check. If they were as solid as Tactical Marines in close combat on top of all their other advantages they'd be crazy powerful and would either be broken or cost more points, which would make Necron players rage because they extra Initiative wouldn't be "worth it" for the cost and so on.

It'll be quite possible to beat Necrons outside of close combat if your army is shooty enough. Guard should be able to do it easily enough as Necrons can't get back up if you destroy an entire unit in a single shooting phase (which really isn't that hard if you focus fire).


----------



## Adramalech

darklove said:


> My concerns are related more to the strategic short comings of the army.


Don't worry about it. It's the one codex forged by the dark ward. It's bound to be pretty solid, I2 or not.


----------



## Arkive

hope so with everything sounding promising


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Every army has to have some kind of disadvantage when given an advantage.

Necrons can reduce armour on vehicles, destroy armour saves on multi wound models (fucking over units such as nob bikers and Paladins), can reanimate when they get killed by ANYTHING!, also have snipers that can wound on 2's (might be only 1 target in the other army but that still is some hurt. Especially when said snipers can rapid fire).

Yet you complain they have a big problem over I2?


----------



## Katie Drake

Stephen_Newman said:


> Yet you complain they have a big problem over I2?


I2 is a pretty big disadvantage due to how Sweeping Advances work, at least for units like Warriors who are pretty bad in assault. For actual assault units it robs them of a lot of their impact since their low Initiative allows enemies to get their attacks in first and reduce the number of attacks that the Necron assault unit (hah! It'll take a while to get used to saying that) can make.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Katie Drake said:


> I2 is a pretty big disadvantage due to how Sweeping Advances work, at least for units like Warriors who are pretty bad in assault. For actual assault units it robs them of a lot of their impact since their low Initiative allows enemies to get their attacks in first and reduce the number of attacks that the Necron assault unit (hah! It'll take a while to get used to saying that) can make.


Sweeping advances are no longer such an issue for Necrons because I believe that a fair few of them have now become stubborn which helps greatly although thats more of an issue with the main rulebook rather than the army itself.

As to robbing impact of a Necron assault. Yeah it does but since when have Necrons been known as being one of the premier assault armies of the game?

True armies like Eldar have higher initiative but they suffer from lower toughness.

Necrons are similar except that rather than utilizing speed like Eldar in assaults they prefer toughness instead. A fair trade-off.


----------



## Khargoth

Okay boys and girls, some lucky bastard on /tg/ has gotten his hands on a 'crons codex early. He posted some really bleary webcam photos of pages, the gave up and just started answering questions directly. If he's a troll it's extremely well done.

Anyway, from what he posted:
*-Praetorians:*
get a power weapon that doubles as a S5 AP2 assault2 gun with 6" range (Pariah proxy's ARE GO). They can upgrade to S6 AP5 pistols and a CCW that has rending and entropic strike (wounded models lose armor save, hit vehicles lose 1AV on a 4+).

*-Trazyn's CC ability:*
When he kills a model in CC you roll a d6 for every model with the same *name* (clever, an Ork Boy is an Ork Boy, regardless of weapons) in that close combat. On a 4+ you wound them (armor saves allowed). This happens after all blows, but before combat res.
*
-Entropic Strike:*
A model that takes an unsaved wound from entropic strike loses it's armor save. Every time a vehicle is hit roll a d6 (for each hit). On a 4+ the vehicle loses 1av from every facing. When you have 0av on any facing it is wrecked. (only slightly less vehicle-shredding with the 4+ roll)

*-Tesla Weapons:
*If you roll a 6 when rolling to hit with a tesla weapon you automatically inflict 2 additional hits (3 total). After you hit with a tesla destructor roll a d6 for every unit within 6" (friend and foe). On a roll of 6 that unit suffers d6 s5 ap- hits.

*-C'tan Powers:*
1. Gives you entropic strike special rule.
2. at the end of the assault phase place large template over c'tan's head. any model (friend or foe) hit takes a s3 hit, no armor saves. if you cause an unsaved wound the c'tan gets one wound back (can't go over 4).
3. redeploy d3 units after set up.
4. all flamer/melta weapons used within 12" of the c'tan explode on a 6. Models are removed, vehicles get weapon destroyed.
5. 24" s4 ap- assault 1 large blast
6. 18" s4 ap- assault 8
7. vehicles whithin 6" of c'tan test for dangerous terrain. DSing units within 6" mishap on any scatter roll of doubles even if it's a hit (doesn't work on BA with jump packs, bitches!)
8. c'tan counts as having assault and def grenades. plus stealth.
9. at the start of assault nominate one model in back contact with c'tan. That model takes an initiative test or is removed.
10. 24" s9 ap2 assault 1.
11. all difficult terrain is dangerous to enemy. All dangerous terrain (that is already dangerous) wounds on a 1 or 2.
(point costs removed because I'm not sure what this forum's stance is on individual point costs. Most expensive was 50pts with three others at 45, most averaged 20-35pts)

*-Triarch Stalker
*(IT'S REAL! Judging by the artwork is smaller than a Defiler, for anyone who was hoping for BIG. Heat Ray is also REAL, and works as thus)
Focused Beam: 24" S8 AP1 Heavy 2, Melta
Dispersed Beam Template S5 AP4 Heavy 1
(From the blurry picture, Targeting Relays are real too, but couldn't make out the gist. Appears to be unrelated to the Heat Ray)

-*Doom Scythe
*(Also real. The Death Ray operates as thus)
Nominate a point within 12" of the weapon, nominate a second point 3d6" away from the first. Every unit (friend or foe) that is touched by the line takes a number of hits equal to the number of models touching the line. s10 ap1


----------



## elmir

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sweeping advances are no longer such an issue for Necrons because I believe that a fair few of them have now become stubborn which helps greatly although thats more of an issue with the main rulebook rather than the army itself.
> 
> As to robbing impact of a Necron assault. Yeah it does but since when have Necrons been known as being one of the premier assault armies of the game?
> 
> True armies like Eldar have higher initiative but they suffer from lower toughness.
> 
> Necrons are similar except that rather than utilizing speed like Eldar in assaults they prefer toughness instead. A fair trade-off.


Indeed, if necron were to have incredibly insane CC troops that chop everything up before they get to strike, it would be too crazy on the table. Besides, with the rumoured stats of the CC units, only a few superelite units will still best them in CC without taking too much damage. 

Besides, it's not like the necrons are completely devoid of invulnerable saves in CC to still dent other elite units that might go first.


----------



## SoulGazer

Haha, I have been lurking /tg/ for just such an event. Good stuff.

Edit again: Welp, nevermind then. Stalkers go back to making things twin-linked at long range and nothing else, I guess.


----------



## Wax

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sweeping advances are no longer such an issue for Necrons because I believe that a fair few of them have now become stubborn which helps greatly although thats more of an issue with the main rulebook rather than the army itself.


There are no stubborn units in the Necron codex.



Khargoth said:


> *-Triarch Stalker
> *(IT'S REAL! Judging by the artwork is smaller than a Defiler, for anyone who was hoping for BIG. Heat Ray is also REAL, and works as thus)
> Nominate a point within 12" of the weapon, nominate a second point 3d6" away from the first. Every unit (friend or foe) that is touched by the line takes a number of hits equal to the number of models touching the line. s10 ap1
> (From the blurry picture, Targeting Relays are real too, but couldn't make out the gist. Appears to be unrelated to the Heat Ray)
> 
> -*Doom Scythe
> *(Also real. Has the same Heat Ray as the Stalker. No upgrades.)


You've gotten the "Heat Ray" and the "Death Ray" mixed up. The heat ray is fired as either a heavy flamer or a multimelta. The death ray is the weapon you have described.


----------



## Khargoth

Wax said:


> You've gotten the "Heat Ray" and the "Death Ray" mixed up. The heat ray is fired as either a heavy flamer or a multimelta. The death ray is the weapon you have described.


Had to check they weren't actually the one and same weapon, and that the flamer/melta was an earlier version. They are separate weapons, the Triarch Stalker has a Heat Ray, with the variable melta/flamer stats, and the Doom Scythe has the Death Ray, with line-of-doom mechanic.


----------



## SolidusPRime

My store here just release everything early and I picked up all my stuff, so I could confirm/deny everything here but would I be breaking the forum rules?


----------



## aboytervigon

Unless you post point costs no.


----------



## Revarien

I want to know if the Triarch Stalker looks similar to the Tomb Stalker from forgeworld >.> I guess I'll find out in a couple hours... my shop has my stuff waiting for me.

Thankfully I didn't have to order too much of it all.... having had the plastics for so long is kinda nice now, lol.


----------



## aboytervigon

Its a scorpion.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

SolidusPRime said:


> My store here just release everything early and I picked up all my stuff, so I could confirm/deny everything here but would I be breaking the forum rules?


Tut, tut. Bad staffer! unish:

He should wait till Friday to give his stuff out so everyone already practically knows everything about the new codex if he/she is going to give it all away early.


----------



## aberson126

the -tg- source has also given a point cost for the night scythe.
It has a tesla destructor and costs less then the ghost ark, which makes me a happy happy panda.


----------



## Silens

I'd like to find out about all the stuff from the guy who got the codex early. I can't wait for Saturday! Spending so much moniez..


----------



## Azkaellon

aberson126 said:


> the -tg- source has also given a point cost for the night scythe.
> It has a tesla destructor and costs less then the ghost ark, which makes me a happy happy panda.


I was about to say i am amazed the whole thing is not leaked yet.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Azkaellon said:


> I was about to say i am amazed the whole thing is not leaked yet.


Well if someone finds one let me know so I can...erm..."verify it", might be a fake you know :crazy:


----------



## SolidusPRime

@Revarian - Triarch Stalker isn't anything like the Tomb Stalker. It's a pretty unique vehicle. (Only have extensive experience with Chaos, Guard, SM, and Daemons personally) Theres an HQ named Illuminor Szeras that also has a similar walker-esque body....looks very different than most necrons.

I don't really want to go through the whole thread and cover everything, but if you guys want to ask stuff starting here I will answer it.

I'm really impressed with the book so far, and over half of the models I bought can be built into two different units. One thing that was weird though, I don't know if this will happen everywhere - The store said they were limited by the "5 per" limit on Finecasts per order?? I know he wasnt lying because I helped him unpack the stuff  I bought them out of crypteks on the spot lol.

EDIT: Also going to bed soon...forums weren't working for me earlier when I tried to log on. Be back tomorrow


----------



## HatingYou

please tell me those things with shields don't count as being armed with storm shields...


----------



## SolidusPRime

HatingYou said:


> please tell me those things with shields don't count as being armed with storm shields...


Nope they are actually really cool. They grant an invuln save, and can reflect any saved shots back at unengaged units within 6"!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

HatingYou said:


> please tell me those things with shields don't count as being armed with storm shields...


they are not a 3++, they are a 4++ but reflect shooting attacks


----------



## Khargoth

I am very interested in what Wargear Overlords can take.


----------



## SolidusPRime

Khargoth said:


> I am very interested in what Wargear Overlords can take.


Generic Overlords can be upgraded to "Phaerons" which give them and any unit they are attached to relentless. They can also buy:

(To replace Staff of Light)
*Hyperphase sword* - Power Weapon
*Gauntlet of fire* - Flamer
*Voidblade* - Power Weapon w/ Rending and Entropic Strike
*Warscythe* - +2 STR Power Weapon, 2d6 Armor Pen

*Phylactery* - Lets him res with more wounds
*Mindshackle Scarabs* - Lets him control enemies in the assault phase on a failed 3d6 Leadership test
*Sempiternal Weave* - 2+ Armor save
*Tesseract Labyrinth* - Can insta kill models that roll above their current wounds on 1d6
*Tachyon Arrow* - Infinite Range, STR 10, AP 1
*Res Orb* - Makes ressing for him and attached unit 4+
*Phase Shifter* - 3+ invuln save

Any Overlord can also take a Command Barge to roll around in, which are pretty nasty as well. They are Annihilation Barges without the Tesla Cannon, and let the Lord do swiping attacks in combat (3 attacks during the move phase I believe)

EDIT: I would also like to note that Overlords, and Lords are different entries in this book. There is an HQ entry called the "Royal Court". This court can comprise of 0-5 Lords AND 0-5 Crypteks, AND dosn't take up an HQ slot. These Lords and Crypteks can then be distributed to units before battle if you want. I am loving all the options for Crypteks atm. I never played the old Necron Codex, but the "Lesser" Lords really aren't that far off from the entry for Overlord above. Actually scanning over it here at work (while trying to hide that I am doing so) I am struggling to find a difference besides the fact that Lords don't get the Phaeron option, and can't go in barges.


----------



## Khargoth

Aren't the lesser Lords a one-Wound model? If they've got all the same Wargear options, I am extremely happy. Royal Courts will be all kinds of fun, even if their weapon combos make a big difference.


----------



## SolidusPRime

Khargoth said:


> Aren't the lesser Lords a one-Wound model? If they've got all the same Wargear options, I am extremely happy. Royal Courts will be all kinds of fun, even if their weapon combos make a big difference.


Yep, one-wound models. The courts do look really cool. It seems they are meant to distribute cool little powers and buffs to different squads they are attached to....you could roll them around just as a "Court bubble" I guess, but they would lose their effectiveness this way in my opinion. There are like 5 different "specialties" the Crypteks can take, that effect the gear and powers they get. You can have more than one Cryptek take the same "specialty", but can only take each of the Cryptek wargear options once per army. They are very cool, very different options. I will try to write out a chart thing here in a little bit.


----------



## Day2Dan

Wow. Semipiternal Weave + Phase Shifter give it some tough defenses. Those and a res orb would let the lord make any unit quite a bit more implacable.

If there was a way to get a faster move, I think a royal court and an overlord could make a pretty insane monster huntin' team. Isn't Veil of Darkness a cryptek power now? Hmm...


----------



## SolidusPRime

List of Crpytek "Wargear". Like I said, you could have 3 harbingers of Despair, for instance, but only take one Veil of Darkness in the whole army.The combos just from the Crpyteks alone have a lot of possibilities.EDIT: Each Harbinger gets their Staff upgrade...so if you took 3 Harbingers of Despair, from the above example, all would get the Abyssal Staff but then the other two upgrades could only be purchased once per army.*

Harbinger of Despair*

*Abyssal Staff *- Template, STR 8 AP1 Assault 1, Shroud of Despair (Wounds VS target's leadership instead of Toughness)
*Nightmare Shroud* - Enemies within 18" must take a morale check
*Veil of Darkness* - During move phase, crpytic and squad can deepstrike. Can't do if engaged in melee.
*Harbinger of Destruction*

*Eldritch Lance* - 36", STR 8 AP 2 Assault 1
*Gaze of Flame* - Defence Grenades. Affects attached squad.
*Solar Pulse* - Can make it nightfighting for necrons turn, or dispel nightfighting for necrons turn. Lasts just your turn, and can only be used once.
*Harbinger of Eternity*

*Aeonstave* - Any creature wounded by the weapon loses fleet, and has 1 WS, BS, I, and A for the rest of the game
*Chronometron* - Reroll any one D6 roll per PHASE. Attached unit can do instead.
*Timesplitter Cloak* - 3+ invuln. Does not effect squad.
*Harbinger of the Storm*

*Ether Crystal* - Enemies deepstiking within 6" take D6 STR 8 AP 5 hits
*Lightning Field* - When assaulted, the attacking unit immedately takes D6 STR 8 AP 5 hits. Protects attached unit as well.
*Voltaic Staff* - 12", STR 5 AP - Assault 4, Haywire (Glances anything on 2-5, penetrates on 6)
*Harbinger of Transmogrification*

*Harp of Dissonance* - Infinite range, STR 6 AP - Assault 1, Entropic
*Seismic Crucible *- At the start of enemy assault phase, choose one of their units, and roll D3. If that unit assaults the Cryptek and/or his unit, they lose the D3 roll from their assault move inches.
*Tremorstave *- 36", STR 4 AP - Assault 1, Blase, Quake (Enemies hit by quake treat open ground as difficult terrain during their next move phase


----------



## yostu

some interesting thingz in dakka
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/403994.page
after photos-vidz


----------



## LukeValantine

Damn it you people just keep making me want to play necrons more and more.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Solar Pulse - Can make it nightfighting for necrons turn, or dispel nightfighting for necrons turn. Lasts just your turn, and can only be used once.

You sure about this one? Why would you want to make it nightfighting during your turn?

From what I recall it made it Nightfighting for an entire game turn, not just your turn. I could be wrong though.


----------



## SolidusPRime

MadCowCrazy said:


> Solar Pulse - Can make it nightfighting for necrons turn, or dispel nightfighting for necrons turn. Lasts just your turn, and can only be used once.
> 
> You sure about this one? Why would you want to make it nightfighting during your turn?
> 
> From what I recall it made it Nightfighting for an entire game turn, not just your turn. I could be wrong though.


I did word that poorly. It CAN be used on any turn, and last only that turn, but the rest was correct. You would want to do night fighting on your own turn, perhaps to get another turn out of the Storm Lord's lightning bolts. His descriptions says he can do it on any round that night fighting is in effect.

Fluff wise, it describes it as being such a brilliant flash of light that it blinds everyone.

EDIT: exact wording is "Until the end of the turn"...a turn is all of one player's phases, not both players', correct?


----------



## PsychoXeno

So, Wraiths and Flayed Ones... special abilities/upgrades/stats?


----------



## SolidusPRime

PsychoXeno said:


> So, Wraiths and Flayed Ones... special abilities/upgrades/stats?


*Flayed One Pack*

Elites

Comes with 5, can buy up to 15 more

4/1/4/4/1/2/3/10/4+

Deepstrike, Inflitrate, Reanimation Protocals

The Storm Lord gets a free wargear piece that lets him put some blood scarabs on a chosen enemy model before play starts...flayed ones deepstrike without scatter within 6" of this unit...otherwise no upgrades for them.

*Canoptic Wraiths*

Fast Attack

Base unit is 1, can buy up to 5 more

4/4/6/4/2/2/3/10/3+

Wargear - Phase Shifter

Rules -* Fearless, Phase Attacks* (rending), *Wraithflight* (Not slowed by difficult terrain, and autopass dangerous terrain tests)

Upgrades -

Particle Caster - 12" STR 6 AP 5 pistol

Whip Coils - Lash Whips

Transdimensional Beamer - 12" STR X AP -, Heavy 1, Exile Ray (Randomly select a model in target unit. Model must immediately pass a STR test or go bye bye) Models with no STR autopass.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie

SolidusPRime said:


> EDIT: exact wording is "Until the end of the turn"...a turn is all of one player's phases, not both players', correct?


It's actually hard to say I know that some book refer to a turn as being both players turns, some books actually use the term 1 game turn and some books use the term 1 player turn. I guess since it doesn't specify both player turns and says it lasts until the end of the turn I'm leaning towards it only lasts for the player turn that you use it in. Of course I could be wrong it happens occasionally :grin:


----------



## Creon

Except the storm lord specifically says Solar Pulse doesn't count for lightning bolts.


----------



## TheSpore

Im happy with what Ive seen with the new necron stuff except one minor lil thing,

Why the hell are destroyers jump infantry now, the whole point of them was the manuverabilty


----------



## SolidusPRime

Creon said:


> Except the storm lord specifically says Solar Pulse doesn't count for lightning bolts.


Good catch. Thats what I get for trying to read at work . Seems more and more people are getting the 'dex now so if some of you other guys want to help answer these questions i would appreciate it 

I keep missing things here and there and don't want to mislead at all.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Warsmith Drewgie said:


> It's actually hard to say I know that some book refer to a turn as being both players turns, some books actually use the term 1 game turn and some books use the term 1 player turn. I guess since it doesn't specify both player turns and says it lasts until the end of the turn I'm leaning towards it only lasts for the player turn that you use it in. Of course I could be wrong it happens occasionally :grin:


It actually says in the big rule book that a turn is a player turn and a game turn is a complete turn.

So if I had a psychic power that only lasts a player turn it would work in the turn it was used and in all phases. If I had one that lasts a game turn it would last all my and my opponents phases until my next game turn.


----------



## SolidusPRime

MadCowCrazy said:


> It actually says in the big rule book that a turn is a player turn and a game turn is a complete turn.
> 
> So if I had a psychic power that only lasts a player turn it would work in the turn it was used and in all phases. If I had one that lasts a game turn it would last all my and my opponents phases until my next game turn.


It didn't state player turn or game turn, just turn; So I am going to assume it means player turn based on your first sentence there.

Based on what Drewgie said, I'm not sure why you would want to inflict Nightfighting just on your own turn. Dosn't make much sense, but maybe it will later


----------



## Creon

TheSpore said:


> Im happy with what Ive seen with the new necron stuff except one minor lil thing,
> 
> Why the hell are destroyers jump infantry now, the whole point of them was the manuverabilty


Cause they have the new jetbike piece, the Tomb Blade. That's what fills the original Destroyer place. Now Destroyers are tougher naturally, and fill the jump infantry niche for Necrons. The maneuverability went to someone else. These guys are heavy infantry now


----------



## TheSpore

Creon said:


> Cause they have the new jetbike piece, the Tomb Blade. That's what fills the original Destroyer place. Now Destroyers are tougher naturally, and fill the jump infantry niche for Necrons. The maneuverability went to someone else. These guys are heavy infantry now


Oh well that explains things a lil Im just gonnna miss have a buttload of destroyer flying around... I haven't caught any word on it but are the wraiths still in the new dex


----------



## Creon

SolidusPRime said:


> It didn't state player turn or game turn, just turn; So I am going to assume it means player turn based on your first sentence there.
> 
> Based on what Drewgie said, I'm not sure why you would want to inflict Nightfighting just on your own turn. Dosn't make much sense, but maybe it will later


Cause it inflicts OR DISSIPATES night fighting. You don't want to inflict it on your turn, you want to remove it. You inflict it on opposing players turn, and dissipate it on yours. That's why it can be used on either player turn.

And Wraiths are in, as Canoptek Wraiths.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

LukeValantine said:


> Damn it you people just keep making me want to play necrons more and more.


I saved myself of that option by spending all my money before hand.


----------



## troybuckle

I for one, can’t wait to take a look through the new dex in a few days, feels like months ago the pics were leaked.


----------



## Silens

Just ordered my Crypteks and an Annihilation Barge from Wayland games. Next stop, Games Workshop! I sold my old lords when the release date rumours came up, so I need annihilation barges for the single lords that come with them! I doubt I'll ever buy another lord model individually except for overlords.


----------



## darklove

The Barge comes with an Overlord, rather than a Lord, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Silens

They're lords in my army!


----------



## SoulGazer

http://saimhann.blogspot.com/2011/11/necron-codex-finally-leaked-pics-below.html

Few leaked scans. Looks like Wraiths/Spyders will be a dual kit.

Edit: Fixed.


----------



## aboytervigon

Wraiths look sweet!


----------



## Fukushim

Supersonic croissant with S10 weapon, nice. Too bad it's Heavy Support, not FA.

And on the second picture it's a Wraith. THey have 3 rending att base, ignore difficult and dangerous and have Phase Shifter - 3+ inv. Can have something similar to lash whips as an upgrade. But cost a lot of points.

Third one is Szeras - special character with some good ranged firepower, though I like Imotekh and Trazyn more, especially the second guy for his "Excellent! New piece for the collection" special rule. This codex has balls.

There is also some SC, who can take over enemy vehicles under control, like Destroyer Lord in DoW: Dark Crusade.

And Scarabs have great rules if you know how to use them. Can eliminate armor save on models, which they have wounded and and on 4+ roll for each scarab before penetrating the vehicle, they can -1 the AV value. Truly good unit, if you know how to use them. 

I hope new Tau dex will also come with so many options as the new dexes (GK, DE, 'Crons).


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Fuck me they are some awesome artwork. The Tomb Spyders look fucking immense!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I really like the look of the new Wraiths, I will be getting myself a load of them!


----------



## darklove

The art work really is good. I like it a lot. Excited is not the word. It is a word, but not THE word: there are other words but I can't think of them because I am too excited...


----------



## Khargoth

Holy shit when I thought these minis couldn't get anymore amazing we see the new Wraiths...


----------



## mcmuffin

Ok, with codex in hand, some good and bad news. The good news first- The monolith's hoover function can hoover up any models with a strength value, as it is worded now, so it could come in handy against psyflemen, just park beside them and make them roll 6's. The bad news, the solar pulse removes nightfight for a Turn, not a player turn, so no driving up, pulsing then hiding under nightfight. The Cryptek abilities are nice, but the most useful one, the Harp of Dissonance- ( S6 AP- Assault 1 Entropic) doubles the cost of a cryptek. Lords are only 1 wound, which blows, making res orbs very expensive for a unit that could lose its orb fairly quickly with wound allocation. Imotekh comes in at just over a Chaos Land Raider, but considering a well tooled up lord will cost you the guts of a Land Raider, Imotekh is immense value. 

My first thoughts are that this dex has some neat tricks and a lot of mobility, such as VoD, Monolith portals and a wide range of counter assault stuff. It is obviously 6th ed though, because upgrading an Over Lord to a Phaeron gives the Overlord and his unit relentless, but there are no units worth having this on ATM. Same with preferred enemy on destroyers (useless atm) and the recurring ability to DS in on an enemy turn. 

Overall, its hard to tell what the Meta will be with the Newcrons(see what i did there?), but i can see a monolith wall coupled with Warriors in Nightscythes being popular. The elites slot is rather poor imo, because the Best units in there (Lych and Praetorians) are still lacking in some area. Lychguard can have an invul, but lose their punch, while Praetorians have no invul or transport options to get them into combat. Unless of course in 6th ed you cant assault from a vehicle that moved at combat speed. Triarch Stalkers are the only unit that really stands out in the elites section.


----------



## aberson126

mcmuffin said:


> Ok, with codex in hand, some good and bad news. The good news first- The monolith's hoover function can hoover up any models with a strength value, as it is worded now, so it could come in handy against psyflemen, just park beside them and make them roll 6's. The bad news, the solar pulse removes nightfight for a Turn, not a player turn, so no driving up, pulsing then hiding under nightfight. The Cryptek abilities are nice, but the most useful one, the Harp of Dissonance- ( S6 AP- Assault 1 Entropic) doubles the cost of a cryptek. Lords are only 1 wound, which blows, making res orbs very expensive for a unit that could lose its orb fairly quickly with wound allocation. Imotekh comes in at just over a Chaos Land Raider, but considering a well tooled up lord will cost you the guts of a Land Raider, Imotekh is immense value.
> 
> My first thoughts are that this dex has some neat tricks and a lot of mobility, such as VoD, Monolith portals and a wide range of counter assault stuff. It is obviously 6th ed though, because upgrading an Over Lord to a Phaeron gives the Overlord and his unit relentless, but there are no units worth having this on ATM. Same with preferred enemy on destroyers (useless atm) and the recurring ability to DS in on an enemy turn.
> 
> Overall, its hard to tell what the Meta will be with the Newcrons(see what i did there?), but i can see a monolith wall coupled with Warriors in Nightscythes being popular. The elites slot is rather poor imo, because the Best units in there (Lych and Praetorians) are still lacking in some area. Lychguard can have an invul, but lose their punch, while Praetorians have no invul or transport options to get them into combat. Unless of course in 6th ed you cant assault from a vehicle that moved at combat speed. Triarch Stalkers are the only unit that really stands out in the elites section.


what about the c'tan shards, many of their abilities seem useful and they have the stats of a greater demon basically.


----------



## yostu

WTF?! tomb blades are crappy as hell! 
 I hoped for something like DE jetbikes


----------



## darklove

Relentless Snipers? Sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

darklove said:


> Relentless Snipers? Sounds pretty cool to me.


Except that the Necron Deathmark weapons are rapid fire rather than heavy.


----------



## mcmuffin

aberson126 said:


> what about the c'tan shards, many of their abilities seem useful and they have the stats of a greater demon basically.


C'tan are expensive, but they can unleash devastation on anything , close to the scale of the nightbringer in the last codex. A lot of their abilities need to be tailored towards fighting particular armies, such as Sentient singularity, which makes all terrain within 6" dangerous for vehicles and auto mishaps deep striking within 6" of the ctan, a bit meh really. there are several powers that seem infinitely more useful,such as the Grand illusion, allowing D3 units to be redeployed after all infiltration/scout moves etc. Swarm of Spirit dust is fairly cheap, giving the c'tan assault and defensive grenades and stealth. Writhing worldscape makes all difficult terrain dangerous and already dangerous terrain is failed on a 1 or 2. The most devastating power is gaze of death. After the assault phase, the large blast is centred on the c'tan and all models, friendly and enemy, touched by the template suffer a S3 Ap1 hit...nasty, oh and is he wounds someone in this manner, he regains one lost wound.


yostu said:


> WTF?! tomb blades are crappy as hell!
> I hoped for something like DE jetbikes


Tomb blades aren't that bad to be honest, because for the 5 pts less than a chaos terminator, you get a unit with stealth, which may as well be a 3+ invul in the game as it is, and they have twin linked tesla, turbo boost and the option for BS5 and a 3+ armour (which is pointless considering that stealth is 5 pts less.

Wraiths are a bargain, for 5 pts less than a Vanilla termie, but they will all need whip coils to make them properly effective, boosting them up to the cost of a BA Hammernator.


----------



## yostu

I mean they look crap, not their rules  btw i wana see the codex.. wich heavy support choose is the best? i mean, the pew pew barge is imba, but what is beter compared to the lith? or the H-destroyers


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Stephen_Newman said:


> Except that the Necron Deathmark weapons are rapid fire rather than heavy.


Except that allot of the rules in this codex are tailored for 6E in which the rumours say that rapid fire weapons can fire 2 shots at maximum range if the unit hasn't moved, 1 shot at max range or 2 shots within 12" if the unit has moved.

If this new rapid fire rule is true Tau suddenly became VERY scary indeed.


----------



## SoulGazer

At the cost of mobility, you can make Wraiths a nightmare by sticking a Phaeron on them. Giving them Relentless makes them able to move and shoot the Transdimensional Beamers(Force models to take strength tests.) That could get ugly fast.


----------



## mcmuffin

yostu said:


> I mean they look crap, not their rules  btw i wana see the codex.. wich heavy support choose is the best? i mean, the pew pew barge is imba, but what is beter compared to the lith? or the H-destroyers


Pew Pew Barge is pretty good, i am designing my list as we speak, here is a rough idea of it
Imotekh~225
Overlord: Sempiternal Weave, Warscythe, Barge~195
Royal Court 1: Cryptek w/ Solar Pulse, 2x Lords w/ Mindshackle Scarabs + Res orbs~215

10x Warriors~130
10x Warriors~130
10x Warriors~130
5 Immortals~85
5 Immortals~85

5x Scarabs~75

3x Doomsday Arks~525

Comes to a total of 1850

The monolith is still a great choice, and i am considering swapping out a Doomsday ark for a Lith

Overall, it is a very versatile codex, but i can see imotekh and trazyn being spammed at tournaments for their unique abilities.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

mcmuffin said:


> Pew Pew Barge is pretty good, i am designing my list as we speak, here is a rough idea of it
> Imotekh~225
> Overlord: Sempiternal Weave, Warscythe, Barge~195
> Royal Court 1: Cryptek w/ Solar Pulse, 2x Lords w/ Mindshackle Scarabs + Res orbs~215
> 
> 10x Warriors~130
> 10x Warriors~130
> 10x Warriors~130
> 5 Immortals~85
> 5 Immortals~85
> 
> 5x Scarabs~75
> 
> 3x Doomsday Arks~525
> 
> Comes to a total of 1850
> 
> The monolith is still a great choice, and i am considering swapping out a Doomsday ark for a Lith
> 
> Overall, it is a very versatile codex, but i can see imotekh and trazyn being spammed at tournaments for their unique abilities.


where is your anti tank?


----------



## SolidusPRime

mcmuffin said:


> Pew Pew Barge is pretty good, i am designing my list as we speak, here is a rough idea of it
> Imotekh~225
> Overlord: Sempiternal Weave, Warscythe, Barge~195
> Royal Court 1: Cryptek w/ Solar Pulse, 2x Lords w/ Mindshackle Scarabs + Res orbs~215
> 
> 10x Warriors~130
> 10x Warriors~130
> 10x Warriors~130
> 5 Immortals~85
> 5 Immortals~85
> 
> 5x Scarabs~75
> 
> 3x Doomsday Arks~525
> 
> Comes to a total of 1850
> 
> The monolith is still a great choice, and i am considering swapping out a Doomsday ark for a Lith
> 
> Overall, it is a very versatile codex, but i can see imotekh and trazyn being spammed at tournaments for their unique abilities.


My list is almost identical to that, except I'm shooting for 2k....I have 3 crypteks and 1 lord in my court, and only 5 immortals. I am really wishing I had another Ark model right now....one or two Ghost Arks would be so nice with 30 warriors.

I was also on the fence about weather to take a lith, or fill all 3 slots with Doomsday Arks. In my case, I will be taking one lith most of the time. The AV14, weapons, and deepstrike ability really make it so it can't be ignored, and the fact that it can teleport units to it has a lot of possibilities.

What is your opinion on Praetorians VS lynchguard? Lynchs really seem like the no-brainer choice there...why would you take Praetorians? Just to be able to get that staff shot off before melee?


----------



## darklove

paolodistruggiuova said:


> where is your anti tank?


LOL! good one 

(Obviously joking because of the 3 massive 72" S9 AP1 guns in the list etc.)


----------



## yostu

mcmuffin said:


> Pew Pew Barge is pretty good, i am designing my list as we speak, here is a rough idea of it
> Imotekh~225
> Overlord: Sempiternal Weave, Warscythe, Barge~195
> Royal Court 1: Cryptek w/ Solar Pulse, 2x Lords w/ Mindshackle Scarabs + Res orbs~215
> 
> 10x Warriors~130
> 10x Warriors~130
> 10x Warriors~130
> 5 Immortals~85
> 5 Immortals~85
> 
> 5x Scarabs~75
> 
> 3x Doomsday Arks~525
> 
> Comes to a total of 1850
> 
> The monolith is still a great choice, and i am considering swapping out a Doomsday ark for a Lith
> 
> Overall, it is a very versatile codex, but i can see imotekh and trazyn being spammed at tournaments for their unique abilities.


mmh.. warriors on feet? and why takin doomsday instead of 3x Hdestr? beter anti-tank and u can put annihil barge as troop-killer.
another thing.. immortals? mmh dunow if they are beter than warriors on arks..

what do u think?


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

darklove said:


> LOL! good one
> 
> (Obviously joking because of the 3 massive 72" S9 AP1 guns in the list etc.)


no seriously...3 str9 ap1 shots (that can scatter) as your only antitank at 1850? there's something wrong...


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

that's my attempt at 1850:
Mech Necrons
Imotekh on command barge ''305''
9 warriors + cryptek (eldritch lance(36'' str8 ap2)+solar pulse) + ghost ark ''287''
9 warriors + cryptek (eldritch lance) + ghost ark ''267''
9 warriors + cryptek (eldritch lance) + ghost ark ''267''
3 heavy destroyers ''180''
3 heavy destroyers ''180''
1 monolith ''200''
1 annihilation barge ''90''
1 annihilation barge ''90''

some good antitank, antiinfantry, mobile troops for objectives and 7 av13+ vehicles on the field


----------



## XT-1984

1 x Necron Overord
- Phaeron
- Warscythe
- Phylactery
- Sempiternal Weave
- Tachyon Arrow
- Resurrection Orb
- Phase Shifter

Royal Court

1 x Necron Lord
- Mindshackle Scarabs
- Tesseract Labrinth
4 x Cryptek
- 4 x Harbringer of Destruction
- 1 x Solar Pulse
- 1 x Gaze of Flame

12 x Necron Warriors
- Gauss Flayers
12 x Necron Warriors
- Gauss Flayers
12 x Necron Warriors
- Gauss Flayers
12 x Necron Warriors
- Gauss Flayers
12 x Necron Warriors
- Gauss Flayers

C'tan Shard
- Transdimensional Thunderbolt
- Writhing Worldscape

10 x Canoptek Scarabs
- Entropic Strike
10 x Canoptek Scarabs
- Entropic Strike
10 x Canoptek Scarabs
- Entropic Strike

TOTAL - 2000


----------



## Crimson Shadow

By reducing the points cost of warriors, I suddenly find my old 750 pt army is now down a few points. I bet Games Workshop would like me to spend my hard earned money buying more warriors to bring it back in line with 750 pts. 

Well I'm not!

I'm getting Immortals instead!


----------



## bitsandkits

Crimson Shadow said:


> By reducing the points cost of warriors, I suddenly find my old 750 pt army is now down a few points. I bet Games Workshop would like me to spend my hard earned money buying more warriors to bring it back in line with 750 pts.
> 
> Well I'm not!
> 
> I'm getting Immortals instead!


that will show them!!! * _shakes fist at GW_*


----------



## mcmuffin

yostu said:


> mmh.. warriors on feet? and why takin doomsday instead of 3x Hdestr? beter anti-tank and u can put annihil barge as troop-killer.
> another thing.. immortals? mmh dunow if they are beter than warriors on arks..
> 
> what do u think?


If i could understand what you had written, i would reply



paolodistruggiuova said:


> where is your anti tank?


Well, considering the scarabs will multi charge most stuff, taking the armour down to about 8, allowing everything to pen. The three giant S9 Ap1 pie plates will take care of mech armies, especially imperial parking lot, er guard. Barge lord will zoom back and forth cutting open tanks. Plenty. Oh, and with 10 glances per turn rapid firing, most vehicles won't be able to function properly by turn 2. I am still experimenting though.

This is just to play until i can put in 3 triarch stalkers.


----------



## yostu

why triarch stalkers?
edit:
ah just read rulez


----------



## mcmuffin

I want to build a foot list, i don't want another parking lot army, i already have LR Spam with my World Eaters and Razorspam wolves, I want something different, that is why i went for a super shooty, shitty in combat army. I may consider 5 units of 5 immortals in nightscythes though, they would play differently.


----------



## yostu

how do u wana play the stalkers?


----------



## mcmuffin

yostu said:


> how do u wana play the stalkers?


melta the living shit out of everything and twin link the entire army. I wonder if you flame 2 squads with one shot, are weapons twin linked against both.


----------



## yostu

hope so too


----------



## turel2

The new Necronians are looking cool. The Vehicles seem a bit crazy too.


----------



## mcmuffin

Crimson Shadow said:


> By reducing the points cost of warriors, I suddenly find my old 750 pt army is now down a few points. I bet Games Workshop would like me to spend my hard earned money buying more warriors to bring it back in line with 750 pts.
> 
> Well I'm not!
> 
> I'm getting Immortals instead!













bitsandkits said:


> that will show them!!! * _shakes fist at GW_*


Bwahahaha.


----------



## Igniskhin

I may or may not be holding a crondex in my hands... dont ask. so for the next hour or two i will be able to answer questions.... 

Go.

The tachyon arrow seems neat, str 10 AP 1 infinite range but only one use per game... so decide what you smite with your undead wrath

NVM, i just realized the time difference, damn UK time zones.


----------



## LASOMBRA_X

*Fix to the drestroyer rumor*

I remember reading on one of the earlier rumors that you could only take 3 destroyers per squad. that is not correct, you can take 5 as you used too, but you can only upgrade 3 to heavy's. Although they are nerf because of the Gauss cannon range.........is less now :headbutt: 

I wanted to ask for opinions on the list below:
- 1 necron overlord with a warsythe
- 1 necron cryptek with the harbringer of eternity upgrade and solar pulse
- 1 necron lord with resurrection orb and warsythe
- 2 necron warrior squads of 10 and 1 squad of 14
- 1 squad of between 9 to 10 immortals (with the necron lord)
- 1 monolith
- 2 ghost arks
- 1 doomsday ark
- 2 canoptek spyders
- 2 heavy destroyers and a destroyer (3 total, maybe 1 more heavy)
- 1 squad of 4 bases of scarabs
- 1 necron catacomb command barge (wiht gauss cannon)

Thanks :victory:


----------



## LASOMBRA_X

*JUst saying*

ditto Igniskhin, same here :biggrin:


----------



## yostu

Dont think this is an army list area..
Returning to rumors.. Are we sure that in the 2nd wave we'll have wraith/spider, croissant flyers and stalkers? especially for stalkers, coz they're very pew-pew-ish


----------



## mcmuffin

yostu said:


> Dont think this is an army list area..
> Returning to rumors.. Are we sure that in the 2nd wave we'll have wraith/spider, croissant flyers and stalkers? especially for stalkers, coz they're very pew-pew-ish


Very likely, seeing as the art for the units is VERY clear in the codex, it looks like the artists were working off pre-designed models, and it is now in GW's interest to release models as soon as possible so as not to run into another chapterhouse-esque situation. The stalker will be a nice money spinner, as will the flyers. Wraiths look way cooler now, following the forgeworld tomb stalker look of a mechanical terror, being less humanoid.


----------



## Igniskhin

theres 11 HQ units (including lord and cryptek)... I'm willing to bet that there are more then a few things set aside for the mid release.


----------



## troybuckle

Art work in the new codex does look good, lets hope that this dex follows that of the DE and we see some models for these units, instead of the nid Dex.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Just finished reading most of the new codex... and all I have to say is:


----------



## Hobbess

I'm a little curious looking over the lists that people are positing here. I notice a lot of smaller than previous scarab swarms. Did the durability go up on those other than in getting reanimation protocols?

Speaking of reanimation I had an IC question. Earlier it was rumored that if an IC went down in CC, when they got back up it had to be within 3" of where they went down. A friend of mine with nids and csm heard this and anticipates just consolidating to spread out around the marker to prevent the reanimation. Is there anything more specific regarding this in the dex? In the past it would have simply been they get back up but are locked in assault once more but it was rumored this was not now the case.


----------



## Katie Drake

Hobbess said:


> I'm a little curious looking over the lists that people are positing here. I notice a lot of smaller than previous scarab swarms. Did the durability go up on those other than in getting reanimation protocols?


Actually Scarabs don't have Reanimation Protocols at all. Other than that, Scarabs actually have slightly worse defensive capabilities due to not longer being able to Turbo Boost for a 3+ cover save increased to 2+ by being Swarms.



> Speaking of reanimation I had an IC question. Earlier it was rumored that if an IC went down in CC, when they got back up it had to be within 3" of where they went down. A friend of mine with nids and csm heard this and anticipates just consolidating to spread out around the marker to prevent the reanimation. Is there anything more specific regarding this in the dex? In the past it would have simply been they get back up but are locked in assault once more but it was rumored this was not now the case.


If a character with the Everliving rule goes down while not part of a unit you mark the spot where he died and roll like you would for reanimation. If the roll is passed you can place the model within 3" of the marker, but more than 1" away from enemy models. If the Necron can't be placed then it's removed as a casualty, so if you surround the marker with models and impassable terrain then he can't get back up. If he was locked in combat when he died then he piles back into the combat assuming it continues on.


----------



## Hobbess

Katie Drake said:


> Actually Scarabs don't have Reanimation Protocols at all. Other than that, Scarabs actually have slightly worse defensive capabilities due to not longer being able to Turbo Boost for a 3+ cover save increased to 2+ by being Swarms.
> 
> 
> 
> If a character with the Everliving rule goes down while not part of a unit you mark the spot where he died and roll like you would for reanimation. If the roll is passed you can place the model within 3" of the marker, but more than 1" away from enemy models. If the Necron can't be placed then it's removed as a casualty, so if you surround the marker with models and impassable terrain then he can't get back up. If he was locked in combat when he died then he piles back into the combat assuming it continues on.



Bleh. Well, best make sure if I'm going down it's to something with not many models left


----------



## Sworn Radical

It *would have been *awesome for Scarabs to be a _'troops'_ choice, really. But as we know they're not ... to bad, a small army consisting of 2x ten bases of Scarabs plus a single HQ would've stirred my interest. Ah well ...


----------



## Katie Drake

Sworn Radical said:


> It *would have been *awesome for Scarabs to be a _'troops'_ choice, really. But as we know they're not ... to bad, a small army consisting of 2x ten bases of Scarabs plus a single HQ would've stirred my interest. Ah well ...


Not too much interest I hope, considering swarms cannot score.


----------



## Sworn Radical

Yeah, they could've been troop choices able to score, that's what I meant.
Now that would've been neat.


----------



## darklove

Sworn Radical said:


> Yeah, they could've been troop choices able to score, that's what I meant.
> Now that would've been neat.


I still don't get what you mean.

Swarms can't score.

Being a Swarm prevents a unit from being able to count as a scoring unit.

If a Swarm is a Troops choice then it can't score.


----------



## Katie Drake

darklove said:


> I still don't get what you mean.
> 
> Swarms can't score.
> 
> Being a Swarm prevents a unit from being able to count as a scoring unit.
> 
> If a Swarm is a Troops choice then it can't score.


He means that if they had a special rule that granted them scoring status as well, despite being swarms... I think.


----------



## yostu

If that could be.. ROFL! swarming bots wawawiiing around an objective.. and taking control of it.. naa.. it would be horrible as hell..


----------



## Styro-J

I get the feeling we are going to be seeing way too many Scarabs now as it is. It would be dumb to be able to run 60 of these things. Being Beasts means they can assault faster now, but lose that chance to a 2+ cover. But I think a 3+ will be good enough for them in most cases.


----------



## Sworn Radical

darklove said:


> I still don't get what you mean.
> 
> Swarms can't score.
> 
> Being a Swarm prevents a unit from being able to count as a scoring unit.
> 
> If a Swarm is a Troops choice then it can't score.



Goodness, don't be so unimaginative.

I know they can't score because ...
a.) They're not troops
b.) Swarms can't score on their own even if they were

I was merely fantasizing about a potential scenario / army list / special rule which _would allow_ them to do so, nothing more. Purely hypothetical.
Of course it won't happen, the rules have been written and published now, but as we all know, there's always been exceptions from the _'troops can score'_ scenario. There are, for example' units that actually are troop choices yet aren't allowed to score / seize objectives. And on the contrary, we got non-troops units that are allowed to do so. Thus, it was just a thought that occurred to me while reading up on the current Scarab fluff and imagining a billion of the little buggers swarming all over the place.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I still think Scarabs suck. 

Although in the past and now I do love my flamers.

Except now it is even easier to lure scarabs over since everyone at my store gushes over the entropic strike rule. As it turns out I now throw out a nice tempting 70 odd point transport which gets slightly muched or wrecked and then the scarabs are in a nice template friendly formation ready for the barbecue.

I do look forward however to the new Wraiths cause they be looking badass.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Got some Necrons today.

2x Necron Catacomb Command Barge / Annihilation Barge
3x Necron Ghost Ark / Doomsday Ark
6x Necron Immortals / Deathmarks
4x Necron Lychguard / Triarch Praetorians
2x Necron Monlith

I was planning on just getting 4 boxes of Immortals / Deathmarks but I got to hold the sprue at the store and figured I could use the Deathmark heads to create 10 Crypteks.

Hmm, perhaps I should be used a bits seller instead but I figure those heads will be quite expensive for quite a while.


----------



## mcmuffin

Okay, well i played a test game today against GK, which i won. And that was against a purifier/ psyback combo army with 3 Psyflemen. It was disgusting. Scarabs are just insanity, on turn 1, with 3 swarms of 7, i reduced his 6 psybacks to av7 rear and popped 4 of them. Next turn, the remaining scarabs ate the psyflemen for breakfast, taking 1 down to av 2 (lol). In three turns, the GK were sitting in the open getting (particle) whipped (see what i did there ) and tesla'd to death. Necrons are going to completely change the meta.


----------



## Katie Drake

mcmuffin said:


> Necrons are going to completely change the meta.


I seriously doubt it. Give it a few months for people to figure out counter tactics (not list changes, just on-table ways of dealing with Necrons' strengths).


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Katie Drake said:


> I seriously doubt it. Give it a few months for people to figure out counter tactics (not list changes, just on-table ways of dealing with Necrons' strengths).


Its called, lets take flamers to burn the crap outta scarabs.


----------



## Katie Drake

Stephen_Newman said:


> Its called, lets take flamers to burn the crap outta scarabs.


Er, I'd think that the solution would be S6 weapons that instant kill the bases, not getting into charge range unless it's to intercept the Scarabs.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Katie Drake said:


> Er, I'd think that the solution would be S6 weapons that instant kill the bases, not getting into charge range unless it's to intercept the Scarabs.


Maybe I am biased since I have a Command Squad with a pair of flamers that easily intercepted any incoming Scarabs when I played today but I only really include them because I like flamers more than anything else.


----------



## mcmuffin

Katie Drake said:


> I seriously doubt it. Give it a few months for people to figure out counter tactics (not list changes, just on-table ways of dealing with Necrons' strengths).


I dunno katie, they can rape mech even without scarabs. Tesla Destructors(even though its ap-) , triarch stalkers, Voltaic staff, eldritch lance, the list goes on. They can de-mech armies first turn. I think they will have a profound impact, on the scale of the GK impact.


----------



## LukeValantine

Its like the cold war soon basic infantry will have str10 ap2 lances, and rhinos will be fast vehicles with a 5+ in save, but no one will care in 1-2 years because every codex will be that way. I say death to the GK's, and long live our robot skeleton masters!


----------



## Khargoth

As long as it‘s giving gk players something to think about, I‘m happy


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Keep the Scarabs close to a C'tan with the blow up flame weapons thing  That might cause some laughs


----------



## LukeValantine

Good idea. I also love the fact I can have costom c'tan models proxies by 3rd party manufacturers. I already have some awesome ideas for c'tan proxies that reflect the choose able abilities.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

When I was at the GW store in Stockholm today I asked the first rules question to come to mind for me with the new Necron dex.

The Deathray, you place a marker, roll 3D6 and place another marker that many inches away then draw a line between the two points.

To me the question of needing LOS came to mind instantly, the answer from the staff there was that it seems you do not need LOS between the 2 points.
Do you even need LOS when you place the first marker?

A question I did not ask was if you can use this to hit models in close combat? Rule says you hit both friend and foe so it gives me the impression you can hit targets in CC as well.

First scenario is pretty evil, hitting units hiding behind buildings out of LOS. How do you measure cover saves from this weapon? For the 2 points or from the POW of the Scythe?

Second could be devastating, having a line of warriors or something that has survived an assault, then just place the beam hitting most if not all of your opponents attackers, they get no cover save as they are in CC which means most will die.



Edit: OH LORD IN HERPA DERP! I've found some extremely cheesy things in the Necron codex and a few things that will need to be FAQ'd. If I have time I will write a rundown of all the cheese I've been able to find tomorrow. Here are some example of some really interesting combos you can do.

Take a Cryptek and turn him into a Harbinger of Transmogrification, this gives him the Tremorestave. Tremorstave 36" S4 Ap- Assault 1, Blast, Quake*
Quake makes "ALL enemy units HIT by a weapon with the Quake type to treat open ground as difficult terrain during their next Movement phase.

Now take a C'tan shard with Writhing Worldscape. "Whilst the C'tan Shard is on the battlefield, all difficult terrain is also dangerous for the enemy. If the terrain is already dangerous, the Dangerous Terrain test is failed on a 1 or 2.

The Cryptek costs 30 points and if you want you can have up to 10 of them if you have 2 Overlords and you can pop them out into different units.
The C'tan shard with Writhing Worldscape costs 220pts but I think this is a small price to pay to turn all difficult terrain into dangerous, mind you it only counts as dangerous for your opponent and not for you.

So here we have a combo where you can spread out some teks who just need TO HIT a unit with a small blast marker to force them into difficult terrain which becomes dangerous terrain as long as the C'tan is on the table. This pretty much means that you can force most if not all of you opponents units and vehicles to have to take dangerous terrain tests whenever the want to move.

I bought 2 extra boxes of Deathmarks just for the heads so I can make 10 Crypteks, I will be fielding many of them as they can be extremely nasty for very cheap.

Basic 25pts
Staff of Light
12" S5 Ap3 Assault 3

Harbinger of Despair 30pts
Abyssal Staff
Template S8 Ap1, Assault 1, Shroud of Despair*
Shroud of Despair: To Wound rolls are made against the targets Ld instead of T, no effect on vehicles

Harbinger of Destruction 35pts
Eldritch Lance
36" S8 Ap2 Assault 1

Harbinger of Eternity 25pts
Aeonstave
CCW, an enemy that suffers an unsaved Wound loses Fleet if it has it and WS, BS, I and A value is reduced to 1 for the remainder of the game.

Harbinger of the Storm 25pts
Voltatic Staff
12" S5 Ap- Assault 4, Haywire*
Haywire: Vehicles hit suffer a glancing on a roll of 2-5 and a penetrating hit on a 6

Harbinger of Transmogrification 30pts
Tremorstave
36" S4 Ap- Assault 1, Blast, Quake*
Quake makes "ALL enemy units HIT by a weapon with the Quake type to treat open ground as difficult terrain during their next Movement phase.

Cryptek stats are 4/4/4/4/1/2/1/10 4+
So as you can see they are pretty good at shooting. So you could make a pretty nasty shooting unit or throw them out into your other units to give them ablative wounds.

Heck, if you wanted to you could create a 5 Lord unit for CC.
Lord 4/4/5/5/1/2/2/10 3+
Take Warscythe for 10pts to give them S7 attacks in CC that ignore armour (doesn't actually say they are power weapons, just that no armour saves can be made against the attacks. Some 6E shenanigans again?)
Take Sempiternal weave for 15pts to give them a 2+ armour save.
Take Mindshackle scarabs for 15pts, when in CC before attacks are made, randomly chose an enemy model in base to base, it now has to do a Ld test on 3D6, if it fails it does D3 hits on his own unit when it is his time to attack. These hits use the models S and any wargear bonuses he may have.
Give 1 Lord Res Orb for 30pts which makes the Reanimation Protocol work on 4+ for the entire unit.

This unit comes out at 405pts for 5 guys with S7 T5 and a 2+ save with a 4+ Reanimation, you can give them a 3++ but it costs 45pts a model which is way too much imo.
Anyway, what makes this unit so damn scary is that it will mess up any low model count assault unit or MC in the game. 1 of these guys could probably solo a single Carnifex. If I understand the rule correctly the model may not make it's normal attacks if affected by mindshackle, it just does D3 automatic hits on its own unit. If it's a single model it simply does nothing as it's not allowed to do it's base attack. 5 of these guys vs Mephiston and he would have to be successful with 5 3D6 Ld tests or do nothing for the rest of that assault phase. I dont think he would even be able to make a single attack before killed.

Sure it's an expensive unit and vs any large group of say 10+ models they would get pretty boned if there are power weapons in there (cough....Deathcults....cough) but if there aren't then they should be able to wither the storm very well indeed.

I may be wrong though, this is something that will need to be FAQ'd but I see no reason why it shouldn't work like this. Name one 5 man unit that could beat these guys in CC reliably. I can't really think of anything, perhaps SS Terminators but even that is highly questionable.


----------



## darklove

Anyone else notice that Necrons now have the only vehicles in 40k that can shoot all their weapons on the turn they arrive by Deep Strike?


----------



## aboytervigon

Deepstrike a walker.


----------



## Winterous

darklove said:


> Anyone else notice that Necrons now have the only vehicles in 40k that can shoot all their weapons on the turn they arrive by Deep Strike?


Not true, DE fliers can too.


----------



## TeDasCuen

Hi all.

@MadCowCrazy: About the Deathray I guess you can hit units in CC. You aren't shooting to miniatures, you are placing a marker in the table, then no shooting rules can be applied and the rule says that it can affect to enemy and friendly miniatures. By the way I guess too that you need LOS to place the first marker.

Just, about Deathray I'm very worried, It's terrible, this makes to Necrons the first army that can shot to his own units in CC to destroy enemy. You can make deep strike with 3 Doom Scythe, shot all weapons and destroy 2 units per Deathray really easily.

*The Doom Scythe point cost v.s. the potential destroy power, hight mobility, invulnerability to S4 or less, deep stricke and shot everything, scare me.* The Deathray always HIT and think what unit without invul. salvation can survive to S10 AP1 automatic impact. How could be that this get the OK in the game tests? :shok:

If your (non Necron player) units are widely separated little groups, each Doom Scythe atacks independent groups. if instead you decide to deploy your units in a big defensive group the 3 Doom Scythe attack together, 6-9 units can be destroyed really easily.

Don't matter the units type, vehicle regiment, that are more vulnerable, can lost 2 vehicles per ray attack easily too. (AP1 -> +1 to damage result; vehicle regiments: immobilised = destroyed)

If you (Necron player) want yo make the Doom Scythe more survival, night combat conditions are your friend. The Doom Scythe doesn't need to detect units (it's placing a marker on the table and doesn't shooting units) and the enemy with long range anti-vehicle must to detect you, if they are really far away you are safe.

Really powerful this codex, Matt Ward done it again (facepalm)


----------



## Khargoth

I don't think it's that bad. Your absolute maximum blast length is 18", which should only hit at best two units, with about three or four hits apiece.

The only armies it will really mess up are (as aforementioned) firing lines and parking lots. The mere existence of Doom Scythes may now prod them out of simply skipping the Movement phase and reaching for their dice bucket.


----------



## mcmuffin

Yep, super powerful codex, maybe on par with GK, SW, BA and IG. 

Just came up with a friggin ridiculous deathstar unit for big games (apoc)

Overlord w/ Phase Shifter, Semp weave Warscythe, res orb and mindshackle scarabs
5 lords with scythes + Phase Shifters, 
5x Crypteks
1x harbinger of destruction w/ gaze of flame
1x harbinger of despair veil of darkness
1x harbinger of eternity w/ chronometron
1x harbinger of transmog w/ seismic crucible.
accompanied by 5 sword/shield lychguard
about 1000pts though

disgustingly indestructible.

does the death ray have to roll to hit?
if i template 2 units with a single stalker, am i twin linking my weapons against both?
can i relflect saved death ray hits from my doomscythe on lychguard onto other units?
does imotekh's lightning still occur during solar pulse?
can the monolith's hoover function take down walkers if they roll a 6?
how does quantum shielding affect lance weapons?
how does writhing worldscape affect units hit by tremorstaves, temporal snares etc?
do scarabs(and other units) make entropic strikes before or after rolling for armour penetration?
Why are Triarch Praetorian such a pile of FAIL?

those sre my FAQ/errata questions.


----------



## TeDasCuen

Khargoth said:


> I don't think it's that bad. Your absolute maximum blast length is 18", which should only hit at best two units, with about three or four hits apiece.
> 
> The only armies it will really mess up are (as aforementioned) firing lines and parking lots. The mere existence of Doom Scythes may now prod them out of simply skipping the Movement phase and reaching for their dice bucket.


Hi Khargoth.

I don't guess that CC armies been different. Keep busy CC enemy units while your necrons are reanimating and growing (with Ghost Arks), then come with the Dooms Scythes and shot: CC enemy units all destroyed (forget about armour, high T and Feel No Pain). But necrons destroyed? Non, they can roll reanimation. 

Ok, 2 units per ray each turn, 3 Dooms Scythes = 6 units destroyed per turn. In 5 turns you can destroy 30 units no matter his number of miniatures (from 5 SM to 50 IG platoon).

Sounds really exaggerated? Get Imotekh and Cryptek with solar pulse to maximize Night combat. Add a C'tan shard to become all Difficult terrain into Dangerous terrain (try now to go into terrain looking for cover salvations). And surely there are a lot of more great combos in the codex to add.


----------



## Khargoth

mcmuffin said:


> Yep, super powerful codex, maybe on par with GK, SW, BA and IG.
> 
> Just came up with a friggin ridiculous deathstar unit for big games (apoc)
> 
> Overlord w/ Phase Shifter, Semp weave Warscythe, res orb and mindshackle scarabs
> 5 lords with scythes + Phase Shifters,
> 5x Crypteks
> 1x harbinger of destruction w/ gaze of flame
> 1x harbinger of despair veil of darkness
> 1x harbinger of eternity w/ chronometron
> 1x harbinger of transmog w/ seismic crucible.
> accompanied by 5 sword/shield lychguard
> You can't attach lychguard to Royal Courts, you can only split off members of the Court to accompany a unit of Lychguard like a regular IC
> about 1000pts though
> 
> disgustingly indestructible.
> I have enormous 1000pt Apoc formations that would beg to differ
> 
> does the death ray have to roll to hit?
> It says "Inflicts a number of hits" this precludes any need to roll for them.
> if i template 2 units with a single stalker, am i twin linking my weapons against both?
> any reason why you can't? This is nothing unique to the Necrons
> can i relflect saved death ray hits from my doomscythe on lychguard onto other units?
> signs point to yes. They're a shooting attack that inflicts a hit, so no reason why not.
> does imotekh's lightning still occur during solar pulse?
> NO. This has been asked countless times, and the solar pulse is specifically mentioned not to extend Imotekh's storms. "Note that Night Fighting rules brought into play by a Solar Pulse do not cause lightning."
> can the monolith's hoover function take down walkers if they roll a 6?
> Yes, as per standard rules for Strength checks, 6 are an automatic failure.
> how does quantum shielding affect lance weapons?
> Quantum shielding adds +2 to AV, lance treats it as AV12 when it's higher.
> how does writhing worldscape affect units hit by tremorstaves, temporal snares etc?
> It becomes Dangerous Terrain exactly as per the rules
> do scarabs(and other units) make entropic strikes before or after rolling for armour penetration?
> Not such a dumb question. RAW is that the AV is reduced _immediately,_ so I guess it's resolved before AP rolls.
> Why are Triarch Praetorian such a pile of FAIL?
> 
> 
> those sre my FAQ/errata questions.


Most of those questions are answered if you *RTFM*


----------



## Khargoth

TeDasCuen said:


> Hi Khargoth.
> 
> I don't guess that CC armies been different. Keep busy CC enemy units while your necrons are reanimating and growing (with Ghost Arks), then come with the Dooms Scythes and shot: CC enemy units all destroyed (forget about armour, high T and Feel No Pain). But necrons destroyed? Non, they can roll reanimation.
> 
> Ok, 2 units per ray each turn, 3 Dooms Scythes = 6 units destroyed per turn. In 5 turns you can destroy 30 units no matter his number of miniatures (from 5 SM to 50 IG platoon).
> 
> Sounds really exaggerated? Get Imotekh and Cryptek with solar pulse to maximize Night combat. Add a C'tan shard to become all Difficult terrain into Dangerous terrain (try now to go into terrain looking for cover salvations). And surely there are a lot of more great combos in the codex to add.


You're acting like the Death Ray will obliterate whole platoons of infantry at a time; it doesn't. Unless they're arranged in a big conga line, you will kill three or four _*models*_ in each unit you hit, and usually manage to only hit two units. So that's six to eight models per turn this thing can kill. Big flipping deal! Go read the Death Ray rules again and come back when you actually understand them instead of running around half-cocked.

Imotekh can _*NOT *_use Solar Pulses to extend his lightning storms. It says so, _*very specifically*_, under his rules.

And "oh dear, C'tan give terrain a 1/6 chance of removing models! He won't have to do a thing and by turn 6, statistics say my army will be _*gone!*_ How is that fair?!?"

This is honestly the worst you lot have to whinge about?


----------



## mcmuffin

Khargoth said:


> Most of those questions are answered if you *RTFM*


no need to get shitty. 

Some of them are quite ambiguous. The difficult terrain specifically, because in the c'tan rules it states "all difficult terrain is dangerous" while the tremorstave says "all enemy units treat open ground *as* difficult terrain. therefore they are not actually in difficult terrain. so there

another question then seeing as you seem to know everything. Nightfighting induced or removed by solar pulse: can this be done in the enemy's turn if i go first, therefore meaning that it doesn't apply in my turn?

edit: by the way, i wasn't talking about imotekh's lightning during solar pulse night, but when you use solar pulse to cancel night fight for a turn.

and i asked about the death ray in a similar way to jotww requiring a to hit roll


----------



## TeDasCuen

Khargoth said:


> You're acting like the Death Ray will obliterate whole platoons of infantry at a time; it doesn't. Unless they're arranged in a big conga line, you will kill three or four _*models*_ in each unit you hit, and usually manage to only hit two units. So that's six to eight models per turn this thing can kill. Big flipping deal! Go read the Death Ray rules again and come back when you actually understand them instead of running around half-cocked.
> 
> Imotekh can _*NOT *_use Solar Pulses to extend his lightning storms. It says so, _*very specifically*_, under his rules.
> 
> And "oh dear, C'tan give terrain a 1/6 chance of removing models! He won't have to do a thing and by turn 6, statistics say my army will be _*gone!*_ How is that fair?!?"
> 
> This is honestly the worst you lot have to whinge about?


Calm down. I'm not attacking you. I read the Deathray quite well. But if you want I can read it again... Ok, done, read again and nothing change.

I guess you don't understand what I'm trying to explain. The Deathray if cover almost 1 miniature then his unit suffer 1 impact for each miniature in the unit of S10 AP1. An unified platoon of 50 IG forming an unique unit suffer 50 autohits of S10 AP1, 2+ to eliminate each miniature. A 10 BA with Feel No Pain, suffer 10 autohits of S10 AP1, 2+ to eliminate each miniature again (non Fail No Pain can be applied). I know that in 10 miniatures unit almost 1 or 2 '1's can be rolled, but the Dooms Scythe have more weapons to terminate the 1 or 3 surviving miniatures, without mention that you can fire first with one Doom Scythe an then fire over the same unit survivals with other Doom Scythe. 

I suggest to use solar pulse not for use lighting, else for extend the Night Combat one more turn.

If you don't like my C'tan shard suggestion, there is no problem, there are a lot of more nice combos to done. I'm not trying to impress anyone with a list of unstoppable Necrons.

I think that Deathray is really overpowered, and you only can use cover and invul. salvations against it. It's because I suggest to become covers from difficult terrains into dangerous. Then you can charge with the new Canoptek Wraiths.


----------



## darklove

TeDasCuen said:


> Calm down. I'm not attacking you. I read the Deathray quite well. But if you want I can read it again... Ok, done, read again and nothing change.
> 
> I guess you don't understand what I'm trying to explain. The Deathray if cover almost 1 miniature then his unit suffer 1 impact for each miniature in the unit of S10 AP1. An unified platoon of 50 IG forming an unique unit suffer 50 autohits of S10 AP1, 2+ to eliminate each miniature. A 10 BA with Feel No Pain, suffer 10 autohits of S10 AP1, 2+ to eliminate each miniature again (non Fail No Pain can be applied). I know that in 10 miniatures unit almost 1 or 2 '1's can be rolled, but the Dooms Scythe have more weapons to terminate the 1 or 3 surviving miniatures, without mention that you can fire first with one Doom Scythe an then fire over the same unit survivals with other Doom Scythe.
> 
> I suggest to use solar pulse not for use lighting, else for extend the Night Combat one more turn.
> 
> If you don't like my C'tan shard suggestion, there is no problem, there are a lot of more nice combos to done. I'm not trying to impress anyone with a list of unstoppable Necrons.
> 
> I think that Deathray is really overpowered, and you only can use cover and invul. salvations against it. It's because I suggest to become covers from difficult terrains into dangerous. Then you can charge with the new Canoptek Wraiths.


You got the Death Ray wrong. A unit suffers a hit for every model in the unit that was UNDER THE LINE. Not a hit for every model in the unit. You make the Death Ray sound a lot more powerful than it actually is by not reading all the words in the rule description.


----------



## TeDasCuen

*Deathray: ... Each unit (friend or enemy) under the line, suffer a number of impacts equal to the number of miniatures that containing such units.[...]*

From the codex.

If an unit have a total of 50 miniatures and almost 1 miniature is under the line, the full unit suffer 50 auto-hits.


----------



## darklove

I think you might have a mistranslation.

Death ray: Every unit (friendly of enemy) underneath the line suffers a number of hits equal to the number of models in the unit underneath the line.

It says the number of models that are underneath the line as it passes through the unit that those models are from.

So if the line passes over 4 models in a 10 model unit then that unit suffers 4 hits.


----------



## TeDasCuen

I didn't have the English version of the codex to compare and I assumed (wrongly) it says the same. Didn't think it can be a translation error.

I sent an email to GW Spain indicating translation error with this rule. How to hell can they make a translation error like that! (facepalm)

Until they don't fix it, the spanish Necrons players will be unstoppables! :crazy:


My apologies.


----------



## N0rdicNinja

Yah not sure about the Spanish translation, but it's pretty clearly not the entire unit in the English 'dex. Although at first glance I though the exact same thing, but after re-reading it I realized it's just the models under the line.


----------



## mcmuffin

Give me the spanish codex!


----------



## LukeValantine

That's kinda sad that their is a game breaking rule change do to a simple translation.


----------



## darklove

TeDasCuen said:


> I didn't have the English version of the codex to compare and I assumed (wrongly) it says the same. Didn't think it can be a translation error.
> 
> I sent an email to GW Spain indicating translation error with this rule. How to hell can they make a translation error like that! (facepalm)
> 
> Until they don't fix it, the spanish Necrons players will be unstoppables! :crazy:
> 
> 
> My apologies.


No stress, fella 

I know Ward has a reputation for creating some high power units, but that would have been extreme even by his standards!


----------



## Engelus

can someone tell me is this list would be 1500 points or under (or over  ) ? I don't have the dex yet but this is want I think I want to field.

4x units of 10 warriors
2x units of immortals
2x ghost arc
1x monolith
1x necron overlord
2x heavy destroyer


----------



## darklove

Engelus said:


> can someone tell me is this list would be 1500 points or under (or over  ) ? I don't have the dex yet but this is want I think I want to field.
> 
> 4x units of 10 warriors
> 2x units of immortals
> 2x ghost arc
> 1x monolith
> 1x necron overlord
> 2x heavy destroyer


Maybe. It depends on the number of Immortals. I recommend getting reading the codex BEFORE making a list. There are some huge changes that will affect the usability of the army.


----------



## Wax

darklove said:


> I think you might have a mistranslation.
> 
> Death ray: Every unit (friendly of enemy) underneath the line suffers a number of hits equal to the number of models in the unit underneath the line.
> 
> It says the number of models that are underneath the line as it passes through the unit that those models are from.
> 
> So if the line passes over 4 models in a 10 model unit then that unit suffers 4 hits.


Gonna have to disagree with you on what it's actually saying there. With that wording and punctuation you end up with a rule that says: the Death Ray will inflict a hit for every model in the unit. The only requirement is that the unit (only needs to be one model) is under the line.

Now I have no doubt that Mat intended for it to only hit _models_ under the line, but he left out two words that changed the whole thing. Read the rule in the book again, then read it like this.


> Every unit (friendly of enemy) underneath the line suffers a number of hits equal to the number of models in the unit that are underneath the line.


Makes a big difference.

I'm sure it'll get fixed in the FAQ, and I'll be pushing for my shop to play it the "smart way", but if you go to a tourny or play with RAW players be prepared for those Rays causing some carnage. All I'm saying is that TeDasCuen isn't misreading, it really does say that.

Really though, still not OP. Not that hard to kill AV11.


----------



## darklove

The wording and poor punctuation mean that it can be interpreted both ways. They were probably trying to save space and be succinct, but ended up with ambiguity.


----------



## yostu

the italian codex is clear. Models UNDER the line are hitted, not all models of the unit.
BTW kmon don't be so shitty.. It's clear that is a mistake. This discussion is ridiculous..


----------



## Khargoth

mcmuffin said:


> no need to get shitty.
> 
> Some of them are quite ambiguous. The difficult terrain specifically, because in the c'tan rules it states "all difficult terrain is dangerous" while the tremorstave says "all enemy units treat open ground *as* difficult terrain. therefore they are not actually in difficult terrain. so there
> This is a fair enough question and I wasn't really irritated that you asked
> 
> another question then seeing as you seem to know everything. Nightfighting induced or removed by solar pulse: can this be done in the enemy's turn if i go first, therefore meaning that it doesn't apply in my turn?
> If you're trying to exploit game turn mechanics (ie Solar Pulse wears off at the end of Turn 4 etc), it doesn't matter. Rulebook, page 9. _"Whenever a rule uses the word 'turn', both in this rule book and in the Codexes, it means 'player turn', otherwise it will clearly state 'game turn'."_ The rules for Solar Pulse make no mention of Game Turns, so it only applies for the turn you activate it.
> 
> edit: by the way, i wasn't talking about imotekh's lightning during solar pulse night, but when you use solar pulse to cancel night fight for a turn.
> That's more debateable. Fucking codicies and their inconsistencies. Imotekh's rules mention "...whilst Night Fighting remains in play" and the Solar Pulse simply says "Night fighting rules... are/are not in effect" That's one for the FAQ.
> 
> and i asked about the death ray in a similar way to jotww requiring a to hit roll


Some of your questions are very valid, but I get kinda shitty when people ask questions that aren't all that ambiguous if the rulebook and codex are cross-checked with each other. And people asking over and over about Imotekh and Solar Pulses was starting to really irk me.



darklove said:


> The wording and poor punctuation mean that it can be interpreted both ways. They were probably trying to save space and be succinct, but ended up with ambiguity.


It was pretty clear to me from the get-go that the wording was trying to pre-empt people 'sniping' models with the beam.


----------



## darklove

I suppose it is possible to activate the solar pulse in the opponent's turn?


----------



## Winterous

darklove said:


> I suppose it is possible to activate the solar pulse in the opponent's turn?


Well yes, it says "at the start of any turn".


----------



## Bayonet

Had a game vs the new Necrons yesterday ('Dex and models) with my Wolves. I've played against the old 'Dex quite alot the past 12 months and I can deffinately say the new one is far more challenging but very well balanced, for every "what the fuck, seriously?!" moment there was "ahhh so that's why it's that good". Overall I was impressed at the new rules, removing Phase out meant I actually saw the Warriors in the mid-field rather than hiding behind some terrain somewhere and some of the new rules for the Lords are pretty awesome.

My Runepriest was also very happy that you kept your Initiative 2 and much fun with Jaws of the World Wolf was had! In the end I won the game but I had to work hard for it and a few times it could have gone either way. 

Congrats on a pretty solid update!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Khargoth said:


> It was pretty clear to me from the get-go that the wording was trying to pre-empt people 'sniping' models with the beam.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

Bayonet said:


> Had a game vs the new Necrons yesterday ('Dex and models) with my Wolves. I've played against the old 'Dex quite alot the past 12 months and I can deffinately say the new one is far more challenging but very well balanced, for every "what the fuck, seriously?!" moment there was "ahhh so that's why it's that good". Overall I was impressed at the new rules, removing Phase out meant I actually saw the Warriors in the mid-field rather than hiding behind some terrain somewhere and some of the new rules for the Lords are pretty awesome.
> 
> My Runepriest was also very happy that you kept your Initiative 2 and much fun with Jaws of the World Wolf was had! In the end I won the game but I had to work hard for it and a few times it could have gone either way.
> 
> Congrats on a pretty solid update!


this post make me hope for some great games between my count as Wolves Chaos army and my friend's shiny new Necrons 

I can see a lot of great stuff in the codex but also more then a few subpar units, at least at a first glance, what are the most Over and Under powered units in your opinion?
I'd say the Stalker for the OP, twin linkin the entire army for a turn is pretty badass, and the praetorians and flayed ones as underpowered, come on seriously a CC unit without Inv save cant have I2...and praetorians even cost 40pts each...bah


----------



## Crimson Shadow

Quick question:

Am I right in my reading that both Reanimation Protocols and Ever-Living rolls can be made even if the weapon would normally cause Instant Death?


----------



## SoulGazer

Crimson Shadow said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Am I right in my reading that both Reanimation Protocols and Ever-Living rolls can be made even if the weapon would normally cause Instant Death?


Yes, only thing that stops RP on units is to wipe the unit. Anything with Ever-Living gets to make the roll no matter what. If the model is by itself, you have to place it at least 1" away from enemies and at least 3" near where it died. If you can't place the model due to that, it dies.


----------



## TeDasCuen

mcmuffin said:


> Give me the spanish codex!


Hehehe.

Late, GW Spain has responded to my email and uploaded to the web the first Necrons Errata & FAQs PDF.

Nothing new, I mean there aren't FAQs, only 3 fixed translation errors.


----------



## N0rdicNinja

SoulGazer said:


> Yes, only thing that stops RP on units is to wipe the unit. Anything with Ever-Living gets to make the roll no matter what. If the model is by itself, you have to place it at least 1" away from enemies and at least 3" near where it died. If you can't place the model due to that, it dies.


If you make the unit flee all RP tokens are discarded as well, so kill them all or scare the piss out of them if you don't want them making any RP tests.


----------



## N0rdicNinja

paolodistruggiuova said:


> ... the praetorians and flayed ones as underpowered, come on seriously a CC unit without Inv save cant have I2...and praetorians even cost 40pts each...bah


The feeling I get from them is they're intended to be a charge unit, as in they need the charge to be worth their points. They basically get an "Always Strike First" S5 attack on the way in that will always hit on a 3 and ignore armor. Then they charge in and the ones that survive (T5 3+ will certainly help) get 2 S5 power weapon attacks back. Like you they're still low on my list of must haves, but I can see their usefulness.

Edit: Sorry for double post...


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

N0rdicNinja said:


> The feeling I get from them is they're intended to be a charge unit, as in they need the charge to be worth their points. They basically get an "Always Strike First" S5 attack on the way in that will always hit on a 3 and ignore armor. Then they charge in and the ones that survive (T5 3+ will certainly help) get 2 S5 power weapon attacks back. Like you they're still low on my list of must haves, but I can see their usefulness.


so if they charge they have 3 str5 power weapons attacks, 1 at I10 (and could potentially stop them from chargeing if the opponent removes the nearest models, oh and it could give cover saves) and 2 at I2, they have T5 and 3+ armour... lets have them charge a tactical squad with a powerfist without cover, they score 2 dead from firing, they take half a dead from the regular marines, lets say 0 deads, then they kill 3 more at I2 and suffer 1 wound from the PF, they win by 2, and we have 4 praetorians fighting 5 marines, then each subsequent combat round each side inflict 1 wound on the other tieing the combat for 3/4 round till the Power fist sarge or 1 Praetorian stand alone.

so your 200points melee ASSAULT unit cant beat in assault a 200pt tactical unit who can shoot the hell out of them anytime and could wipe them out if they get the charge...no definitely i cant see the usefulness your talking about sorry 

oh and the calculation favour the praetorians in both rounding up/down and scenery (no shooting from the marines, no terrains)

edit: I forgot the praetorians have reanimation protocols so out of 5 deads over 3 rounds of combat they regenerate 2, lets say they kill the tactical in 3 rounds with 2 survivors (kinda unlikely but hey, i desperately want to make them look good!) they won a 200 vs 200 pts against a tactical squad, and we all know how tacticals arent exactly the best troop choice of WH40k, also if we give the tactical (with 1 melta and 1 ML for the 200points) 1 round of shooting they kill 3 praetorians (2 after ''WBB'') and win combat easily....oh well i cant make them look good after all :S


----------



## yostu

as usual.. nice models, crap rulez 
imba rulez, no models (stalkers)..
gw fuked us again..


----------



## yostu

Bayonet said:


> Had a game vs the new Necrons yesterday ('Dex and models) with my Wolves. I've played against the old 'Dex quite alot the past 12 months and I can deffinately say the new one is far more challenging but very well balanced, for every "what the fuck, seriously?!" moment there was "ahhh so that's why it's that good". Overall I was impressed at the new rules, removing Phase out meant I actually saw the Warriors in the mid-field rather than hiding behind some terrain somewhere and some of the new rules for the Lords are pretty awesome.
> 
> My Runepriest was also very happy that you kept your Initiative 2 and much fun with Jaws of the World Wolf was had! In the end I won the game but I had to work hard for it and a few times it could have gone either way.
> 
> Congrats on a pretty solid update!


what does he played?
i'm so curious :wink:


----------



## Winterous

N0rdicNinja said:


> The feeling I get from them is they're intended to be a charge unit, as in they need the charge to be worth their points. They basically get an "Always Strike First" S5 attack on the way in that will always hit on a 3 and ignore armor. Then they charge in and the ones that survive (T5 3+ will certainly help) get 2 S5 power weapon attacks back. Like you they're still low on my list of must haves, but I can see their usefulness.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for double post...


They do seem bad, yes; they should definitely have two attacks base, instead of one.
Their usefulness to me seems to be not their default Rod of Covenant, but the Void Blade.

They're Jump Infantry, so they can get into combat with vehicles, they have a S6 shooting attack which is well capable of hurting light vehicles; and then when they hit, the armour values are reduced by 1, by Rending attacks.

They are easily capable of destroying vehicles in CC, with 3 attacks each on the charge, a squad of 5 should get 7 hits on a shooting vehicle, which royally screws its armour over.
On a Crusing vehicle, you should get about 2.5 hits, which, combined with their Rending and Pistols, gives them a pretty good chance of killing it.
2.5 hits reduces their Armour facings to, at most 11.5, meaning that any rolls of a 6 will auto-Pen.


Their advantage over Scarabs is that they can't be insta-gibbed by high-Strength weapons, and can reliably kill vehicles, given the opportunity; that's it though.


----------



## Khargoth

Yeah the pistol/blade combo is the way to go, even makes them halfway decent against other CC infantry. I think the rod version is a token gesture for Pariah proxies; Warscythe lychguard are the more obvious choice, but the staff with shooting attack is an obvious nod to Pariah scythes.


----------



## Winterous

Khargoth said:


> Yeah the pistol/blade combo is the way to go, even makes them halfway decent against other CC infantry.


Shame they're still not worth taking in almost all situations 
Seriously, Wraiths are cheaper, have a 3+ Invuln, and are more effective in combat.
WTF?

They should be 30 points, not 40 :\


----------



## Khargoth

Winterous said:


> Shame they're still not worth taking in almost all situations
> Seriously, Wraiths are cheaper, have a 3+ Invuln, and are more effective in combat.
> WTF?
> 
> They should be 30 points, not 40 :


Interesting how a totally new unit with new models isn't that awesome. By comparison, the Tesla Immortals are superior in most situations verses their Gauss kin, Tomb Blades massively out-do Destroyers (at half the price!) and the new vehicles significantly outclass the Monolith. Which irks me, but c'est la vie. At least I can mob my old Gauss Immortals with a Veil Cryptek and a Phaeron to bounce around the battlefield gunning stuff down. Cost a whole lot less to do the same thing slightly better in the old 'dex, but now I have the added bonus of being able to capture Objectives with them.


----------



## Winterous

Khargoth said:


> Interesting how a totally new unit with new models isn't that awesome. By comparison, the Tesla Immortals are superior in most situations verses their Gauss kin, Tomb Blades massively out-do Destroyers (at half the price!) and the new vehicles significantly outclass the Monolith. Which irks me, but c'est la vie. At least I can mob my old Gauss Immortals with a Veil Cryptek and a Phaeron to bounce around the battlefield gunning stuff down. Cost a whole lot less to do the same thing slightly better in the old 'dex, but now I have the added bonus of being able to capture Objectives with them.


Gaussmortals are much better against vehicles, and also much better at close range (such as when you give them a transport).

And Tomb Blades, I assume you're talking about giving them Gauss Blasters compared to the Destroyer's Gauss Cannon (why would you ever give them Tesla? The advantage of Tesla is the mobility, which the Tomb Blades don't need).

The only real advantages the Destroyers have are AP3 (big), the option for anti-tank weapons (significant), the fact that they have the same unit size but Destroyers are more powerful at range (offsets the general superiority of Blades slightly, by freeing up slots), and the ability to walk into cover without getting themselves killed.


----------



## Khargoth

Gauss Immortals should only really be targeting vehicles if there's nothing else around to shoot at. Leave the Glance spam to the Warriors, their weapon is exactly the same in that role.


----------



## Winterous

Khargoth said:


> Gauss Immortals should only really be targeting vehicles if there's nothing else around to shoot at. Leave the Glance spam to the Warriors, their weapon is exactly the same in that role.


Read armour 
Also things that have been hit by Entropic Strike.
Anyway, the point is that it isn't a worthless gun against vehicles.


----------



## Katie Drake

Winterous said:


> And Tomb Blades, I assume you're talking about giving them Gauss Blasters compared to the Destroyer's Gauss Cannon (why would you ever give them Tesla? The advantage of Tesla is the mobility, which the Tomb Blades don't need).
> 
> The only real advantages the Destroyers have are AP3 (big), the option for anti-tank weapons (significant), the fact that they have the same unit size but Destroyers are more powerful at range (offsets the general superiority of Blades slightly, by freeing up slots), and the ability to walk into cover without getting themselves killed.


Destroyers also have the advantage of having a useful niche when taken in their Heavy incarnation (relatively cheap, mobile ranged anti-tank that doesn't rely on massing tons of hits to kill) whereas Tomb Blades are pretty much dead weight since their main purpose is killing infantry which every other FOC slot has in spades. If Tomb Blades could get a melta or something I'd be all over them, but as it stands they're not good enough to compete for the FA slots.


----------



## TheSpore

I finall got my dex in last night along with the new command barge model  but had no time to read the dex 

However the destroyers are cool, but Im really liking what they did with the wraiths, from what I was reading these things though not jetbikes anymore can still be highly mobile 3+ invul, rending, and they have this option that reduces the opponents I to 1 and now you take 5 to a unit as a opposed to the old 3.

Seem like they would be somereally good tank hunters.


----------



## Arcticor

Do keep in mind that tomb blades can get bs5, stealth and other upgrades that destros can't.


----------



## Winterous

Arcticor said:


> Do keep in mind that tomb blades can get bs5, stealth and other upgrades that destros can't.


Adding to the cost, of course.
The Stealth one is good, but the Armour one is practically useless, and you get diminishing returns from the BS one since your weapons are Twin-Linked.

What I mean by the Stealth one is good, is that you can Turbo-Boost a unit of Blades on the last turn to contest an objective, and become practically immune to ranged weapons.
They might be able to melee / Heavy Flamer you, but it means that there's an obstacle which is kinda hard to move.


----------



## mcmuffin

TheSpore said:


> I finall got my dex in last night along with the new command barge model  but had no time to read the dex
> 
> However the destroyers are cool, but Im really liking what they did with the wraiths, from what I was reading these things though not jetbikes anymore can still be highly mobile 3+ invul, rending, and they have this option that reduces the opponents I to 1 and now you take 5 to a unit as a opposed to the old 3.
> 
> Seem like they would be somereally good tank hunters.


6 wraiths in a unit actually. I will be taking a unit of 5 destroyers and 2 units of 7 scarabs. 

Tomb blades; well, i can see their usefulness if they are given particle(whatever it is S6 blast.) and shadowlooms for the permanent 3+ cover save (based on the amount of terrain there usually is) or 2+ cover after turbo-ing. Still a little underwhelming, since they lack anti-tank. If they could take a heat ray or Heavy gauss cannon i would take them, but they fulfil the role that every other unit in the army fulfils: anti-infantry.


----------



## SoulGazer

I'm going to try a really heavy flank wing. 2 squads of 5 Blades(Shadowloom, particle beamers) each aboard 2 Night Scythes. Following those will be a Doom Scythe. All of that shooting should do some decent damage, and that's not counting my main force(D-Ark, Monolith, Warrior/Immortals, Triarch Stalkers)

It'll all get at least one round of shooting, which should do some decent damage. I'm also going to see if I can't snipe a unit or two with the Stalkers to make the Blade's beamers twin-linked.


----------



## yostu

do U wana play them also if they are av11?
it's a lot of points..


----------



## SoulGazer

yostu said:


> do U wana play them also if they are av11?
> it's a lot of points..


Yes I do. They are big, scary, easy to kill targets. They also can do decent damage. Maybe I can pull some night-fighting shenanigans as well to give them more of a chance to live. In any case, I want to try different things, have fun with it. And look scary while doing it. :crazy:


----------



## mcmuffin

If the scythes are spammed they should be useful, all that S7 shooting will wreck DE and mechmarines. Mechrons with about 6 Scythes and MSU immortals should be a fairly viable list. I was thinking 4 units of 6 immortals in scythes with Destruction cypteks, 1 unit of sword shield Lychguard with Zahndrekh, 2 Doomscythes and 2 unts of scarabs would work nicely.


----------



## yostu

Mmh.. dunow really.. the have low low chance to survive to any attakk.. also requiem nearly kill it !! Rofl


----------



## LukeValantine

Son of a bitch GW why you no release flying transport with army?


----------



## Tim/Steve

Don't think Blades can go in the night scythe... it says about jump infantry but not jetbikes as far as I could make out.


----------



## Sworn Radical

The Night Scythe can transport up to five Blades.


----------



## SoulGazer

Sworn Radical said:


> The Night Scythe can transport up to five Blades.


Yup. Hell, I'll do what mcmuffin said: 3 scythes with 15 Blades followed by 2 or 3 Doom Scythes. That'll scare the crap outta anyone. I may lose, but at least it'll be funny just to see the look on their faces. :victory:


----------



## yostu

SoulGazer said:


> Yup. Hell, I'll do what mcmuffin said: 3 scythes with 15 Blades followed by 2 or 3 Doom Scythes. That'll scare the crap outta anyone. I may lose, but at least it'll be funny just to see the look on their faces. :victory:


k::laugh:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Anyone heard anything about the Nov week 3 releases? There was a rumour not so long ago that part 2 of the first wave would be in the 3rd week of Nov. Spiders and Wraiths I believe were said to be in it, along with that walker thing.

Any confirmations regarding this?


----------



## Winterous

tony161 said:


> download it pleasE: BANABLE SHIT


What the fuck is this?


----------



## rxcky

Can anyone clear something up for me about Deathmarks? I'm wanting to use them but cant justify the cost. 

They seem like they may be useful come 6th ED if the "rapid fire" rule gets changed, and the 2+ to wound on a target unit is tasty but cant see the point in "deep striking" in an opponents turn????? If Im allowed to get a shot off in their turn then great, they are worth taking, but I cant see that being allowed, or is it?


----------



## yostu

no my dear.. u can't shoot in enemy phase (damn rulez!!).
i think it's just a rule built to reflect the bg.
maby in next ED something will change


----------



## darklove

It means you don't have to roll for reserves. It means you can deploy your snipers in the full knowledge of where your enemy is.

You don't have to deep strike into a disadvantageous position. Use it to your advantage, I know I will.


----------



## rxcky

yostu said:


> no my dear.. u can't shoot in enemy phase (damn rulez!!).
> i think it's just a rule built to reflect the bg.
> maby in next ED something will change


So basically all the rule is good for is that you get to deep strike your deathmarks without having to roll for reserve? Which is fair enough, but would be a lot more fun if you could shoot too!

The rules for deep striking do however make no mention of "Your turn" every reference mentions either "In the XXX phase" or "In that turns . . ."

Im sure the first FAQ will cover this, but Im also sure there will be some arguments over the table about this one :grin:


----------



## rxcky

darklove said:


> It means you don't have to roll for reserves. It means you can deploy your snipers in the full knowledge of where your enemy is.
> 
> You don't have to deep strike into a disadvantageous position. Use it to your advantage, I know I will.


Thats what I figured, Ta


----------



## yostu

U can use his turn to deploy in cover or out of LOS, but near him.
then in next turn (yours) u can move then shoot twice (rapid fire at 12'') at 2+ to wound.
not so bad, for a suicide unit.

edit: oh i forgot that is rending and pinning too.. not bad at all in my opinion


----------



## rxcky

yostu said:


> U can use his turn to deploy in cover or out of LOS, but near him.
> then in next turn (yours) u can move then shoot twice (rapid fire at 12'') at 2+ to wound.
> not so bad, for a suicide unit.
> 
> edit: oh i forgot that is rending and pinning too.. not bad at all in my opinion


Guess thats what I'll have to do, figs are too cool not to use. Thanks.


----------



## Winterous

You can also use it to Deep Strike them into cover or something, and they'll be stationary the next turn, so you can shoot them at 24".


----------



## Khargoth

They also have Deep Strike listed under their special rules, and Ethereal Interceptors mentions both "Deathmarks in Deep Strike reserve" and that you can opt not to use that ability.

So there's no reason why you can't Deep Strike them during your own turn and unleash hell, you just have to roll for Reserves to do it...


----------



## yostu

The problem in shooting at 24 is that u canot optimize pinning and rending (mostly) coz of the low number of shot. at 12' u can shot twice so the rending is imba effective


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

I was curious about deathmarks and i wrote this table of their shooting
95pts of Deathmarks firing at 12'':

OeQs/GeQs 5,56 wounds
MeQs 2,6 wounds
TeQs 1,5 wounds
TH/SS eQs 1,1 wounds

you have to halve the numbers if the targets are at more then 12''.

All in all i dont think they are worth their points more often then not but they could be a good distraction for when you need to deflect some fire from the bulk of your army, so i wouldnt discard them as ''crappy'' yet


----------



## Arcticor

Kinda random but for the canoptek wraiths are there any rumors/pictures that show the size of the thing? I might use one of them in a list, so I need to know how big the proxy should be. I know 40mm base, but any idea how tall?


----------



## TheSpore

Arcticor said:


> Kinda random but for the canoptek wraiths are there any rumors/pictures that show the size of the thing? I might use one of them in a list, so I need to know how big the proxy should be. I know 40mm base, but any idea how tall?


Considering you can field 5 at a time I am assuming about the size the old wraith models, which they are essentially the same thing just would have new look


----------



## Tim/Steve

How about:









Sure they've been withdrawn from GW sales for the moment... but I'd be surprised if they changed them too dramatically (just need the weapon options added and the kit de-metaled).


----------



## GrizBe

I'm pretty sure going off the pictures and the unit sizes, Wraiths will be a duel kit with Spiders, and will probably be a box of 3.


----------



## TheSpore

GrizBe said:


> I'm pretty sure going off the pictures and the unit sizes, Wraiths will be a duel kit with Spiders, and will probably be a box of 3.


Or one to a box so we have to pay butt loads to get a full unit of them 

Sure Ill prolly get soem of those new nifty wriaths if they ever make them (come one we all know GWs rep for making units that have no model for them), but ill be happ just using my current wraith models.

Im picking up some immortal/deathmark box todayI have no clue wwhich to make out of em.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Anyone else noticed the errors in the manuals for some of the new Necron kits.

So far I've only opened the command barge and ghost ark kits and both manuals contain errors. It's just numbering errors for the bits.

On the Command Barge I believe it was bit 31 or some such that was pointed to twice, for the ghost ark there was a wrongly numbered bit for the pilot guy.

Come to think of it I believe both kits had wrong numbering when it came to building the command guy, necron lord of the command barge and pilot for the ark.

Anyone noticed something like this with the other kits?


----------



## Vhalyar

Tim/Steve said:


> I'd be surprised if they changed them too dramatically


Quite a lot actually? They're basically spyders with tails and some gribbly blades.


----------



## Khargoth

I for one love the mecha-trygon look the new Wraiths went with.


----------



## Khargoth

I for one love the mecha-trygon look the new Wraiths went with.


----------



## GrizBe

MadCowCrazy said:


> Anyone else noticed the errors in the manuals for some of the new Necron kits.
> 
> ...........
> 
> Anyone noticed something like this with the other kits?


I noticed it for the command barge kit with the bits that held on the sheilding vanes to the main spine of the craft. They'd numbered them for the wrong side if seems.

Not tried the ghost arch yet, but I've not noticed any problems like that with any of the troop choices so far.


----------



## TheSpore

Since we are on the the subject of errors has anyone noticed that in the dex no one has the option to take the new ark transport and only can take a night scythe.


----------



## Winterous

TheSpore said:


> Since we are on the the subject of errors has anyone noticed that in the dex no one has the option to take the new ark transport and only can take a night scythe.


That's just not true, Warriors can take the Ark


----------



## Khargoth

TheSpore said:


> Since we are on the the subject of errors has anyone noticed that in the dex no one has the option to take the new ark transport and only can take a night scythe.


Uh, page 91? Necron Warriors can take either a Ghost Ark or a Night Scythe.


----------



## darklove

TheSpore said:


> Since we are on the the subject of errors has anyone noticed that in the dex no one has the option to take the new ark transport and only can take a night scythe.


Warriors.


----------



## bitsandkits

chapter six , animals can take the ark as long as there is two of them...hmmm im not sure this codex is genuine


----------



## GrizBe

TheSpore said:


> Since we are on the the subject of errors has anyone noticed that in the dex no one has the option to take the new ark transport and only can take a night scythe.


The Ghost Ark is designed purely for warriors. Read the fluff and the repair barge rule for them. Basically they're just mobile repair platforms for warriors, hence why only that can take it as a transport.

On the subject of models though, I know my local has had to send back their entire stock of the new flayed ones, due to the ones with the corpses strapped to them being really badly miscast. Anyone else had any problems with the new finecast models? Worst I've had is the usual bent staff effect with the overlords.


----------



## TheSpore

bitsandkits said:


> chapter six , animals can take the ark as long as there is two of them...hmmm im not sure this codex is genuine


Thank you Noah


----------



## MadCowCrazy

TheSpore said:


> Since we are on the the subject of errors has anyone noticed that in the dex no one has the option to take the new ark transport and only can take a night scythe.


As been said it's mainly a dedicated transport for Warriors, but you can also put your HQ Lords and Crypteks in them as well as any IC. You just can't start the game in one.
Same with the Night Scythe and a few other units, can be transported in them but can't begin the game in one.


----------



## TheSpore

I might have just misread all that thanx for the clarification everyone.

So here is another question, since its been freakin forever since I played my old rust buckets.

Which is more worth it the new death marks or the immortals. Im gonna be assembling those tonight and just can't decide which to go with.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

TheSpore said:


> I might have just misread all that thanx for the clarification everyone.
> 
> So here is another question, since its been freakin forever since I played my old rust buckets.
> 
> Which is more worth it the new death marks or the immortals. Im gonna be assembling those tonight and just can't decide which to go with.


For now I'd say Immortals, might change ones 6E pops up though.


----------



## TheSpore

MadCowCrazy said:


> For now I'd say Immortals, might change ones 6E pops up though.


Yeah I was thinkin immortals more, but I do like the way the deathmarks work.

Going the immortal direcetion im avoidin those tesla guns form em they don't seem worth, even if I wnet with a unit of ten Im only likely to get maybe 3 or more 6s on the rolls, compared to the blasters where just get more shots.


----------



## PsychoXeno

Anyone besides me come across failcast? The HQ's at my FLGS are full of bubbles and so much flash you might as well grab a chisel and hammer. If I go in again I'll take a pic. I wanted to get Imotehk but his capes full of pits and Trayzen I would have to cut out of his sprue, the regular Lord had both issues combined.


----------



## bitsandkits

PsychoXeno said:


> Anyone besides me come across failcast? The HQ's at my FLGS are full of bubbles and so much flash you might as well grab a chisel and hammer. If I go in again I'll take a pic. I wanted to get Imotehk but his capes full of pits and Trayzen I would have to cut out of his sprue, the regular Lord had both issues combined.


Did you inform the shop owner so he could get them replaced ?


----------



## Katie Drake

TheSpore said:


> Yeah I was thinkin immortals more, but I do like the way the deathmarks work.
> 
> Going the immortal direcetion im avoidin those tesla guns form em they don't seem worth, even if I wnet with a unit of ten Im only likely to get maybe 3 or more 6s on the rolls, compared to the blasters where just get more shots.


You'll definitely want the tesla weapons.

They have a far more useful niche than yet more gauss shooting.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Quick immortal comparison:

Gauss- 2 shots at 12" or 1 at 24" if no move. AP4

Tesla- equivalent 1.5 shots at 24" and can assault but AP-

Gauss is better if you need AP4 or have a good way of getting close to the enemy: night scythes and veils work well. Tesla is probably better if you just want a standard foot unit for general battlefield dakka...


----------



## renren

if u buy a fellcast fig u just call GW they'll send u a new one


----------



## PsychoXeno

bitsandkits said:


> Did you inform the shop owner so he could get them replaced ?


I pointed it out and all I got was a "Have you seen liquid green stuff?"

It was on all the finecast they had there so I'm proxying other models I have lying around for Lords/HQs. Plastic Immortals are awesome. 

Any ETA on Immortal/Deathmark bits, Bitandkits?




renren said:


> if u buy a fellcast fig u just call GW they'll send u a new one


Do they require shipment of the original fig? Do they reimburse for shipping?


----------



## TheSpore

Katie Drake said:


> You'll definitely want the tesla weapons.
> 
> They have a far more useful niche than yet more gauss shooting.


I guess its a good thing I havnt put the arms on them yet Im just unsure so far since I havnt ran the new necrons yet. thanks for the tip.


----------



## GrizBe

Tesla to me seems more anti-infantry with its possibility for extra hits, where-as Gauss seems more anti-everything, especially with the ammount of glancing hits you can inflict to bog down vehicles.


----------



## TheSpore

I guess Im just gonna have buck up and buy more immortal boxes


----------



## Khargoth

Or take up the Forbidden Art...


----------



## yostu

Khargoth said:


> Or take up the Forbidden Art...


??


----------



## aboytervigon

Necromancy?


----------



## Crimson Shadow

I thought it was Human Transmutation.


----------



## TheSpore

Necromancy doesnt work to well, I tried that when I used to work for Umbrella and backfired really badly.


----------



## Tim/Steve

I think gauss is better in every way... except that it is easier to get hits with tesla. So if your are a 'pick your target' player take gauss, or a 'throw enough shit' player take tesla.


----------



## renren

(Do they require shipment of the original fig? Do they reimburse for shipping?) quote


no i just call them up bitch about it and they send me new models and u get to keep the old ones too but in the future they said u may need to send in the old model but i dont know if they started that yet


----------



## Winterous

Tim/Steve said:


> I think gauss is better in every way... except that it is easier to get hits with tesla. So if your are a 'pick your target' player take gauss, or a 'throw enough shit' player take tesla.


You are absolutely wrong.
Tesla can move and shoot 24" without Phaeron assistance, and except against 4-5+ save units, you get more bang for your buck, especially if they're in cover.
Gauss can shoot vehicles, great, you should have enough of that already.

I'd take Gauss if they're in a transport or have a Veil of Darkness, but Tesla otherwise.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Winterous said:


> You are absolutely wrong.
> Tesla can move and shoot 24" without Phaeron assistance, and except against 4-5+ save units, you get more bang for your buck, especially if they're in cover.
> Gauss can shoot vehicles, great, you should have enough of that already.
> 
> I'd take Gauss if they're in a transport or have a Veil of Darkness, but Tesla otherwise.


I am absolutely wrong.. but then you say exactly the same thing in a different way?!?

My meanings:
"pick your target" - gauss immortals can be devastating if you use them right. Give them a veil, port within 12" of a 4+ save unit in the open and they'll be crushed. Its not a unit to just walk forward towards the enemy shooting as you go. You need to use 'tactics' to get them working well.

"throw enough shit" - tesla immortals have no reason to carefully veil to pick on a specific unit (they get very little advantage), but have enough numbers and you can just walk forward dakka'ing the enemy: they'll be effective, but not devastating. Sneaky tactics aren't so helpful... but while that means you are never 'very' successful, you aren't relying on things going right either.


----------



## Winterous

Tim/Steve said:


> I am absolutely wrong.. but then you say exactly the same thing in a different way?!?


Ok, absolutely was the wrong word to use there, but I wasn't saying the exact same thing in a different way; you didn't clearly communicate what you means by 'pick your target' and 'throw shit'.
Now that we've got that sorted...


----------



## yostu

u don't need to have immortal with tesla.. u should have lot of anti-infantry in all your list.. gauss immortal with veil is the only way to use properly the immortals.. in my opinion..


----------



## Winterous

yostu said:


> u don't need to have immortal with tesla.. u should have lot of anti-infantry in all your list.. gauss immortal with veil is the only way to use properly the immortals.. in my opinion..


Well Warriors are best used in 20 man groups with Resurrection Orbs, in my view; they give you a decent amount of Gauss fire.
But Immortals make good, tough footslogging infantry, and if they're on foot you should give them Tesla unless they have a Phaeron, simply because the mobile range is important.


----------



## yostu

i mean u have lots of warriors around.. annihil barge too.. some ark with gauss flayers.. if u give immortals gauss and veil u have a double menace too (pharaon would be imba with them too)


----------



## Winterous

yostu said:


> i mean u have lots of warriors around.. annihil barge too.. some ark with gauss flayers.. if u give immortals gauss and veil u have a double menace too (pharaon would be imba with them too)


You MIGHT have lots of Warriors, but your army won't always be the same.
In some cases, Tesla is the best option for them, in others Gauss is, for a more in-your-face build.


----------



## yostu

sure! ofc it depends by the battle, and the enemy


----------



## Katie Drake

Winterous said:


> Well Warriors are best used in 20 man groups with Resurrection Orbs, in my view; they give you a decent amount of Gauss fire.


What, why? So you lose the entire squad in assault?


----------



## darklove

Katie Drake said:


> What, why? So you lose the entire squad in assault?


Very true. Necrons are still Necrons. They are intended to be shit in CC, so you should always plan your strategies to take this into account.

Blocks of 20 are just asking for trouble. The only time you should do it is if you are deliberately trying to max out every FoC slot... for a joke. Or perhaps in low point games against Guard or Tau.

Units of 10 are manageable, and optimal for Ark riding.

I'm actually toying with the idea of small units of 5 with a pair of Harbingers of Destruction attached (two Courts required). That would give you 2 S8AP2 shots in each Warrior unit, and it would fit neatly into an Ark: giving Ghost Arks some real shooting power!


----------



## Winterous

Katie Drake said:


> What, why? So you lose the entire squad in assault?


Squad of 20 with a Cryptek with Tremorstave and Seismic Crucible.
Join an Overlord with Resurrection Orb to the unit, Zahndrekh works nicely, possibly Phaeron.

Suddenly you have a large unit of Warriors which is hard to reach in melee, excepting some of the more nimble units, and is fairly tough due to the RO.
I may have missed something, my brother told me the idea yesterday.

Anyway, the point is that with proper support, this unit will be quite hard to wipe out without focussing with a large portion of your army, while most melee units will be hard pressed to even get into combat with them; they pose a significant threat to infantry and vehicles with their shooting, too.
If they are likely to get charged, you can move away and slow them down, of take Furious Charge and charge first, while removing Counter-Attack from the enemy (not really a good idea, usually).

You can always chuck Szeras in there too, if you feel the need for Defensive Grenades; alternatively you can have the Cryptek in another unit, and have a GoF Cryptek in there instead.


The point is, it's not as easily lost as you make it out to be


----------



## Katie Drake

Winterous said:


> Squad of 20 with a Cryptek with Tremorstave and Seismic Crucible.
> Join an Overlord with Resurrection Orb to the unit, Zahndrekh works nicely, possibly Phaeron.
> 
> Suddenly you have a large unit of Warriors which is hard to reach in melee, excepting some of the more nimble units, and is fairly tough due to the RO.
> I may have missed something, my brother told me the idea yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, the point is that with proper support, this unit will be quite hard to wipe out without focussing with a large portion of your army, while most melee units will be hard pressed to even get into combat with them; they pose a significant threat to infantry and vehicles with their shooting, too.
> If they are likely to get charged, you can move away and slow them down, of take Furious Charge and charge first, while removing Counter-Attack from the enemy (not really a good idea, usually).
> 
> You can always chuck Szeras in there too, if you feel the need for Defensive Grenades; alternatively you can have the Cryptek in another unit, and have a GoF Cryptek in there instead.
> 
> 
> The point is, it's not as easily lost as you make it out to be


Fair enough. Seems like a lot of effort and points just to make a unit of Warriors good though. =/


----------



## Winterous

Katie Drake said:


> Fair enough. Seems like a lot of effort and points just to make a unit of Warriors good though. =/


It's not making Warriors good though, it's making a hard-to-move core of your army, it gives you board control.
It's kinda like black hole units of other armies, it's something they need to deal with to take the board, but which is really difficult and dangerous to get out of the way.

Oh yeah, and Zahndrekh can give them stealth! xD


----------



## darklove

Thankfully the removal of Phase Out means it is no longer suicide to take large units of Warriors. The fact remains, however, that if you get assaulted you will mostly lose combat and probably by enough that the Warriors and any attached Lord or Overlord or Cryptek will get sweeping advanced.

Crypteks, Lords and Overlords will get a chance to reanimate, but the Warriors won't.


----------



## yostu

A unit like that is quite expensive, and also if resistant, is so dangerous to leave flopping around the table


----------



## Jekub

Winterous said:


> It's not making Warriors good though, it's making a hard-to-move core of your army, it gives you board control.
> It's kinda like black hole units of other armies, it's something they need to deal with to take the board, but which is really difficult and dangerous to get out of the way.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Zahndrekh can give them stealth! xD


Warriors aren't good. there are plenty of things in (almost) every codex that go through 4+ armor like butter, Most of them are template weapons. Tau submunition shots, Eldar fire prism on dispersed fire, thunderfire cannon from the astartes, the 22 model warrior unit will cost at least 365 points for something that has a massive vulnerability to template shots is a bit much imo, especialy as even a slight deviation of the template will still hit a lot of models! 13 points for something that will evaporate when the enemy unlimber their support weaponry is too expensive! adding a resurrection barge only adds to the expense of an unexpectedly squishy unit!

If you remember the necron battle report was suspiciously free of AP4 weaponry, especialy the template kind, even a single Eldar fire prism would have changed the result significantly! not to mention some assault cannon or dreadnaughts or even a thunderfire cannon!

"Edit"
Just checked my spacemarine codex, Thunderfire cannon desn't hane an AP4 firing mode but the Wihirlwind does, I wasn't too far wrong :blush:


----------



## yostu

Jekub said:


> Warriors aren't good. there are plenty of things in (almost)every codex that go through 4+ armor like butter, Most of them are template weapons. Tau submunition shots, Eldar phoenix things (big hovering cannons, can't remember the name) on dispersed fire, thunderfire cannon from the astartes, the 22 model warrior unit will cost at least 365 points for something that has a massive vulnerability to template shots is a bit much imo, 13 points for something that will evaporate when the enemy unlimber their support weaponry is too expensive! adding a resurrection barge only adds to the expense of an unexpectedly squishy unit!


considering that u are plenty of stronger thing to put for that cost


----------



## Katie Drake

Jekub said:


> Warriors aren't good. there are plenty of things in (almost) every codex that go through 4+ armor like butter, Most of them are template weapons.


Yeah but in this edition it's rare to not have cover so it doesn't matter too much.

I still think it's far too many points to be so vulnerable in assault. There are a lot of ways in the Necron Codex to do mental gymnastics and add on various extra models, upgrades and so on to justify taking sort of bleh units... but the units remain bleh, in my opinion at least.


----------



## aboytervigon

Most of them are templates and template weapons ignore cover.


----------



## Katie Drake

aboytervigon said:


> Most of them are templates and template weapons ignore cover.


Flame templates weapons do, but blast templates don't.


----------



## mcmuffin

I think, having analysed this codex, that it is a fantastic codex, but unless you know exactly what you're doing regarding target priority and utilisation of cover, you are not going to perform well. Certainly not the point and click army that is GK. More on par with DE.


----------



## Winterous

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah but in this edition it's rare to not have cover so it doesn't matter too much.
> 
> I still think it's far too many points to be so vulnerable in assault. There are a lot of ways in the Necron Codex to do mental gymnastics and add on various extra models, upgrades and so on to justify taking sort of bleh units... but the units remain bleh, in my opinion at least.


There are bleh units, and then there are terrible units.

Deathmarks, Flayed Ones and Tomb Blades are bleh.

Praetorians are terrible.
It's sad that they'd make something absolutely worthless, like Pyrovores, but they did :\

Seriously, making them 30 points with 2 attacks, they'd be good!



Katie Drake said:


> Flame templates weapons do, but blast templates don't.


Blast templates aren't templates, they're markers


----------



## Katie Drake

Winterous said:


> There are bleh units, and then there are terrible units.
> 
> Deathmarks, Flayed Ones and Tomb Blades are bleh.
> 
> Praetorians are terrible.
> It's sad that they'd make something absolutely worthless, like Pyrovores, but they did :


I don't really make a distinction. If a unit isn't good, I don't use it. I'd definitely put Flayed Ones in the absolutely worthless category though.



> Blast templates aren't templates, they're markers


In newer terminology yes, but... who fucking cares?


----------



## Winterous

Katie Drake said:


> I don't really make a distinction. If a unit isn't good, I don't use it. I'd definitely put Flayed Ones in the absolutely worthless category though.


I wouldn't, really.
I mean, they're an Elites choice, which means they're pretty awful (because they take up precious Stalker space), but in terms of power for points, they aren't too bad. Only moderately bad.



Katie Drake said:


> In newer terminology yes, but... who fucking cares?


Pedantic people, like me


----------



## Khargoth

What is it with the hate-on everyone has for Necron Elites units? Everyone carried on about the Deathmarks "They're shit, they're shit, they're shit!" they cried, "They just get ganked in the enemy Shooting Phase!" then I pointed out you don't _have_ to use Ethereal Interception, and suddenly they're OK.

Now everyone's on the "Fuck Praetorians!" bandwagon. Now granted the Rod version is a pile of ass. Give them Void Blades and Particle Casters. Now they're base 2 Attacks with a salvo of shooting that still isn't to be sniffed at, not to mention Fearless Jump Infantry. That means they're likely to get the charge, and if Zahndrekh's around to loan them Furious Charge, that's gonna HOIT.


----------



## Winterous

Khargoth said:


> What is it with the hate-on everyone has for Necron Elites units? Everyone carried on about the Deathmarks "They're shit, they're shit, they're shit!" they cried, "They just get ganked in the enemy Shooting Phase!" then I pointed out you don't _have_ to use Ethereal Interception, and suddenly they're OK.
> 
> Now everyone's on the "Fuck Praetorians!" bandwagon. Now granted the Rod version is a pile of ass. Give them Void Blades and Particle Casters. Now they're base 2 Attacks with a salvo of shooting that still isn't to be sniffed at, not to mention Fearless Jump Infantry. That means they're likely to get the charge, and if Zahndrekh's around to loan them Furious Charge, that's gonna HOIT.


Deathmarks aren't shit, they're just meh.

And no, Praetorians aren't good, not even nearly.
Why?
Because for FIVE POINTS CHEAPER, you get Wraiths.

*Wraith advantages:*
Ignore DT.
3+ Invulnerable save.
One extra attack.
Option for Whip Coils, which are great.
Don't take up precious Elites slots.
Don't have to take the pistol, and are 5 points cheaper if you don't.

*Praetorian advantages:*
Entropic Touch.
Larger possible unit size.

They aren't the worst unit around, but they are terrible compared to Wraiths.
They should be 30 points, and have 2 attacks base; they'd be pretty decent then.


----------



## Jekub

My 2 thrones worth about the new codex.

Warriors:
Made (comparatively) squishy to be cheap, let people have hordes of necrons on the Table Top (TT). You want hordes of necrons, Play apocalypse! I don't think you will see Warriors without a Resurrection Barge! 

Immortals:
Given the same stats as 3rd edition Warriors so people won't have to adjust their play style if they don't want to. GW Admitting they made a mistake with the Warriors!

Lycheguard:
Roadblock unit! Supposed to be hard to shift so given S and T 5, I 2 will hurt bad (welcome to the always strikes second last army!). armor of 3+ limited usefulness against dedicated assault troops.

Pretorians:
I 2 and 1 attack base on a jump troop, shoot first then assault, hope to tie up troops in CC. Will disappear when the enemy start with the power fists.

Triarch stalkers:
Potentialy very nice but will be tied up in CC easily as the don't have ignore armor.

Flayed ones:
Good potential but let down by no power weapons/rending and only a 4+ armor save.

Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers:
Changed from Jet bikes due to complaints about being T 5 base not T4(5). Destroyers letdown by Gauss Cannon being S 5 Assault 2 though AP 3 is nice.

Tomb Blades:
Only created so Necrons have a Jetbike unit, usefulness to be decided. not promising at only 4+ armor base, more proof GW screwed up!

Scarabs:
Insane possibilities, devastating to armor and potential more so to multi wound models, will suffer from being swarms but no change there, I can live with them.

Ctan Shards:
Something to keep Ctan in the army, potentially devastating but very pricy, limited to 4++ save, need more information on usefulness, might just be an expensive support unit (not that fun, Necrons need a CC shredder)

Wraiths:
Very fun even with being jump infantry

Spiders:
Big support unit, 3 wounds now, will wait for more info.

Ghost barges:
Needed to bring some semblance of durability to Warriors, can potentially destroy themselves reinforcing Warrior units.

Doomsday Barges:
Long range fire support, desperately needed as most shooting critically short ranged! cannot shoot as far or with the same power when moving! Seems idiotic, may make more sense in 6th edition!

Annihilation Barges:
Much needed fire support but let down by AP-, Tesla rule is awesome when it procs!

Night Scythes:
Very fast transports! Nice that embarked infantry don't get hit when the transport is destroyed, and at AV 11 it will get destroyed, again may make more sense in 6th edition

Doom Scythe:
Need to see The FAQ about the death ray, has same vulnerability as Night Scythe, again may make more sense in 6th edition.

In short I think GW screwed up on most of this army, need to see FAQ's and 6th edition for more information. It might become good but right now it's more of a gimmick than a threat!


----------



## Winterous

Jekub said:


> Doom Scythe:
> Need to see The FAQ about the death ray, has same vulnerability as Night Scythe, again may make more sense in 6th edition.


Uh, what exactly needs FAQing?
The Death Ray hitting the whole unit / hitting only models under the line?
Because it is DEFINITELY only models under the line.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Wraiths and Praetorians are fairly similar in end performance... but are very different in style (such as 2W vs WBB). I would always use praetorians with void blades and this makes them pretty much an anti-tank unit... which they do awesomly, and are easier to fit into the army (I'll often take 2 units of scarabs, so FA fills up fast).
I think if you're after an anti-tank unit then praetorians are better options then wraith.... but since I want general death I'll stick to wraith.


----------



## yostu

they are completely different.. praetorians have I2 and no way to do something useful without die.. wraiths have whip, that reduce enemy to I1.. 2 wounds, invulnerable save, don't count terrains etc... way beter than crapporians..


----------



## Tim/Steve

Praetorians have T5, WBB and entropic strike... which makes them much harder to kill for massed crappy fire (such as lasguns) and find high AV vehicles much easier to kill.
They have a role to play, and they do it well... I just don't think its a role that is needed by many people's armies.


----------



## LukeValantine

Tim/Steve said:


> Wraiths and Praetorians are fairly similar in end performance... but are very different in style (such as 2W vs WBB). I would always use praetorians with void blades and this makes them pretty much an anti-tank unit... which they do awesomly, and are easier to fit into the army (I'll often take 2 units of scarabs, so FA fills up fast).
> I think if you're after an anti-tank unit then praetorians are better options then wraith.... but since I want general death I'll stick to wraith.


-Assuming your not wasting 400+ points on em I will run the rough chances for a 5 man unit

I feel it necessary to point out the fact that praetorians are actually fairly crap at attacking vehicles. Case in point it will take them 2-3 turns to reach assault range, and by then they will most likely be down 2-3 models they then charge with their viodblades, assuming the enemy isn`t a idiot and moved that's 0-1 successful entropic strikes and anywhere from 1-3 results depending on how many of your force were left to make the attack. Note this is also a horrible idea as these incredibly expensive models are now left in the open for return fire. Hell if you explode the vehicle you can`t even claim LoS blocking from some of the enemy force.

When you compare this to say 8-10 bases of scarabs it becomes clear why people favor one over the other.


----------



## Winterous

LukeValantine said:


> -Assuming your not wasting 400+ points on em I will run the rough chances for a 5 man unit
> 
> I feel it necessary to point out the fact that praetorians are actually fairly crap at attacking vehicles. Case in point it will take them 2-3 turns to reach assault range, and by then they will most likely be down 2-3 models they then charge with their viodblades, assuming the enemy isn`t a idiot and moved that's 0-1 successful entropic strikes and anywhere from 1-3 results depending on how many of your force were left to make the attack. Note this is also a horrible idea as these incredibly expensive models are now left in the open for return fire. Hell if you explode the vehicle you can`t even claim LoS blocking from some of the enemy force.
> 
> When you compare this to say 8-10 bases of scarabs it becomes clear why people favor one over the other.


Exactly.
Per model they underperform compared to Wraiths, and for the cost they are terrible; as I said, 30 points and 2 attacks base, they'd be decent.


----------



## LukeValantine

They have a place its just not reliable anti-tank.


----------



## Khargoth

Wraiths are definately the superior unit, but they‘re also going to be targeted by CC specialists, and Fast Attack slots are pretty hotly competed compared to Elites, and a unit like Praetorians make a decent (albeit expensive) secondary CC unit.


----------



## Jekub

Winterous said:


> Uh, what exactly needs FAQing?
> The Death Ray hitting the whole unit / hitting only models under the line?
> Because it is DEFINITELY only models under the line.


Then at 175 points it's a (very) expensive turkey! If you deep strike on target you'll get one shot before being blown out of the sky in the current edition. Moving Flat Out ives you a 4++ save but when you fail that, BOOM! Just one more thing that makes no sense in the current edition! :angry:


----------



## Khargoth

Oh come on! Don‘t deploy your Scythe right in the middle of the opposing army like a numpty and then hope GW is going to make life easier with a new ruleset. Necrons are NOT a point-and-click army.


----------



## LukeValantine

I personally target all the reliable anti-tank guns then send in the death rays to clear up the rest of the army. A task that necrons do better then anyone else do to gauss and all the deep striking and movement shinanigans.


----------



## yostu

i think this discussion can be closed now. no more rumors. they are out now.
contact an admin please


----------



## Arcticor

yostu said:


> i think this discussion can be closed now. no more rumors. they are out now.
> contact an admin please


True but what about future releases like the night and doom scythes or the triarch stalker? we can still use the thread for that.


----------



## yostu

agree


----------



## MadCowCrazy

yostu said:


> i think this discussion can be closed now. no more rumors. they are out now.
> contact an admin please


I'm waiting to see if there is actually any truth to the 3rd week in Nov rumour.
I will be closing down the thread on the 1st of December. I've always let these threads go for 1 month after a release so that people have a place to discuss it.

Guess it's Tau time then


----------



## LukeValantine

New necron lord design.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Seems there was no truth to the 3rd week in Nov rumour, I was honestly expecting it as that's what they did with DE last year, ah well.

Moving to round up.


----------

